# SL 2014



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Who all is in? Go ahead and just thank the post to be considered apart of the challenge. Lets continue to encourage one another as we always do. Also, answer the following:


*What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What retention methods do you plan on using?

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*

*Any other info you want us to know just post it *

*Post a starting pic...*


You can do LC twice a year, in June and December however if you feel you have to check in more with LC pics then please follow check in below.


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2014 and will check in every 3 mths. Please have a picture to post for the following dates:





January 1, 2014
April 1, 2014 (no April's fools )
July 1, 2014
October 1, 2014
*FINAL REVEAL* - December 31, 2014 
If I'm forgetting something please lmk!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

What length are you now? All over the place lol SL at nape, EL at crown, Lip length in front, and NL on the sides (by my chin)

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? Cowashing, Dcing, applying my NJoy and Keravada oil to my scalp. Tea rinses, hendigo every 2-3 months. Trying to KISS this time around.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Nope I do have Biotin but forget to take it.

Post a starting pic...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

What length are you now?Almost MBL BUT I'm transitioning and my natural hair is only like 2 inches long. By then end of 2014 I want it to be grazing and/or full SL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Transitioning BABY!

What retention methods do you plan on using? Buns, low manipulation styles (curlformers, curly sets, braid outs, bantu knots), and wigs (hopefully) mostly. I also plan to stick to me regimen like glue!

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Swansons Mineral Max (every morning) and Viviscal. I want the Banyan Botanicals Hair Supplement though .

Any other info you want us to know just post it ...Nothing here

Ill come back with my length check when I wash on Sunday


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

What length are you now? : Between EL and NL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: April 2014

Current Reggie and Retention Methods:
I will be twisted up for the remainder of the year. I alternate between flat twists and 2 strand twists.

Weekly
--Prepoo with an oil blend
--Shampoo with AIA Cleansing Pudding or Terresentials Mudwash
--Tea Rinse
--DC with AO Blue Chamomile, Island Naturals, Swimmer Conditioner
--Baggy for 15 minutes
--Do LC or LLC and style in twists
--Mist hair 1x to 2x daily with tea mix
--Oil crown daily and scalp massage
--Protein treatment 1x a month

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? It varies by what I decide to buy month to month. Right now it is just Prenatal vitamins and vitamin E. I'm sensitive to high doses of sulfur and biotin so those are out. I will probably buy some MSM when I run into it.

Any other info you want us to know just post it. No

Post a starting pic... Will post between now and the start of the challenge.

*Curlformer Set 3/24/2014*


*Roller Set 3/30/2014*


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, I'm in this too!  Will post later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

I just cowashed my hair with Wen fig and then applied HH SCM shingle method. Applied KeraVada green tea oil on top and then applied Aunt Jackie curl la la over that. Letting it air dry.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Have you ever experienced increase in shed hair when detangling with wen fig?  I have used it twice and I have noticed much more shed hair in my wide tooth comb when I detangle while rinsing out compared to regular wash days.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in this challenge. Currently in kinky twist and will take them out the 27th of this month. Ill be back with all the details then


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Have you ever experienced increase in shed hair when detangling with wen fig?  I have used it twice and I have noticed much more shed hair in my wide tooth comb when I detangle while rinsing out compared to regular wash days.



No I haven't experienced an increase in shedding due to Wen fig.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## iVR (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll post tomorrow, but I'm in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in. I'll edit this post w/info after my nails dry.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 8, 2013)

What length are you now? About NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? Hmm good question. I guess just moisture moisture moisture. My hair shrinks so much it's always in a protective style, maybe I'll think about doing more stretched styles to reduce tangles/breakage.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Nope. That could change in the middle of the challenge


Post a starting pic... I'll post a pic on wash day (Thursday)


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in. I'll post details when I decide on a regimen.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Oct 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow thank you for tagging me  cuz truth be told I'm definitely not making full shoulder length by end of this year.

What length are you now?
Shoulder length in the nape area, ear length in the crown & front (that's the best way I can describe it )

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using?
Protective styling with braids and weaves, low manipulation and very minimal heat in 2014 (length checks only).

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Nothing at the moment, but may get back into taking biotin soon.

Any other info you want us to know just post it 

Post a starting pic...
I'll post a starting pic on the 28th of this month. that's my 1 year post BC mark


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 9, 2013)

I still need you guys !!!  

Im joining too. I will be back with deets and the first pic with my new LC t-shirt  

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Holding my spot til I can fully post later

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Who all is in? Go ahead and just thank the post to be considered apart of the challenge. Lets continue to encourage one another as we always do. Also, answer the following:
> 
> 
> *What length are you now? Neck length*
> ...


 

Please add me - my answers are in pink above.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 9, 2013)

I forgot to edit my post above and instead made a new one. Sorry! lol I'm washing tonight because my scalp is itchy as all get out! Hoepfully I remember to post a pic in my original post and not a new one.

In other news I just picked up a huge tub of Eco Styler Olive Oil for $3.99! And my sister gave me a huge tub that she got in a gift bag at an event she went to. I'm so happy!


----------



## cubanspice (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm in. Will post when I'm off duty.


----------



## iVR (Oct 10, 2013)

What length are you now?  EL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using?  
None 

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? 
No supplements

My regimen: 
Shampoo 2x a week, Condition 3x a week, DC once a week, and protein once a week.  

Post a starting pic...


----------



## londonfog (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in! Be back later!

ETA: Back with deets!

*What length are you now? I don't know.  Before I put these crochets in... I was about 2 inches from SL in the back, Bangs=the bottom of the tip of my nose, Sides=chin length & crown= I don't know.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? I'm confused is what I am.  My ends are relaxed & the rest was texlaxed on accident in efforts to relax. Call me whatcu want!*
*
What retention methods do you plan on using? Braids, crochets (main PS), wigs (sparingly because of edges rubbing) & phony ponies.  Use heat sparingly (except for hooded hair dryer to condition), trim/dust when necessary, M&S, & condition!!*
*
Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? I was but I forget so I take them when I remember. *
*
Any other info you want us to know just post it N/A*

*Post a starting pic... Will do for the last LC of 2013.*


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What length are you now? All over the place lol SL at nape, EL at crown, Lip length in front, and NL on the sides (by my chin)
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural
> 
> ...


    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Who all is in? Go ahead and just thank the post to be considered apart of the challenge. Lets continue to encourage one another as we always do. Also, answer the following:
> 
> 
> *What length are you now?
> ...


This may sound stupid but what is LC?


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 11, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> This may sound stupid but what is LC?



Lc = length check


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 11, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Lc = length check



Yes what MrsMelodyV said

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Oct 11, 2013)

*What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What retention methods do you plan on using?

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*

My bangs : Chin length
Crown: Ear - Chin
Mid layer: Neck -Shoulder
bottom layer: Past collar bone
Back - Shoulder

Natural

Will be doing protective styling and low, low maintenance. 1 wash day per 3 weeks, no combing etc...

I'm trying hair finity


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 12, 2013)

Im in too Ladies!  

Current hair length: 

grazing CB on sides, bangs past bottom lip, back is past shoulders; still working on full SL and thickening  

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: 

transitioning to texturized  Prepoo with Hair Trigger and garlic oil with a ceramide oil on the length under DC; shampoo as needed  

Scalp massages with JBCO and baggying 2-3 times week   DIY DCs and Ayurvedic powder treatments weekly; Henna every two-three weeks; monthly Rhassoul, Bentonite and Australian Pink Clay wash 

Sometimes take Toji hair density vitamins (need to be more consistent with that)  

Embrace protective styling to avoid wearing my hair out so often; more roller sets instead of flat ironing. More consistent tea rinses. Hopefully these will lead to thicker hair    

 

LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 13, 2013)

I just realized something. I really like the way my hair looks in a short wash n go. But I want my hair to grow. But with my shrinkage it seems I may be able to wear my hair short whenever I want no matter how long it grows. lol 

Yesterday was a good hair day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

My answers are below!


HairPleezeGrow said:


> *What length are you now? What length am I NOT?  EL sides; nose length bangs, barely EL crown, SL-CBL at back and nape
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? 100% au naturele
> 
> ...


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm in!

Current hair length - Various lengths between ear, jaw and a little after the nape.

Relaxed/Natural/Transitioning - Natural

Retention methods - Just going to keep doing what works. Keep hair clean, pay attention to the balance between protein and moisture, dust ends and follow regimen.
Current regimen - Prepoo w/ ceramide rich oils, poo 1-2x/month, cowash 2-3x/week, protien dcs 1x/week, dc every time, tea rinses with every wash. Henna 2x/month minimum.

Pics from a day 2 flat-twist out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2013)

My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 You're a lovely poster and I'm sure your Mom was lovely also. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
So sorry for your loss. I am praying for you and your family. No worries, I will spread the word for you

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow So sorry to read this. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. I wish you all the comfort in the world.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated. please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> 
> HPG
> ...


 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Omg!! Speechless.....Im so sorry for your loss! My heart goes out to you & your family in your time of need!


----------



## iVR (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



We'll be praying for you.  Be safe.


----------



## darlingdiva (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated. please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 
Oh wow @HairPleezeGrow! I am sitting here with tears in my eyes as I read your words because it brought back very painful memories for me a little over 10 years ago this year when my mom died. I totally know how you feel and I pray God would strengthen you at this sorrowful time.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I'm so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))

I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 13, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Lc = length check


Ohhh, lol...thank you. (duh)


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


Oh my goodness, I'm deeply sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in my prayers.  Take care and be encouraged.


----------



## ronie (Oct 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow 
I am deeply saddened to hear about your loss. I feel like we are family in here in our own way, and   I don't have the words to tell you how really sorry I am to read this. 
I will say a prayer for your mom s soul and your family. May you guys get the strength needed to go through this. 
We love you, and we ll miss you.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 13, 2013)

What length are you now?

_NL in the back, nearing EL on the top, CL on the sides, nearing Nose Length in my bangs_

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

_Natural_

What retention methods do you plan on using?

_Going to keep trying my hand at twist outs, over-night wash and goes_

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?

_nope!_

Any other info you want us to know just post it 

Post a starting pic...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

You and your family are in my prayers. Your mother is hangin' with the big guy now . I know she's having a blast


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

My pathetic LC my new growth isn't even a inch long unstretched.....darn shrinkage.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 14, 2013)

hnntrr
Your curls are really cute 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you ladies so much. Means everything to me right now.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My mom passed away this morning. I won't be on until we get things situated.  please keep my family in your prayers. Send a message to the other threads as I don't have the heart to keep repeating.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Im am very sorry for your loss. Take your time. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey it's mighty quiet in here! Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

I pre poo'd with KeraVada coffee oil. Dc'd with shea moisture restorative mask and then cowashed with Wen fig. I may twist my hair up for a twistout.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Penelope74 (Oct 20, 2013)

What length are you now? I guess I'm NL, but it is longer in the crown ares. I don't know what to do about that!!!

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed
What retention methods do you plan on using? 27 Piece once per month.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? 10,000mg biotin, MSM, 1 a day, Hair Maxi, folic acid, iron, B-complex, fish oil, flax seed oil, bamboo silica, and I'm sure something, I just cant remember now and trying to up my water intake. 

Any other info you want us to know just post it: I'm trying to get my nape to grow out, but it wont budge. Oh, I do Cayenne & Garlic in Jamacian Black & Wild Grow Concotion, and Inversion which worked!!
Post a starting pic...


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I pre poo'd with KeraVada coffee oil. Dc'd with shea moisture restorative mask and then cowashed with Wen fig. I may twist my hair up for a twistout.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I got some oil in my hair I need to get out. And cowash.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 20, 2013)

Feel disapointed. Tried to do a length check by straightening my hair. 

 It turned out fine and frizzy. Not sure if its because I don't have a hair dryer. I stretched the hair by drying in twists so it was still kinda kinky when I tried. 

 Frustrated.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some oil in my hair I need to get out. And cowash.



Wrong thread thought was 2013


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Feel disapointed. Tried to do a length check by straightening my hair.
> 
> It turned out fine and frizzy. Not sure if its because I don't have a hair dryer. I stretched the hair by drying in twists so it was still kinda kinky when I tried.
> 
> Frustrated.



This right here is exactly why I hate to str8en bc my hair is so fine and frizzy! But don't get discouraged...we will get this.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## iVR (Oct 22, 2013)

So last night I did my coconut milk and egg hair mask.   My hair came out feeling baby soft and silky.  Last night was the first I'd done it in a few weeks.  I must say laziness is hard to avoid.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp I'm back on track with applying my NJoy and KeraVada oil nightly. I might pull out my steamer this week and do a prepoo with steam. More than likely keep my hair in twists under my wig with silk scarf underneath.  I'm going to Walmart tomorrow so I will see what fabric they have. I'm supposed to measure at the end of the month but I'm going to measure tonight probably.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months  :-(  sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 24, 2013)

Baggying for most of the night with shea moisture thickening hair milk and safflower oil. My hair turns to silk from the ceramides in that oil. Will get up in a few hours to apply my coconut milk powder, bhringraj powder, tulsi powder, AVG, coconut water mix. I added some shea moisture raw shea masque too. Its still frozen bc I mixed it the other day. 

Ive been neglecting my hair lately...its hard to keep up a regimen since I started working full time. Ive been seeing a bit of breakage the last few days. May need to do a protein treatment this weekend.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 24, 2013)

I really need to wash my hair 2-3 times a week. Gonna try to come up with a prepoo for this new shampoo I bought. It's too harsh and I am almost out of my staple. Hopefully when I get paid again I can afford it...25 bucks to too much. I hate that that's the only thing that works decently on my hair.

Bought more DC, a denman brush and have CURLY curls soufflé on order. Ran out of crime brûlé and almost out of Eco styler so hoping the soufflé will give me a two in one (since my hair really liked the brule. Wearing my hair in a puff again. It looks bigger so I hope that means it's growing. Hoping to be partial SL by February/March..that would be great growth for my 1year.

Gona try the denman out Friday when I finally DC. It's been too long my hair is crying for moisture. Hopefully the denman will get out some of those SSKs that I am getting from exclusively finger combing


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 24, 2013)

Gonna take down my kinky twist next wk. Cant wait


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Prepooing tonight with KeraVada coffee oil.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 24, 2013)

I've started cowashing daily and it is working out wonderfully. Only problem is, this is getting old fast and I'm using a lot more product.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I've started cowashing daily and it is working out wonderfully. Only problem is, this is getting old fast and I'm using a lot more product.



Girl I know that's why I rarely wash n go or cowash more than 3 times per week bc you use so much more products doing it daily.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];19138759]I've started cowashing daily and it is working out wonderfully. Only problem is, this is getting old fast and I'm using a lot more product.



Can you try every other day and see how that works? Can you get second day hair?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 24, 2013)

I was thinking I would try that tonight. I can definitely get second day hair just wanted a boost in moisture fast. I think it worked. So now maybe I can scale back.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 24, 2013)

My hair is doing well even though I no longer cowash daily, heck TBH IDK when the last time was that I washed my hair (i think 2 weeks ago). This is a big deal for me seeing as tough I cowashed daily for the first year. Twistouts have been a Godsend, I wear it for about 3-4 days then put it in a TO puff for the next 3 days. This natural hair thing is coming along. I have honestly enjoyed the experience of watching my hair grow from the TWA to now.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 24, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I really need to wash my hair 2-3 times a week. Gonna try to come up with a prepoo for this new shampoo I bought. It's too harsh and I am almost out of my staple. Hopefully when I get paid again I can afford it...25 bucks to too much. I hate that that's the only thing that works decently on my hair.
> 
> Bought more DC, a denman brush and have CURLY curls soufflé on order. Ran out of crime brûlé and almost out of Eco styler so hoping the soufflé will give me a two in one (since my hair really liked the brule. Wearing my hair in a puff again. It looks bigger so I hope that means it's growing. Hoping to be partial SL by February/March..that would be great growth for my 1year.
> 
> Gona try the denman out Friday when I finally DC. It's been too long my hair is crying for moisture. Hopefully the denman will get out some of those SSKs that I am getting from exclusively finger combing


 

You should really try Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo. Its very gentle and doesn't dry my hair out. I am sensitive to shampoos too, even those "no sulfate ones" .Its $6 for 10oz at curlmart.com and you only have to use a little.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> You should really try Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo. Its very gentle and doesn't dry my hair out. I am sensitive to shampoos too, even those "no sulfate ones" .Its $6 for 10oz at curlmart.com and you only have to use a little.



I just saw an article online this week, that said the Elucence and the Cream of Nature Argan were two of the most gentle shampoos for hair.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I just saw an article online this week, that said the Elucence and the Cream of Nature Argan were two of the most gentle shampoos for hair.



I don't like that CON 1....I have a full bottle that I only tried once


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 25, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I don't like that CON 1....I have a full bottle that I only tried once



Why didn't you like it?


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 25, 2013)

prepoo'd this morning with warmed hair trigger to the scalp thanks mshoneyfly and kera vada's green tea oil on the hair.  cowashed with tresseme naturals aloe vera and avocado condish. Sitting with oscar blandi's marine mud ( my untimate spa product guilty pleasure) as a dc for 20 mins w/ heat.  Will wash that out and final rinse w/ my tea brew of nettle, horestail, fenugreek, and rose hips.  

HairPleezeGrow I use my unhenna'd roots as a growth marker too.  

I've been averaging about 3/4 inch every 6 weeks and I havent needed to trim so hope to see some good length soon.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 25, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> Why didn't you like it?



It is extremely drying for me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought some shea moisture products CVS had a bogo free on this brand. I purchased 3 yucca & aloe thickening milks, 3 coconut & hibiscus curl milk, and 2 anti breakage mask.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 25, 2013)

Deep conditioning now with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. I love this stuff. I'm DCing over night because I'll be out all day tomorrow and want my hair to stay soft without having to moisturize again.

I was supposed to do a protein treatment first but I forgot so guess I'll be doing it next week.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunday Im going to Walmart to get some yarn for yarn braids. Im gonna try to do it myself. I want them long enough so I can make a high bun 

I feel like I can have more control over the yarn strands instead of bulk hair. Im gonna try practicing a few braids until I feel comfy with the process. I want it done for my BDay next month

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sunday Im going to Walmart to get some yarn for yarn braids. Im gonna try to do it myself. I want them long enough so I can make a high bun
> 
> I feel like I can have more control over the yarn strands instead of bulk hair. Im gonna try practicing a few braids until I feel comfy with the process. I want it done for my BDay next month
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I just don't understand how yarn braids don't look like yarn...braids. do they really look like hair? What's the advantage? I better go do some research.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 26, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I just don't understand how yarn braids don't look like yarn...braids. do they really look like hair? What's the advantage? I better go do some research.



apemay1969
They look kinda like dreads...pretty cool IMO. My DD did her own hair before she left for school with brown yarn. It looks so much easier to install on my own. 

Heres a pic




I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 27, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> You should really try Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo. Its very gentle and doesn't dry my hair out. I am sensitive to shampoos too, even those "no sulfate ones" .Its $6 for 10oz at curlmart.com and you only have to use a little.



Oh! Thanks! I just saw this. I will definitely check it out.
I bought JASÖN 84% Aloe Vera Moisturizing Shampoo cause my hair likes the conditioner and it just stripped my hair so much. Took two days of moisture recon to get it back straight and it was squeaking. So I am saving it for my once a month, once every month and a half clarifying shampoo. I think it also made my hair hard cause I did a protein treatment after and I shouldn't have used a new shampoo and done a protein treatment in the same wash, especially when I am sensitive to both. 

I will check it out though! Thank you


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 27, 2013)

What length are you now?

NL barely SL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using?

I stay cornrowed under a wig.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?

Nope


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2013)

Im doing a one-step hendigo treatment right now using some left over henna I had 2 weeks ago. I added some fresh indigo to it to stretch it for a full head treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, in addition, I will be giving myself a much needed deep conditioning treatment this afternoon as well. Can't wait.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Oct 27, 2013)

What length are you now? Bangs nose length, sides neck length, crown comes to forehead..nape almost collar bone length 5-6 inches all over

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? 4c natty

*What retention methods do you plan on using? *Braids, weaves and wigs...I want to try some protective styling with my own hair also...trimming as needed...upping water intake

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?* I'm taking country life maxi-hair plus it contains high levels of biotin 

Post a starting pic...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

My SD order should be coming today! Yay!!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 28, 2013)

Walmart has a 20% sitewide discount. I just bought way too much stuff. But they were all conditioners that I've wanted to try.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 29, 2013)

Id love to join this challenge because I won't make it this year.



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Also, answer the following:
> 
> What length are you now?
> 
> ...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Sitting here with my hendigo on my roots. Will wash out in 4 hours and then 30 minute dc with shea moisture yucca & baobab anti breakage treatment. Then dc with SD raz affair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Oct 29, 2013)

I want to join!!
Also, answer the following:

What length are you now?

SL, in the back but I want to be full shoulder length and thicken up my hair. 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Texturizer 

What retention methods do you plan on using?
Buns

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Biotin every now and again, msm when ever

Post a starting pic.
When I get home!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I cowashed this morning with HH honey hash and then applied shea moisture thickening milk to my hair. Applied JC nurish & shine on top.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 1, 2013)

What length are you now? Edges and bangs are in inch udner my earlobe, and my nape is neck length.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? Satin cap at night, and wash n go's during the day.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Deep condition/oil once a week. Im in new england its super cold here. 

Any other info you want us to know just post it My hair has a weird cut with so many different lengths

Post a starting pic... is in my siggy


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 1, 2013)

Sitting with henna, will wash out in 3 hours.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 2, 2013)

After washing out my henna last night, dc with DB dc for an hour with heat, rinsed that and added DB pumpkinseed leave in condish, Beemine growth serum to the scalp and DB coco bean moisturizer before twisting.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 4, 2013)

Had a busy day today. Took my kinky twist out last night and prepoo'ed overnight and detangled and detangled more today. Clarified with ORS aloe and did a hardcore protein with aphogee  and dc'ed with SD chocolate bliss and keravada fenugreek oil on top. Then did a  curlformer set. Those things took a while to get  the hang of.  Hopefully it turns out good in the morning


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on day 5 of my inversion. I hope to see some good growth by the end of the month. We shall see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 5, 2013)

Every day I am seeing one knot in my hair. It is a know right on the ends of my hair. It has gotten so bad that I need to cut them out! When I co wash (everyday) I detangle but sometimes to no avail. This is irritating. I do not have that much length, I can't afford to lose any lol!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> Every day I am seeing one knot in my hair. It is a know right on the ends of my hair. It has gotten so bad that I need to cut them out! When I co wash (everyday) I detangle but sometimes to no avail. This is irritating. I do not have that much length, I can't afford to lose any lol!



Try putting a light oil on your ends after you detangle and cowash. It may help keep the strands from getting as many ssk.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 5, 2013)

What length are you now? Neck length in the back chin length in the front. 

Natural/relaxed/texlaxed? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? Trying not to use too much heat and protective styles like kinky twist. 

Post a starting pic: sry its sideways.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 5, 2013)

Ill take better pics next wash day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Bump...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Pre poo'd with KeraVada fenugreek oil and applied my NJoy oil. Dc'd with SD raz affair and then cowashed with HH sticky honey hash con. Dk what I'm going to do to my hair yet. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 7, 2013)

I picked out my fro for length, my hair just gets higher lol! No hang at all.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Today's wash n go I guess lol. 




HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 7, 2013)

Im feeling some growth yall! Did a flatwist out and was feeling hair brushung up my skin in places I havent felt hair there in years! Im not even going to do a LC bc it may be premature and then I'll be dissappointed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally getting some decent uniformed hang time in the shower. I remember not long ago just my front and very nape would hang just a little and now it seems to be more all around. APL hurry up and come now! 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Finally getting some decent uniformed hang time in the shower. I remember not long ago just my front and very nape would hang just a little and now it seems to be more all around. APL hurry up and come now!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Ooooh! Look at that hang! How long have you been growing your hair? When did it start to hang?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> Ooooh! Look at that hang! How long have you been growing your hair? When did it start to hang?



I've been natural for a little over 2 years now but I keep cutting not trimming but cutting my hair. I always feel like I have to cut it and don't know why. I have stepped away from the scissors and realized wasn't anything wrong with my hair...it is just me lol. Scissors are the debil if you don't need to cut or trim. I noticed it getting some uniformed decent hang in October. Then it touch my shoulder this month (or that's when I noticed).

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

I used NJoys Purifying Cowash yesterday and it cleanses very well. It isn't a thick cowash by no means and you expect it to be more like the way a traditional conditioner or cleansing conditioner would be in consistency but it isnt. Do not attempt to detangle with this cowash but it gets the job done and cleanses very good. I massaged my scalp with it and applied it to shaft of my hair. Left in for 10 minutes and rinsed. My hair felt soft. I followed up a moisturizing con with slip so I could detangle (SDDH). This is an excellent cowash so far. Had my curls popping.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot I tried on my NJoy LC shirt. I wish she had XXL but oh well. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 13, 2013)

I did a bontu knot out (is this what its called?) It came out pretty good!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I did a bontu knot out (is this what its called?) It came out pretty good!



You did a gr8 job. Looks so nice.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Tatilove (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in!!!

I'm also in the 2014 APL challenge, but I'm not SL yet.




What length are you now? Beyond NL, not SL yet

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed/tex

What retention methods do you plan on using? Bunning

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Not for now, but if I go in the US this month or next month, I'll get some biotin.

Any other info you want us to know just post it - My hair is extremely dry (especially the ends) so I plan on starting to moisturize and seal my hair at least 2-3 times per week. 

Post a starting pic...


----------



## Penelope74 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am SOOOO proud of my hair right now. I see it transforming BEFORE MY EYES. After all this toiling, vitamin takin, co-washin, ACV & Tea rinsing, babying, no heat, air/ t-shirt drying, DC's,,,,,, my hair is STRONGER and HEALTHIER. I stopped using sulfates, mineral oil, petrolum and stepped up my oil game TREMENDOUSLY. My nails are growing like crazy too. 
I see now the mistakes I was making with my hair and all the abuse I was doing to it.  I know I will be @ SL length by the end of this year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2013)

Bump...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 15, 2013)

When I wake up in the morning I find all kinds of knots in my hair. How can I stop this from happening?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2013)

[USER=253834 said:
			
		

> lovely_locks[/USER];19243193]When I wake up in the morning I find all kinds of knots in my hair. How can I stop this from happening?



Are you going to bed with your hair loose? Are you wearing a bonnet or a scarf?


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 15, 2013)

I wear it loose under a bonnett.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I wear it loose under a bonnett.



If you haven't dusted your ends recently, then it may be time. It may be time to pin or twist your hair up now that you are getting more length.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey ladies I was speaking with Tatilove in the APL 2014 challenge and she was asking about combining a APL/BSL challenge for us. I told her if consensus agreed then I would change the name. But I wanted to see if y'all wanted to make this thread a SL/APL thread as well? I know we talked/joked about it in SL 2013 thread but what cha think?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the sound of it


----------



## iVR (Nov 16, 2013)

Go for it.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd rather it was separate. 

IMO the SL thread ran fine last year.

 I think it's nice for the people who may join and be ear length, or shorter to have a thread with just a goal that is attainable to them and have support from people who are in the same boat. Just thinking from the perspective of where I started last year I felt kinda bald headed (still do ) and it was nice to have a "getting to SL" community. Really appreciated it.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 16, 2013)

Sumra said:


> I'd rather it was separate.  IMO the SL thread ran fine last year.  I think it's nice for the people who may join and be ear length, or shorter to have a thread with just a goal that is attainable to them and have support from people who are in the same boat. Just thinking from the perspective of where I started last year I felt kinda bald headed (still do ) and it was nice to have a "getting to SL" community. Really appreciated it.



I agree with this. Keep it separate for us shorter hair ladies.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 16, 2013)

Im already there in the back but I agree with the people who say keep it separate.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Think you ladies are right...we will keep it separate. It was just a thought and I don't want to confuse anyone.

ETA- I will probably be changing the APL thread to APL/BSL though. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, been awhile. Not working from home anymore, so trying to find time to log in and keep up with the posts have been super hard!
I trimmed my hair last week after I flat ironed. My ends were crying out for a trim. But my hair is just brushing the tops of my shoulders finally but I still have a loooong way to go. 
Anyhow, I ordered the split ender today and will straighten again probably in couple weeks.


----------



## iVR (Nov 17, 2013)

Doing my ACV rinse concoction mix tonight lol.  My hair won't know what hit it.  Good bye frizz!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

I cowashed my hair Friday night and used Shea Moisture thickening milk, and KeraVada LI butter on top. Well Saturday morning I twisted my hair with HH Pink Stuff in hopes of a great twistout today...well let's just say it was an epic fail! No hold what so ever. Think I'm going to have to stick to ORS pudding and Eco styler gel.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
I agree...that eco styler is THE TRUTH. It holds my edges for days without any breakage or crunch. I think its the wheat protein that gives so much moisture

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Nov 18, 2013)

I got a relaxer over the weekend and it still seems like the back part of my hair hasn't grown  .. The  very middle is damaged so I kinda chopped it off lol , but my front and sides are growing very fast and actually longer than expected .. I'm just gonna continue to do sew-ins and hope for the best in the back ..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> I got a relaxer over the weekend and it still seems like the back part of my hair hasn't grown  .. The  very middle is damaged so I kinda chopped it off lol , but my front and sides are growing very fast and actually longer than expected .. I'm just gonna continue to do sew-ins and hope for the best in the back ..



What caused the damage? Does sew ins work for you to retain? On the positive side from what you've said your hair is growing nicely so that's good. The back will get there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Welp we have about a month and half til end of the year. What are we doing ladies for our end of year reveal/starting pic?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

Supposedly I am going to do a curlformer set. I will either do it the weekend after Christmas or New Year's Eve.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I'm gonna straighten around Christmas.  I'm lovin the curlformers and plan to do that often to keep my hair stretched


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Think I'm going to do a flexi rod set...we shall see. Might do mine on new years eve as well bc I will wear my wig for Xmas more than likely.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2013)

I am still in my relaxer stretch but I'm thinking about going to a natural hair salon and letting them give me a steam treatment, straighten my hair and give me a much needed make my hair mostly even trim then Im weaving it up until mid January!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I don't know exactly , it could be that the hair is right on top of my shoulders and I figure that tight ponytails made it break off but I'm nursing it so hopefully it'll thicken up.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies I was speaking with Tatilove in the APL 2014 challenge and she was asking about combining a APL/BSL challenge for us. I told her if consensus agreed then I would change the name. But I wanted to see if y'all wanted to make this thread a SL/APL thread as well? I know we talked/joked about it in SL 2013 thread but what cha think?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



SL/APL/BSL thread why not! As long as remains a happy, positive thread


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> SL/APL/BSL thread why not! As long as remains a happy, positive thread



Lol right...but I'm not changing this thread name. A lot of the ladies didn't want it to get confusing so I left this one alone. It doesn't bother me one way or another.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol right...but I'm not changing this thread name. A lot of the ladies didn't want it to get confusing so I left this one alone. It doesn't bother me one way or another.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks. I would rather leave it just SL. I would like to just focus on that one goal for now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

So today I went Thanksgiving shopping with my sister. We got everything we need for next weeks dinner except turkey and ham (my brother is getting that). This will be our first Thanksgiving Holiday without my mom and I hope we do her proud. Good thing I helped her cook (I pretty much did it all) lol for the past 5 years. Anyone else do their food shopping?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 19, 2013)

4 1/2 - 5 inches all over as of today (5 months post) from 1/2-1 inch BC.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2013)

I've decided I'm not going to claim SL until the hair on the sides just below my crown hit my shoulders. That hair is just at the bottom of my ear. So I may not be full SL until the end of next year.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 19, 2013)

I hear you faithVA I'm going to be in this thread until I'm a granny. LOL

doing a prepoo with trader joes nourish condish and grapeseed oil under the heat cap for 20 min. Will cowash and dc on top of a tea rinse for 30 min, flat twist for bed.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2013)

^^Glad I'm not going to be alone.


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 20, 2013)

I  will too! I bc'd this summer.....I've only gained like three inches! Three inches in five months! I won't be SL till thia time next year! Without setbacks a


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

You're not going to be alone @faithVA. I'll be chillin in here too. My crown has a good 6 months before it sees SL, so I'll be here for a while. 

Since my nape grows mad fast, I've decided to continue snipping and maintain it at SL to reduce the depth of layers until my crown and sides are NL, then I'll go annoy the ladies in the APL challenge. 
_______________________________________________________

OAN: Enjoying the change in wearing my 4c hair straightened. Gonna try to keep this up for a little while. Wont be heat after this, but I've found a serum (LHCF hates this line ) that gives it a nice stretch.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I  will too! I bc'd this summer.....I've only gained like three inches! Three inches in five months! I won't be SL till thia time next year! Without setbacks a



3 inches in 5 months is good. Especially if you are retaining it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I  will too! I bc'd this summer.....I've only gained like three inches! Three inches in five months! I won't be SL till thia time next year! Without setbacks a



Girl I don't even think I get that. 3 inches in 5 months is pretty good. Your getting a little over 1/2 in per month. I know what you mean though bc we all would love to have faster growth. I know I sure would!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a sew-in 
Will be back when it's out at the end of December with pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Just did a trim or dust whichever one you want to call it. My ends were tangling around each other extremely bad and SSKs galore. I know I don't have to show pic but I'm a firm believer if no pics it never happened lol.





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> 3 inches in 5 months is good. Especially if you are retaining it.



Is it really? I feel like . A slow grower. Retaining short hair is hard for me. Especially since I don't do wigs or weaves.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> Is it really? I feel like . A slow grower. Retaining short hair is hard for me. Especially since I don't do wigs or weaves.



A slow grower would have 1.25 to 1.5 inches in 3 months. You are double that. You are between average and a faster grower.

Retaining short hair is hard for me as well. But if you can hold on for a little while longer you will be out of this phase. Each inch will make things a bit easier.


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> A slow grower would have 1.25 to 1.5 inches in 3 months. You are double that. You are between average and a faster grower.
> 
> Retaining short hair is hard for me as well. But if you can hold on for a little while longer you will be out of this phase. Each inch will make things a bit easier.



Yes! I agree. Before we hit SL I feel like we are in that awkward stage. You can't do much to it, and if you try to straighten it it just looks weird!
Last time I BC'd I was a little longer than this length when I caved an relaxed


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies...just updating been wiggling it for the week and maybe throughout the end of the month the weathers been crazy here in south Florida......I'm thinking about going back to relaxing my hair after being real with myself that I prefer straight styles and my 4c hair hates heat plus our rainy weather does not make it any better....kind of on the fence about what to do..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Queensheba88 said:


> Hi ladies...just updating been wiggling it for the week and maybe throughout the end of the month the weathers been crazy here in south Florida......I'm thinking about going back to relaxing my hair after being real with myself that I prefer straight styles and my 4c hair hates heat plus our rainy weather does not make it any better....kind of on the fence about what to do..



Do what works for you...you have all the info and knowledge you need for healthy relaxed hair as well as the same for your natural hair. Do what you want its your hair and I'm sure it will be lovely whatever you decide. Have you tried looking at YT videos on  different styles you can do if you're truly not sure you want to relax?  Try that and go from there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate that my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but the one style that seems to look better each time I do It as my hair grows is bantu knot outs!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 21, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Do what works for you...you have all the info and knowledge you need for healthy relaxed hair as well as the same for your natural hair. Do what you want its your hair and I'm sure it will be lovely whatever you decide. Have you tried looking at YT videos on  different styles you can do if you're truly not sure you want to relax?  Try that and go from there.
> 
> Before I relaxed my hair I was full shoulder length I went natural for a change and a chance to try and grow my hair it's natural state but honestly I only look good in puffs..and as stated I like straight styles and I have a two year old and a husband who is saying my hair takes up too much time....I will update on my choices when I figure out what I want to do...so frustrating..


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I hate that my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but the one style that seems to look better each time I do It as my hair grows is bantu knot outs!



Just an example. I don't have many good pics just yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah I understand. If you feel relaxing will make it easier for you then go for it. Make sure you post pics on whatever you decide bc we love some hair porn!

ETA- have you looked into BKT or alternatives like Design Essentials?  I'm looking into DE for my girls so I've been lurking that thread. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Just an example. I don't have many good pics just yet.



I need the deets to your BKOs as mine NEVER look good. This is so pretty!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I need the deets to your BKOs as mine NEVER look good. This is so pretty!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Lol. Thank you. I get the best results with 14-16 knots. I use my LI, section into about 5 sections and then apply Eco Styler gel the olive oil kind. Sometimes I two strand twist first then twist that up which gives me the best definition but for that one I just twisted clockwise and as the hair is going around in the knot I make sure to keep twisting then use a hairpin to secure the knot. It works best for me on stretched, blow dried, or straightened hair.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Just an example. I don't have many good pics just yet.



I'm sooooo lovin ur hair right now


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> I'm sooooo lovin ur hair right now



 thank you


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you ladies know of a site where you can but cute hair accessories and head bands?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> Do you ladies know of a site where you can but cute hair accessories and head bands?



No, I don't...  :-(

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> Do you ladies know of a site where you can but cute hair accessories and head bands?



You can try etsy an type in head band or hair accessories.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 24, 2013)

did a blow out to use the split ender, made two passes to make sure all the ssks and split ends were cut off.  Feeling your bko Babygrowth will give that a try since I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> did a blow out to use the split ender, made two passes to make sure all the ssks and split ends were cut off.  Feeling your bko Babygrowth will give that a try since I have to work tomorrow.



Is the thing actually called a Split Ender?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> did a blow out to use the split ender, made two passes to make sure all the ssks and split ends were cut off.  Feeling your bko Babygrowth will give that a try since I have to work tomorrow.



Go for it! You will love it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> Is the thing actually called a Split Ender?



Yep

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought a splitender. I haven't used it yet. I will use it when I do my curlformer set in December.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I bought a splitender. I haven't used it yet. I will use it when I do my curlformer set in December.



It's on my black Friday/cyber Monday list

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

I jut took advantage of the Obia sale and ordered 1 thing (I know I can't believe it myself lol) I got the twist whip butter.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> Is the thing actually called a Split Ender?


lol yes  took off 1/8" in a pass


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Go for it! You will love it!


 
What a mess, it was an epic FAIL, I'll try a braid out with bantus tonight


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> It's on my black Friday/cyber Monday list
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
DarkJoy retailmenot.com has a code for $10 off...


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 25, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> DarkJoy retailmenot.com has a code for $10 off...



Well well... And here I thought I was done after having spent a bit  on AO products.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought a new flat iron yesterday...for DD 

But Im so excited to use it!!  She only straightens her hair like a few times a year.  I need to be getting a rolley dryer for myself so I can stop all this direct heat and do some roller sets 

I am supposed to be doing micro yarn braids this week but I dont have the time or energy even though I have DD here to help. Maybe during the Christmas break

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2013)

Wenbev you will get it. My third time around is when I found what technique works for me.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 26, 2013)

In braids for at least two weeks while I figure out what to do with my hair over the winter. Since school ends in two weeks I may just take a 2-3 day break then reinstall braids all through Dec/Jan. I found a way that I can braid my hair better where the ends don't poke out so much (it was a combination of using too much braiding hair and not smoothing the ends). Looking forward to be partial SL by my by my BC date. Nearing where I was before I cut my hair (a few inches from SL relaxed).

Planning on doing my color again soon, I have more than 1/2 inch of new growth since I colored it in oct so I just need to touch up my roots probably when these braids come out.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 26, 2013)

Brief check in...I was getting tired of wiggin it so I wore my hair out today.  I'm at this awkward phase that I don't like (Not too long...not really short either).  I normally chop at this stage but I'm not going to this time.  At this point, I think I just need to get some box braids and sit down somewhere.  I'm going to wear it loose until my Black Friday order of wigs arrive...or until Monday when I can sneak away to get it braided...decisions...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> Brief check in...I was getting tired of wiggin it so I wore my hair out today.  I'm at this awkward phase that I don't like (Not too long...not really short either).  I normally chop at this stage but I'm not going to this time.  At this point, I think I just need to get some box braids and sit down somewhere.  I'm going to wear it loose until my Black Friday order of wigs arrive...or until Monday when I can sneak away to get it braided...decisions...



Step away from the scissors!  You better not chop. You will definitely get there soon where you're out of the awkward stage. Time will fly by b4 you know it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Well well... And here I thought I was done after having spent a bit  on AO products.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
DarkJoy hope you copped your AO products from vitacost. They were doing 15% their AO stock...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

Colored my hair friday so just finished doing a protein treatment. DCing under the dryer now for about 30 minutes. Will wear a twist out for the rest of the week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to take these braids out but I'm trying to wait one more week... I just want to feel my hair and DC and see my growth because I can tell I definitely got some


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what I'm doing right, but I may reach SL by summer!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

Ordered me some Hairfinity today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Step away from the scissors!  You better not chop. You will definitely get there soon where you're out of the awkward stage. Time will fly by b4 you know it.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




Thanks.  I'm resisting.  Cornrowed back under my wig until our next length check.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I want to take these braids out but I'm trying to wait one more week... I just want to feel my hair and DC and see my growth because I can tell I definitely got some



I didn't make it.  I took my braids out and I definitely got some good growth from hairfinity and inversion.  I'm doing a rollerset tmrw and may post the results. Trying to stretch at least until next week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I didn't make it.  I took my braids out and I definitely got some good growth from hairfinity and inversion.  I'm doing a rollerset tmrw and may post the results. Trying to stretch at least until next week.



Say what now!?! What you mean "may post results"?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Say what now!?! What you mean "may post results"?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Lol. You know I suck at rollersetting. And it seems since I started texlaxing that my flat-ironing skills have depleted! I will post something tho! Cuz I know how yall get down!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 30, 2013)

Experienced some shedding I'm guessing from hairfinity but it's not that bad. I've been taking the pills off and on only missing maybe 1 day.

I think I'm liking komaza's protein strengthener and pona spray

My strands seem thicker

I can't wait to order and get my qhemet products

I want to wash my hair now because my scalp is driving me insane but I know I will get major shrinkage.  But my strands are feeling fragile. I'll post pics when I'm able to do a twist out with the aethiopika butter


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

Somehow my ends are crazy. Not sure what I did. So I finally decided to use my split ender. I prepooed with L'oreal 5 Repair, shampooed with Hairveda Amla cleanser. Did a tea rinse and DCd with Shescenit Banana Conditioner. Used Purabody Sapote as a leave-in, spritzed with water/healthy locks and set with Eden Bodyworks curl creme. It took me 1.5 hours to install the curlformers and I sat under the dryer for another 1.5 hours.  

I took 1 to 2 curlformers out at a time and then used the split ender and put each section up into a bantu knot. My ends were terrible. Now they are a little better. My curlformer set came out nice. I don't think it would have last though. It was straight but I don't think the products gave my hair enough moisture to sustain it.

I didn't put any styler on the bantu knots so don't think they will hold tomorrow either. Not sure what my head is going to look like.

I will definitely do the curlformers again now that my ends are a little better. I may try perm rods to see if I can install them quicker.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

I just purchased 4 packs of extra long and wide curl formers and can't wait to get them. I will probably get more when income tax comes bc my girls have some thick hair and I think with what I got it will only work for 1 to 2 of them and I like to do all three heads in one day lol. Good thing my hair isn't dense I could get away with 1 pack lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 2, 2013)

I totally suck at flat ironing my hair. But now I know how to fix it. I need to trim some more and make sure to detangle better. I also think I used to much protein but I will correct that.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 2, 2013)

ever since I have started braiding then bantu knotting my hair before I go to bed, I have not had a single knot!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2013)

uhhh... 

I seemed to have gotten a little scissor happy. And...well... the good news is my hair is less layered. The bad news is I'm like back to NL, pretty much  from the nape at CBL. I think I cut like 3" the last week


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> uhhh...
> 
> I seemed to have gotten a little scissor happy. And...well... the good news is my hair is less layered. The bad news is I'm like back to NL, pretty much  from the nape at CBL. I think I cut like 3" the last week



Say what now!?!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Dec 2, 2013)

My hair is a little past my neck in the back yay

I'm going to sulfate wash in a couple of days since I used eco styler gel and get individuals


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 2, 2013)

I think my longest layer made SL but I want to wait a lil while longer before I post a pic. Just couldn't get a good one.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 2, 2013)

did a henna last night, color took really well but I didn't rinse thoroughly. Sitting with coconut oil and trader joes nourish under a heat cap as a pre cowash.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 2, 2013)

Its 1120pm here. I just got home from school. And I am way too tired.....my hair is gunna be a knotted mess tomorrow


----------



## soulglo (Dec 3, 2013)

Was wondering why my hair kept snapping just washed my hair I believe I have moisture overload. This is a first. I have komaza's protein strengthner in my hair as we speak


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 3, 2013)

Yup, I had to cut three knots out my hair


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 4, 2013)

I just posted this in the 2013 thread. Really didn't think my hair was this length already. 



MsKikiStar said:


> So I'm back with pics. I made it to shoulder length . In these photos my hair was flatironed from the previous week. Also hit my 1-year post BC on 10/28. Please disregard the shiny-ness of my face  it was midnight lol.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2013)

I would like to keep my natural hair straightened for a while for better retention. I've been trying roller sets of various types like curlformers, magnetics, etc, but I seem to only be getting semi straight lately. Not even taking straight and the reversion is bad without heat. Ugh! What to do...?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 5, 2013)

Eek. May have hit a setback. Had a protein overload (first time in natural hair), now I know not to use 4 naturals Reconstructor, whatever protein it has overloaded my hair. It was soo matted and tangly last night it took me 20+ minutes to detangles with a crap ton of contritioner. Even finger combing wasn't working so I had to break out the modified denman. Had lots of breakage. Erg. Hopefully this won't push me back too much. And I will still be on track to stretched SL by June.


Excuse the typos: on iphone


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a setback hnntrr. Just a bump in the road. Be sure to trim asap so those broke ends don't split and snag their neighbors. Because THAT will be a setback. Maybe do a DC twice this week. Moisture only.

Also, read the label on that product to see specifically what protein that is to avoid in the future.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I would like to keep my natural hair straightened for a while for better retention. I've been trying roller sets of various types like curlformers, magnetics, etc, but I seem to only be getting semi straight lately. Not even taking straight and the reversion is bad without heat. Ugh! What to do...?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



With your curlformers you may want to try smaller sections. What are you applying for the set? And are you air drying or under the dryer?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19330307]Eek. May have hit a setback. Had a protein overload (first time in natural hair), now I know not to use 4 naturals Reconstructor, whatever protein it has overloaded my hair. It was soo matted and tangly last night it took me 20+ minutes to detangles with a crap ton of contritioner. Even finger combing wasn't working so I had to break out the modified denman. Had lots of breakage. Erg. Hopefully this won't push me back too much. And I will still be on track to stretched SL by June.
> 
> 
> Excuse the typos: on iphone



How long did you leave it on? I love the reconstructor. I leave it on only for 5 to 8 minutes though. Was it you that did a protein treatment two weeks ago?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

I am going to wear my hair out for most of December to see if I can increase my moisture levels and improve my ends. So I will moisturize my hair nightly. Hopefully, I can figure out the right products. Because right now my hair just feels sticky 

Twisting my hair up nightly though is a pain.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> With your curlformers you may want to try smaller sections. What are you applying for the set? And are you air drying or under the dryer?



I have used Mizani setting lotion diluted. It doesn't need to be though. I will try more concentrated. Last time I used it full strength it caused breakage. For heat I used a my ceramic blow dryer since I don't have a hooded one, with the diffuser on medium to low heat. Zero reversion control, though.

I also used mixed chicks straightening serum which works fabulous for reversion control, I get about 4 days in rain but it doesn't smooth the strand much unless it's been flat ironed. 

More experimentation is in order. Might try mixing the mixed chicks with a butter I know smooths.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Doesn't sound like a setback hnntrr. Just a bump in the road. Be sure to trim asap so those broke ends don't split and snag their neighbors. Because THAT will be a setback. Maybe do a DC twice this week. Moisture only.
> 
> Also, read the label on that product to see specifically what protein that is to avoid in the future.
> 
> ...



DarkJoy: I checked the ingredients and everything is in super scientific speak so I don't know what kind of protein is in it.  I bought some sheers so Inplan on trimming my hair Saturday night when I have the time to sit and trim. 

faithVA: I did moisture two weeks ago because I put braids in, but I had been alternating protein and mositure with  Nubian heritage and my moisturizing conditioner. And I always do protein after braids because my hair was feeling less than elastic.

So I left it in for maybe 5 minutes but it did a number. It hair was so snagged and tangled.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

My curlformers should be here today!  Yay can't wait even though I'm not using them until probably close to Christmas on my youngest daughter.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> DarkJoy: I checked the ingredients and everything is in super scientific speak so I don't know what kind of protein is in it.  I bought some sheers so Inplan on trimming my hair Saturday night when I have the time to sit and trim.
> 
> faithVA: I did moisture two weeks ago because I put braids in, but I had been alternating protein and mositure with  Nubian heritage and my moisturizing conditioner. And I always do protein after braids because my hair was feeling less than elastic.
> 
> So I left it in for maybe 5 minutes but it did a number. It hair was so snagged and tangled.



hnntrr can you find a pic of the label online and post it here or name the product? We got wise women here who will know and pinpoint it for you so it doesn't happen again. Just trying to help.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Eek. May have hit a setback. Had a protein overload (first time in natural hair), now I know not to use 4 naturals Reconstructor, whatever protein it has overloaded my hair. It was soo matted and tangly last night it took me 20+ minutes to detangles with a crap ton of contritioner. Even finger combing wasn't working so I had to break out the modified denman. Had lots of breakage. Erg. Hopefully this won't push me back too much. And I will still be on track to stretched SL by June.
> 
> Excuse the typos: on iphone



Up Your moisture and lay off the protein until your hair is balanced. Not sure what protein is in there either...did you only use it once? Did you dc with moisture after?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> DarkJoy: I checked the ingredients and everything is in super scientific speak so I don't know what kind of protein is in it.  I bought some sheers so Inplan on trimming my hair Saturday night when I have the time to sit and trim.
> 
> faithVA: I did moisture two weeks ago because I put braids in, but I had been alternating protein and mositure with  Nubian heritage and my moisturizing conditioner. And I always do protein after braids because my hair was feeling less than elastic.
> 
> So I left it in for maybe 5 minutes but it did a number. It hair was so snagged and tangled.



I won't rule out the reconstructor but I'm not sure that it's a bad product. I have been using it monthly for the past 6 months and I find it to be quite gentle. But yeah lay off the protein until you get it balanced and maybe go back to what you usually use after braids.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy  or anyone else
Does the MC serum have to be used with heat to be effective or does it work if I pull my hair into a ponytail or rollerset to stretch the roots?
TIA!




DarkJoy said:


> I have used Mizani setting lotion diluted. It doesn't need to be though. I will try more concentrated. Last time I used it full strength it caused breakage. For heat I used a my ceramic blow dryer since I don't have a hooded one, with the diffuser on medium to low heat. Zero reversion control, though.
> 
> I also used mixed chicks straightening serum which works fabulous for reversion control, I get about 4 days in rain but it doesn't smooth the strand much unless it's been flat ironed.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> DarkJoy  or anyone else
> Does the MC serum have to be used with heat to be effective or does it work if I pull my hair into a ponytail or rollerset to stretch the roots?
> TIA!



So far, the best reversion control is with heat with MC. Stretched gave a blow out look, which for me, is straighter than without the MC. Will give it one more go before a verdict.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> hnntrr can you find a pic of the label online and post it here or name the product? We got wise women here who will know and pinpoint it for you so it doesn't happen again. Just trying to help.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy: I will try to upload it tonight. 
HairPleezeGrow: I did DC with moisture after, but I sprayed my hair with the Jane Carter Hydrating Mist after as a leave in because I couldn't find my other leave in so probably doubling those up set me back. 
faithVA: i dont think 4 naturals is bad either, I use it about once a month as well before I switched to nubian heritage which I think my hair likes a little bit better (I think it may be a mix of my hair likes the protein in the nubian heritage better and or/ i eat a really heavy protein and iron diet). I can use the nubian heritage twice in a week with no protein overload and my hair feels good.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> DarkJoy: I will try to upload it tonight.
> HairPleezeGrow: I did DC with moisture after, but I sprayed my hair with the Jane Carter Hydrating Mist after as a leave in because I couldn't find my other leave in so probably doubling those up set me back.
> faithVA: i dont think 4 naturals is bad either, I use it about once a month as well before I switched to nubian heritage which I think my hair likes a little bit better (I think it may be a mix of my hair likes the protein in the nubian heritage better and or/ i eat a really heavy protein and iron diet). I can use the nubian heritage twice in a week with no protein overload and my hair feels good.



But nubian heritage is a mild protein and 4 naturals is a keratin reconstructor, correct? I wouldn't put them in the same category. I


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> But nubian heritage is a mild protein and 4 naturals is a keratin reconstructor, correct? I wouldn't put them in the same category. I


 AHHHH Maybe that is the deal. Hm. That may be why I overloaded then, I did too hard of a protein and paired it with another protein. Even then, I can only leave the 4 naturals on my hair for about 5 minutes before it overloads it. I wonder if my hair doesnt like keratin? I used to use Redkin Keratin treatment conditioner and that was too much for my hair too. I wonder if switching to whey or silk will do the trick?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> AHHHH Maybe that is the deal. Hm. That may be why I overloaded then, I did too hard of a protein and paired it with another protein. Even then, I can only leave the 4 naturals on my hair for about 5 minutes before it overloads it. I wonder if my hair doesnt like keratin? I used to use Redkin Keratin treatment conditioner and that was too much for my hair too. I wonder if switching to whey or silk will do the trick?



5 minutes is long enough. It calls for a max of 10. I don't leave it on that long. Your hair is probably fine with keratin but you are probably using it too often. If you aren't using heat regularly or coloring your hair there probably isn't a reason for you to use a reconstructor more than once a quarter, if that often. You should probably just use a mild protein unless you really feel your hair needs a harder protein.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> 5 minutes is long enough. It calls for a max of 10. I don't leave it on that long. Your hair is probably fine with keratin but you are probably using it too often. If you aren't using heat regularly or coloring your hair there probably isn't a reason for you to use a reconstructor more than once a quarter, if that often. You should probably just use a mild protein unless you really feel your hair needs a harder protein.



Ah yeah, that could be it. I hadn't used it in awhile I just used it since I did a heavy moisture DC before I put the braids in. 
 I do have the top portion of my head colored but it was alright and that was the part that tangled up the most. 

I will keep with that then, awesome. Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 6, 2013)

Eh I just installed a sew in today and I'm ready for it to come out lol. I just miss my hair already plus I have a headache.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

I am trying to see how my hair acts if I moisturize it every day. I had flat twisted half my head before I realized I hadn't moisturized it. So took it down, spritzed with diluted leave-in and twisted it back up. I oiled my scalp with diluted NJoy's Growth Oil. I am baggying now. I will probably water rinse and DC tomorrow and do my regular wash day on Sunday.

Purchased another set of long curlformers. Now I can set my hair on Sunday.


----------



## soulglo (Dec 7, 2013)

I would like to try weave as a style change up but 

1. My scalp doesn't like cornrows
2. Hair is expensive
3. Finding a weaver whose skills are to my liking, a style that I like, and a style that will blend my hair nicely is hard

Because of this I am back in braids. I can only do the fro life for 2 days max lol sometimes 1 week.

Salud To a new year and happy hair growing


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 7, 2013)

OK faithVA, so you were right. I went ahead and curlformed with smaller pieces. I also experimented and used the mixed chicks serum for reversion control then topped that with grease on the ends to lay the hair flat.

It worked!  The serum also controlled the reversion as it was raining prety hard yesterday and my short hair didnt care 

I didn't like the texture the grease made, plus I put too much on. I will try another heavy sealer--maybe lanolin tomorrow to better smooth.

Also, I didnt exactly like the style the curlformers gave with the spirals that wont go away. Will have to find larger magnetic rollers since all i really want is body to straightened hair, not curls right now. Just trying to switch it up. However, this is a new style to my repertoire that looks good.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19340683]OK faithVA, so you were right. I went ahead and curlformed with smaller pieces. I also experimented and used the mixed chicks serum for reversion control then topped that with grease on the ends to lay the hair flat.
> 
> It worked!  The serum also controlled the reversion as it was raining prety hard yesterday and my short hair didnt care
> 
> ...



If you don't use really heavy products with the curlformers you can soften the curls. Use a leave-in and something with a light hold to get it straight. Then you can do really large bantu knots, or reset on really large rollers or wrap it to loosen the curl. You may just be setting it to hard.

I can literally just comb the curls out and wrap my hair around my head when I take them out and the curls are gone. My hair is pretty heavy though.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

Going to play around with some leave-ins today. Shampooed with a Hairveda rinse and not doing a quick DC with Loreal Moisture Rush. I am going to separate my hair into 8 sections and apply a different leave-in or moisturizer to each section and flat twist. Want to see how each one feels alone when wet and when dry. 

Tomorrow I will do my regular shampoo, DC and style.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 7, 2013)

My hair is so thick that its harder and harder to separate especially since my hair is so short.  It is irritating.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> If you don't use really heavy products with the curlformers you can soften the curls. Use a leave-in and something with a light hold to get it straight. Then you can do really large bantu knots, or reset on really large rollers or wrap it to loosen the curl. You may just be setting it to hard.
> 
> I can literally just comb the curls out and wrap my hair around my head when I take them out and the curls are gone. My hair is pretty heavy though.


I might have set it too hard, which is a first. Usually curls fall FLAT in like 5 mins which is what I expected this time but no dice. My hair is fine and whispy and sets have usually been a waste of time until recently. The new reggi must be doing something right then. Maybe fattening up the strands?  

Are your sets generally coming out to your liking?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19342805]I might have set it too hard, which is a first. Usually curls fall FLAT in like 5 mins which is what I expected this time but no dice. My hair is fine and whispy and sets have usually been a waste of time until recently. The new reggi must be doing something right then. Maybe fattening up the strands?
> 
> Are your sets generally coming out to your liking?



My last curlformer set on Sunday was beautiful. But my ends were HORRIBLE. So I couldn't wear my curls. So I used the splitender and put in bantu knots. I've been doing a S&D all week to try to get rid of these excessive splits I have. I want to do another set tomorrow and maybe put them on satin rollers before I go to bed.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2013)

My ends are really bad. I will suck it up and trim 1/2 in tmrw. So I will no longer be SL or as close to it as I was but health over length. But I'm hoping with inversion and MN I will be back there in no time.

Had an excellent wash day tho and put my hair in plaits to trim and wigging it for the week.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 8, 2013)

faithVA Babygrowth I have been having bad splits too. I think its inevitable with fine hair. The last two times I used my split ender, it didn't take off too much length but MAN it was a LOT of splits. I see I have to use more protein now and when I take my braids out. My ends looked really good before I started braiding. I have to just keep monitoring them as I go along. 






 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> faithVA Babygrowth I have been having bad splits too. I think its inevitable with fine hair. The last two times I used my split ender, it didn't take off too much length but MAN it was a LOT of splits. I see I have to use more protein now and when I take my braids out. My ends looked really good before I started braiding. I have to just keep monitoring them as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like a lot but your ends should feel good now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> faithVA Babygrowth I have been having bad splits too. I think its inevitable with fine hair. The last two times I used my split ender, it didn't take off too much length but MAN it was a LOT of splits. I see I have to use more protein now and when I take my braids out. My ends looked really good before I started braiding. I have to just keep monitoring them as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a curlformer set and trimmed my ends when I finished. i took off 1/4 to 1/2" in most parts. I had to take off an inch in some spots in the back. Hopefully I got most of the damage. 

I will be finger detangling and doing more S&Ds in 2014. I really need to improve my retention. I think I only retained 2" this year and at this length that just isn't enough.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 9, 2013)

Gonna flat iron my hair today. And trim my ends a bit. I really need to trim. Hair has been tangling on itself.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Gonna flat iron my hair today. And trim my ends a bit. I really need to trim. Hair has been tangling on itself.



This is what my hair was doing some weeks back and I had to trim.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2013)

I just realized that my ends now are the last of my no-lye relaxed hair. Idk if that makes a difference but that texture was also curlier and drier then my lye relaxed hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2013)

This weave has been in for 3 weeks.  I have 5 weeks left. Can't wait to feel my scalp again.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 11, 2013)

I am going to try avocado oil for the first time


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I am going to try avocado oil for the first time



Ooooh let us know how that works out.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm trying to nail down my moisturizing and sealing routine. So I will be going through my stash one by one an dtrying different combinations.

I cowashed last night and did LOC with CC Naturals leave-in, hazelnut oil and Bask Tapioca Palm Cream. I sealed my ends with castor oil and twisted with TW Lock It Up.

I'm not sure I like the CC Naturals but I will try it one more time. I like the hazelnut oil. And I also like the Bask Tapioca.  I am sealing my ends with castor oil to see how that works. I like the TW Lock it up but I have found better products that have the hold but also provide some moisture. 

I plan to cowash and do a lot of experiments through February to see if I can get a handle on moisturizing. I think that will be key to even getting close to SL next year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm trying to nail down my moisturizing and sealing routine. So I will be going through my stash one by one an dtrying different combinations.
> 
> I cowashed last night and did LOC with CC Naturals leave-in, hazelnut oil and Bask Tapioca Palm Cream. I sealed my ends with castor oil and twisted with TW Lock It Up.
> 
> ...



That bask tapioca is wonderful. I love it...hopefully you will find the right combo girly. Im about to use QB amla heavy cream with entwine jelle styler on one half of my head and then entwine butter creme hydrator and the jelle styler on the other half and see what happens. I need to find a good leave in replacement for my HH SCM and PLBM until I decide I want to order again. So its safe to say I knew my sew in wasn't staying in lol.i have to be able to get to my hair and scalp. Maybe I will try wiggin it again.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

^^My girl tashboog gave me a sample. Its my first time trying it. I thought it would be too heavy but as I put it on my hair I could feel my hair soften. That's a good sign. I will keep tabs of products I want to try again. I may try more from this line and add it to my wish list.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 11, 2013)

The avocado oil is a heavy oil. It doesn't have a scent. Maybe just a slight sent, but I had to smell it a few times to smell it. I think this oil will be perfect for the harsh winters. It also spreads really well. I did not use a lot of the oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know why they are upside down but here are my starting pics. I have trimmed since then but I'm in plaits and wigging it so no length checks until March if I can help it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay so did my twists earlier and here's my starting pic for this challenge. The first pic was taken November 12th and the 2nd one was today. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

Last year I could not wash my hair in plaits because they would just unravel andvthey would be so thin and puny.  Today I washed in plaits and my hair has got thicker and longer and they didn't unravel.  This year is going to be a good year.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 11, 2013)

I took some pics but showing up sideways when I try to post front my phone so gonna try my computer


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2013)

I moisturized and sealed yesterday but it was a fail. I tried to combine a gel with a butter. It was a good idea but the implementation was poor. So I will be cowashing tonight to start all over. Will figure out my product combos tonight.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a mixture of avocado oil, honey, and hello hydration Cornish in my hair. I heated these items up and have my hair in a plastic cap. Much needed treatment.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I moisturized and sealed yesterday but it was a fail. I tried to combine a gel with a butter. It was a good idea but the implementation was poor. So I will be cowashing tonight to start all over. Will figure out my product combos tonight.



I didn't know you could mix gel and butter


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 236873









Sorry the pics are all over the place. Posting from my phone and can't get them the right way


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

[USER=253834 said:
			
		

> lovely_locks[/USER];19366827]I didn't know you could mix gel and butter



BraunSugar was sharing how she mixes gel and crisco. Since I had a butter blend I figured I would us it in its place. I was too impatient to blend it properly, so it didn't turn out well. I also used too much butter for my hair. I need just a small amount. Next time I may just add oil, it would be easier.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking in .. Been neglecting my hair lately  but between school and work my life has been a mess lol. But currently have a sew-in , have no idea when I will finally decide to take it down , planning on getting back on my regimen now that school's over for now


----------



## londonfog (Dec 13, 2013)

Starting pics attached!

I took my crochets out yesterday & did my relaxer. I don't know if I missed washing & conditioning my own hair or having my crochets more. Any hoo I still don't think I've hit SL.  I flat ironed & had some growth but not mind blowing. My edges have made a remarkable recovery though. They aren't as thick as I want but I'm not embarrassed to hide the sides anymore & I'm positive they'll continue to grow. My hair has made a complete recovery over my year journey & I can put a ponytail!! It was only 4 inches long but I didn't have to struggle to get it in the scrunchy. I even played around with my homemade stocking bun & it was nice!! Ending pics attached. I'm rocking a phony pony for a couple months to give my hair a break from the braiding then right back to my crochets! In the mean time I got a bathroom cabinet fulla conditioner calling my name! Sorry the attachments are crazy! Don't know how to fix that.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 13, 2013)

My phone was being funny! Here's the rest of the pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

So day b4 yesterday I took my sew in out and cowashed. I put my twists back in and used QB amla heavy cream a s a LI and twisted with entwine jelle styler on one half of my head and used entwine hydrator creme as a LI and jelle styler on the other half. I let my hair set for 2 days but I noticed when I put them in my hair felt sticky with both QB and Entwine LIs. I was hoping the sticking feeling would go away but it didn't at all!  :-/  maybe I used them wrong but I thought both products were meant to be LIs. The jelle styler didn't feel sticky.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

I finally put my curlformers in. I used 33 of the 40. I sprayed a little Infusium 23 LI and then applied DE stretching cream and DE gel to each section b4 applying the curlformers. I alternated with the pink and orange. Here's what my head looks like b4 and after applying. I will update the reveal tomorrow when I take them out...not looking forward to sleeping on these!









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Ummm yeah didn't get much sleep last night. I have never slept this uncomfortably with a hair style in my life. I WILL NEVER SLEEP in these darn things again...EVER!!!

Anyway I just took them down but haven't seperated and styled them yet. Im going to see if they drop some b4 I do that. Also the DE left my hair silky and not a lot of hold like I thought. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel. And my ends on some of them didn't do too well. Its like instead of them going through smooth they were still trying to curl up in my normal curling pattern while inside the curlformer. Anyway this was a lot better than my traditional rollerset failure lol. Sorry for the blurry pics my son took. 









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

LMAO at the never sleeping in curlformers    again. They aren't really comfy to sleep in. From watching naptural85 I thought the real ones would b easier to sleep in than the generic ones but guess not. Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the final style


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> LMAO at the never sleeping in curlformers    again. They aren't really comfy to sleep in. From watching naptural85 I thought the real ones would b easier to sleep in than the generic ones but guess not. Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the final style



Thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's my finished hair. I'm kind of on the fence about it bc I thought it would be bigger...looks a little flat to me. Anyway here ya go!









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 14, 2013)

^^that is so cute!!! You just need to fluff the roots and separate it a bit more if you want it bigger

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^that is so cute!!! You just need to fluff the roots and separate it a bit more if you want it bigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

Shampooed with Barefruit Hair and now DCing with SM Restorative Conditioner. My hair didn't like the Barefruit. I had to save it by putting Deva Curl One on each section before rinsing. Glad I learned that trick. I need to remember to try a new shampoo on one section before using it all over.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Soooo my set did not last but a day. I cowashed my hair and back in twists for a twistout. I knew it wasn't going to last though bc I didnt have a product with hold. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2013)

Sitting with this henna gloss in my head debating if I should let it sit overnight or wash it out now... probably overnight. It feels good on my scalp tho.

ETA: no more washing in braids. I love the ease of getting to my scalp but if I don't detangle mid week I will have lots of ssk's and tangles. I almost had a setback but I learned to take my time. It didn't help that my shampoo contributed to the tangly mess but I'm good now and either will wash/cowash and detangle 2x a week or just 1x weekly and m/s more often.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 17, 2013)

Aggravated with my hair today. Wish I was SL already so I can just put my hair up in a bun.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 17, 2013)

Might have found a solution to my subpart frizzy frizz frizz twist outs. Setting lotion. Omg, how simple is that?! I tried every butter, gel, wax, spit n glue on the planet and it comes down to something so obvious.

Did it on straight hair. Will try it on my reverted washed afro this weekend. That will be the real rest. Downside is, I will have to shampoo for cone removal more often.

SN--- relaxer will never tempt me again. flat ironed almost bone straight last Friday. Fly away. Never held an overnight roller set. I tried twisting out. Braiding out. After an hour it just stood out in all directions like straight afro. Lol.back to twisting out and wng.  waiting for bun length

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2013)

^^I have to remember the setting lotion. Maybe you can try it with a setting lotion that doesn't have cones.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^I have to remember the setting lotion. Maybe you can try it with a setting lotion that doesn't have cones.



Thanks faithVA. I will try and find some cheap samples cuz I'd like to keep cones and weekly shampooing out the reggi since my hairs moisture balance has never been better. Would hate to ruin it. Unfortunately, It's probably the cones keeping the frizz at bay 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## londonfog (Dec 17, 2013)

My ends felt extra dry despite my M/Sing  every night. I normally use Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter moisturizer & seal with my oil mix but not staying moisturized. So tonight I moisturized with S Curl & sealed with my Shea butter mix that I made & put my hair up for the night in two buns to the sides. I think I'll be doing a moisturizing DC tomorrow. Can't be letting my ends fall off when this is the furthest that I've gotten my hair to grow in 4 years!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 17, 2013)

londonfog said:


> My ends felt extra dry despite my M/Sing  every night. I normally use Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter moisturizer & seal with my oil mix but not staying moisturized. So tonight I moisturized with S Curl & sealed with my Shea butter mix that I made & put my hair up for the night in two buns to the sides. I think I'll be doing a moisturizing DC tomorrow. Can't be letting my ends fall off when this is the furthest that I've gotten my hair to grow in 4 years!!!



I hear you! My hair drinks up moisture like no tomorrow!  Heavy oils are my friend.


----------



## cubanspice (Dec 19, 2013)

My first ever successful twist out! Like ever in my whole 3 year journey. I'm actually an inch away from APL but my ends are in dire need of attention so I know that will set me back. Sigh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

cubanspice said:


> My first ever successful twist out! Like ever in my whole 3 year journey. I'm actually and inch away from APL but my ends are in dire need of attention so I know that will set me back. Sigh.



Looks gr8! You have some major shrinkage girl...APL    even if you have to trim, don't get discouraged. You will get there again.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I first washed with NJoy mud cowash. So I ended up dcing my hair tonight with a mixture of HQ slip and SM anti breakage mask. I cowshed with SDDH. Then I applied Elasta QP thermal protection and PM super skinny to my hair. I'm sitting here with curlformers in to stretch my hair so I can str8en in the morning.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I took my hair down. It only took 2.5 hours to fully dry...my hair is so soft and I didn't add anything else to my hair but the thermal protection and serum during the cf process. I'm debating on if I'm going to str8en or not. I'm liking these cf more and more. This time I used 39. (One of them had a rip in it) I tried to get good pics but this is what I came up with.      Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 20, 2013)

Very cute HairPleezeGrow. Happy u liking the curlformers. Like ur color too


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Very cute HairPleezeGrow. Happy u liking the curlformers. Like ur color too



Thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's my end result... I ended up flat ironing and making a bun...ignore the smile less face I hate taking pics lol 

View attachment 238115 View attachment 238117  Sent from my iPad using LHCF

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2013)

Tomorrow is wash day. I'll do a tea rinse as well as color these gray hairs.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 21, 2013)

I just wanna be SL SOOO BAD. June can't come fast enough.  Knowing my shrinkage it won't even look like it grew.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 21, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I just wanna be SL SOOO BAD. June can't come fast enough.  Knowing my shrinkage it won't even look like it grew.



You will get there...your hair is lovely btw

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 21, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You will get there...your hair is lovely btw
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My hair is the same! I won't be Bunning until I reach MBL which feels like it won't ever happen.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 21, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> My hair is the same! I won't be Bunning until I reach MBL which feels like it won't ever happen.



It will happen...it does take time and that's something I've learned to embrace!

I'm going to need y'all up in here to keep your hopes and spirits up okay lol! Y'all best start believing that YOU CAN AND WILL DO THIS!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Dec 22, 2013)

Today was wash day. So I poo'd w/ CON ultra moisturizing poo & did a lil conditioned with a condish that went straight in the garbage after I was finished. The name of it was olive oil somebody or another by Regis. Now I remember why it sitting in the back of the cabinet. It didn't work the first couple of times I tried it a year ago. I'll be working out tomorrow so I'll probably do a sulfate free poo on Tuesday night so I can be fresh for xmas!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 23, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It will happen...it does take time and that's something I've learned to embrace!  I'm going to need y'all up in here to keep your hopes and spirits up okay lol! Y'all best start believing that YOU CAN AND WILL DO THIS!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yes ma'am!! We can do this!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 23, 2013)

Im REALLY loving these yarn braids!!  I redid the last two rows at my nape last night and it was pretty quick. I wanna take 'em out just ti do something with my hair (henna, DC with my new products, etc) but I  'em so much!  

The best part is wearing a huge, neat bun toward the front   Maybe I can use yarn to stuff my buns when I finally have to take them down.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



View attachment 238699



View attachment 238701



View attachment 238703



View attachment 238705


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 24, 2013)

This guy who hadnt seen me in a few weeks said yesterday, "did u get your hair trimmed? It looks shorter." I whipped around and screamed "no!! What do u mean?! It should be almost half an inch longer! I didn't trim it! It looks shorter?! Really?" The perplexed look on his face indicated that he hadn't necessarily dealt with a woman on this forum.

Happy holidays everyone. Thats my funny story for 2day


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay! Glass half full! Even though my hair is short its is healthy!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2013)

Its official.

Using setting lotion from now on to set my flat twists for twist out styles. Low-no frizz. No retwisting every night. No fighting parts. 

It worked great on my just washed, fully shrunk 'fro. I will keep my eye out on more natural alternatives tho. However, this doesnt seem to cause breakage with being diluted as it did when I used it straight (as the directions say).

Using Mizani, diluted 1 (Lotion) to 4 (distilled water). I then twist and coat the twists with a butter. Soft and very defined (but not overly defined) twist out.

I have type 4c, very fine/whispy, highly porous, low density strands.

Took only a year to figure out the lotion solution . I'm happy


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2013)

Your baby and her hair are adorable HairPleezeGrow!!!




HairPleezeGrow said:


> I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Your baby and her hair are adorable HairPleezeGrow!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey ladies, been a while! Had my hair CUT! I'll post pics in the am. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Happy New Year


----------



## Kim0105 (Dec 28, 2013)

What length are you now? TWA

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? Nothing special, just doing everything to keep dryness at bay.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Multi vitamin and Country life maxi hair, skin&nails

Any other info you want us to know just post it: using liquid gold sulphur oil on scalp daily.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 29, 2013)

Today was dusting day! Not so scared now to dust without going scissor crazy & it barely made a difference in length. The mid section in the back of my head was almost bald when I started LHCF & now it's only about a half an inch shorter than the rest (that I'd been trimming gradually) which is almost SL. This part is the thickest part of my hair now  Right now I'm at a point where I'm just glad my hair is healthy & I see length coming right along with it.  I want to go back to my crochets but I think that I'll hold off until that Chicago wind (and chill) calms down some. Ain't nobody got time for frigid & rigid ends!! Might do me a sew in though. Gotta look at some styles though & study it so that I can get her did! So glad I can do these styles myself!


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 30, 2013)

here's my pic. sorry for the sideways. its faced top side up on my computer.  The stylist cut several inches, but whatever. It's all blunt ends now. We'll see in a couple months. dropping out of the APL 14 challenge and chucking up 2013 as a loss.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> here's my pic. sorry for the sideways. its faced top side up on my computer.  The stylist cut several inches, but whatever. It's all blunt ends now. We'll see in a couple months. dropping out of the APL 14 challenge and chucking up 2013 as a loss.



Looks great! I think they did a good job on the cut. Don't worry you will be back with us in the APL 14 challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> View attachment 239787
> here's my pic. sorry for the sideways. its faced top side up on my computer.  The stylist cut several inches, but whatever. It's all blunt ends now. We'll see in a couple months. dropping out of the APL 14 challenge and chucking up 2013 as a loss.



 I think a fresh start will be beneficial in the end. My ends have been terrible this year. I am dropping out of 2014 as well and will be hanging out in here with you. I'm also chucking up 2013 as a a loss (of inches)  but not knowledge. 

Let's leave it all behind us and start over with a fresh attitude and renewed optimism


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

I took my starting length picture last night and will try to post it tonight. I am wearing a twist out today so will try to get a pic of that as well.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 30, 2013)

Good hair day. I know its hard to see.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 31, 2013)

What length are you now? twa

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? ntural

What retention methods do you plan on using? wigs until the summer

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? prenatals maybe biotin after pregnancy, castor oil

pics when I learn to post them again


----------



## wetwavy (Dec 31, 2013)

What length are you now? About to have a twa

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? Wig and moisture.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Yes I'm taking random supplements for umm something else. And I'm going to using the paltas everyone's talking about plus JBCO.

Any other info you want us to know just post it

Post a starting pic... I will have one as soon as I get this hair cut.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year ladies!!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks faithVA and HairPleezeGrow for your kind words I'm getting used to the cut.  It is true about gaining knowledge.  I have learned a lot and look forward to SL 2014


----------



## BonBon (Jan 1, 2014)

I've had the opposite experience erplexed

 I'm guessing I retained most of my length in 2013. Well I just found an old progress pic and found I grew and retained the half inch per month.

 Knowledge wise its gone downhill though. My hair is dry and I don't know how to fix it. It suddenly stopped liking my favourite moisturiser months agoerplexed. Possibly a cone overload and I am giving them up. Be lying if I said I knew what to do though to fix it. 

 Ganna focus on figuring out what my hair likes this year and try not to think on length so much. It will come.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I've had the opposite experience erplexed  I'm guessing I retained most of my length in 2013. Well I just found an old progress pic and found I grew and retained the half inch per month.  Knowledge wise its gone downhill though. My hair is dry and I don't know how to fix it. It suddenly stopped liking my favourite moisturiser months agoerplexed. Possibly a cone overload and I am giving them up. Be lying if I said I knew what to do though to fix it.  Ganna focus on figuring out what my hair likes this year and try not to think on length so much. It will come.



Sorry to hear...definitely clarify to remove the cones. I've heard people raving about kimmytubes  leave in. Maybe try that. The recipe is floating around here somewhere. Maybe that will help you combat the dryness.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

I did me and my two older girls hair yesterday. Actually by the time I got finished with there's during the day, I ended up doing mine last night. Anyway I used 1 1/2 packs and me and my second oldest and two packs on my oldest. This time I used ecostyler for hold after applying LI and a butter. My girls hair came out really nice with gr8 hold. Some crunch but not too worried bc maybe the style will last longer. They did however get white flakes in their hair that I don't like. I got hold as we'll but no crunch or white flakes and I used a lot of gel on my hair. I don't get it but ah we'll. I did use a soft brush to smooth the hair b4 I put it through the curlformers and that helped a lot. The hair wasn't trying to curl onto itself in the curlformers and our ends came out wonderful. I didn't separate the hair yet and probably won't. Anyway pics or it never happened right....oh and we all slept in these things!!! I said last time I wouldn't but I needed my hair to set and dry and no time for dryer or too lazy lol either way it did set gr8 but next time I don't care I'm sitting under the dryer. We had morning faces y'all lol...

View attachment 240223



View attachment 240225



View attachment 240227



View attachment 240229



View attachment 240231



View attachment 240235



View attachment 240237



View attachment 240249



View attachment 240247



View attachment 240243



View attachment 240245



View attachment 240241




View attachment 240233

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sorry to hear...definitely clarify to remove the cones. I've heard people raving about kimmytubes  leave in. Maybe try that. The recipe is floating around here somewhere. Maybe that will help you combat the dryness.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's my starting pic for this month. The first pic was taken dec 21st and the 2nd one today.



View attachment 240307



View attachment 240309

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my starting pic for this month. The first pic was taken dec 21st and the 2nd one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are already SL, so um, hmm


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You are already SL, so um, hmm



Sigh...yes my friend I know I am from the nape but the rest needs to catch up especially my crown grrrr!!! YOU WILL NOT GET RID OF ME SO EASILY LOLOLOLOL!!!!!  Guess it would help if I posted pics of the parts that I'm trying to get to SL that way I don't get kicked out of a thread I'm hosting *yikes* lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sigh...yes my friend I know I am from the nape but the rest needs to catch up especially my crown grrrr!!! YOU WILL NOT GET RID OF ME SO EASILY LOLOLOLOL!!!!!  Guess it would help if I posted pics of the parts that I'm trying to get to SL that way I don't get kicked out of a thread I'm hosting *yikes* lol



Yeah, it would be pretty hard to kick you out of your own challenge


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 1, 2014)

Coming in here to post my official starting photos.  In corn rows under a wig until I can't stand it anymore...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd like to join  

What length are you now? I'm about EL. 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural. 

What retention methods do you plan on using? Low manipulation, protective styles 

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? I never stick with vitamins. :-/ but I'm oiling my scalp a couple times a week. 

Any other info you want us to know just post it:
-SL unstretched is my ultimate hair goal. If I can get there I'll be thee happiest camper. 
-Also I gave myself a trim on 12/29. 
-My hair isn't even around.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> I'd like to join   What length are you now? I'm about EL.  Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural.  What retention methods do you plan on using? Low manipulation, protective styles  Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? I never stick with vitamins. :-/ but I'm oiling my scalp a couple times a week.  Any other info you want us to know just post it: -SL unstretched is my ultimate hair goal. If I can get there I'll be thee happiest camper. -Also I gave myself a trim on 12/29. -My hair isn't even around.



Your twists look so nice and chunky....your hair looks sort of like mine except you have way more fullness lol...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your twists look so nice and chunky....your hair looks sort of like mine except you have way more fullness lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Awww thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Welp my curlformer set did not last throughout the night! Lol I even pineappled...When I removed the scarf my hair was stuck in that position. I shook it out and tried to get it to lay down but a no go. I just bantu knotted my hair up into a whimpy bun!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 2, 2014)

I went to sallys the other day and bought the Hawaiian silky. I love this stuff so much! My hair stick up as much, and its so soft. Here are some pictures. Im also doing a length check.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 2, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I went to sallys the other day and bought the Hawaiian silky. I love this stuff so much! My hair stick up as much, and its so soft. Here are some pictures. Im also doing a length check.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 3, 2014)

I think my longest layers will be SL (stretched) by March (about 2-4 inches from my nape going up the back of my head). I am pretty sure I am going to have to be APL in the longest layers to be SL like on the sides by my ears. My hair grows so layered its ridiculous.


----------



## iVR (Jan 5, 2014)

Stating pic for 2014.  Will be doing a avocado and coconut milk mask in a couple of days to see if the coconut milk and avocado make my hair softer than the coconut milk alone.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 6, 2014)

did a henna treat on Saturday followed with ssi avocado as a deep condish.  Hair feels good.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 7, 2014)

Sooooooooooooo glad my hair is finally soft again. 

 Decided to try the aloe/glycerin/JBCO/water mix in a spray bottle last week. My hair is happy and has little uniform waves lol.

 Plus I'm glad I've found something cost effective. Kinda sick of paying high for a small bottle of natural product. Sometimes they don't even work for my hair so feels like a waste.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 8, 2014)

This is going to sound cray, but I swear my nape just flew out my head again. Maybe another inch to CBL.Just did a major cut to NL/SL a month ago. Smh The tip top crown is slow as molases and has about 2 inches to EL. Ugh. 

Btw, got and used the split ender 2 days ago. I straightened my 4c natural using curlformers. Works great.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Did a twistout last night using entwine products and this morning my hair was not dry lol. I had to try and salvage using the blow dryer...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

I have my hair in flat twist. I am moisturizing and sealing nightly and wearing my wig during the day. Today I am having a better wig experience. I hope it lasts  By 3 pm I am ready to snatch it off my head. I am going to the bss tomorrow though and try on some other wigs. I need 2 back ups. I guess if I have to I can just get a 2nd amerie, so I can wear one and wash one.

I am also going to pick up some afro puffy hair and install some flat twist extensions to give myself a break from the wigs and doing my hair.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Add me 

What length are you now?

Neck length at the nape, mid forehead length 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? 

 Crown and glory method, ghe, 2-3x a week deep conditioning, daily rinsing/cowashing

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?

Chlorella, spirulina, gelatin, hsn, vit E, protein shakes...once i finish all these i will probably bump it down to Hairfinity or priteva, biotin, chlorella, and bamboo tea. 

Im hoping to be eyeball length/shoulder length in the nape by april 1.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Wenbev (Jan 11, 2014)

trying out inversion - into day four now.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 11, 2014)

washed my hair with vo5 kiwi clarifying conditioner mixed with creamy aloe clarifying shampoo. Followef up by dcing with ntm dc and shea moisture intensive repair for 30 min. Rinsed with cold water and applied aloe/water/oil/vo5 spray and shea moisture intensive repair conditionrr as a leave in. My hair is so soft and defined. Getting it braided in a beehive today.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 11, 2014)

So excited. My nape is like 1 inch away from CL length. I am thinking I will probably be partial SL stretched by June for sure.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 11, 2014)

Joining this challenge! Hopefully I'll make it this year. Experiencing some breakage in my nape again so I stopped stretching my relaxers longer than 12 weeks. I got a cut about a week before thanksgiving. My nape and crown is about neck length and the front is about chin length. I'm going to try to stick to a multivitamin but that's about all I can commit to. I need to increase my water intake so I'll be doing that as well as deep conditioning twice a week. I'll probably limit my heat use to maybe once a month. Will post pics later


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2014)

Cowashed yesterday with v05 kiwi then 5 min condish with ao rose mosqueta. 

Today, trying a cornrow out and rolling the ends with satin sponge rollers. First try in a year. They always turned out terrible on my low density. This time I'm trying with mizani setting lotion and a silk coffee butter. Pressed for time so I hit it with my new ceramic ionic blow dryer. If necessary for fullness will hit it with a cold diffuser. I found non heat diffusing to work just as well.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 12, 2014)

I decided to flat iron so I could get a beginning of the year length. I swear the back of my head grows slower the molasses. The front grows just fine. :-( I hope to keep to it straight for two weeks then go into some marley twists. 

I also did another (probably unnecessary) mini trim. 

I'll probably straighten again in May/June.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 12, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> I decided to flat iron so I could get a beginning of the year length. I swear the back of my head grows slower the molasses. The front grows just fine. :-( I hope to keep to it straight for two weeks then go into some marley twists.
> 
> I also did another (probably unnecessary) mini trim.
> 
> I'll probably straighten again in May/June.



Your flat ironed job looks gr8!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your flat ironed job looks gr8!



Thank you.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm joining this challenge.  I just (2 days ago) cut my hair due to breakage in my crown area.   My goal is to have healthy and thick shoulder length hair by the end of 2014.  

What length are you now? - The front of my hair is at about the bottom of my ear and the back is cut short in a tapered cut.  

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? - Relaxed, last relaxer 1/10/14 with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp same day as hair cut.  

What retention methods do you plan on using? - Still tweaking my regimen but will be dcing 1-2x per week and air drying more often.  Because my hair is short I am using direct heat almost everyday, I will decrease usage as my hair grows.  

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? - Daily multi vitamin, Shakeology and thinking of adding a hair, skin & nails supplement.  

Here is a pic I took yesterday post company party so it's sweated out:  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 12, 2014)

I will doing a hot oil treatment to my hair tonight. My hair and scalp have been so dry.  I think ill try a chunky twist out tonight.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 12, 2014)

wash day today.  prepoo'd with grapeseed oil and trader joes nourish condish, cowashed with ssi blueberry co wash and dcing now with ssi avocado deep condish. today is day 6 of my inversion with bee mine sulfur serum.  I will try to keep up the inversion for at least 3 months on days 7-13 before deciding if it is working for me.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 13, 2014)

Actual New Year Length Check ***Pic Heavy***
1/13/14, Nearing 1 Year 1 Month Post Relaxer. Nearing 7 months post BC.

Overall: 





Bangs: Eye length




Sides: Around Chin length








Nape: Nearing SL




Middle of head: Nearing NL





This is my hair just out the shower with a tiny bit of conditioner as my leave in, pre-plop.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 13, 2014)

I did my first 3 strand twists on Saturday for a twist out for work today. I must admit I'm extremely happy with the results! I'm definitely going to try this on my girls so their twist outs will last. It really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Still waiting on someone to braid my hair so I can wig it. I may end up just doing it myself this weekend but I'm being lazy.



View attachment 242199



View attachment 242201



View attachment 242203

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 13, 2014)

Miss HPG the definition is gorg! Loves it!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19517967]Actual New Year Length Check ***Pic Heavy***
> 1/13/14, Nearing 1 Year 1 Month Post Relaxer. Nearing 7 months post BC.
> 
> Overall:
> ...



Ok, I'm just curious. Why did you hide your face in the first one but not in the second one?  Or were you playing peek a boo?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Ok, I'm just curious. Why did you hide your face in the first one but not in the second one?  Or were you playing peek a boo?



Hahaha girl you crazy...maybe the first pic wasn't a good one. I do that often lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Miss HPG the definition is gorg! Loves it!



Thank you.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did my first 3 strand twists on Saturday for a twist out for work today. I must admit I'm extremely happy with the results! I'm definitely going to try this on my girls so their twist outs will last. It really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Still waiting on someone to braid my hair so I can wig it. I may end up just doing it myself this weekend but I'm being lazy.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow
This style is so cute. Im soo glad you're happy with the results. Nice work!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hahaha girl you crazy...maybe the first pic wasn't a good one. I do that often lol



Yeah that is why I just show my eyebrows up. I look all kinds of crazy in pictures. I need to find some software to smudge out the face.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hahaha girl you crazy...maybe the first pic wasn't a good one. I do that often lol



Hahahah faithVA, the 1st pic wasnt a good one hahahaha.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> This style is so cute. Im soo glad you're happy with the results. Nice work!!
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Ok, I'm just curious. Why did you hide your face in the first one but not in the second one?  Or were you playing peek a boo?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Nubian Twists with extensions. So very tempting.

Wonder how that would fly at work... hmmm...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Hahaha girl you crazy...maybe the first pic wasn't a good one. I do that often lol



But this also makes no sense. How would she know the picture is bad before it is taken? She didn't Photoshop her hand over her eyes after.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BonBon (Jan 16, 2014)

Suspecting I've been having thinning problems recently. Getting bigger balls than usual of shed hair.

 I have a tender scalp. Just cleansed my scalp and applied aloe vera. Cant see any signs of folliculitis, but just to be on the safe side. Don't want to lose my hair again 

 I'm thinking it may be due to the past 6 months. I've been wearing my wig all day where I used to have it off most of the time when I was home.    Maybe my scalp needs to breathe moreerplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> But this also makes no sense. How would she know the picture is bad before it is taken? She didn't Photoshop her hand over her eyes after.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I see what you are saying...Maybe she knew she wasn't making a good face for the pic. Or maybe after she took that one she just didnt care how she looked lol!

ETA- yall ain't cutting no slack lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19530793]Nubian Twists with extensions. So very tempting.
> 
> Wonder how that would fly at work... hmmm...



Do you ever wear twist at work at all?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> But this also makes no sense. How would she know the picture is bad before it is taken? She didn't Photoshop her hand over her eyes after.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



 I didn't even catch that. You are right  I knew she was playing Peek A Boo with us


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];19531743]Suspecting I've been having thinning problems recently. Getting bigger balls than usual of shed hair.
> 
> I have a tender scalp. Just cleansed my scalp and applied aloe vera. Cant see any signs of folliculitis, but just to be on the safe side. Don't want to lose my hair again
> 
> I'm thinking it may be due to the past 6 months. I've been wearing my wig all day where I used to have it off most of the time when I was home.    Maybe my scalp needs to breathe moreerplexed



I think you may be right. You do need to let it breathe and also take some weeks off from the wig. I wore my wig last week and towards the end of the week the right side of my scalp started to burn. That is always my indicator that something isn't right. So I'm in extensions this week. 

What did you do for the folliculitis before?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I see what you are saying...Maybe she knew she wasn't making a good face for the pic. Or maybe after she took that one she just didnt care how she looked lol!
> 
> ETA- yall ain't cutting no slack lol



We were just curious that's all. It was actually quite cute  I think we should copy it and make it a new thing 

Is there any inexpensive software or free software like photoshop to blank out the face?


----------



## BonBon (Jan 16, 2014)

Last time I lost my hair the doctor said he couldn't see anything wrong with my scalp. I have no idea what happened to this day. I had a LOT of scalp pain that time though before it came out.erplexed

 Was just reading online that scalp tenderness can be folliculitis which is encouraged by covering the hair, sweat, or it being wet (I moisturise then cover with wig cap and wig). My scalp doesn't feel as tender since the Aloe so hopefully this will work! Not wearing a wig today and have a fan pointed at my scalp


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 16, 2014)

hnntrr you know we are teasing you. We just get silly. Faith cracked me up and then HPG and her non explanation explanation had rolling. Then peekaboo? 

You are a very pretty young lady. Your hair is coming along nicely. 

I figured she was going to hide her face and then decided to go ahead and show it anyway.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 16, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> We were just curious that's all. It was actually quite cute  I think we should copy it and make it a new thing
> 
> Is there any inexpensive software or free software like photoshop to blank out the face?



Blank faces are scary.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## iVR (Jan 16, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Last time I lost my hair the doctor said he couldn't see anything wrong with my scalp. I have no idea what happened to this day. I had a LOT of scalp pain that time though before it came out.erplexed  Was just reading online that scalp tenderness can be folliculitis which is encouraged by covering the hair, sweat, or it being wet (I moisturise then cover with wig cap and wig). My scalp doesn't feel as tender since the Aloe so hopefully this will work! Not wearing a wig today and have a fan pointed at my scalp



A ginger root tea rinse made from fresh ginger will help with the tenderness.  I'm tender headed and always have been.  Doing that rinse 1-2 times a week helped me a lot.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Last time I lost my hair the doctor said he couldn't see anything wrong with my scalp. I have no idea what happened to this day. I had a LOT of scalp pain that time though before it came out.erplexed
> 
> Was just reading online that scalp tenderness can be folliculitis which is encouraged by covering the hair, sweat, or it being wet (I moisturise then cover with wig cap and wig). My scalp doesn't feel as tender since the Aloe so hopefully this will work! Not wearing a wig today and have a fan pointed at my scalp



Thanks I will look that up. When I am baggying for long periods and wearing the wig are when I notice it the most. What you have said seems to coincide with my experience.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> hnntrr you know we are teasing you. We just get silly. Faith cracked me up and then HPG and her non explanation explanation had rolling. Then peekaboo?
> 
> You are a very pretty young lady. Your hair is coming along nicely.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was just joking and being silly. It wasn't a serious question.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Blank faces are scary.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



They really are but I would take pictures more often if I could smudge out the face. One eye be closed, sleep all in my eyes. Big ole pillow mark on my face  I have to take 20 pictures to get one presentable one, just to show some hair


----------



## BonBon (Jan 16, 2014)

iVR Thank you, I have some ginger in the cupboard lol

faithVA Yup! Last time I lost it was around the time I started DCing overnight in a plastic cap. My hair went mushy and then the scalp pain. Some people do well with baggying, but I've heard of set backs also


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Sumra said:


> iVR Thank you, I have some ginger in the cupboard lol
> 
> faithVA Yup! Last time I lost it was around the time I started DCing overnight in a plastic cap. My hair went mushy and then the scalp pain. Some people do well with baggying, but I've heard of set backs also



I don't baggy long. And fortunately my scalp screams quickly so I know to uncover it. My hair seems to need 1 thing and my scalp another. I need to take them to marriage counseling.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I was just joking and being silly. It wasn't a serious question.



I know. I was laughing. I have yet to post any picture. Maybe I will use a face mask. I am soooo particular about my pictures. Maybe we can photoshop famous people faces on our face. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you ever wear twist at work at all?



No. Though I wore micros when I started here 5 yrs ago. Hell, I been wearing a natural shrunk afro and twist outs the past year and half so I guess kinky Nubian twists should be cool.

It's not that it will affect my job, it's the 6000 questions and ooohs and aaaaahs from these beckys. It literally goes on for weeks every time I change my hair

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 16, 2014)

I set my relaxer appointment for January 21. That will be 7 weeks. I was trying to stretch 10 or 12, but I have two huge events January 22 and I don't want to damage it trying to style it. My new growth is out of order. I think the Mizani mild may be quite mild for my hair, the last time I only held out 6 weeks. Or maybe it's growing quickly? Who knows. I'm on my last day of inversion today as well. This is my second time doing it, and I didn't measure my growth this time either. But I figure it can't be hurting me! so I'll keep it in my reggie at least till I get full SL.
Speaking of which, my hair currently stops at the nape. When I got a relaxer last time it was like an inch or two from full SL lolol. So it seems to have grown INWARD about 3 inches... let's all pray it's new growth shrinkage!!!! Post before and after pics in a week!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> We were just curious that's all. It was actually quite cute  I think we should copy it and make it a new thing
> 
> Is there any inexpensive software or free software like photoshop to blank out the face?



You have me rolling lol. I dk...I just use my phone or ipad to edit photos. I guess you could download a free app. Lmk when this is going down I'm all in lol


----------



## naija24 (Jan 16, 2014)

Blargh. I'm not SL yet so I'm gonna join. 

*What length are you now?*
Neck length after a trim 

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Transitioning. I'd like to be full SL natural by the end of the year or closing in on APL with both textures.

*What retention methods do you plan on using?*
Braids. No relaxers!! Only trim as needed. 

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*
I take 10kmg of biotin when I remember to. 

*Any other info you want us to know just post it.*
I just want to feel my hair on all sides touching my shoulders. It's been my goal since I joined last January. I want to also be a DIY this year. So if I'm getting a new installation of braids, I want to do it myself. Same for trims. Same for blowouts.

*Post a starting pic...*
Give me a minute.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 16, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> No. Though I wore micros when I started here 5 yrs ago. Hell, I been wearing a natural shrunk afro and twist outs the past year and half so I guess kinky Nubian twists should be cool.
> 
> It's not that it will affect my job, *it's the 6000 questions and ooohs and aaaaahs from these beckys.*It literally goes on for weeks every time I change my hair
> 
> ...


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 16, 2014)

Tomorrow I am going to try three strand twists tomorrow. I think my hair is too short but we shall see.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Tomorrow I am going to try three strand twists tomorrow. I think my hair is too short but we shall see.



I don't think your hair is too short. I saw some YTers with short hair doing it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugh my whole post just deleted...  Anyway I was saying I went ahead and did a perimeter braid and then two French braids down the back. I left some hair out I. The front. Don't y'all laugh at my pics bc I hate taking pictures...this is an old FL unit I bout years ago.    View attachment 242537 View attachment 242539 View attachment 242541  Sent from my iPad using LHCF

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Tomorrow I am going to try three strand twists tomorrow. I think my hair is too short but we shall see.



Your hair isn't too short. You should be able to do it with some practice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ugh my whole post just deleted...  Anyway I was saying I went ahead and did a perimeter braid and then two French braids down the back. I left some hair out I. The front. Don't y'all laugh at my pics bc I hate taking pictures...this is an old FL unit I bout years ago.    View attachment 242537 View attachment 242539 View attachment 242541  Sent from my iPad using LHCF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



What is FL? or did you mean LF? It blends well in the front.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What is FL? or did you mean LF? It blends well in the front.



It means full lace...thanks I've had this wig for probably 4 or 5 years maybe even longer lol b4 glue less ones came out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 17, 2014)

Im glad you guys have faith in me lol! I am horrible at doing hair. Thats why I am I'm forever wearing a wash and go. Okay im going to hop in the shower co wash my hair and start these twists. Wish me luck!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 17, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Im glad you guys have faith in me lol! I am horrible at doing hair. Thats why I am I'm forever wearing a wash and go. Okay im going to hop in the shower co wash my hair and start these twists. Wish me luck!



Good luck


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 18, 2014)

It was a disaster!


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 19, 2014)

Shampooed with KeraCare Hydrating, dc'd with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes, steamed in Joico Moisture Recovery Balm with avocado and coconut oils for 30 minutes, applied leave-ins, wrapped and dried under hooded dryer.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> It was a disaster!



Sometimes things we try don't work out. But even when things don't work out we make some progress. We can learn what doesn't work and how to do things better. Maybe next time you try it will be better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2014)

I put in puffy twist yesterday. This will probably be my go to style for most of 2014. I'm pretty tired of dealing with my hair. When I take out the twist, I will rotate to wigs, flat twist extensions and flat twists. I am going to try to hide my hair until at least April and then re-evaluate where I am.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 19, 2014)

Washed my hair today. But feel like this will be a lazy hair week so gonna twist my hair and leave it like that til I feel like takin it out and if so, ill wear a twist out for a day or two.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally posting my starting pic. I have a long way to go to SL


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm too impatient to take a good picture. Here are my puffy twists. I hope to keep them in until March.


----------



## naija24 (Jan 20, 2014)

So I undid one of my braids because it went really loose and I'm happy to report that I've gained about 1/2 inch in new growth in 4 weeks. Yay! So I have average growth rate. That's nice to know.

The hair at my nape (at least that piece of hair) is an inch from my collar bones so I've regained what I lost from my trim in December! Super happy about that. I can't imagine what my hair will look like in March and how much length I've gained. Maybe I'll finally be SL. Who knows.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Finally posting my starting pic. I have a long way to go to SL



You will get there this year faith...it's very possible!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm too impatient to take a good picture. Here are my puffy twists. I hope to keep them in until March.



I love them...they look so thick and full.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

^^Thank you for both comments.

I am enjoying the puffy twists. In the past I have worn them longer and they were irritating, heavy and hot. This time I stuck with chin length and I like them much better. They were also quicker to install. I may wear puffy twist a lot this year.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 21, 2014)

sike. I rescheduled my relaxer for february 4. used the weather as an excuse to cancel my appointment, and im giving myself another 2 weeks before i relax, so it will be a nine week stretch. i have so much new growth already!!!! i plan to troll the forum for ideas to keep my new growth soft. im shedding, not terrible, but as i usually do at this point when i need a relaxer, so gotta make sure i keep from losing a lot of hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 21, 2014)

Those twists look lovely @faithVA!!! You give me courage....


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm too impatient to take a good picture. Here are my puffy twists. I hope to keep them in until March.



The twists look great! Healthy, thick and full.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Those twists look lovely @faithVA!!! You give me courage....



Thank You DarkJoy. Are you planning on doing an install? You can do it. It just takes patience and practice. This is my best install yet and it was definitely easier. The first time I did an install I had pieces of extension in the hallway as I walked


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

Fashionista said:


> The twists look great! Healthy, thick and full.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank You Fashionista.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 23, 2014)

Nothing new to report, still chugging away since my 12/16 haircut.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 23, 2014)

Feel happy my scalp is much better after applying aloe last week and going wigless more often. Hair is also soft due to the aloe and glycerin mixture spray and a lil coconut oil to seal. Keeping it soft and simple 

 Think I want to try a new oil. Something thicker than jojoba or coconut. Maybe grapeseed, but I'm not sure of that consistency.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 23, 2014)

i am getting my hair cut later today, so i will be about ear length, maybe shorter. so i will be in participating more in this challenge later in the year.  i am so excited! i will post pics either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 23, 2014)

I started taking hair and nail vitamins and flaxseed two days ago. I have a month supply, let's see if they work.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

Not doing much. Spritzing my hair with tea/marshmallow balm mist 2x a day and using 4Naturals scalp treatment 2x daily. I may cowash my twist this weekend to give my scalp and hair so added moisture.


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Jan 23, 2014)

*What length are you now? *I am currently neck length (I think.. barely shoulder length)

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Relaxed

*What retention methods do you plan on using? *Co-washing every week and doing hot oil treatments to help my scalp

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? *None at this time

*Any other info you want us to know just post it  *I hope to hit shoulder length by summer. I'm planning on refraining from using the flat iron and substituting getting my curls by using my flexi-rods every other night, or when needed to get my curls

*Post a starting pic...*


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been using flexi-rods to curl my hair. I am trying to avoid further heat damage I inflicted upon myself. I had to trim my ends last week, and they are looking much healthier. Here are some pictures of my flexi-rods set from last night. I need to come up with a way to style my hair when the curls are this tight...


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Jan 23, 2014)

More.. 

Just working on styles..


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 23, 2014)

jamaicasmodona said:


> I have been using flexi-rods to curl my hair. I am trying to avoid further heat damage I inflicted upon myself. I had to trim my ends last week, and they are looking much healthier. Here are some pictures of my flexi-rods set from last night. I need to come up with a way to style my hair when the curls are this tight...



Your hair is so thick!  I always wanted to try flexi rods. Are they comfortable to sleep in?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

jamaicasmodona said:


> I have been using flexi-rods to curl my hair. I am trying to avoid further heat damage I inflicted upon myself. I had to trim my ends last week, and they are looking much healthier. Here are some pictures of my flexi-rods set from last night. I need to come up with a way to style my hair when the curls are this tight...



Looks so pretty.


----------



## cllncindy (Jan 23, 2014)

What length are you now? btw CL and NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using? Cowashing, Dcing, roller setting

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Nope 

I will post pic later


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Jan 23, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Your hair is so thick! I always wanted to try flexi rods. Are they comfortable to sleep in?


 
Ummm.. It depends on how I sleep. I'm normally on my stomach, so it doesn't really bother much.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been taking hair, skin and nail vitamin gummies (yes gummies lol). We'll see how much a difference they make if any.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2014)

Having an argument with my edges. 

The little punks is thinning out. It's my bonnets im sure. I haven't put tension on them in weeks.

I am severely allergic to castor oil so that's a negatory

As for these edges, I think it's time to go to a satin pillow cases. I have 2 but in my sleep I throw them on the floor. Hate sleeping on satin.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey y'all! Finally getting my install this wknd. I've been too busy but I'm tired of this wig so its going buh-bye! I need to do a hardcore protein treatment although I love my SSI Okra reconstructor I don't feel like it strengthens my hair a whole lot. Not like my Marie dean Olive Wheat Berry protein treatment would. I will post pics. My hair has been sooo dry lately and this wack patch on the left side of my head is getting on my nerves! Can't wait to sew all of this mess up! But it is growing well. When I remove this install I should have alot of retention. I hope the back qill at least make SL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been extra tired this week...haven't done anything to my hair but retwist it at night in like 6 twists. Here's how I wore my hair today.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank You DarkJoy. Are you planning on doing an install? You can do it. It just takes patience and practice. This is my best install yet and it was definitely easier. The first time I did an install I had pieces of extension in the hallway as I walked



Lol! Well I used to install my own micros so this should be easy. How long did it take?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 23, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Having an argument with my edges.
> 
> The little punks is thinning out. It's my bonnets im sure. I haven't put tension on them in weeks.
> 
> ...



Elastic or drawstring? I can't use bonnets with elastic. It is the same as rubber bands snatching out hairs. I have to use a drawstring type of bonnet.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Elastic or drawstring? I can't use bonnets with elastic. It is the same as rubber bands snatching out hairs. I have to use a drawstring type of bonnet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I switch between both. The elastic one has satin sewn over the 1 inch elastic band as well. I was exclusively using the drawstring for a.while but that was wearing out my edges too. I sleep real rough so I think the friction of tossing, turning and squirming against the fabric is messing me up. 

Im hoping y'all have suggestions...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

Well dang! Wasn't I in this thread earlier? Where did all these post come from


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;19562781[/USER]]i am getting my hair cut later today, so i will be about ear length, maybe shorter. so i will be in participating more in this challenge later in the year.  i am so excited! i will post pics either tonight or tomorrow.



Can't wait to see it. 

I'm pretty much just ear length. I think my sides come mid-ear.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19565595]Lol! Well I used to install my own micros so this should be easy. How long did it take?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I really don't know. I didn't keep track of time at all. I started late Friday night and finished the sides and the back. I did the crown and front Saturday afternoon but then I went back and made some sections smaller. And I decided to make the front much smaller than the rest. So maybe 6 hours. I know what I'm doing now so I will time it next install. 

Yeah, if you installed micros you can do these. I can't install braids but I can do twist.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Elastic or drawstring? I can't use bonnets with elastic. It is the same as rubber bands snatching out hairs. I have to use a drawstring type of bonnet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I have the bonnet with the 1" band around it. Have either of you tried that one?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I switch between both. The elastic one has satin sewn over the 1 inch elastic band as well. I was exclusively using the drawstring for a.while but that was wearing out my edges too. I sleep real rough so I think the friction of tossing, turning and squirming against the fabric is messing me up.
> 
> Im hoping y'all have suggestions...
> 
> ...



Have you tried something like a loc soc? That may not work either because of the band.

Have you tried tying a scarf around your edges and then putting the bonnet over the scarf?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Have you tried something like a loc soc? That may not work either because of the band.
> 
> Have you tried tying a scarf around your edges and then putting the bonnet over the scarf?



Where do you find the loc soc?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Where do you find the loc soc?



Here http://www.soclocsoc.com/product.php?id_product=1

There is another brand that ladies like but I can't remember the name of it.

You can make one. Look up how to make a loc soc on yt. I can't link it for you right now.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 24, 2014)

Make the locs of with some stretchy spandex material without the band. That's how I made DS. Fold over the fabric and run a seam up the side.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Fiiinnnaaalllyy got my hair braided up. Starting wigging it tomorrow. 


View attachment 243889



View attachment 243891


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 25, 2014)

Agh I wish i had money to buy marley hair so I could do some twists. I am tired of my hair right now. I just wanna braid it up and forget about it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

Got a relaxer today. Was feeling good in the chair. I didnt have as much length as i expected given all my new growth, but it was only 7 weeks so i guess i can only expect so much. Saw a new stylist who was great and said my hair was very healthy and any prior damage had been cut out, and my hair was thick and no problems or breakage. But.....tonight i came home and saw this!!!!!!!! I am flipping out rite now. Am i returning to the same crown breakage i just recovered from after a year of severe cuts, oil treatments, heat aversion, vitamins, etc? The stylist said something about seeing hair that had been broken and was growing bak, but i really don't kno if its from the breakage last year, or if this is a brand new breakage chunk that has come up in the last few weeks. And why!!!! when the rest of my hair is so healthy? A detangle accident last wk? Remnant overprocessing?  Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! Honestly i feel like shaving my head bc i feel like my hair is tearing me down..... Just need support here.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

Another shot of my breakage

Kind of hard to see but its a decent chunk. In march, my hair broke to even shorter and was all over my head including the crown, but the crown was the worst.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Got a relaxer today. Was feeling good in the chair. I didnt have as much length as i expected given all my new growth, but it was only 7 weeks so i guess i can only expect so much. Saw a new stylist who was great and said my hair was very healthy and any prior damage had been cut out, and my hair was thick and no problems or breakage. But.....tonight i came home and saw this!!!!!!!! I am flipping out rite now. Am i returning to the same crown breakage i just recovered from after a year of severe cuts, oil treatments, heat aversion, vitamins, etc? The stylist said something about seeing hair that had been broken and was growing bak, but i really don't kno if its from the breakage last year, or if this is a brand new breakage chunk that has come up in the last few weeks. And why!!!! when the rest of my hair is so healthy? A detangle accident last wk? Remnant overprocessing?  Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! Honestly i feel like shaving my head bc i feel like my hair is tearing me down..... Just need support here.



I'm sorry to hear about your hair.  
Don't be discouraged. Continue to baby the area and maybe skip relaxing that area since it's prone to breakage for a few months. Are you going to do a post relaxer protein treatment?


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your hair. Don't be discouraged. Continue to baby the area and maybe skip relaxing that area since it's prone to breakage for a few months. Are you going to do a post relaxer protein treatment?



Well she gave me one today after the relaxer. Maybe i will do one on my own. But at this point im kind of over it and dont care anymore. I spent the last year healing that area just to have it break again.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Well she gave me one today after the relaxer. Maybe i will do one on my own. But at this point im kind of over it and dont care anymore. I spent the last year healing that area just to have it break again.


Don't give up... You're almost to SL.  I would do another protein treatment. Do you think this is a result of the relaxer? Is that area shorter than it was prior to relaxing? You said you've been babying that area for almost a year. Keep doing what you're doing. Have you tried massaging castor oil to that area?


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Don't give up... You're almost to SL.  I would do another protein treatment. Do you think this is a result of the relaxer? Is that area shorter than it was prior to relaxing? You said you've been babying that area for almost a year. Keep doing what you're doing. Have you tried massaging castor oil to that area?



Hey Luv. I dont know what the issue is. I thought it was heavy handed blowouts or wraps, but i have been heat averse and wrap averse for several months now.  Now im thinking maybe it is the fact that i didnt baby my new growth enough in the crown, which tends to be very thick for me, so it broke. I had so much new growth before relaxing that i probably wouldnt have noticed that area if it was shorter before i relaxed, but i dont remember seeing it until today. The breakage is not nearly as bad as last march when it was all over my head and like a millimeter long in parts. Still i am majorly traumatized because i cut 10 inches off last year because i hate breakage that much. And it still came back!!!!!!!


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Don't give up... You're almost to SL.  I would do another protein treatment. Do you think this is a result of the relaxer? Is that area shorter than it was prior to relaxing? You said you've been babying that area for almost a year. Keep doing what you're doing. Have you tried massaging castor oil to that area?



I have a squeeze bottle of jbco that i just used, thank u for reminding me to do that. I dont kno if relaxing is the culprit. Would it break off literally right after the relaxer like this?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> I have a squeeze bottle of jbco that i just used, thank u for reminding me to do that. I dont kno if relaxing is the culprit. Would it break off literally right after the relaxer like this?



I don't know if it would break off right away.  Give it a few months with consistent use of jbco. Pay close attention to the products you're using. Keep it simple. Do you wear protective styles? Maybe wigging it or wearing braids would keep your mind off your hair. 

I had nape/temple damage after a weave takedown at the end of 2013. So I understand your frustration. I started the new year with a fresh relaxer and a new cut. I love my cut, but I started this journey to grow my hair long, not to keep going back to square one. Seems like I've been in this SL challenge since 2011  I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and this too shall pass.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I don't know if it would break off right away.  Give it a few months with consistent use of jbco. Pay close attention to the products you're using. Keep it simple. Do you wear protective styles? Maybe wigging it or wearing braids would keep your mind off your hair.  I had nape/temple damage after a weave takedown at the end of 2013. So I understand your frustration. I started the new year with a fresh relaxer and a new cut. I love my cut, but I started this journey to grow my hair long, not to keep going back to square one. Seems like I've been in this SL challenge since 2011  I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and this too shall pass.



Oh that helps so much to hear that. I have a visceral reaction to breakage. My mom says i go into mourning!! But i also like my cut so maybe i will focus on that as well. I had damage on the nape and sides last year as well and i do think those areas snap back quick, especially the nape, so i dont think u will be at square one for long!!!!!!


----------



## BonBon (Jan 26, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Hey Luv. I dont know what the issue is. I thought it was heavy handed blowouts or wraps,* but i have been heat averse and wrap averse for several months now.*  Now im thinking maybe it is the fact that i didnt baby my new growth enough in the crown, which tends to be very thick for me, so it broke. I had so much new growth before relaxing that i probably wouldnt have noticed that area if it was shorter before i relaxed, but i dont remember seeing it until today. The breakage is not nearly as bad as last march when it was all over my head and like a millimeter long in parts. Still i am majorly traumatized because i cut 10 inches off last year because i hate breakage that much. And it still came back!!!!!!!



 Maybe that area took a bad hit back then and has been more delicate/breaking since. 

 That has happened to me before. Delayed breakage. I don't think that's a real term lol, but I have seen people say that things did not go wrong at first (heat abuse, bleach, over processing etc..). It was months later when the breakage became apparent.

 Since you don't use a lot of heat anymore babying the spot should return you to a head full of glorious hair. Don't shave it off!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Got a relaxer today. Was feeling good in the chair. I didnt have as much length as i expected given all my new growth, but it was only 7 weeks so i guess i can only expect so much. Saw a new stylist who was great and said my hair was very healthy and any prior damage had been cut out, and my hair was thick and no problems or breakage. But.....tonight i came home and saw this!!!!!!!! I am flipping out rite now. Am i returning to the same crown breakage i just recovered from after a year of severe cuts, oil treatments, heat aversion, vitamins, etc? The stylist said something about seeing hair that had been broken and was growing bak, but i really don't kno if its from the breakage last year, or if this is a brand new breakage chunk that has come up in the last few weeks. And why!!!! when the rest of my hair is so healthy? A detangle accident last wk? Remnant overprocessing?  Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! Honestly i feel like shaving my head bc i feel like my hair is tearing me down..... Just need support here.



Don't know what it could be. Did she at least give you some pointers? I think you should post this in the ask a stylist anything thread and see what advice DSD gives you. I'm rooting for you that you can recover from this. Please go ask her.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Don't know what it could be. Did she at least give you some pointers? I think you should post this in the ask a stylist anything thread and see what advice DSD gives you. I'm rooting for you that you can recover from this. Please go ask her.



Ok HPG i will head over there. The stylist I went to was new and probably assumed that the breakage was from a year ago and just growing back (i personally think this is new breakage though). She kept just telling me my hair was healthy but it was definitely over processed before, because my ends are super straight and they should have a little texture. But she said overall my hair was very healthy and didnt even ask about trimming. 
As i went through my hair i found one more tiny bit broken near my forehead, so I am now in combat mode to prevent more breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Ok HPG i will head over there. The stylist I went to was new and probably assumed that the breakage was from a year ago and just growing back (i personally think this is new breakage though). She kept just telling me my hair was healthy but it was definitely over processed before, because my ends are super straight and they should have a little texture. But she said overall my hair was very healthy and didnt even ask about trimming.
> As i went through my hair i found one more tiny bit broken near my forehead, so I am now in combat mode to prevent more breakage.



 I don't have any advise but I am glad the ladies can help out


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2014)

Not doing much with my hair. I washed my hair in twist and that went well. First I used Silk Elements Scalp Treatment and let it sit for 5 minutes and rinsed. I coated my scalp with Organicals Follicle Stimulator and my hair with diluted Deva Curl and herbal oil and let that sit for a while. I rinsed and put a light coat of hazelnut oil on my hair when it was partially dry. I then used 4Naturals Scalp Treatment on my scalp and let my hair air dry. A few of my twist slipped so I reinstalled but besides that they are fine.

I have decided to give Natural Oasis Products a try so I am waiting on delivery. I will take my twist out on the 7th and give it a try. If they work for my hair I will be getting rid of a lot of products. 

In the meantime I will stick with my regimen of scalp treatments and spritzing my hair with my tea/moisture balm spritz.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Not doing much with my hair. I washed my hair in twist and that went well. First I used Silk Elements Scalp Treatment and let it sit for 5 minutes and rinsed. I coated my scalp with Organicals Follicle Stimulator and my hair with diluted Deva Curl and herbal oil and let that sit for a while. I rinsed and put a light coat of hazelnut oil on my hair when it was partially dry. I then used 4Naturals Scalp Treatment on my scalp and let my hair air dry. A few of my twist slipped so I reinstalled but besides that they are fine.
> 
> I have decided to give Natural Oasis Products a try so I am waiting on delivery. I will take my twist out on the 7th and give it a try. If they work for my hair I will be getting rid of a lot of products.
> 
> In the meantime I will stick with my regimen of scalp treatments and spritzing my hair with my tea/moisture balm spritz.



That's what i need to do is find staple products. Now my dcs i will continue to buy different ones i like but my leave ins and stylers i need to get staples for. I have an idea like probably Obia would be my go to staple styler. I might have to go back to shea moisture milk for my leave ins and call it a day. Cantu shea butter has a new leave in i would love to try. I think I'm done with online ordering with leave ins and stylers except for Obia.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 26, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I switch between both. The elastic one has satin sewn over the 1 inch elastic band as well. I was exclusively using the drawstring for a.while but that was wearing out my edges too. I sleep real rough so I think the friction of tossing, turning and squirming against the fabric is messing me up.  Im hoping y'all have suggestions...  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I do the satin scarf and then the bonnet on top to avoid the scarf coming off at night. I only let the bonnet come in contact with the scarf material around my edges and nape.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 26, 2014)

So weird feeling hair on my shoulders when I wash my hair.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been taking these hair and nail vitamins for a lol over a week and I see growth already! How exciting! I died my hair so I can better track my results.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 27, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I've been taking these hair and nail vitamins for a lol over a week and I see growth already! How exciting! I died my hair so I can better track my results.



lovely_locks

What brand vitamins are you using? This news is very inspiring  I have a bottle in my purse (GNC) that I need to start using.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in marley twists for a few weeks. I don't think my hair was too happy about being straight. I didn't get a chance to pamper my hair like a wanted before putting the twists in (I had to escape my apartment due to a nasty visitor and use my cousins products) and I had quite a bit of small broken hairs during the install. I don't think it's like full blown breakage. I didn't use my own products to wash and condition so my hair was drier than usual and the manipulation of parting and twisting didn't help I'm sure. All the more reason I should probably leave it alone for a couple weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 27, 2014)

I play in my hair too much 

While installing twists with extension, I found a spot that broke all the way down to about 2"!!!!     It's the spot I always nervously pull on. 

With that, decided to go into longterm PS mode. 

THe twists took took about 4 hrs to install so I might continue these for a while or figure something else out. Gotta hide it. I'll have a bald spot before long and NEVER reach full SL!


----------



## naija24 (Jan 27, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> So weird feeling hair on my shoulders when I wash my hair.



hnntrr child that's what I aspire to!! It should feel awesome, not weird! And you don't even stretch your hair, I think. Good for you.

I really sat on it and I am taking down my braids next week. That'll make it about 7 weeks. While I'll love to have it in longer, I don't trust it. I need to follow my gut and really baby my hair before another install. I want to super deep condition my new growth and hair too. I'll post pictures.

And after I evaluate where my hair is, I'll consider getting braids again for the rest of winter through the end of March. Maybe extend wearing braids for 10 weeks. 

I am still not getting a relaxer either!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 27, 2014)

MRJ1972 said:


> lovely_locks  What brand vitamins are you using? This news is very inspiring  I have a bottle in my purse (GNC) that I need to start using.


. 

I'll let you know tomorrow. It's not gnc I got it at market basket. I'm on a tight budget lol! But they are working! I'll take pics for you too.


----------



## iVR (Jan 28, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I play in my hair too much   While installing twists with extension, I found a spot that broke all the way down to about 2"!!!!     It's the spot I always nervously pull on.  With that, decided to go into longterm PS mode.  THe twists took took about 4 hrs to install so I might continue these for a while or figure something else out. Gotta hide it. I'll have a bald spot before long and NEVER reach full SL!



Is your hair long enough to pin back completely?  When you have the urge to play in it you would have to unpin it and everything.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 28, 2014)

iVR said:


> Is your hair long enough to pin back completely?  When you have the urge to play in it you would have to unpin it and everything.



Thanks for the suggestions iVR. Unfortunately, it's way too short to pull back. For now  I'll play with twists and maybe crochet braids for the next couple months. I appreciate the advice and will def do so when it's longer.

As aside, I sure did catch myself trying to pull on the spot while driving and while bored several other Times. The twists halted me in my tracks! Had no idea I was doing that so much as a nervous tick. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 29, 2014)

Dealing with a serious dry broken spot on my left side nape. Not sure whats causing it. Boo.   will try a protein treat this weekend. Setback so early in the year already. Boo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Dealing with a serious dry broken spot on my left side nape. Not sure whats causing it. Boo.   will try a protein treat this weekend. Setback so early in the year already. Boo.



Hopefully you figure out what's the culprit and your nape recovers nicely.


----------



## naija24 (Jan 29, 2014)

Confused. If you're an inch from CBL then you must be SL right? Or can you be SL and not CBL? Or can you be CBL but not SL?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 29, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Confused. If you're an inch from CBL then you must be SL right? Or can you be SL and not CBL? Or can you be CBL but not SL?



Is it a bob type cut? Super long in the front , super short in the back? Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 29, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Dealing with a serious dry broken spot on my left side nape. Not sure whats causing it. Boo.   will try a protein treat this weekend. Setback so early in the year already. Boo.



Odd thought here. Do you rinse leaning back in the shower most of the time? If so, maybe you're not fully rinsing out product? You may be at ths point where you have to start.lifting your hair at the nape to thoroughly rinse maybe
Wenbev
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## naija24 (Jan 29, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Is it a bob type cut? Super long in the front , super short in the back? Lol



 I mean if you pulled your nape to the front and you're an inch or so from your collar bones, what length are you?   My hair is terribly layered. My crown is ear length, my sides vary but is between my chin and my middle of my neck and my nape is at the base of my neck


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late!  I did a LC a couple weeks ago so will post pics soon.

What length are you now?  NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using?  Protective styles mostly crochet braids, moisturize and sealing, DC.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?  Hairfinity.  I will also be increasing water intake and eating healthier.  Will incorporate more scalp massages as well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Confused. If you're an inch from CBL then you must be SL right? Or can you be SL and not CBL? Or can you be CBL but not SL?



Yes...collarbone is below the shoulders. So if you are CBL then you for sure are SL.  You can be SL and not be CBL. You cannot be CBL but not SL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late!  I did a LC a couple weeks ago so will post pics soon.
> 
> What length are you now?  NL
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

I ordered the Q-Redew and it shipped. Can't wait to try it out. I want to not only use it to refresh my curls but to maybe steam with oil. I hate dragging my steamer out. I wonder if I can steam with dc in my hair using this.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

I did some medium twists that I want to keep for 2 weeks and then I will either do some crochet braids or faux locs. I'm also contemplating on doing the inversion method to see if that works.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 29, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I mean if you pulled your nape to the front and you're an inch or so from your collar bones, what length are you?   My hair is terribly layered. My crown is ear length, my sides vary but is between my chin and my middle of my neck and my nape is at the base of my neck



this is currently exactly where my hair is lol


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

Here are pics of my starting length - NL. First time uploading from phone so hope it works lol


----------



## naija24 (Jan 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes...collarbone is below the shoulders. So if you are CBL then you for sure are SL.  You can be SL and not be CBL. You cannot be CBL but not SL.



Okay so that's my confusion. I assume I'm neck length but then from what you're telling me...I'm skimming SL or I'm already SL? 

Or maybe I'm an inch off? I have no idea since I'm in braids and my new growth isn't straightened


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 30, 2014)

Here are the vitamins that I have been taking.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Okay so that's my confusion. I assume I'm neck length but then from what you're telling me...I'm skimming SL or I'm already SL?  Or maybe I'm an inch off? I have no idea since I'm in braids and my new growth isn't straightened



Welp we won't find out til you take your braids down girly.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Steamed with HQ coconut lime oil using my Q-Redew. This isn't a full review yet but I steamed until my resivor (sp?) was empty. Took maybe 10-15 minutes. DO NOT get it too close to your scalp. That ish comes out hot...I didn't think it would be that much steam coming from this little thing but yeah it was lol. It works nicely moving it throughout my hair.  My hair felt really good afterwards but next time I'm going to steam and then not add any products afterwards...just let my naked hair air dry and see what I get. I already applied my leave ins though but my hair isn't dry yet. Anyway I may wear a wash n go tomorrow since that's how my hair is styled right now and use my Q-Redew in the morning to refresh my curls.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 31, 2014)

I was thinking about purchasing that q redew thingie Ms HPG. Do let us know more as you continue to use it. Lacocobella reviewed it on her blog and I really liked her results on day old twists.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> I was thinking about purchasing that q redew thingie Ms HPG. Do let us know more as you continue to use it. Lacocobella reviewed it on her blog and I really liked her results on day old twists.



Thanks...do you have the link to her blog?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay here's my Q-Redew results. First pics are from last night after I did my wash n go, then from this morning bed head, and last after I used my Q-Redew to refresh my curls. I mean it doesn't look like fresh hair to me but I guess it's okay. I sweat especially my head at night so I think I should have pineapples last night. Next time I will. 



View attachment 244713



View attachment 244715



View attachment 244717



View attachment 244719



View attachment 244721



View attachment 244723



View attachment 244725

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 31, 2014)

Doing an overnight baggy with SM coconut and hibiscus sealed with evco to moisturize my twists


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 1, 2014)

Knowledge is power!

I cant count how many times in a day I have found my hands pulling on my hair. Specifically, the crown. The crown I've been crying about on here that never retains... Now I know the culprit is me and my Hand in Hair Disease! 

Luckily, I have these twists that can take it. Will have to find something else to do with my hands when I'm bored or nervous so my hair will grow. Protective styling until I get it under control.

Who knew I'd have to protect my strands from myself?!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Knowledge is power!
> 
> I cant count how many times in a day I have found my hands pulling on my hair. Specifically, the crown. The crown I've been crying about on here that never retains... Now I know the culprit is me and my Hand in Hair Disease!
> 
> ...



I have the same problem which just makes my dry hair problem worse.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Knowledge is power!
> 
> I cant count how many times in a day I have found my hands pulling on my hair. Specifically, the crown. The crown I've been crying about on here that never retains... Now I know the culprit is me and my Hand in Hair Disease!
> 
> ...



I also have this problem. Boo


----------



## CharlieEcho (Feb 2, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> I also have this problem. Boo



Me too. I'm always in the crown , I even pull out strands. The only way I know how to keep out of my hair is by wearing a bonnet or scarf.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> Me too. I'm always in the crown , I even pull out strands. The only way I know how to keep out of my hair is by wearing a bonnet or scarf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Ha! I slip my hands up under my bonnet and continue the pulling frenzy. I also yank out strands .


----------



## iVR (Feb 2, 2014)

Whelp I'm doing a coconut milk mask.  My hair loves protein once a week. If I miss a week I start looking like a fur all with 0 definition. Yikes!   Oh and I changed shampoos and tweaked my leave-in.  My hair was baby soft when it finally dried but I don't know if it was the shampoo or the leave-in.  Oh well.   

On another note, how do you guys make use of a useless conditioner/hair mask?  I have two jars of this stuff and it sucks...


----------



## BonBon (Feb 2, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Ha! I slip my hands up under my bonnet and continue the pulling frenzy. I also yank out strands .



 Do you have trichotillomania?

 What goes through your mind as you pull out strands. Does it feel good , or more something you do absent mindedly?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 2, 2014)

iVR said:
			
		

> Whelp I'm doing a coconut milk mask.  My hair loves protein once a week. If I miss a week I start looking like a fur all with 0 definition. Yikes!   Oh and I changed shampoos and tweaked my leave-in.  My hair was baby soft when it finally dried but I don't know if it was the shampoo or the leave-in.  Oh well.
> 
> On another note, how do you guys make use of a useless conditioner/hair mask?  I have two jars of this stuff and it sucks...



If it sucks it sucks. Let it go. Use it to shave with, toss it, give it, trade it or sell it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 2, 2014)

Did a henna treat today. About to wash it out. Will dc with ssi avocado and tea rinse with the left over horsetail/black/nettle tea.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 2, 2014)

Checking in. Still in cornrows doing c&g method. M&sing and oiling scalp twice daily. So far so good.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm prepooing overnight with a bunch of conditioners put together lol. They were all almost gone so used it to prepoo


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Haven't been on here in a LONG time lol 

Idk who convinced me to do leave out with my sew-in but ummm .. 



It's rough back there lol 10wks post has my relaxed hair literally looking like string smh !


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Do you have trichotillomania?
> 
> What goes through your mind as you pull out strands. Does it feel good , or more something you do absent mindedly?



No I don't. Im not ripping out hair all the time. Not like that. I commute up to 3hrs a day. Rubbing and pulling on the fro its something to pass the time in mmy car. At home its from bored to nerves. Love the feel of it too. Lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 3, 2014)

On week 2 in marley twists. The weather is drying my scalp the heck out. Boo! Going to try and keep these in 4 weeks total. We shall see


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 3, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> On week 2 in marley twists. The weather is drying my scalp the heck out. Boo! Going to try and keep these in 4 weeks total. We shall see



Can you use a light oil on your scalp to combat the dryness?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 3, 2014)

Right.

 This is the last time I'm spending on my hair for the next 6 months. I should go in the use it up challenge as I have enough stuff for now!

 Just bought the Joico deep reconstructor, generic curlformers and one of those hair dryer hoods. I also bought some skin, hair and nails tabs and iron supplements recently. Hoping I like my purchases. 

 Also my hair has been doing so well with my glycerine/aloe/JBCO spritz and coconut oil to seal. Was having terrible dryness problems before but not sure if it was something to do with my old braid spray. My "edges" are gaining some nice length now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 4, 2014)

Last night I had 2 dreams.

Dream 1: I got a bone straight relaxer. Hated it as I do in RL.
Dream 2: Got texlaxed. Liked it but was underprocessed in my crown as it used to do in RL.

Apparently, I want to relax my hair . I would too if it didnt burn my scalp within minutes. I am tired of the natural today....


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 4, 2014)

Since I'm home from surgery for a few more weeks I have been baggying overnight and wearing a satin bonnet almost 24/7. I love the moisture my twists are maintaining.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Since I'm home from surgery for a few more weeks I have been baggying overnight and wearing a satin bonnet almost 24/7. I love the moisture my twists are maintaining.



 Wishing you much rest and a speedy recovery.


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm baggying tonight with ACV and water on my scalp. Will shampoo and deep condition and use my flexi rods.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 5, 2014)

My hair is growing!! I don't think anyone else notices yet, but I sure do!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Wishing you much rest and a speedy recovery.



Thank you!! The benefit is I'm in New Jersey and it's been snowing more than any winter I remember, so luckily I don't have to drive in this mess! Lol


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 6, 2014)

My hair is over this freezing weather. I have to moisturizer like crazy! I'm using up products quicker, and I swear my hair grows slower in the cold hahaha!


----------



## naija24 (Feb 6, 2014)

So as I've said before, I'm back to my hair length since before the trim in December. I really am upset that my nape has only 2 or so inches to reach shoulder length but I feel like I'm no getting there. 

I plan to avoid trims until May where I should have another 2 inches of growth. I may also get in braids again because I really retained a lot of hair from doing that.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 6, 2014)

Really considering that texlax or texturizing 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 7, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> My hair is over this freezing weather. I have to moisturizer like crazy! I'm using up products quicker, and I swear my hair grows slower in the cold hahaha!



I actually read that hair grows slower during the colder months so don't fret! Lol


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 7, 2014)

Doing a baggy with homemade spritz sealed with evco. I'll be baggying every day til wash day next week since my hair needs the extra boost of moisture right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.


View attachment 245477



View attachment 245479



View attachment 245481



View attachment 245483



View attachment 245485



View attachment 245487

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



What is the first o e called?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> What is the first o e called?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It's called lemon tea by model model (deep invisible part wig)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



They look so pretty on you. I like the blonde one


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> They look so pretty on you. I like the blonde one



Thank you!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I like these on you. My mom was hovering and asking about te first one.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just finished aphogee two step and then sat under the dryer with trader joe condish. Will do a roller set. Hopefully it will turn out decent. My hait is growing but im also over the weather. My hair dries out and theres no growth spurt.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey y'all! I have discovered that blowdrying is the bomb for my hair. I have decreased shedding because my hair is stretched and the next wash day is the bomb. Easy detangling and everything. I have been using the warm setting but I'm going to switch to cool and see if it works. Idk when I'm going to get my sew in. Tempted to just do it myself but I don't want to mess up. I'm going to watch more YouTube vids in the meantime. Also my hair is growing good must be the pregnancy because my hair didn't grow this fast before not even the first time! Lol.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is how my rollerset plus a little blow out of my roots came out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2014)

OMG HairPleezeGrow! Those wigs are 

The first one is my fave, but they are both lovely


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Here is how my rollerset plus a little blow out of my roots came out.



Your hair looks so thick!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> OMG HairPleezeGrow! Those wigs are
> 
> The first one is my fave, but they are both lovely



Thank you ma'am!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Today was a wash day. So I prepood with KeraVada brahmi oil using steam (I love this darn Q-Redew), then dcd with SD vanilla. I cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash. Now I'm just sitting here with my turbi on my head. Going to apply soultanicals knot sauce as a LI and then SSI juicy berry buttercream, let my hair air dry so I can braid it up for my wig.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ladies I'm still rocking my box braids and trying to hold out until the first of march so I can relax then hopefully I can do a proper update before I'm back in wigs....did a quick cowash last night with vo5 clarifying conditioner and mane n tail...followed up by my scurl spray mix


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 10, 2014)

Doing a baggy now with SM moisture mist sealed with almond oil. The harsh, dry winter weather is starting to effect my ends. I'll be doing some heavy sealing on my ends with Shea butter and JBCO every day now. Looking into my next PS.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 10, 2014)

I think im gonna start a natural regimen: no chemical/cones, etc. I wanna do the terresentials mud wash as a cleaner every 6 weeks or braid take down, and instead of leave in I'll use water/avg/oil/eo mix twice daily. Not sure about a dc tho,...suggestions?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

[USER=342593 said:
			
		

> jessicarabbit[/USER];19644181]I think im gonna start a natural regimen: no chemical/cones, etc. I wanna do the terresentials mud wash as a cleaner every 6 weeks or braid take down, and instead of leave in I'll use water/avg/oil/eo mix twice daily. Not sure about a dc tho,...suggestions?



What are you currently using as a DC?

There are lots to pick from
On the ground (Try Target for most)
Aubrey Conditioners... Most like Honey Suckle Rose or White Camellia
Shea Moisture Conditioners
Giovanni Conditioners
Oyin (coming soon to Target)


Online...too many to mention
Shescentit
Hairveda
Qhemet


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What are you currently using as a DC?
> 
> There are lots to pick from
> On the ground (Try Target for most)
> ...




Good ideas,   im currently using mnt, ntm, silk elements (hated it!)


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

[USER=342593 said:
			
		

> jessicarabbit[/USER];19644227]Good ideas,   im currently using mnt, ntm, silk elements (hated it!)



What's mnt? Maybe you will like the silk elements after you finish the mudwash? It will be interesting to see if your hair likes products better after that.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What's mnt? Maybe you will like the silk elements after you finish the mudwash? It will be interesting to see if your hair likes products better after that.



Its mane and tail.
I ended up gettibg aohsr, bentonite clay, and black soap


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Feb 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Gorgeous !


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2014)

Still plugging along. Grown about an inch or so since my 12/15 hair cut. Regularly tea rinsing. And currently on day 4/7 of inversion.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Its mane and tail.
> I ended up gettibg aohsr, bentonite clay, and black soap



Those are good choices.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like relaxing my hair today. I'm not going to. The only thing that is stopping me is my length lol! My hair is so layered that if I relaxed it, is have to cut it as well to shape it up and my main focus is length.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 11, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I feel like relaxing my hair today. I'm not going to. The only thing that is stopping me is my length lol! My hair is so layered that if I relaxed it, is have to cut it as well to shape it up and my main focus is length.



 I like your new pics. Hair really suits you in your siggy . 

 What breed of dog is that?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 11, 2014)

In the process of doing my hair. 

 I kinda wish there wasn't so many steps on wash day After I detangled with Tresemme Naturals and shampooed with Loreal Ever Riche (brilliant moisture shampoo) my hair was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO soft. 

 After that I put on the Joico reconstructor as I need the protien and my hair started to get more rough feeling and tangley -_-.  Now I'm deep conditioning, but because my hair has re tangled up I bet it will be hard to sort out after the rinse. Sigh.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm finally having a good hair day.

I dusted 1/8" to 1/4" inch when I did my curlformer set this past weekend. I said I wasn't going to dust again but my ends were really dry and brittle. There was no salvaging them.  I think my ends are better now and I think I have less than 1/2" of damaged ends left.

I did a curlformer set Saturday and then put my hair on rods Sunday night. But it didn't last and my hair dried up and turned into an afro.

Last night I water rinsed and spritzed with the NO oil free balm and baggied. I used a little qhemet brbc. I'm doing better and not over applying product. Then I twisted with MJ Pillow Soft Curls or whatever it is called. I then realized I used two products with glycerin. I really need to pay more attention to that.

I put on my satin bonnet and sat under my bonnet dryer. My hair dried so soft.  It usually dries hard, crunchy and wirey.

I took out my twist this morning and had good definition. I fully separated the twists. Of course I lost definition because the MJ is for a loose hold. But my hair feels soft and my twist out looks good. My hair is also not greasy.

Now the quest is to see if I can spritz it with NO oil free balm and twist it up and have a good twist out tomorrow.

My Erin wig didn't ship until yesterday so won't be wearing her until next week.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 11, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I like your new pics. Hair really suits you in your siggy .  What breed of dog is that?



Thank you for that! I need a little pick me up 
She is half lab half pit. She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah so....
Been in extension twists for just under 3 weeks. I got quite a bit of growth just under half inch. It's noticeable in the crown when I took a twist down. 

See what happens when you keep your hands out your hair, DJ? 

Crown saved!

I will PS indefinitely.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## BonBon (Feb 11, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Thank you for that! I need a little pick me up
> She is half lab half pit. She is such a sweetheart!



 No worries  Aww, I bet she is. Interesting mix!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 11, 2014)

Still in marley twists and don't miss my hair. Lol


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 11, 2014)

Sealed in SM thickening growth milk with avocado oil. Will baggy for 6 hrs. Still trying to combat this winter weather and the c's in the sink! I will reseal my ends with raw shea butter tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 11, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Gorgeous !



Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 12, 2014)

I need to cut like 1/4 inches off my ends. Lookin raggedy.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 13, 2014)

JBCO on scalp. M&S with scurl moisturizer and oil mix. Will baggy for 6 hrs. Thinking of what I'm gonna whip up for wash day this wkd.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 13, 2014)

1 week in these cornrows, 3 weeks to go. its gonna be very hard for me lol hopefully this doesn't backfire


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I found my go to quick style at least until I get a few more inches. With enough bobby pins I can wear two tuck and roll twists. This now gives me an easy quick option when I want to cowash/water rinse my hair mid-week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally finished my sew in. Will post pics this wknd. Hopefully can keep this in for 8 or 9 wks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think I found my go to quick style at least until I get a few more inches. With enough bobby pins I can wear two tuck and roll twists. This now gives me an easy quick option when I want to cowash/water rinse my hair mid-week.



That's gr8 I wish I could find an easy quick go to style. I'm telling you other than twistout I'm style challenged when it comes to MY hair lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Finally finished my sew in. Will post pics this wknd. Hopefully can keep this in for 8 or 9 wks.


Can't wait to see pics...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's gr8 I wish I could find an easy quick go to style. I'm telling you other than twistout I'm style challenged when it comes to MY hair lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You have to keep practicing. I try new styles on days when I know I don't have anywhere to go and have time to redo it. I was home today and I knew I would shampoo tomorrow so today was a good day to try something out.

Two weeks ago I did a perm rod set Friday, put in finger coils Saturday and then did flat twists on Sunday because I had some free time. The first two didn't work out but I learned a lot and will be much further along the next time I try them. 

That's the only way I know to do it.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 14, 2014)

I can tell I'm going to be so impatient this year


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 15, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I can tell I'm going to be so impatient this year



Same here. Smh. That's why im just gonna keep it braided and focus on other things. U can mess around and go crazy watching ya hair grow, length checkin every day lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 16, 2014)

Weave porn! Lol. I think I did decent for my first install.
9 weeks here I go. I'm in disbelief that this was easier to do than my crochet braids but it was.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 16, 2014)

Now that I relaxed my hair I will be wearing curlers before bed. And calling it a night.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 16, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Weave porn! Lol. I think I did decent for my first install.
> 9 weeks here I go. I'm in disbelief that this was easier to do than my crochet braids but it was.



It looks really good for your first time.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It looks really good for your first time.



Thank you!

ETA: I still need to cut some layers in it but when I finally wash it today it will hang a little better.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

I did a curlformer set yesterday. So here's my set. I really never know how to style my hair when doing a curlformer set. The last pic is the styled pic. 

View attachment 246599



View attachment 246601



View attachment 246603



View attachment 246605

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did a curlformer set yesterday. So here's my set. I really never know how to style my hair when doing a curlformer set. The last pic is the styled pic.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I love this so much! You did a good job! The curls look so full and shiny!


----------



## BonBon (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol I tried curlformers this morning, but I had no idea how to do it even after watching the tuts

 I tugged until my head was sore, but nothing Magic happened lol. Maybe my hair was too poofy for it? I may be doing it wrong.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Lol I tried curlformers this morning, but I had no idea how to do it even after watching the tuts
> 
> I tugged until my head was sore, but nothing Magic happened lol. Maybe my hair was too poofy for it? I may be doing it wrong.



It could be one of a few things.

1. Your section of hair was too large
2. You didn't twist the hair before putting it into the crochet hook
3. You didn't get the hair fully in the crochet hook

Those are the 3 most common. Curlformers like poofy hair too


----------



## BonBon (Feb 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It could be one of a few things.
> 
> 1. Your section of hair was too large
> 2. You didn't twist the hair before putting it into the crochet hook
> ...



 OOOH.

 I think it's number 2. I just put the hair straight in there Thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I love this so much! You did a good job! The curls look so full and shiny!



Thank you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Lol I tried curlformers this morning, but I had no idea how to do it even after watching the tuts
> 
> I tugged until my head was sore, but nothing Magic happened lol. Maybe my hair was too poofy for it? I may be doing it wrong.



Use small wet/damp sections and what I do is make sure I smooth my hair first with a soft bristle brush before applying the curlformer.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Didn't have anybody who could take the pic but my hair has really grown out since I took down my sew-in , I wouldn't jump the gun and say I'm shoulder length but I am gonna give my bangs time to grow out as well sooooo *crosses fingers* I'm getting there !


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 17, 2014)

ChannieBoo3
Looks like SL to me.  Congrats


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> View attachment 246713
> 
> Didn't have anybody who could take the pic but my hair has really grown out since I took down my sew-in , I wouldn't jump the gun and say I'm shoulder length but I am gonna give my bangs time to grow out as well sooooo *crosses fingers* I'm getting there !



It looks really good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2014)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Didn't have anybody who could take the pic but my hair has really grown out since I took down my sew-in , I wouldn't jump the gun and say I'm shoulder length but I am gonna give my bangs time to grow out as well sooooo *crosses fingers* I'm getting there !



Yes you are SL!    looks really good

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 19, 2014)

So many women are getting so close to SL or are already SL. It gives me motivation! Good job ladies!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2014)

So...

Gonna take these twists out this weekend. IDk if I wanna install more or flip it over to crochet braids...


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm back 

Decided to dust with the Split Ender. Taking twists out and washing tomorrow night. Stretching overnight then flat ironing and trimming on friday. Then cowashing and putting twists back in Sunday-Monday.

Took a twist down in the back and I have growth as well as very moisturized hair. Co-washing/DCing and spritzing with tea then butter sealing seems to work against the extension dryness I used to get


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey yall! 
 Received the q redew yesterday and gave it a whirl on my three day crunchy twistout. I did not put any product before or after. The steam/vapor softened the crunchiness and revived the product that was there before bc I could smell it  I twisted my hair and steamed the twists before tying my head with a scarf. 
 This morning, twist out looked great but a little dry. BUT, considering I did not use any product, the redew is still a win. AND the shedding/breakage was super minimal, like a pea size instead of the cotton balls size I normally get.
Thanks Ms HPG


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 20, 2014)

I need a trim in the worst possible way. I don't trust people though. The only person I trust to trim my hair is my mom but she is too far from me. Have any of you trimmed your own hair?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm back
> 
> Decided to dust with the Split Ender. Taking twists out and washing tomorrow night. Stretching overnight then flat ironing and trimming on friday. Then cowashing and putting twists back in Sunday-Monday.
> 
> Took a twist down in the back and I have growth as well as very moisturized hair. Co-washing/DCing and spritzing with tea then butter sealing seems to work against the extension dryness I used to get



I need to remember to use my Split Ender next month and get on a regular schedule.

Are we going to see your flat ironed hair?


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Feb 20, 2014)

Baggyed with ACV Monday. Washed and conditioned with Nexxus Humectress and DC with Nexxus humectress ultimate moisture deep conditioning treatment. I have been using these products for about a month now and my hair LOVES IT!!! It comes out so soft and shiny.. 

After blow drying and flat ironed and used my flexirods over night. I find that after washing my hair, when I don't flat iron my ends, the curls don't come out that great with just applying the flexirods. Any how, my hair came out great as usual. My friends keep asking if I went to see Francis, our hairdresser, and I'm like, no girl, its all me!! 

SO proud to say that. I was discouraged for a while.. Will post some pics tonight of my length check.

Happy Hair Growing..

-Jamaicasmodona


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Hey yall!
> Received the q redew yesterday and gave it a whirl on my three day crunchy twistout. I did not put any product before or after. The steam/vapor softened the crunchiness and revived the product that was there before bc I could smell it  I twisted my hair and steamed the twists before tying my head with a scarf.
> This morning, twist out looked great but a little dry. BUT, considering I did not use any product, the redew is still a win. AND the shedding/breakage was super minimal, like a pea size instead of the cotton balls size I normally get.
> Thanks Ms HPG



I'm glad you liked it and it worked for you. Wait till you dc steam with it...


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 21, 2014)

Will redo my 2 strand twist updo this weekend. I've been a bit lazy past 2 days so today I'm doing a 6 hr baggy with tea spritz and homemade whipped shea butter mix. Ordering some Marley hair today to do crochet braids hopefully next weekend.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 21, 2014)

Last night I hot piled my hair. I used coconut oil, honey, and conditioner. My hair is so soft, shines and bouncy!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been wigging it and enjoying my wigs this week. Here's a pic of the red one I got. Sorry for so may pics I was trying to get a good angle of the color and of the lace. I didn't feel like leaving out any of my hair. Excuse the double chin lol. 





























Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Seeing how protective styling actually brings results , I will be PS'ing the back and focusing on my problem areas . Excited to get this year kicked off !


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a reverse mullet thing going on. My nape/above is just below giraffe neck length, and the rest of my hair is  below SL/CBL, SL and longer. It looks like it was cut this way when it is curly. Looks thick. I suppose my hair will figure itself out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Ladies! I've been missing in action for a while.  My job had me pretty busy for the last couple of months. I'm still rocking my crochets & still loving it!  I had installed my last set in the first week of January & then took them down, did a protein treatment, moisture DC, blow dried & right back up again on Friday.  They are so convenient & allow my to PS during this harsh winter in Illinois!! I still have to make sure that I spray braid spray on my scalp & then put a little oil about once a week.   I'm currently 10 weeks post & will be doing my relaxer after I take this set of crochets out which will be at 16 or 17 weeks post. Nothing new, still using the same products except for I just started rubbing sulfur on my edges to see if that'll make a difference.  I've only applied it once.  I also stopped taking biotin because I got tired of plucking hairs off my chin. That ain't sexy! I hope that everyone's journey has been a blessed one!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.



View attachment 247535



View attachment 247537



View attachment 247539



View attachment 247541



View attachment 247543

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 24, 2014)

Welp im gonna relax my twa in about a week or two. I will still continue to wig/crown and glory, but i can wear half wigs, uparts, etc more naturally, and i actually use less heat with relaxed hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2014)

By the end of April I am hoping that all of my hair is at least nape length. Right now I am at EL with some at my nape. And then it is at least another 4" from nape to the top of SL for me which puts me at the end of the year or 1st quarter of next year. 

But I can do much more with my hair when I get to nape length. I can at least put it up a lot easier. That's 65 days. Let's see where I am at that point.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> By the end of April I am hoping that all of my hair is at least nape length. Right now I am at EL with some at my nape. And then it is at least another 4" from nape to the top of SL for me which puts me at the end of the year or 1st quarter of next year.
> 
> But I can do much more with my hair when I get to nape length. I can at least put it up a lot easier. That's 65 days. Let's see where I am at that point.



You can do it faith! I'm confident you will make your end of the year goal. You are doing great with your hair


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You can do it faith! I'm confident you will make your end of the year goal. You are doing great with your hair



Thank You. I am trying to stay optimistic and positive. At the same time I'm not ready to get my hopes up because I have been in this struggle stage for soooo long with no positive signs. I just need a sign. Just one.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.



Love it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

I just ordered a replacement cartridge (blade) for my split ender. Hubby got it working but it isn't trimming anything so I'm wondering if the blade is dull. Which is a possibility I guess since I've had it for a few years already.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 27, 2014)

Pulling curly hair to the front isn't a good way of measuring your progress. 

After rinsing my DC and letting my hair air dry in four braids, late last night I reluctantly (lazy) slapped some bask tapioca in my hair and sealed with Alba unpetroleum. Alba is the best heavy sealer btw. I unbraided my hair to put it up and my hair was really stretched. I pulled my nape to measure in the front and it was half an inch below my collar bone pulled in the front. It is longer pulled in the back, it is well below my shoulders. I don't know if the inversion is working or because it was stretched out that made a difference.

 All I know is I am not going to change anything. Trying to stay the course and not change directions.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Feb 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.
> 
> View attachment 247955
> 
> ...


 
I love it!! I need to get some curlformers myself.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Pulling curly hair to the front isn't a good way of measuring your progress.
> 
> After rinsing my DC and letting my hair air dry in four braids, late last night I reluctantly (lazy) slapped some bask tapioca in my hair and sealed with Alba unpetroleum. Alba is the best heavy sealer btw. I unbraided my hair to put it up and my hair was really stretched. I pulled my nape to measure in the front and it was half an inch below my collar bone pulled in the front. It is longer pulled in the back, it is well below my shoulders. I don't know if the inversion is working or because it was stretched out that made a difference.
> 
> ...



Great progress. And your regimen sounds so simple.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

jamaicasmodona said:


> I love it!! I need to get some curlformers myself.



Thank you!  

I have a lot of curlformers. I have no idea why I have so many


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 27, 2014)

I recently had a bout with the worst dandruff of my life! I deep conditioned, shampooed, conditioned and drenched my hair in oil. It is south better! I still have a few dry spots but it is so much better. This winter weather is not good for my hair.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 27, 2014)

My hair is so big and beautiful now LOL.

 I hide my hair so much I don't always really *look* at it when its out, but I'm feeling happy today . Will probably wait until the end of the year to try a twist out.

 Receiving some more curlformers soon which should take me to 35. Hopefully that's enough to do a whole head. I'm fairly low density.


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.


 Very nice.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2014)

My hair has been in celies all week as I have been wigging it. I've been applying almond oil and I love this stuff. My hair feels wonderfully soft.


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 28, 2014)

Since my mane is straight, decided to do Progress check. The orange is november abt a wk before thanksgiving. The white tank is now. Not anything to write home about but i c progress. SL in some states but im not calling it for another inch. We will see how long that takes. My hair has had a hard winter. No growth spurt and more than usual shedding since the cold hit  use the last white tank tho, i think my hair was tilted back in the other one! Ill delete it later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Since my mane is straight, decided to do Progress check. The orange is november. The white tank is now. Not anything to write home about but i c progress. SL in some states but im not calling it for another inch. We will see how long that takes. My hair has had a hard winter. No growth spurt and more than usual shedding since the cold hit



That's some wonderful progress! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Since my mane is straight, decided to do Progress check. The orange is november. The white tank is now. Not anything to write home about but i c progress. SL in some states but im not calling it for another inch. We will see how long that takes. My hair has had a hard winter. No growth spurt and more than usual shedding since the cold hit  use the last white tank tho, i think my hair was tilted back in the other one! Ill delete it later.



Great progress! What's your regimen?


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's some wonderful progress! Congrats  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks luv. For my own historical reference i updated with another pic i think my head was tilted! Its so hard to control head angles in progress shots!


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 28, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Great progress! What's your regimen?


  Thank u! I think my head was slightly tilted in fairness so i updated the pic. But not hugely different i guess.   shampoo with trader joes nourish spa and then either use emergencia, nexus humectress with oil added, or aphogee two step if its protein time (usually 3 times a month, my hair likes that stuff).  I also occasionally do hot oil treatments with moska oil. Then just air or roller set w chi keratin mist & rusk smoother. i had an event this week so i got it flat ironed at the salon but i usually wash it at home and use no heat. I wear claws most of the time, the big j crew ones that don't tug. I moisturize and seal now and them with ubh satin creme and some oil but not consistently (i kno horrible). Relax every 10 wks or so mizani bb mild. viviscal, msm powder, biotin, and flaxseed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Since my mane is straight, decided to do Progress check. The orange is november abt a wk before thanksgiving. The white tank is now. Not anything to write home about but i c progress. SL in some states but im not calling it for another inch. We will see how long that takes. My hair has had a hard winter. No growth spurt and more than usual shedding since the cold hit  use the last white tank tho, i think my hair was tilted back in the other one! Ill delete it later.



That's great progress. It's very noticeable.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 1, 2014)

Two weeks in this sew in and I'm almost over it! Smh.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Things are getting better. I completed my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Things are getting better. I completed my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.



Lovely ma'am

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lovely ma'am
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank You. I enjoyed it for today. It has frizzed up now so I will see if I can salvage it with some bantu knots.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Things are getting better. I completed my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.


Lovely. Your crown is filling up nicely too.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Since my mane is straight, decided to do Progress check. The orange is november abt a wk before thanksgiving. The white tank is now. Not anything to write home about but i c progress. SL in some states but im not calling it for another inch. We will see how long that takes. My hair has had a hard winter. No growth spurt and more than usual shedding since the cold hit  use the last white tank tho, i think my hair was tilted back in the other one! Ill delete it later.


Nothing to write home about? That's some great progress. Your hair looks nice and healthy. I ll say you are SL. Good work.


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 4, 2014)

I big chopped in Oct 2013 after 6 months of transitioning. This was my second big chop. My first BC was in 2007 and I stayed natural for 14 months. This go around at being natural my priorities have changed I am a mother and work. I just don't have the time necessary to care for my natural hair like I have in the past. So I decided to relax a couple of days ago. My hair is short and prior to my most recent bc my hair was bsl. I've had short hair in high school, but not since then.

*Regimen *
Shampoo weekly
DC under steamer twice weekly
Roller set twice weekly


Starting pic March 2014


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 4, 2014)

naturalpride said:


> I big chopped in Oct 2013 after 6 months of transitioning. This was my second big chop. My first BC was in 2007 and I stayed natural for 14 months. This go around at being natural my priorities have changed I am a mother and work. I just don't have the time necessary to care for my natural hair like I have in the past. So I decided to relax a couple of days ago. My hair is short and prior to my most recent bc my hair was bsl. I've had short hair in high school, but not since then.
> 
> Regimen
> -Sulfur oil mix daily
> ...



Congrats on your decision! Looks so nice and healthy.


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Congrats on your decision! Looks so nice and healthy.



Thank you


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

ronie said:


> Lovely. Your crown is filling up nicely too.



Thank You! I am excited about my crown. When I finally do get enough length for nice twists, I won't have to be so self conscious that I have a hole in the back of my head erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

This in between length is aggravating :tantrum. I oiled my scalp last night and then could not get my short flat twists to pin up in a way that looked decent. So I took the flat twist in the back down and just put in two flat twists.

Styling is aggravating. I need to come up with 4 styles and just rotate them for the next 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This in between length is aggravating :tantrum. I oiled my scalp last night and then could not get my short flat twists to pin up in a way that looked decent. So I took the flat twist in the back down and just put in two flat twists.
> 
> Styling is aggravating. I need to come up with 4 styles and just rotate them for the next 2 to 3 months.



Girl I know what you mean! I'm contemplating cutting my hair! I think I want to go short like xu93's hair. I attached an old pic of my short hair.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 5, 2014)

The month of March will be a no heat month for me. I'm thinking about transitioning to natural but I'm not sure. I do know that my hair needs a long break from chemicals. Only time will tell


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 5, 2014)

Doing a search and destroy but not only for splits but for these dang single strand knots. They are the devil for natural hair


----------



## Queensheba88 (Mar 7, 2014)

Relaxed today at 13 weeks post I only have wet pics of my hair but it has grown a lot since my first relaxer in dec I did a corrective on all of my hair and I'm sure it added to my length a little holding to be Sl my June I will update with dry pics later


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Did a roller set on dry hair so could dust with my splitender. Did scalp treatment, followed by a protein treatment.  I washed with tea and now dcing. I'm ready for bed but I still need to rinse. I hope my hair is happy.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

So I rcvd my order yesterday from Anabelles when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated. 


View attachment 249363



View attachment 249365


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I rcvd my order yesterday from Anabelles when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249363
> ...



Very cute curls.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very cute curls.



Thanks faith. I just wish my shrinkage wasn't so darn crazy. Anyway I'm liking her products so far. I believe I've found my replacement for HH.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did a roller set on dry hair so could dust with my splitender. Did scalp treatment, followed by a protein treatment.  I washed with tea and now dcing. I'm ready for bed but I still need to rinse. I hope my hair is happy.



How was your split ender experience?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> How was your split ender experience?



It was a good experience. It was easier to use and my ends came out smoother. Almost silky for a minute. I think my next dusting in April will have my ends better than they have been in 4 years. I love how little the splitender takes off.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It was a good experience. It was easier to use and my ends came out smoother. Almost silky for a minute. I think my next dusting in April will have my ends better than they have been in 4 years. I love how little the splitender takes off.



It's a nice little tool. The directions say to make 3 passes and that takes off 1/4 inch or so. I find myself making about 5 passes and still it probably is barely 1/4. Love it though. Using it every month now and with protective styles im retaining better.

Speaking of PSs, think this weekend gonna move back to crochet braids. The kinky twists are great but unfortunately I have to make them really small to stay on my fine strands. Im not about that 4 hour take down life. Plus they frizz the moment I put liquid on to moisturize. And not moisturizing or washing my eczema prone scalp at least once a week is not an option.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> It's a nice little tool. The directions say to make 3 passes and that takes off 1/4 inch or so. I find myself making about 5 passes and still it probably is barely 1/4. Love it though. Using it every month now and with protective styles im retaining better.
> 
> Speaking of PSs, think this weekend gonna move back to crochet braids. The kinky twists are great but unfortunately I have to make them really small to stay on my fine strands. Im not about that 4 hour take down life. Plus they frizz the moment I put liquid on to moisturize. And not moisturizing or washing my eczema prone scalp at least once a week is not an option.



I just do passes until I like the way my ends feel  When I finish my entire head there is less in the container than when I did 1/4 of my head. I will probably adjust to the 3 passes after using it for a while. Right now my ends are still jacked up so need to get rid of them. They are feeling better though.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 9, 2014)

mschristine said:


> The month of March will be a no heat month for me. I'm thinking about transitioning to natural but I'm not sure. I do know that my hair needs a long break from chemicals. Only time will tell



I am doing the same thing! Being relaxed I need to baby my hair. It's not I. It's best condition. And it's because of the excessive heat use


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 10, 2014)

I suppose my hair is retaining length. It isn't breaking. I went two weeks without washing in my quest to reduce manipulation. Verdict is still out on if it'll do that again.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

If I can figure out a way to keep my twists moisturized from wash day until Friday or if I can figure out a way to remoisturize my twist on Wednesday, I will be able to coast to SL using two strand twists. Right now my twists dry out around Wednesday and I have a hard time getting them remoisturized. I have a few ideas that I will have to try out week to week.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If I can figure out a way to keep my twists moisturized from wash day until Friday or if I can figure out a way to remoisturize my twist on Wednesday, I will be able to coast to SL using two strand twists. Right now my twists dry out around Wednesday and I have a hard time getting them remoisturized. I have a few ideas that I will have to try out week to week.



faithVA 

This might sounds silly but have you tried "squeezing" in a moisturizer into your twists? I put my twists in Saturday morning. Saturday night, Sunday, and this morning I took my moisturizer and kinda squeezed my twists in my hand with my moisturizer. When I took them down this morning my hair was good to go.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> faithVA
> 
> This might sounds silly but have you tried "squeezing" in a moisturizer into your twists? I put my twists in Saturday morning. Saturday night, Sunday, and this morning I took my moisturizer and kinda squeezed my twists in my hand with my moisturizer. When I took them down this morning my hair was good to go.



I probably have tried this in the past, but it is worth trying again. I will add it to my list of things to try. Thanks!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If I can figure out a way to keep my twists moisturized from wash day until Friday or if I can figure out a way to remoisturize my twist on Wednesday, I will be able to coast to SL using two strand twists. Right now my twists dry out around Wednesday and I have a hard time getting them remoisturized. I have a few ideas that I will have to try out week to week.



For me I have to create a mix with my favorite tea spritz, conditioner, and a thick oil and it moisturizes for days!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> For me I have to create a mix with my favorite tea spritz, conditioner, and a thick oil and it moisturizes for days!



Thanks. I may try this after I try a few other things. I'm not sure about the conditioner part. If I don't rinse out conditioner, I think it tends to make my hair look dull and dirty. I definitely have to play around with some variations.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I may try this after I try a few other things. I'm not sure about the conditioner part. If I don't rinse out conditioner, I think it tends to make my hair look dull and dirty. I definitely have to play around with some variations.



Oh ok. I've also done it with leave ins and creamy moisturizers. I get the same results tho. I hope you find something that works. Your hair is just flourishing and I love seeing it!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Oh ok. I've also done it with leave ins and creamy moisturizers. I get the same results tho. I hope you find something that works. Your hair is just flourishing and I love seeing it!



Thank You. The suggestions are helpful. It's amazing how much I've forgotten. Maybe I will try the KKNT with my tea spritz and some oil.

Thank you for the kind words. 

It's about dang time my hair started flourishing  This journey has been long. Sheesh!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 10, 2014)

Been awile but still here. Did a henna treat on sunday to get rid of my grey hairs. I am going to get a press and curl on Thursday, havent used heat since my hair cut on 12/16. Will post comparison pics to see the growth diff. Curious to see if the MSM and bee mine serum has helped to accelerate the growth considering I get about 1/2 inch a month


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

Almost that time for check in LCs ladies! Can't wait to see everyone's progress so far.

ETA- I probably won't participate in this LC. I won't do mines until June.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

My hair seems to hold moisture for about 3 days. After that it is OK but I can feel it drying out and the SSKs start. 

Optimally I would love to do a mid-week rinse or cowash. I've never had luck cowashing in twist. My twist unravel and my hair frizzes no matter what I use, how gentle I am or how I try to protect it. 

I've also tried all the moisturizing suggestions to remoisturize my hair. It lasts for a few hours but my hair gets drier and it just won't make it 7 days. So this month and next is dedicated to keeping my twist moisturized.

I was going to put a t-shirt around my head, get in the shower and rinse with the t-shirt on. I know that sounds crazy. But I was hoping by reducing the pressure of the water, it would prevent my twist from unraveling. But I was too lazy when I got home. 

Instead I put a nice layer of oil on my twists. I filled my kitchen sink with water and 2 tbsp of ACV and dunked my head. I couldn't get all of my twist in the water so I used a cup and poured the water over my head until my hair was saturated. I then wrapped my hair in a t-shirt. When my hair is damp I will seal with hazelnut oil. 

I'm not sure how it will turn out but so far so good. My twists are intact and look better than they did earlier. I just need them to stay moisturized until Friday.  If this doesn't work, I have another 6 options on my list to try


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 12, 2014)

faithVA work it out honey! Lol. I'm sure something will work. Do you steam too?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> faithVA work it out honey! Lol. I'm sure something will work. Do you steam too?



I have tried steaming. I got the same results as baggying but it still dries hard.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Just hendigo'd and cowashed. Placed my hair in 20 three strand twists. Will take down in morning. 



View attachment 250211


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2014)

^^ I just watched two tutorials on that because I didn't understand the concept. Its gon be pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ I just watched two tutorials on that because I didn't understand the concept. Its gon be pretty!



Thanks...

I think this video explains it very well

http://youtu.be/E6iePTGdiis


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

My attempt to remoisturize did not work and my hair was still dry today. So I cowashed with devacurl one, sealed with Hairveda Cocosta and hazelnut oil and twisted with TW Curling Cream. I will probably sit under the dryer at least for 30 minutes so its dry in the morning. I may have to just cowash every 3 to 4 days


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I think this video explains it very well
> 
> http://youtu.be/E6iePTGdiis



That was a good video. The others started with a braid at the top.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> That was a good video. The others started with a braid at the top.



I never start with a braid...guess it's just personal preference. I just saw this video recently and thought it was really good explanation.


----------



## Trixie58 (Mar 14, 2014)

My hair shed a lot on wash day today. Heading next wk for a relaxer. Hopefully no damage done. Shedding always freaks me out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My attempt to remoisturize did not work and my hair was still dry today. So I cowashed with devacurl one, sealed with Hairveda Cocosta and hazelnut oil and twisted with TW Curling Cream. I will probably sit under the dryer at least for 30 minutes so its dry in the morning. I may have to just cowash every 3 to 4 days



That's ok faithVA. I  had to cowash about 3x a week to get my moisture up. once I found the right products it decreased to once a week between full washes. Maybe twice if I want to start my style over.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 14, 2014)

Getting a sew in tomorrow so I'm posting my lc early. Top is from January 10, bottom is from today. So two months.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19790413]That's ok faithVA. I  had to cowash about 3x a week to get my moisture up. once I found the right products it decreased to once a week between full washes. Maybe twice if I want to start my style over.



How long did you have to cowash?

I think I will hogwash as well but make sure I use something with glycerin until my hair recovers.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 15, 2014)

It was a couple months of frantic cowashing and trying condish after condish.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> It was a couple months of frantic cowashing and trying condish after condish.



Ok. I'm going to try and do this and just tough it out. Cleansing isn't bad but trying to resettle it midweek is time consuming. Think I will just do two flat twist in the back and twist the front. Maybe that will work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 15, 2014)

Hate to ask but have you tried the cheap stuff? 

That dang V05 ain't even a dollar. But it bumps the moisture right up for a midweek cowash. I don't use it for anything else.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Hate to ask but have you tried the cheap stuff?
> 
> That dang V05 ain't even a dollar. But it bumps the moisture right up for a midweek cowash. I don't use it for anything else.



Yes I've tried it twice along with suave. My hair didn't care for it. I couldn't even use it to prepoo. I have plenty of devacurl one and if I run out I can use Giovanni or Shea moisture. I'm really just concerned about styling after.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 15, 2014)

May I join in on this challenge also?

What length are you now? EL due to disastrous cut at a "natural hair" salon

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Transitioning

What retention methods do you plan on using? Protective styling with wigs

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? I will be starting a multivitamin supplement on 4/1.

Starting pic attached:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> May I join in on this challenge also?
> 
> What length are you now? EL due to disastrous cut at a "natural hair" salon
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ I just watched two tutorials on that because I didn't understand the concept. Its gon be pretty!



Here's my results...I did leave the twist in unintentionally for these two days. Just took them down bc we are going out to eat for my sisters bday. My hair is a little frizzy so yeah. I also tried to get the best shots since I didn't have my picture takers aka the kids here to help me lol. Got a close up of my eye make up...nothing special just because haha!

























Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2014)

^^I absolutely love it! I can't wait to try it. Gorgeous curls and makeup.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^I absolutely love it! I can't wait to try it. Gorgeous curls and makeup.



Thanks Babygrowth! It is quite simple and I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 16, 2014)

Gorgeous HairPleezeGrow!

Now about that liner  Is that a liquid pencil? What brand is it? My regular pencil is just about gone. TIA!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Gorgeous HairPleezeGrow!
> 
> Now about that liner  Is that a liquid pencil? What brand is it? My regular pencil is just about gone. TIA!



Thanks...yes its a liquid liner by Jordana called Fabuliner


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 17, 2014)

It is certainly growing up in these crochets. I was afraid because I braided pretty tight but now I can stick the tip of my finger up under the cornrow. Wht's funny is the crown is tighter still than the nape. So it's not just breakage that keeps my crown short but it really does grow slower than the rest of my hair.

No more massages thogh. That was causing damage. Will have to figure out what to do with it when I'm sick of PSing all the time (I do miss my hair).


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 17, 2014)

faithVA how long was the ship time for NO?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2014)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19802473]faithVA how long was the ship time for NO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It probably takes her 3 to 4 days to ship. It's hard to say because of the snow days we have had. I seem to keep ordering right before a snow storm  I think I got my last package in 7 days but I am in the same state.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 20, 2014)

My hair grows so slow! I tried to put my hair up in a bun. I don't want to use heat and it was a fail. I think I am going to buy curl formers this weekend.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 20, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while. I think I'm experiencing a spurt. My hair feels 8 weeks post but it's only been 5. Idk if this is due to my lack of heat use on my hair and roots. It's been steady sailing thus far. I haven't been to a salon since my relaxer touch up in Feb so I'm hoping to hold out until late April when I'll be 8+ weeks post. 

I'm trying to stretch to 12 weeks if I can. I am also trying to finally reach SL since I trimmed 3 inches over the last 12 months, I want to just dust when needed and retain retain retain!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 24, 2014)

I had to cut about two inches off my hair. My dead ends where so bad that I couldn't even curl them! Looks like I won't be making shoulder length till November


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 24, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I had to cut about two inches off my hair. My dead ends where so bad that I couldn't even curl them! Looks like I won't be making shoulder length till November



Are you going to stop dyeing your hair? Being relaxed and dyed and using heat? The trifecta. 

I don't know what you mean by dead ends. You must mean severe heat and chemically damaged ends.  Fried. 2 inches is a lot of hair. I hope you lay off the heat at least or you will keep having to cut off your hair. 

I hope you have a good regimen and are using products for severely damaged hair. There are no shortcuts when trying to grow out hair that has been relaxed, dyed several times and heat damaged. You will have to do more to your hair to save it than you would have being natural.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 24, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Are you going to stop dyeing your hair? Being relaxed and dyed and using heat? The trifecta.  I don't know what you mean by dead ends. You must mean severe heat and chemically damaged ends.  Fried. 2 inches is a lot of hair. I hope you lay off the heat at least or you will keep having to cut off your hair.  I hope you have a good regimen and are using products for severely damaged hair. There are no shortcuts when trying to grow out hair that has been relaxed, dyed several times and heat damaged. You will have to do more to your hair to save it than you would have being natural.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sorry I didn't means dead ends I did mean fried/severely damaged ends. Yup no more dying and no more heat and no more relaxing. Idk what my problem is. Thinking I can relax my hair and not have the same outcome over and over. Hopefully I learned my lesson. 
My hair is not bone straight so I am just wearing a wash and go for now. It's not pretty but it will stay healthy.   Since my big thing is length I'll just keep growing my hair for a year and a half or so then BC.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

I am switching over to rollersetting. I wasn't able to keep my hair moisturized in twists for whatever reason and my ends ending up splitting even if I moisturized and sealed.

My hair seems to like rollersetting. It is soft and it stays moisturized longer. I moisturized and sealed last night and then used satin rollers and my hair is nice and curly today and my moisture and softness levels are at least an 8 out of 10. 

Soon as I get this phone to send pics I will post. Will definitely post for our March check in.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 24, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Sorry I didn't means dead ends I did mean fried/severely damaged ends. Yup no more dying and no more heat and no more relaxing. Idk what my problem is. Thinking I can relax my hair and not have the same outcome over and over. Hopefully I learned my lesson.
> My hair is not bone straight so I am just wearing a wash and go for now. It's not pretty but it will stay healthy.   Since my big thing is length I'll just keep growing my hair for a year and a half or so then BC.



Maybe you should try mini-chops? 

What protein treatment  are you using?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

I couldn't crop it but this is my hair this morning. No real growth but I think it is healthier than a few months ago.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's my early length check.  I did a side by side from my original submission in december after a major cut.  This time around, the hairdresser only timmed about a half inch after my press.  I do see more fullness and some length more to the front so I guess I'm doing something right.  AND I had far less split ends from my last visit.  I am thinking that I may be in the SL 2015 at the rate I am growing tho.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Here's my early length check.  I did a side by side from my original submission in december after a major cut.  This time around, the hairdresser only timmed about a half inch after my press.  I do see more fullness and some length more to the front so I guess I'm doing something right.  AND I had far less split ends from my last visit.  I am thinking that I may be in the SL 2015 at the rate I am growing tho.  We'll see what happens.



Definitely see the length and fullness. I agree it looks like your front grows faster than your back. But it will catch up


----------



## momi (Mar 26, 2014)

I cant believe after all these years I am back in the hair growth section. 

This undercut was not a good idea.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 26, 2014)

faithVA
Girl your hair looks healthy and thick.  Good job.  Keep on doing whatever you are doing.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2014)

JazzyOle[USER=317281 said:
			
		

> JazzyOleBabe[/USER]Babe;19847349]faithVA
> Girl your hair looks healthy and thick.  Good job.  Keep on doing whatever you are doing.



Thank you. I'm trying to work something.

Haven't seen you around much lately.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 29, 2014)

faithVA

I still here with the struggle.  Trying to be a full shoulder length which I thought I was until this winter.  I am now between neck and shoulder.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I couldn't crop it but this is my hair this morning. No real growth but I think it is healthier than a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251577



Your hair looks very healthy faithVA.  Keep it up--I've been following you in the Setting for Success Challenge.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 29, 2014)

washed and conditioned with ssi products and did a tea rinse yesterday


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2014)

faithVA! It is looking thick thick thick! OMG! Good job. I think the teas are agreeing with you


----------



## iVR (Mar 30, 2014)

Went and got a trim yesterday. My stylist says my hair is so much softer since I switched products. Also this time she flat ironed it, it was still soft and it smoothed out easier.  Even my ends were acting right!  Score lol.  The first photos are from yesterday. The other is from 2 or 3 months ago.  I have my hair a little different in the old one.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 30, 2014)

Currently in a weave. I will do a length check the first week of June when I take this hair out! I hope to be SL then and finally out of this challenge!! I should get another inch or so by then. I'm currently 6 weeks post so I already have half an inch of new growth before I weaved up.

2 inches to SL. 4 inches to APL!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> faithVA
> 
> I still here with the struggle.  Trying to be a full shoulder length which I thought I was until this winter.  I am now between neck and shoulder.



Cool. You are getting close. I'm still pretty much ear length so I'm between EL and NL.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Your hair looks very healthy faithVA.  Keep it up--I've been following you in the Setting for Success Challenge.



Thank You. It isn't healthy yet but it is getting better. I am hoping by the beginning of summer I have a full healthy head of hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> faithVA! It is looking thick thick thick! OMG! Good job. I think the teas are agreeing with you



Thank You! I didn't think my hair was thick until I went to get it rollerset and she said, You have a lot of hair . I'm glad it is thick though  But it takes FOREVER to do  My hair likes acv and teas. Go figure. Skipping shampoo has definitely saved my hair. I may try a very diluted one for my scalp next week after I oil down my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

[USER=393677 said:
			
		

> iVR[/USER];19861719]Went and got a trim yesterday. My stylist says my hair is so much softer since I switched products. Also this time she flat ironed it, it was still soft and it smoothed out easier.  Even my ends were acting right!  Score lol.  The first photos are from yesterday. The other is from 2 or 3 months ago.  I have my hair a little different in the old one.



What products are you using?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

It's wash day for me. I wanted to be finished by 10 but that's not going to happen. I will post my end of March pictures Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 30, 2014)

Ohhhh it's time for LC? Oh dear... Will figure out how I will try and do that

Oan, I did a rhassoul clay wash, first time just that cut with some cheapie V05. This twist out is poppin'! Might be the little extra length too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the support ladies. It means a lot.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.





Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't post a starting picture  It really doesn't matter since I haven't retained anything. I thought my regimen was good and I would get some nice growth and retention but I didn't. It was actually the opposite. I ended up having a set back in November and I have spent from November until now nursing my hair back to health.

I originally said I would reach SL by April  Don't know where I got that from. I am shooting for December. 

I'm just going to use my last curlformer sets and yesterday's rollerset as my starting pic. And then hopefully in July I will have a nice update picture for comparison.

*Curlformer set from 3/24/2014*


*Rollerset from 3/30/2014*


My hair is still between EL and NL depending on the section. Let's see what the spring brings.


----------



## iVR (Mar 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What products are you using?


 I use YHYC organic hair care products.  I'm tender headed and I have a sensitive scalp so their products have worked well for me so far.  The customer service is decent too.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 31, 2014)

iVR said:
			
		

> I use YHYC organic hair care products.  I'm tender headed and I have a sensitive scalp so their products have worked well for me so far.  The customer service is decent too.



Yhyc? 

Help? 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Yhyc?
> 
> Help?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I think its, Your Hair Your Choice.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I didn't post a starting picture  It really doesn't matter since I haven't retained anything. I thought my regimen was good and I would get some nice growth and retention but I didn't. It was actually the opposite. I ended up having a set back in November and I have spent from November until now nursing my hair back to health.
> 
> I originally said I would reach SL by April  Don't know where I got that from. I am shooting for December.
> 
> ...



Faith I think you've gained thickness and some growth. It may not be drastic but it looks like to me you have from previous pics you've posted if I remember them correctly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Faith I think you've gained thickness and some growth. It may not be drastic but it looks like to me you have from previous pics you've posted if I remember them correctly.



It is a bit thicker. Maybe some growth but yeah that November set back got me. Didn't retain two inches and probably going to lose another inch or so before it's over.

But I will hang in there and hope to come out on the other side.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

Put my hair in flat twist. Pulling out my splitender this weekend and doing a protein treatment. Maybe I can shutdown this breakage.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Faith I think you've gained thickness and some growth. It may not be drastic but it looks like to me you have from previous pics you've posted if I remember them correctly.



Well, I agree with HPG. I I think your hair is thicker and longer. It definitely looks healthier. 

Faith it is only April. Things will start getting better as the weather improves! You need to claim growth and health for the summer! You are getting there. I am getting there. 
We are in better shape than last year. We are in tweak mode. We got this!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Well, I agree with HPG. I I think your hair is thicker and longer. It definitely looks healthier.
> 
> Faith it is only April. Things will start getting better as the weather improves! You need to claim growth and health for the summer! You are getting there. I am getting there.
> We are in better shape than last year. We are in tweak mode. We got this!
> ...



Thank you. I'm just a bit nervous. I'm stuck having a lot of breakage and I'm afraid to be hopeful. It seems like it's getting better but what if it's s trick? Just having one of those weeks.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I'm just a bit nervous. I'm stuck having a lot of breakage and I'm afraid to be hopeful. It seems like it's getting better but what if it's s trick? Just having one of those weeks.



Yup, we all have those weeks. Do not lose hope. Aren't you in a better place this year than last year at this time? Yes, you are.

 It isn't a trick. It is all coming together.  

Remember how well you filled in your crown? It took nurturing and patience. Look at you now. 

You know where the breakage is from so that is half the battle. Once that is sorted you will feel better. You could do a deep trim, small trims,or  splitender more frequently. 

I think you are right. Hide your hair for a while. We all need breaks from our hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Yup, we all have those weeks. Do not lose hope. Aren't you in a better place this year than last year at this time? Yes, you are.
> 
> It isn't a trick. It is all coming together.
> 
> ...



Thank You. I go through these phases. Have good weeks and then I bottom out  I really want to do a deep trim but I only have 4 inches of hair in the back which is already difficult to manage. And I'm not feeling extensions or wigs at the moment. If I don't have a breakthrough in April though, I will have to put in some extensions or wig it or something. 

I am going to do more frequent protein treatments and use the splitender more often as you suggested. 

I put my hair into flat twists. If I can find just one flat twists style that works for the back of my hair I am going to ride it until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey ladies. I took my weave out but left the cornrows in. That hair shed too much. I'm done with aliexpress. Anywhoo. I have alot of newgrowth or it looks that way because of my hair type. Either way I'm ready to feel my scalp again and wear my hair for a while. In July I will be putting in crochet braids using Senegalese twist hair so that will be my giving birth style. I will have a pic for y'all in about 2.5 weeks after a trim and touchup. faithVA hang in there honey. You are my hairspiration and everything you want for your hair is coming your way. And that goes for all of us!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2014)

So I'm not tempted to cut too much hair I bought me a short wig. Please excuse my preggo face. No makeup and my nose is super huge now!


----------



## iVR (Apr 1, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> So I'm not tempted to cut too much hair I bought me a short wig. Please excuse my preggo face. No makeup and my nose is super huge now!



That's a nice wig.  Where'd you buy it?


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 1, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> So I'm not tempted to cut too much hair I bought me a short wig. Please excuse my preggo face. No makeup and my nose is super huge now!



Very cute wig


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies. I took my weave out but left the cornrows in. That hair shed too much. I'm done with aliexpress. Anywhoo. I have alot of newgrowth or it looks that way because of my hair type. Either way I'm ready to feel my scalp again and wear my hair for a while. In July I will be putting in crochet braids using Senegalese twist hair so that will be my giving birth style. I will have a pic for y'all in about 2.5 weeks after a trim and touchup. faithVA hang in there honey. You are my hairspiration and everything you want for your hair is coming your way. And that goes for all of us!



Thank You. All of this encouragement is forcing me to get my mental act together. HanaKuroi keeps telling me. I better listen before I get spanked


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> So I'm not tempted to cut too much hair I bought me a short wig. Please excuse my preggo face. No makeup and my nose is super huge now!
> 
> 
> View attachment 252885
> ...



That is really cute. That's how I liked to wear my hair when I was relaxed. I love short sassy cuts.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank You. All of this encouragement is forcing me to get my mental act together. HanaKuroi keeps telling me. I better listen before I get spanked



What?  I haven't threatened to  anyone in a long time. Faith you are bad, I have never threatened you. 

I am trying to change. 

I am going for kinder, gentler Hana for 2014. 

(not really, maybe....., probably not) 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> What?  I haven't threatened to  anyone in a long time. Faith you are bad, I have never threatened you.
> 
> I am trying to change.
> 
> ...



 That post had guilt written all over it  

My post was really just trying to say that HanaKuroi told me so. You need a Woo Sah girl


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 1, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> So I'm not tempted to cut too much hair I bought me a short wig. Please excuse my preggo face. No makeup and my nose is super huge now!



Very cute wig. Do not cut your hair!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, it looks like I am going to have to leave this challenge. It seems like my hair isn't growing at all. I probably won't be SL until 2015. But, I will cheer everyone on from the sidelines!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Well, it looks like I am going to have to leave this challenge. It seems like my hair isn't growing at all. I probably won't be SL until 2015. But, I will cheer everyone on from the sidelines!



Don't leave. My hair isn't growing either. Maybe we will both have a growth spurt.


----------



## iVR (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Don't leave. My hair isn't growing either. Maybe we will both have a growth spurt.



You're hair is growing...it's just taking it's sweet time showing you results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 1, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Well, it looks like I am going to have to leave this challenge. It seems like my hair isn't growing at all. I probably won't be SL until 2015. But, I will cheer everyone on from the sidelines!



Y'all are not going anywhere! There my foot is put down...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Y'all are not going anywhere! There my foot is put down...



Uh oh big momma put her foot down.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2014)

iVR said:


> That's a nice wig.  Where'd you buy it?



I got it from my local BSS.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Y'all are not going anywhere! There my foot is put down...



What is going on? 

Why are they showing out? 

They better watch out.  For real. Your foot is down.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 2, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Well, it looks like I am going to have to leave this challenge. It seems like my hair isn't growing at all. I probably won't be SL until 2015. But, I will cheer everyone on from the sidelines!



KidneyBean86 you and me will be buddies! I was feeling the same way but stay in and we'll try to get as close as we can girl.

 at ms HPG the foot is put down!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> KidneyBean86 you and me will be buddies! I was feeling the same way but stay in and we'll try to get as close as we can girl.
> 
> at ms HPG the foot is put down!



Yes we can be the three hair musketeers.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 2, 2014)

Took so long to do my hair today. Had to go through each section and smooth the ends out. I think I need a trim. I have not had one in awhile..not sure if my ends are chewed up from doing twist outs or are split for some reason. 

Not really sure how to deal with some of my hair being coarse and some being fine. My hair is growing but man it doesn't seem like it. I am hoping I will see some kinda results by 2years no relaxer date in Dec. 

I will be a year natural in June and I made a lot of progress but uhg. It's getting to the point where it's just getting bigger and splitter.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

Decided to give myself and my hair a break. I put my hair in flat twists last night and will wear flat twists through the month of April. I will DC twice a week so will restyle mid-week. This should give us both a break but still allow me to figure out more about my regimen.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

I got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



View attachment 253451



View attachment 253453



View attachment 253455



View attachment 253457



View attachment 253459



View attachment 253461


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 4, 2014)

So I'm addicted to the french rolls, which I have to stuff with marley hair since my crown is short. Lately it's been a roll on each side. 

Between this and long term PSing, my retention is 

Think I will try this with less bang poofiness. Our hair is about the same length (same in back but I got a short slow-growing crown). Will be a great look for work. 

French Roll Updo on Natural Hair


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> So I'm addicted to the french rolls, which I have to stuff with marley hair since my crown is short. Lately it's been a roll on each side.  Between this and long term PSing, my retention is   Think I will try this with less bang poofiness. Our hair is about the same length (same in back but I got a short slow-growing crown). Will be a great look for work.  French Roll Updo on Natural Hair



Thanks for this, now I have another style option!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> So I'm addicted to the french rolls, which I have to stuff with marley hair since my crown is short. Lately it's been a roll on each side.
> 
> Between this and long term PSing, my retention is
> 
> ...



Thanks for the video link. I love updos. Can't wait until I get there, I will definitely be trying this one.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 6, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Decided to give myself and my hair a break. I put my hair in flat twists last night and will wear flat twists through the month of April. I will DC twice a week so will restyle mid-week. This should give us both a break but still allow me to figure out more about my regimen.



Will you be able to apply the kalpi tone in twists? I have read it is harder to rinse out than henna.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Will you be able to apply the kalpi tone in twists? I have read it is harder to rinse out than henna.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I take my twists out on wash day.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I take my twists out on wash day.



Are you just going to apply it to your roots only? Can you test an area before applying it all over? Some people say to DC after. No one has real reviews they just repeat what is on the box. 

I use sukeysh from Henna Sooq and some of the ingredients are the same. I don't think you will have a problem if you DC. But I am an advocate for using stuff on a Sally area before going all out.

 I love testing areas of hair before applying new stuff all over in case there is an issue. A small area with breakage is easier to hide. 

You can also see just what they mean by darkening grays. How dark is dark? How long will it last? And would it be worth it to go through a process like henna if it isn't beneficial?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Are you just going to apply it to your roots only? Can you test an area before applying it all over? Some people say to DC after. No one has real reviews they just repeat what is on the box.
> 
> I use sukeysh from Henna Sooq and some of the ingredients are the same. I don't think you will have a problem if you DC. But I am an advocate for using stuff on a Sally area before going all out.
> 
> ...



I will test it out first. What's a Sally area?  don't you love autocorrect.

I'm getting hair lazy so not sure when. Will probably just color my grays for now.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I will test it out first. What's a Sally area?  don't you love autocorrect.
> 
> I'm getting hair lazy so not sure when. Will probably just color my grays for now.



Sally area?  I think it should have said small. Autocorrect can get you in trouble. 

I am hair lazy too. I should be henna'ing and haven't since December.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## momi (Apr 6, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Thanks for this, now I have another style option!



This is a very feminine style.... Very pretty.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

So i think i will be relaxing after i take this sew in out in three weeks. i should have enough hair to put into a donut bun (my favorite protective style). idk, i like to see my progress, and with shrinkage, it'll be years before i can really "do" anything with my real hair besides twist and braids.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally stopped playing around and put in my flat twist. I'm going to try to stay in flat twist until the end of June and then see where my hair is.  That's twelve weeks out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the video link. I love updos. Can't wait until I get there, I will definitely be trying this one.



Yw. I already tried the style and it took less than 10min!

Btw, Even at el, I was doing a version of this, but just adding Marley to the inside of the rolls to make them look full. Until apl, I will probably always have to add.due to my low density.

Also, my crown is still el! Shoot... A little hair butter and some Bobby pins handles that.

Don't let it being shorter than the vid hold you back.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Yw. I already tried the style and it took less than 10min!
> 
> Btw, Even at el, I was doing a version of this, but just adding Marley to the inside of the rolls to make them look full. Until apl, I will probably always have to add.due to my low density.
> 
> ...



It's hard to explain but my hair in the back isn't long enough, especially my nape.    I did watch the video and I'm still going to need 2 more inches even if I stuff if. But the front is ready to go. I will just have to be patient and wait until Fall.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It's hard to explain but my hair in the back isn't long enough, especially my nape.    I did watch the video and I'm still going to need 2 more inches even if I stuff if. But the front is ready to go. I will just have to be patient and wait until Fall.


That 2 inches will be here before you know it!.

I think our heads work in reverse  my crown is so lame. Part of it staying short is that the coil pattern is waaaay tighter.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm 8 weeks post this week. Let the stretching begin!!

Hoping to keep this sew in for 3 months!! I want to be sl or CBL by the start of summer so late June. I probably won't get a relaxer though. I want to length check, finally graduate to APL and reinstall. I should be able to get 4 inches this year. Gonna restart my biotin regimen too


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

I finally stopped playing around and have committed to wearing flat twist for all of April and hopefully through the end of June. I will wait until the end of April though to commit to May.

I plan on just wearing this same style for April and redoing it on wash day. Hopefully by the end of April I will have some increased length to allow me to wear a different style. I will be doing my hair twice a week Wednesday/Sunday or Thursday/Monday for now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks very soft and moisturized faithVA. I like it!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Looks very soft and moisturized faithVA. I like it!



Thank You!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 8, 2014)

I keep marveling at your increased thickness & fullness faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I keep marveling at your increased thickness & fullness faithVA!



You always make me go back and look at my picture to try to see what you see  I'm so glad I have you ladies. I probably would have shaved my head again already.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I finally stopped playing around and have committed to wearing flat twist for all of April and hopefully through the end of June. I will wait until the end of April though to commit to May.
> 
> I plan on just wearing this same style for April and redoing it on wash day. Hopefully by the end of April I will have some increased length to allow me to wear a different style. I will be doing my hair twice a week Wednesday/Sunday or Thursday/Monday for now.



It looks thick and full. I like it faith. You have a good plan!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You always make me go back and look at my picture to try to see what you see  I'm so glad I have you ladies. I probably would have shaved my head again already.



Say what now!?! Lol


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 8, 2014)

So, I tugged a strand of my hair today(super fro) and it looks like it is almost past EL. Maybe I will reach SL after all....yay


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Say what now!?! Lol



:lol yeah before lhcf I tried henna and my hair was brick hard. I just shaved it all off. That was the life. Not a care in the world.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 9, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> So, I tugged a strand of my hair today(super fro) and it looks like it is almost past EL. Maybe I will reach SL after all....yay



That's wonderful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> :lol yeah before lhcf I tried henna and my hair was brick hard. I just shaved it all off. That was the life. Not a care in the world.



Smh...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 10, 2014)

My nape is the longest its ever been and has been the first to hit collar bone length. Super excited  My nape hairs are going to be ON POINT.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 11, 2014)

chugging away and still learning things about my hair after 7 years natural go figure.

My hair nets the absolute best twistouts if done on soaking wet hair. Done it three times now and results are the same.The twist out holds definition longer as well.  Funny it even retains better moisture.  I twisted on Sunday after my henna, been rocking a twistout since Tuesday morning and have not needed to apply any product to my hair since Sunday nor have I retwisted.  I just tie it up in a scarf turban style, fluff and go in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

Did my midweek wash last night. I compared diluted avg on several sections versus diluted marshmallow balm. I can at least conclude that my hair doesn't hate either. Then I twisted my hair back up into flat twists. So  don't need to fool with my hair again until Monday. Going to try to switch over to a Monday, Thursday schedule to keep my weekends free.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 11, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Did my midweek wash last night. I compared diluted avg on several sections versus diluted marshmallow balm. I can at least conclude that my hair doesn't hair either. Then I twisted my hair back up into flat twists. So  don't need to fool with my hair again until Monday. Going to try to switch over to a Monday, Thursday schedule to keep my weekends free.



So that is a no for the marshmallow balm? 

I mixed it in to the intense moisture cream with a  tablespoon of cocoa treat, manuka honey, hazelnut oil, 2 pumps of bask apple sorghum and marshmallow balm. It was a nice combo.

I have yet to leave it in.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> So that is a no for the marshmallow balm?
> 
> I mixed it in to the intense moisture cream with a  tablespoon of cocoa treat, manuka honey, hazelnut oil, 2 pumps of bask apple sorghum and marshmallow balm. It was a nice combo.
> 
> ...



No it isn't a no. My typing is terrible and I can't blame it on the tablet 

My theory is that the ph of the marshmallow balm may be a bit too low to use by itself. It is a ph of 4 when I tested it. I think bringing it to a ph of 5 may make a difference. I had to dilute 1 tablespoon in 16 oz of water to get it up to a 5. 

I didn't do the test on freshly washed hair which is why I was only willing to commit to my hair didn't hate it. But I can say that my hair is soft today so I did not have any crunchiness.

Previously I have just put the marshmallow balm directly on wet hair. I don't think it will work for me that way. I think I have to dilute it. I think my hair is quite sensitive to the ph level.

I do think that mixing it with something probably works well. I will try the diluted mix eventually on dry hair. Maybe it is something I need to mix with my leave-in. But by itself it is a No.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 11, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> No it isn't a no. My typing is terrible and I can't blame it on the tablet
> 
> My theory is that the ph of the marshmallow balm may be a bit too low to use by itself. It is a ph of 4 when I tested it. I think bringing it to a ph of 5 may make a difference. I had to dilute 1 tablespoon in 16 oz of water to get it up to a 5.
> 
> ...



I need your help then. I bought pH strips since you use them. I do not know how to use them or what ph level is best. From ^^^^^ I should stay around 5? Do I put it directly in the product?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19921557]I need your help then. I bought pH strips since you use them. I do not know how to use them or what ph level is best. From ^^^^^ I should stay around 5? Do I put it directly in the product?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



What type of ph strips do you have? I have the individual strips with the 4 color blocks on them.

They say our hair has a natural ph of 4.5 to 5.5. So I'm thinking 4 is too alkaline. And I know that at a ph of 7 my cuticles open giving me that frizzy thing. So after cleansing I like to keep things between 5 and 6. 

Yes put it directly in the product or you can mix it with a bit of water. In this case the water won't affect it because it takes a lot of water to increase the ph of the marshmallow balm.

It takes 16 oz of water to increase the ph of the moisture balm from a 4 to a 5. It only takes 4 oz of water to increase 1 T of AVG from a 4 to a 5, if that gives you any perspective.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 11, 2014)

I have the ones with the blocks on them.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I have the ones with the blocks on them.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Cool. Then you just dip it for a few seconds. Then match it to the image on the box or the container. Start with the 1st block and match it and then move to second.

So for instance a ph of 4 usually is a orange box followed by a yellow box I think. a ph of 5 is more of a yellow box followed by a green box. 

An example.
Say that ph 5 and 6 both started with a orange box, but ph 5 has a yellow as the second box and ph of 6 had a green box as the second box, when you dipped it you would look at the second box on ph 5 and 6 to see which one more closely matched.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't feel like Im growing :/ Hope I haven't reached terminal length already.

 Maybe not but since I'm getting close to the longest I know in my family I'm suspicious.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I don't feel like Im growing :/ Hope I haven't reached terminal length already.
> 
> Maybe not but since I'm getting close to the longest I know in my family I'm suspicious.



You aren't at terminal length. Just hang in there. Sometimes the growth cycle just takes a little break


----------



## BonBon (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Faith, I hope so I think I'll just leave it alone and not length check for a few months.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 11, 2014)

Sumra said:
			
		

> Thanks Faith, I hope so I think I'll just leave it alone and not length check for a few months.



I am going to stop checking too. 

How about we length check on the 4th of July??

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am going to stop checking too.
> 
> How about we length check on the 4th of July??
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I think we are scheduled for a check-in that week. Sometime between June 30th and the 4th would be great. The 4th is on a Friday :woohoo: 3 day weekend baby!!!. 

I'm game for waiting until that week to check. I'm doing well with just keeping my hair up in flat twist. And by doing my hair on weekdays, it doesn't give me enough time to play with it. I just have enough time to wash it and put it back up.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 12, 2014)

Right, I'm in too. Will just concentrate on just health for a while and have a peek in July.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 12, 2014)

I found some baby bottom butter and am using it to seal my hair  Ingredients are Olive oil, cammomile oil and vanilla. It does a good job with keeping my hair moisturised/soft for a few days if I use it after the spritz.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....


View attachment 254571



View attachment 254573



View attachment 254575



View attachment 254577



View attachment 254579



View attachment 254581



View attachment 254583



View attachment 254585



View attachment 254587


----------



## Trixie58 (Apr 13, 2014)

July sounds good for a length check!  With you guys’ encouragement I went from NL to SL in 3.5 months during the winter (thanksgiving to mid-march), and I am hoping I can get a better rate of growth now that it is summer. But I may need a trim soon (sigh).  
  Just spent a few bucks on products, so decided to update and write out my reggie in more det. I am using kerastase bain oleo relax shampoo (prefer this to trader joes shampoo). Emergencia is my staple protein/moisture balance conditioner, and I rinse and detangle with trader joes nourish spa condish, which I prefer to humectress.  I also came upon a salon with a few last bottles of redken smooth down butter treat, my old staple leave-in till it was discontinued, so i bought two bottles. i have been using the rusk smoother as a back-up but i am glad i can go back to my old fave! i use that with chi keratin mist. 
  I will continue: aphogee two step 2x's a month; JBCO for my crown massages; moska oil for hot oil treatments; kenra clarifying shampoo for chelating. I also enjoy phillip kingsley moisturizing scalp mask and, when I am shedding, alter ego garlic shampoo and nettle tea rinses. I really should moisturize and seal more, although it doesn’t usually happen. Love UBH satin moisture creme with my own oil mix for this. Still just normally air drying or roller setting and putting my hair up with a claw. I like the J Crew ones that don’t snag.
  Im taking msm, biotin, flaxseed, viviscal, and prenatals. baggying nightly with a bit of infusium 23/water spray mix and coconut oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> July sounds good for a length check!  With you guys’ encouragement I went from NL to SL in 3.5 months during the winter (thanksgiving to mid-march), and I am hoping I can get a better rate of growth now that it is summer. But I may need a trim soon (sigh).
> Just spent a few bucks on products, so decided to update and write out my reggie in more det. I am using kerastase bain oleo relax shampoo (prefer this to trader joes shampoo). Emergencia is my staple protein/moisture balance conditioner, and I rinse and detangle with trader joes nourish spa condish, which I prefer to humectress.  I also came upon a salon with a few last bottles of redken smooth down butter treat, my old staple leave-in till it was discontinued, so i bought two bottles. i have been using the rusk smoother as a back-up but i am glad i can go back to my old fave! i use that with chi keratin mist.
> I will continue: aphogee two step 2x's a month; JBCO for my crown massages; moska oil for hot oil treatments; kenra clarifying shampoo for chelating. I also enjoy phillip kingsley moisturizing scalp mask and, when I am shedding, alter ego garlic shampoo and nettle tea rinses. I really should moisturize and seal more, although it doesn’t usually happen. Love UBH satin moisture creme with my own oil mix for this. Still just normally air drying or roller setting and putting my hair up with a claw. I like the J Crew ones that don’t snag.
> Im taking msm, biotin, flaxseed, viviscal, and prenatals. baggying nightly with a bit of infusium 23/water spray mix and coconut oil.



That's some wonderful progress Trixie! Sounds like you have a gr8 reggie down too. Keep up the gr8 work.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....
> 
> 
> Ms. HPG your girls are too cute! And all that beautiful density! that wand is the business


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't wait to relax this week! I will do a LC because I plan to be in twists in July. But I love the progress I've made so far during this 44 week stretch. I honestly could transition but I don't feel like blowdrying every week.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

Colored my hair last night and put it back up into flat twists. Sticking with the same style all month is working for me. I am able to twist my hair up much faster and not delayed trying to figure out where to part.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 15, 2014)

Washed and detangled hair yesterday. This may possibly be the best my hair has ever felt on day 2. Usually it's dry as hell no matter what I do after a wash lol.

 I've changed up my regimen some. I shampoo (loreal no sulphate), protein, porosity control and then deep condition. I used to do porosity control as the last step, but not so sure now. 

 Waited till hair was dry then moisturised with Qhemet cream and put the olive oil baby bottom butter to seal. Applied the cream and butter like a relaxer. Hair is feeling soft, fluffy and moisturised.

 In other news I'm sure my hair is breaking more than it used to. The only thing that is different is the spritz I've been using. Maybe a I put a bit too much glycerin in, IDK.


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 15, 2014)

Hoping to be full SL by August. I'm using two growth aids. MN in JBCO mix and also just added Manetabolism vitamins to my regimen. I'm keeping my hair in protective styles 100 percent of the time. Just pull it back in a puff of flat twists.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 16, 2014)

nothing new to report, still chugging away - set some growth goals I think are doable thru 2017


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Wen! I know I love it but you have to use it sparingly.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok y'all! I'm in love with Mizani butter blend mild relaxer. Gave me perfect texture and I left it on longer than recommended and my hair has soo much swang its ridiculous. I also have more shine than I've ever seen! Here is a comparison pic of my last length check mess and now. She's making progress and I'm finally happy. My only major change was adding in jbco/Jason's Vitamin E oil mix on my scalp and I know it really made a huge difference! 
I will trim about 1/4 inch because my ends aren't that bad. Then as the rest of my hair catches up I will trim because it has a weird mushroom shape!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 17, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Ok y'all! I'm in love with Mizani butter blend mild relaxer. Gave me perfect texture and I left it on longer than recommended and my hair has soo much swang its ridiculous. I also have more shine than I've ever seen! Here is a comparison pic of my last length check mess and now. She's making progress and I'm finally happy. My only major change was adding in jbco/Jason's Vitamin E oil mix on my scalp and I know it really made a huge difference!
> I will trim about 1/4 inch because my ends aren't that bad. Then as the rest of my hair catches up I will trim because it has a weird mushroom shape!



Looks nice! I'm glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## back2relaxed (Apr 20, 2014)

Just ended a 12 week stretch yesterday, that will be the last one until I can grow past shoulder length.   My new growth nape hair was so coarse that it literally chopped up the longer less coarse hair.  As a result I had to get a major cut.  So I'm back from damaged shoulder length to healthy neck length. I was hoping to be at APL by end of summer,  but that won't be the focus at this time. Im back to focusing on my hair health.   Length will come in time. 

In the meantime hopefully I will get to SL before the end of the year. And maybe it will be full SL for once.  I do know that I got really lazy with my hair and very stressed at the end of 2013.  I then gave myself protein overload with good old Aphogee 2 step.  Never again!!!  My stylist gave me her plan, and I will schedule more frequently with her as well, as I had to get 2 tracks sewn in for length on the sides.

It's cute though and I'll rock it this summer.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Ok y'all! I'm in love with Mizani butter blend mild relaxer. Gave me perfect texture and I left it on longer than recommended and my hair has soo much swang its ridiculous. I also have more shine than I've ever seen! Here is a comparison pic of my last length check mess and now. She's making progress and I'm finally happy. My only major change was adding in jbco/Jason's Vitamin E oil mix on my scalp and I know it really made a huge difference! I will trim about 1/4 inch because my ends aren't that bad. Then as the rest of my hair catches up I will trim because it has a weird mushroom shape!


  Great progress!   What's ur Reggie? How long did u stretch?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Great progress!   What's ur Reggie? How long did u stretch?



Thanks! This stretch was 44wks! I have a once a week reggie right now although I may wash my hair earlier than planned. Prepoo, cleanse, lt protein, tea under moisture DC, leave ins then blowdry or rollerset; m/s every day or every other day. Apply jbco oil mix 3x/wk. After 8wks I protective style which for the summer means braids.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Thanks! This stretch was 44wks! I have a once a week reggie right now although I may wash my hair earlier than planned. Prepoo, cleanse, lt protein, tea under moisture DC, leave ins then blowdry or rollerset; m/s every day or every other day. Apply jbco oil mix 3x/wk. After 8wks I protective style which for the summer means braids.



Very solid Reggie


----------



## BonBon (Apr 20, 2014)

Almost certain I'll be doing some braids, or twists next week. 

 It has been soooooooo long since I last did my hair in extensions. Hope it goes well. 
 Sick of spending money on wigs as they go rough in about a month with every day use. Also it will keep my mind of growing for a while until the next check.

 SO says he likes braids lol. So glad I don't have a man moaning in my ear about my hair. I'd do what I need to do anyway but I'm still glad he doesn't kick up a fuss about fake hair, or protective styling. -_-


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 20, 2014)

In braids for 2 weeks so I don't have to worry about my hair....gracias dios.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I had a setback due to pressing my leave out and now I don't know what to do. The crown of my hair will be so uneven compared to the rest of my length  It's above ear length now. I'm really upset.

I seriously may chop my hair when I take my sew in out but I am mad that I don't really have a choice in the matter. 

Any suggestions? I have like 1inch of crap ends on my crown now and all they do is tangle.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 20, 2014)

naija24 said:


> I had a setback due to pressing my leave out and now I don't know what to do. The crown of my hair will be so uneven compared to the rest of my length  It's above ear length now. I'm really upset.  I seriously may chop my hair when I take my sew in out but I am mad that I don't really have a choice in the matter.  Any suggestions? I have like 1inch of crap ends on my crown now and all they do is tangle.


  sorry for the setback. If it's damaged to the point of no return then cut off the damaged part. No use in keeping it around unless you use the section as a transitioning piece to keep your new growth coming in healthy and you can see the difference.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF

ETA- can you do protein and moisture to see if it will help to keep you from cutting?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2014)

naija24 said:
			
		

> I had a setback due to pressing my leave out and now I don't know what to do. The crown of my hair will be so uneven compared to the rest of my length  It's above ear length now. I'm really upset.
> 
> I seriously may chop my hair when I take my sew in out but I am mad that I don't really have a choice in the matter.
> 
> Any suggestions? I have like 1inch of crap ends on my crown now and all they do is tangle.



Did you address the breakage you were experiencing before you got the weave installed?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24 (Apr 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Did you address the breakage you were experiencing before you got the weave installed?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yeah, my ends breaking were just due to a trim. I trimmed and it was fine. Now I have this leave out and it's fine but it's so freakin crispy. Like I'm scared. Some strands feel crispy up to my natural hair. I don't know what to do. I wanted to get a closure but I don't have the funds.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 20, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Yeah, my ends breaking were just due to a trim. I trimmed and it was fine. Now I have this leave out and it's fine but it's so freakin crispy. Like I'm scared. Some strands feel crispy up to my natural hair. I don't know what to do. I wanted to get a closure but I don't have the funds.



Try a protein and then moisture treatment with heat maybe or a cap and see if that will help combat the problem.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2014)

naija24 said:
			
		

> Yeah, my ends breaking were just due to a trim. I trimmed and it was fine. Now I have this leave out and it's fine but it's so freakin crispy. Like I'm scared. Some strands feel crispy up to my natural hair. I don't know what to do. I wanted to get a closure but I don't have the funds.



How often are you using heat on your leave out? Are you using a protectant?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24 (Apr 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi, the damage came one time. I didn't use heat anytime before that. I used a heat protectant but not too much because I didn't want to weigh it down  I feel like the tracks themselves are drying out my hair. 

Also, I've been so busy at work (working 12 hour days 3 days a week) that I haven't really had time to devout to hair care.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

naija24 said:


> HanaKuroi, the damage came one time. I didn't use heat anytime before that. I used a heat protectant but not too much because I didn't want to weigh it down  I feel like the tracks themselves are drying out my hair.
> 
> Also, I've been so busy at work (working 12 hour days 3 days a week) that I haven't really had time to devout to hair care.



Don't chop your hair. Trim the leave-out and then give yourself a protein treatment, followed by a good DC as recommended above. No use chopping your hair when you already don't have time to take care of it.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 21, 2014)

faithVA, yeah I'm gonna hit up Sallys and find a mild protein treatment. I also need some DC stuff. I miss touching my actual hair. It was doing pretty okay until this conference came and ate up all my time


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

Having a go to style really makes me feel better during this grow out period. I knew it was important. I just didn't realize how much peace it would give me. Wearing 1 style a month will definitely be part of my ongoing regimen.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 21, 2014)

So I drenched my ends in cantu shea butter last night. Woke up this morning. They feel SLIGHTLY better but the ends are still rough. 

Sometime this week I"m gonna just go to the salon and get a protein treatment.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 21, 2014)

By the time I take this weave out in another month I'm probably gonna be shoulder length in the back :3 crazy nervous about my leave out still. The front I can kind of play off as bangs but it's the sides of my uneven crown that's killin me. 1.5 years and still ear length??


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok so I'll be rocking these crochet braids for 4 weeks. Looking to get hopefully an inch by end if may with these hairfinity pills


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Ok so I'll be rocking these crochet braids for 4 weeks. Looking to get hopefully an inch by end if may with these hairfinity pills



That is really cute. What type of hair did you use? Did you do the install yourself?


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 22, 2014)

So I'll be rocking these crochet braids for 4 weeks and hope to get an inch by end if my with these hairfinity pills.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2014)

i plan to be SL by the end of the summer and full by the end of the year.  i may install senegalese twists in again, or try something else.  i know i am not going to be afraid of the comb anymore when it comes to detangling my hair.  and i switched to No Lye.  my hairstyle requires a more sleeker texture.  i am back to washing my hair twice a week and wrapping it up at night.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 22, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Ok so I'll be rocking these crochet braids for 4 weeks. Looking to get hopefully an inch by end if may with these hairfinity pills



Pretty hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 22, 2014)

naija24 said:


> By the time I take this weave out in another month I'm probably gonna be shoulder length in the back :3 crazy nervous about my leave out still. The front I can kind of play off as bangs but it's the sides of my uneven crown that's killin me. 1.5 years and still ear length??



Same here for the crown at a year and half post bc   and the very tippy top crown it still has 2 inches to EL. It's so frustrating. 

The nape is going on cbl. Go figure.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 22, 2014)

DarkJoy BUT WHYYYYY

I'm weaved up now but i really wish my crown grew as fast as my nape. I know now that my nape grows like weeds. PS was the missing ingredient. I'm gonna try and see if I can PS the rest of the year. Idk if I'll use weaves though. Pretty expensive for just the install and I miss not touching my scalp as much. Maybe braids. Tried and true.

I am praying that I am at least SL when I take this out. Otherwise, i'm gonna be pretty discouraged. I hate uneven hair. I really do. I feel like i'm in a box.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 23, 2014)

Checking in 
Been consistent with daily cowashing and Ayurvedic rinses and sulfur oil. 
Tammy has been my best friend. 
Can't wait to see where my hair is in December.


----------



## lovestarr (Apr 24, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Pretty hair.



Thank you!! I love this style


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2014)

Its wash day  I can't wait.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 3 of my curlformer set and someone said my hair looks luscious. She made my day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 24, 2014)

Basic bun updo with my hair today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's wash n go...
I cowashed with AS I AM cowash and then applied avocado oil to soaking wet hair. I applied cantu leave in and Anabelles cotton candy butter. Then shea moisture CES (hate this stuff but gotta use it up) and shea moisture souffle then eco styler argon gel on top. First pic is wet hair the rest are 70% dry. 



View attachment 257759



View attachment 257761



View attachment 257763


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

I successfully made it through April, cleansing my hair twice a week and keeping it up in flat twists. I have retained enough to get all my flat twists to meet to pin under. I haven't grown/retained enough to switch to another style but that is fine. So I will be sporting the same style with the twists a bit bigger for May. 

The cleansing twice a week is giving me an opportunity to firm up a few things in my regimen and giving my time to work on my ends. I am still 2" to 3" from NL in many areas.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I successfully made it through April, cleansing my hair twice a week and keeping it up in flat twists. I have retained enough to get all my flat twists to meet to pin under. I haven't grown/retained enough to switch to another style but that is fine. So I will be sporting the same style with the twists a bit bigger for May.
> 
> The cleansing twice a week is giving me an opportunity to firm up a few things in my regimen and giving my time to work on my ends. I am still 2" to 3" from NL in many areas.



Faith I love your flat twists!  So full and thick/plump


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Faith I love your flat twists!  So full and thick/plump



Thank you. I'm actually starting to like them myself. They should be nice and fat just getting to SL.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I'm actually starting to like them myself. They should be nice and fat just getting to SL.



They look wonderful. I really like them.

My fingers must be broken. I cannot flat twist. I can cornrow. I start off flat twisting and my fingers make it a cornrow.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> They look wonderful. I really like them.
> 
> My fingers must be broken. I cannot flat twist. I can cornrow. I start off flat twisting and my fingers make it a cornrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you! Your fingers probably just switch over out of habit. I need to practice cornrowing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 2, 2014)

3 day old wash n go still going strong. I'm actually surprised it lasted this long. And I didn't even pineapple last night.



View attachment 258265



View attachment 258267


----------



## Queensheba88 (May 2, 2014)

Taking my sew in out tomarrow after a month and I'm going to get a trim..I over processed my ends during a corrective back in march so I'm thinking an inch all over. Plus I'm growing my hair out of that bob in my avatar so I want it more even


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

These two styles had me feeling good!
Just a BKO and a ponytail! Lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2014)

I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month. 
First pic taken 9/9/2012
2nd pic- 11/12/2013
3rd pic- 12/21/2013
4th pic- 1/1/2014
5th pic- 3/31/2014
6th pic 5/4/2014



View attachment 258847


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month.
> First pic taken 9/9/2012
> 2nd pic- 11/12/2013
> 3rd pic- 12/21/2013
> ...



Nice Growth! Wow!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## jenn132013 (May 4, 2014)

naija24 said:


> By the time I take this weave out in another month I'm probably gonna be shoulder length in the back :3 crazy nervous about my leave out still. The front I can kind of play off as bangs but it's the sides of my uneven crown that's killin me. 1.5 years and still ear length??



this discourages me now.. I'm trying to get past ear length...lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Nice Growth! Wow!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thanks Hana!


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I went ahead and did a quick LC since I'm still applying my NJoy oil and inverting every month.
> First pic taken 9/9/2012
> 2nd pic- 11/12/2013
> 3rd pic- 12/21/2013
> ...



Very nice growth 

I guess I will have to take over this challenge from you in 2015


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very nice growth
> 
> I guess I will have to take over this challenge from you in 2015



Yes ma'am and you will do great!  That's if you're still here and haven't graduated to APL challenge


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes ma'am and you will do great!  That's if you're still here and haven't graduated to APL challenge



I will still be here. I'm not even fully NL yet, so expecting to just have a few sections reaching SL in December. Looks like full SL in 2015 somewhere. I will take my hair out of hiding in September to see where I am.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 5, 2014)

Gonna get some kinky twist next week. Time to give myself a break from doing my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I will still be here. I'm not even fully NL yet, so expecting to just have a few sections reaching SL in December. Looks like full SL in 2015 somewhere. I will take my hair out of hiding in September to see where I am.


I will probably be right here with you. Who knows if my crown will ever make it. Nape has tho. The back under the crown in finally NL.

Ugh. This is a loooong haul.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I will probably be right here with you. Who knows if my crown will ever make it. Nape has tho. The back under the crown in finally NL.
> 
> Ugh. This is a loooong haul.



Well if you are I would be glad to have the company.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 6, 2014)

I finally took out my marley twists after three weeks. Still haven't washed (shhhh....Going to do that today). I probably could use a trim. A flat iron will come soon to so I can check progress... Or lack of progress. 

My nape doesn't want to get with the program. The rest of my hair could be butt length and my nape would be neck length. Ah well


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

[USER=343861 said:
			
		

> cwmarie[/USER];20036521]I finally took out my marley twists after three weeks. Still haven't washed (shhhh....Going to do that today). I probably could use a trim. A flat iron will come soon to so I can check progress... Or lack of progress.
> 
> My nape doesn't want to get with the program. The rest of my hair could be butt length and my nape would be neck length. Ah well



Only do a flat iron if you really want to, especially if you don't think you have made the progress you wanted. It's definitely OK to leave the length check until later in the year.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2014)

Hey y'all! I've been a bad girl. I have flat ironed my hair twice since I relaxed about 2.5 weeks ago. I can't wait until I braid it up in June. In the meantime I'm trying to focus on perfecting my rollersets and BKO's. My hair is doing good tho. By September I think I will be SL in the back and then my Manetabolism journey will start.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! I've been a bad girl. I have flat ironed my hair twice since I relaxed about 2.5 weeks ago. I can't wait until I braid it up in June. In the meantime I'm trying to focus on perfecting my rollersets and BKO's. My hair is doing good tho. By September I think I will be SL in the back and then my Manetabolism journey will start.



Just make sure you give yourself a really good protein treatment


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2014)

I flat iron every 4 to 6 weeks to dust with the split ender. Faith is right. Hit it with protein. Matter of fact, I reconstruct weekly. Never any problems.

Speaking of, I did just that over the weekend and dusted yesterday. My bangs are finally at the tip of my nose. It's been years and years since it's been that "long". I'll be over the moon. When it hits my chin.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

I DCd last night and started twisting my hair up. I am tired of doing this same style  But I did it anyway. I'm going to stick to my commitment to wear this style for the rest of May. I'm going to still keep in flat twist for June but I think I am going to modify the style to be more like a cornrow down the back. It was too short to successfully pull this off last time I tried, so I will keep my fingers crossed.

This regimen is working for me though. 
**I am able to DC 2x a week but put it away in between DCs. 
**My hair is staying more moisturized. 
**I am able to camouflage my short sections. 
**I am preventing the spread of split ends while using each DC session to S&D.
** I am able to try out product combinations without worrying my hair is drying out. 
**It allows me to workout and cycle on the weekends and know my hair will hold up. 
**It counteracts my HIH syndrome.

Lot's of pluses. The minuses are irrelevant


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I flat iron every 4 to 6 weeks to dust with the split ender. Faith is right. Hit it with protein. Matter of fact, I reconstruct weekly. Never any problems.
> 
> Speaking of, I did just that over the weekend and dusted yesterday. My bangs are finally at the tip of my nose. It's been years and years since it's been that "long". I'll be over the moon. When it hits my chin.



You know you can split ender it without flat ironing right? You might know but just in case.

When I first got it I did a roller set, then I did a curlformer set. Then I was like shoot and just put in flat twist and called it a day. As long as my hair is stretched and detangled it works just fine.


----------



## knbradley (May 6, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! I've been a bad girl. I have flat ironed my hair twice since I relaxed about 2.5 weeks ago. I can't wait until I braid it up in June. In the meantime I'm trying to focus on perfecting my rollersets and BKO's. My hair is doing good tho. By September I think I will be SL in the back and then my Manetabolism journey will start.




If is so hard let go of the heat... Right?!? I feel the same way, I have doing my wash n go until the summer too. I think I am going to try the Senegalese twist for awhile  I can't wait!!

CWK PLATES-straighten hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

[USER=301414 said:
			
		

> knbradley[/USER];20037257]If is so hard let go of the heat... Right?!? I feel the same way, I have doing my wash n go until the summer too. I think I am going to try the Senegalese twist for awhile  I can't wait!!
> 
> CWK PLATES-straighten hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo



What hair do you use for your sengalese twist?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Only do a flat iron if you really want to, especially if you don't think you have made the progress you wanted. It's definitely OK to leave the length check until later in the year.



Very very true


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You know you can split ender it without flat ironing right? You might know but just in case.
> 
> When I first got it I did a roller set, then I did a curlformer set. Then I was like shoot and just put in flat twist and called it a day. As long as my hair is stretched and detangled it works just fine.


Thanks faithVA My hair is really kinky and highly porous. I tried after twists and it didn't do so good. It snagged so bad and lots of ssk leftover.  I could curlformer it before but with a kid,  couple 3 jobs I ain't got time to wait all day to dry. 

If the low heat becomes a prob I'll try banding overnight next.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 6, 2014)

I can't tell if it's longer of what but I'm to keep on striving for SL...somehow


----------



## Gryphyn (May 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Who all is in? Go ahead and just thank the post to be considered apart of the challenge. Lets continue to encourage one another as we always do. Also, answer the following:
> 
> What length are you now?
> 
> ...



Officially joining. I finally BC'd a 2 months ago after a 'texturizer turned relaxer' mishap last year, thanks to a stylist. I cut my hair back to shoulder length, but I kept finding straight ends after I cut. 3 'BCs' later I'm working with about 4" of hair  At least it should grow back faster in the warmer weather.

What length are you now? 
Jaw length, I guess?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Texturized

What retention methods do you plan on using? 
Daily moisturizing and the LOC method. No mechanical manipulation. No heat.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Always taking pre-natals


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

Welcome Kiwi


----------



## Gryphyn (May 6, 2014)

My starting pics. This was from after my 2nd BC. I wear my hair in Bantu knot outs ever since I cut it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Officially joining. I finally BC'd a 2 months ago after a 'texturizer turned relaxer' mishap last year, thanks to a stylist. I cut my hair back to shoulder length, but I kept finding straight ends after I cut. 3 'BCs' later I'm working with about 4" of hair  At least it should grow back faster in the warmer weather.
> 
> What length are you now?
> Jaw length, I guess?
> ...



Welcome! 

10 char


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

Today's wash n go...my style only lasted 3 days. I had to redo it today. I think it was bc i didn't apply eco like I did last week. Don't have a pic of the one I did Monday but here's todays.



View attachment 259411



View attachment 259413



View attachment 259415



View attachment 259417


----------



## Babygrowth (May 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just make sure you give yourself a really good protein treatment





DarkJoy said:


> I flat iron every 4 to 6 weeks to dust with the split ender. Faith is right. Hit it with protein. Matter of fact, I reconstruct weekly. Never any problems.



Yes ladies! I have been doing protein every week. I think my hair likes it that way. Tomorrow I'm using SD Shea What which is a light protein treatment! I also plan to set.


----------



## naija24 (May 8, 2014)

at 6 weeks with this sew in. i think i'm almost at my limit. I know now that I can't go 3+ weeks without some kind of scalp cleansing. So I'm using witch hazel tonight to clean my scalp and calling it a night. My new growth underneath feels fine, but i think it's just scalp issues!~

I really wonder how long my hair is but I'm trying HARD not to concern myself. I'm taking out this sew in and if I don't have 2 inches of growth i'm reinstalling on the spot through August. 

I WILL HIT APL soon. I want to graduate out this thread by the end of the summer.


----------



## Trixie58 (May 9, 2014)

Doing some work at home so decided to do an update pic to procrastinate haha. The shorter hair is right before thanksgiving last year so 5.5 months. I just got a trim a couple weeks ago so i took off maybe 1/2 inch. Im just starting the wrinkle in time, perpetual neverland between SL and APL, so i dont expect to part this thread anytime soon! Still I'm ok with my hair growth. This pic is also a little off bc my hair is coated with aubrey organics gpb for the night and not straight. Im seven weeks post so hoping to stretch through month end and have a nice reveal. Goodnight all xo.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Doing some work at home so decided to do an update pic to procrastinate haha. The shorter hair is right before thanksgiving last year so 5.5 months. I just got a trim a couple weeks ago so i took off maybe 1/2 inch. Im just starting the wrinkle in time, perpetual neverland between SL and APL, so i dont expect to part this thread anytime soon! Still I'm ok with my hair growth. This pic is also a little off bc my hair is coated with aubrey organics gpb for the night and not straight. Im seven weeks post so hoping to stretch through month end and have a nice reveal. Goodnight all xo.



Fabulous growth. With that type of growth I can definitely see you grazing APL if not better in another 5 months.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 10, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Doing some work at home so decided to do an update pic to procrastinate haha. The shorter hair is right before thanksgiving last year so 5.5 months. I just got a trim a couple weeks ago so i took off maybe 1/2 inch. Im just starting the wrinkle in time, perpetual neverland between SL and APL, so i dont expect to part this thread anytime soon! Still I'm ok with my hair growth. This pic is also a little off bc my hair is coated with aubrey organics gpb for the night and not straight. Im seven weeks post so hoping to stretch through month end and have a nice reveal. Goodnight all xo.



That's some really great growth!


----------



## naija24 (May 10, 2014)

So blargh, life got in the way of me doing my hair next week. I won't have the money to install a new sew in until JUNE because I had to pay my electricity deposit for the new place today and buy a dress for a wedding next week  

So I'm back to the original plan of 10 weeks in a sew in. I will be washing my hair and scalp every weekend now though. Since washing my hair yesterday my scalp feels awesome. 

Plus I'm gonna use two leave ins (garnier leave in and cantu Shea butter) and IC heat protectant as my go to products. Since using that last night my hair and ends feel silky and smooth.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 12, 2014)

Praise God, amen, and bless the cook! 

I was able to pull ALL of my straightened hair up to a high bun last night!!!!!!! 
*happy freaking dance!!!!*

Granted, given my low density-ness the bun is no fatter than a golf ball, but still. Been waiting for this moment for over a years!

Woohoo!!


----------



## Wenbev (May 12, 2014)

still chug-a-lugging away.  been using my infused coconut oils as a prepoo and using less products overall and honestly my hair has been loving it.  We'll see how much love it'll be once I in June


----------



## BonBon (May 15, 2014)

I straightened my hair because I got some new straighteners.

 Good news is my hair is now shoulderlength mostly. Bad news is it's terribly thin/fine when straight -_- Not sure if I have usual thinning, or it was always like that I don't think so. Could be hormone related -_-

 I might have to try and go for SL in a twist out as I am definitely not wearing my hair straight as I had planned. Disappointed. Spose I can sew in a track or two when I want a straight look


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20061805]Praise God, amen, and bless the cook!
> 
> I was able to pull ALL of my straightened hair up to a high bun last night!!!!!!!
> *happy freaking dance!!!!*
> ...



I'm happy for you and jealous at the same time  Good for you. Do your happy dance.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I straightened my hair because I got some new straighteners.
> 
> Good news is my hair is now shoulderlength mostly. Bad news is it's terribly thin/fine when straight -_- Not sure if I have usual thinning, or it was always like that I don't think so. Could be hormone related -_-
> 
> I might have to try and go for SL in a twist out as I am definitely not wearing my hair straight as I had planned. Disappointed. Spose I can sew in a track or two when I want a straight look



Maybe rollersetting will give you some of the straightness you want but still with some body and fullness.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2014)

DarkJoy was excited to put all of her hair into a high bun. I am looking forward to being able to do a cute puff or to get the back of my hair into a banana clip and tuck it under.

What are some things you ladies will be excited to do on your journey to SL?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> DarkJoy was excited to put all of her hair into a high bun. I am looking forward to being able to do a cute puff or to get the back of my hair into a banana clip and tuck it under.
> 
> What are some things you ladies will be excited to do on your journey to SL?



Heeehee! I will be excited when it's not anorexic and when I can make a bun with shrunk hair.

Will also be really excited to just pull the hair straight to the nape and hold it with a clip and have serious hang time


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Heeehee! I will be excited when it's not anorexic and when I can make a bun with shrunk hair.
> 
> Will also be really excited to just pull the hair straight to the nape and hold it with a clip and have serious hang time



Will you be able to do that before you reach SL? Or is that a different length?


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> DarkJoy was excited to put all of her hair into a high bun. I am looking forward to being able to do a cute puff or to get the back of my hair into a banana clip and tuck it under.  What are some things you ladies will be excited to do on your journey to SL?



I'll be so excited to do a roller wrap set at full shoulder length.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Will you be able to do that before you reach SL? Or is that a different length?



Straightened, sl would be fine for me.,Shrunken, well... It might be wl before I see hangtime like that lol


----------



## naija24 (May 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> DarkJoy was excited to put all of her hair into a high bun. I am looking forward to being able to do a cute puff or to get the back of my hair into a banana clip and tuck it under.  What are some things you ladies will be excited to do on your journey to SL?



I look forward to having hair long enough to flip off my shoulder!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2014)

I decided to cowash last night and when I had taken out half of my twist, my SO said he was coming over  So I did a mad dash to take out the rest of my twist, rinse, put in conditioner and put it in a puff. (whew). I finished cowashing after he left but decided to just wear a twist out today and not put in flat twist. My twist out still seems like it is at the length it was in February 

Tonight I plan on stretching, dusting, doing a protein treatment and an overnight DC. Then I will flat twist tomorrow. Since I'm not seeing any difference in length I will throw it back up into flat twist for the rest of May and June and probably July. 

The good news is that my puff is coming along. I am thinking by the end of July it should be wearable and by the end of the year it should be nice and full


----------



## Babygrowth (May 18, 2014)

My hair is getting on my nerves. I've been rocking a ponytail because I don't have the energy to do anything else but I'm determined not to lose progress so I'm making sure to m/s and this week its back to setting be it rollerset or BKO.


----------



## hnntrr (May 18, 2014)

Pretty sure I will be mostly SL by my nappyversary. Washed my hair tonight and it was brushing my shoulders without being stretched. Co-workers have noticed and commented on it looking longer as well. Yay.


----------



## naija24 (May 21, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Pretty sure I will be mostly SL by my nappyversary. Washed my hair tonight and it was brushing my shoulders without being stretched. Co-workers have noticed and commented on it looking longer as well. Yay.



Doesn't that make you SL already?


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

Switched over to 2 strand twists since I was getting frustrated with my flat twists. If I can keep these moisturized until Sunday then I will stick with 2 strand twists through July and then alternate between 2 strands and flat twists after that. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## naija24 (May 21, 2014)

Taking my weave out this Saturday after 8 long weeks. I"m super excited to check how long my hair is but I'm also super nervous that I have virtually no growth either. If I don't have a good 2 inches of hair growth, I'm calling it a night on my sew in. It's too expensive to get consistently. 

I pray these 2 inches (if I have them) make me SL. I really do. I'm still debating if I care to go to APL or just settling with full CBL, my original goal. I see CBL being more realistic to reach by the end of the summer


----------



## naija24 (May 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Taking my weave out this Saturday after 8 long weeks. I"m super excited to check how long my hair is but I'm also super nervous that I have virtually no growth either. If I don't have a good 2 inches of hair growth, I'm calling it a night on my sew in. It's too expensive to get consistently.  I pray these 2 inches (if I have them) make me SL. I really do. I'm still debating if I care to go to APL or just settling with full CBL, my original goal. I see CBL being more realistic to reach by the end of the summer



Not SL  super depressed.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Not SL  super depressed.




Don't lose heart. Hair grows an average of 1/4 - 1/2 an inch a month, so give more time. You'll see, it will slowly get there. Just do your best to hold on to whatever hair actually grow okay?


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Not SL  super depressed.



Don't be depressed. As the previous poster said you probably have average hair growth of 1/2". Putting your hair away doesn't help it grow faster. It just helps you to retain. So in 8 weeks, if you retained 1" you are doing well. 

Set realistic goals for yourself so you can reach them and be excited.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 23, 2014)

naija24, how much growth did you have vs hoped to have? Did you retain during the install? Was there a lot of breakage when you took it out?


----------



## naija24 (May 23, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> naija24, how much growth did you have vs hoped to have? Did you retain during the install? Was there a lot of breakage when you took it out?



DarkJoy, I had about 1.25 inches at my nape and about .75-1 inch around my crown and sides.

ON THE PLUS SIDE I CAN FINALLY PONYTAIL MY HAIR OMG.

it's been years *e-tears of joy*

My hair at the nape brushes my neck, to the point that I had to put it up to protect my ends and that's when i realized omg I can ponytail my hair. with a band and everything!! Pictures to come shortly. EDIT: PICTURES ATTACHED!


----------



## naija24 (May 23, 2014)

Comparison. My hair in February 2014 and today (red shirt).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Not SL  super depressed.



Don't give up!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Comparison. My hair in February 2014 and today (red shirt).



Hunny that looks like some great progress since February....


----------



## Trixie58 (May 24, 2014)

Also throwing up some pics today after relaxer and straightening. I had a disappointing relaxer; i expected more hang time after it but i guess i need some more months before my hair gets to where it feels different than where its been for awhile. Also i did get it trimmed a week back, maybe that half inch or whatever she stole is making the diff. Grey tank is today orange shirt is six months ago. Happy Memorial Day all!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Also throwing up some pics today after relaxer and straightening. I had a disappointing relaxer; i expected more hang time after it but i guess i need some more months before my hair gets to where it feels different than where its been for awhile. Also i did get it trimmed a week back, maybe that half inch or whatever she stole is making the diff. Grey tank is today orange shirt is six months ago. Happy Memorial Day all!



Huh?...am I missing something here! ?! Again more great progress. You can definitely see the difference in growth from 6 months ago. Very nice


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 24, 2014)

Are we doing progress pics?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Are we doing progress pics?



Not til June for me...


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Not til June for me...


. 

Ohhh ok I was bout to say I'm not readddyyy lol. 
I'll wait til July 1 per the challenge's first page


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> .
> 
> Ohhh ok I was bout to say I'm not readddyyy lol.
> I'll wait til July 1 per the challenge's first page



Is that the date I set lol....okay then I'm waiting til then too lol

Eta- I forgot I had those doing twice a year and those following the quarterly schedule. I will still wait til July and then end of Dec


----------



## Trixie58 (May 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Is that the date I set lol....okay then I'm waiting til then too lol  Eta- I forgot I had those doing twice a year and those following the quarterly schedule. I will still wait til July and then end of Dec



Im sorry HairPleezeGrow and jessicarabbit!!! I throw them up when i remember after straightening my hair. Maybe too often. Ill wait till prolly labor day, after the summer, to post again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Im sorry HairPleezeGrow and jessicarabbit!!! I throw them up when i remember after straightening my hair. Maybe too often. Ill wait till prolly labor day, after the summer, to post again.



Oh it doesn't bother me one bit. We love hair porn so keep it coming girly!


----------



## hnntrr (May 24, 2014)

Flat ironed my hair. Will post pics tomorrow. I think I am pretty much SL but I will check with you guys. I did trim about 1/4 an inch off my entire head so its a little shorter but it looks SOOO GOOD. But yes pictures tomorrow after it sets in this wrap


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Flat ironed my hair. Will post pics tomorrow. I think I am pretty much SL but I will check with you guys. I did trim about 1/4 an inch off my entire head so its a little shorter but it looks SOOO GOOD. But yes pictures tomorrow after it sets in this wrap



Can't wait to see your progress pics!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August. 



View attachment 262227



View attachment 262229



View attachment 262231



View attachment 262233


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2014)

My two strand twist were a bust. They dried out and turned frizzy by the third day and nothing I did remoisturized them.now back to flat twist. Found that twisting all to the right side was faster so will stick to that for a while.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My two strand twist were a bust. They dried out and turned frizzy by the third day and nothing I did remoisturized them.now back to flat twist. Found that twisting all to the right side was faster so will stick to that for a while.



I love your flat twists


----------



## Trixie58 (May 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August.



I think ur curls are enviable. Someone whose hair i would stare at on the subway.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> I think ur curls are enviable. Someone whose hair i would stare at on the subway.



Omgosh I just busted out laughing lol...thanks


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I love your flat twists



Aw thanks. They really allow me to be lazy.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

My sister in law just finished my tree braids. I was running out of hair the closer she got to the center but that's okay. She made it work. Excuse my under eye circles I hate them with a passion lol!



View attachment 263421



View attachment 263423


----------



## iVR (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while.  I won't actually put any pics up until my next hair appointment so I'm just chugging along until then.  Something I did that you guys might find interesting after I finished my YHYC products being a lazy bum that I am I decided I would use up some old products I have laying around before purchasing again. That was a really bad idea. My hair was so drrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy after using my old stuff.  I used to love Organixs, but omg did it dry out my hair.  Even their moisturizing conditioner made my hair as dry as a desert.  I now understand why so many use leave-in conditioner mixed with oil in for wash and gos.  Nothing else kept my hair soft and moisturized.  With the yhyc products I just threw some oil on my hair and my hair remained soft for like 3 days after I washed.  Which worked great for me because I run frequently.  But boy oh boy I'm just going to stick to the yhyc products.  Deserts cause knots and I don't like knots.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 3, 2014)

The good news is my edges filled back in fully.

Idk if y'all remember but last fall I realized they were thinning about 1" around the perimeter. Turns out my edges hate bonnets, scarves etc.

I been strictly a satin pillow girl now and it's s good.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 3, 2014)

still here chuggin along. Super busy with work, so not much time to post.  Thinking I will straighten some time this month and get a quarterly trim.  I feel like my hair is growing well, but I did have a slight setback similar to DarkJoy around my edges wearing a non-wool beanie over my twists for about two weeks on and off in March.  That beanie ate up my edges especially in the front.  Thought I was protective stylin it up but I really wasnt.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> The good news is my edges filled back in fully.
> 
> Idk if y'all remember but last fall I realized they were thinning about 1" around the perimeter. Turns out my edges hate bonnets, scarves etc.
> 
> I been strictly a satin pillow girl now and it's s good.



Glad you had great success with your edges. Looking forward to see your next update


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> still here chuggin along. Super busy with work, so not much time to post.  Thinking I will straighten some time this month and get a quarterly trim.  I feel like my hair is growing well, but I did have a slight setback similar to DarkJoy around my edges wearing a non-wool beanie over my twists for about two weeks on and off in March.  That beanie ate up my edges especially in the front.  Thought I was protective stylin it up but I really wasnt.



The good news is that you can have a full recovery


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 5, 2014)

Wanted to go back to deep PS. Either crochets orfirst full sew-in in like 15 yrs. But my upcoming trip will mean time in the pool. And chlorine trapped up under some tracks = hair loss.

Will hold out to end of month


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20165309]Wanted to go back to deep PS. Either crochets orfirst full sew-in in like 15 yrs. But my upcoming trip will mean time in the pool. And chlorine trapped up under some tracks = hair loss.
> 
> Will hold out to end of month



Do you do your own crochet braids?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you do your own crochet braids?



Yes ma'am. Sure do. I cornrows straight back about 10 braids. Takes about 4 or 5 hours. Start to finish. Thinking about taking the plunge faithVA?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20165889]Yes ma'am. Sure do. I cornrows straight back about 10 braids. Takes about 4 or 5 hours. Start to finish. Thinking about taking the plunge faithVA?



Not just yet. My hair is too short for me to cornrow in the back. I do love the styles I have seen with it. I also don't think I can do any hair hanging because girl these hot flashes can send me over the top. The last thing I need on my head is some hair


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey y'all! I trimmed my hair on June 1st for length and now I have in a sew in. My next pic update will be in September when I take this out. I really want to try to hide my hair until January but that HIH syndrome is real! I think I can do it. Just play in my weave! Lol!


----------



## naija24 (Jun 7, 2014)

Babygrowth that's my game plan too. I want to be in weaves until I reach APL or SL natural. I'm taking my weave out in September. Let's be weave buddies!! LOL.

I was originally planning to keep it in until early August but given that I just paid more than $200 out of pocket, I'm gonna get my money's worth this time :O Blowouts and things will also be much easier to manage when its less hot and humid.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm hitting that annoying in- between stage where my hair isn't 'short and cute' anymore but it's still too short to ponytail or bun. It's getting longer, which I love, but it's getting shaggy and flopping/blowing in my face. I'm just gonna roll with it though, only out of fear that anything I try might be too much manipulation and cause breakage .


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's my wash n go this morning from yesterday after pineappling last night.



View attachment 264595


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

3rd day hair after pineappling with one pony. I'm telling y'all my hair NEVER lasts this long in a wash n go...



View attachment 264747



View attachment 264749


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks great Ms. HPG! And your makeup is flawless


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Looks great Ms. HPG! And your makeup is flawless



Awe thank you Wenbev


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 13, 2014)

Checking in. I'm sooo ready to touch up but waiting til July 1. My hair is doing well. Growing fast. I've been on autopilot with it since my work schedule got crazy. Shampoo and dc once a week. Cowash or rinse a few times a week. M and a daily. Half wig, beanie, or faux bun daily. Oh, did a black rinse since my natural color looks "dinjie" (sp?). 
Two week countdown!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

I forgot to post my hair from yesterday. We went to church and then to the movies for our son's 3 year old birthday. We then went to my hubby's uncle's house for father's day bbq. Didn't really know what to do to my hair so I cowashed it the night b4 and pineappled it but when I took pineapple down it wasn't cooperating so I pinned the side with a flower. 



View attachment 265431


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2014)

I dusted on Friday. I only did an eight to a quarter inch. I think my monthly dustings are over and I have my ends on the mend. I don't have much length to show for the update at the end of June. But at least I'm not going backwards any more 

So if I'm not going backwards, then December should at least be a noticeable positive gain.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I dusted on Friday. I only did an eight to a quarter inch. I think my monthly dustings are over and I have my ends on the mend. I don't have much length to show for the update at the end of June. But at least I'm not going backwards any more
> 
> So if I'm not going backwards, then December should at least be a noticeable positive gain.



That's true faith...can only get better from here. I loved the way my ends look and feel after dusting/trimming.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Checking in. I'm sooo ready to touch up but waiting til July 1. My hair is doing well. Growing fast. I've been on autopilot with it since my work schedule got crazy. Shampoo and dc once a week. Cowash or rinse a few times a week. M and a daily. Half wig, beanie, or faux bun daily. Oh, did a black rinse since my natural color looks "dinjie" (sp?).
> Two week countdown!



I probably won't relax until August? I relax every 8-10 weeks now. I'm not doing that stretching stuff. I can't wait to hit SL. My hair cut looks better the longer it gets. I love hair dye, but I will stick to Rinses as well.  I gotta stop being lazy and wrap my hair up. I wrapped it up tonight. I need to get over perfect hair too.


----------



## LaViolette (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope it's not too late to join .

I BC'd for the second time this past March. I felt like I needed a change and wanted to maintain a short cut a la Lupita Nyong'o. Got a tapered TWA and two months later I decided I wanted to grow it out again. 

*What length are you now?*

Ear length - Shortest layers in the back and sides are 2.5 inches. The longest layer in the front is 4.5 inches. 

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural

*What retention methods do you plan on using?*

Protective styling using two-strand twists, moisturizing regularly and finger detangling.

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*

I've started taking MSM. It made my boyfriend's white hairs turn back to black!

First picture is when I BC'd on March 7th. Second picture is my hair right now .


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 18, 2014)

LaViolette said:


> I hope it's not too late to join .
> 
> I BC'd for the second time this past March. I felt like I needed a change and wanted to maintain a short cut a la Lupita Nyong'o. Got a tapered TWA and two months later I decided I wanted to grow it out again.
> 
> ...



Never too late...welcome!


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2014)

here's my lc and comparison photos.  Had a press and curl with my standard 3-month trim.  She trimmed off a good half inch of split raggedy ends.  Considering I haven't trimmed since she last did it in March, I'm not complaining.
My hairdresser was very pleased with the overall health and look of my hair 

The top left pic is the starting photo from Dec 2013, top right is March 2014 and bottom left is today.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> here's my lc and comparison photos.  Had a press and curl with my standard 3-month trim.  She trimmed off a good half inch of split raggedy ends.  Considering I haven't trimmed since she last did it in March, I'm not complaining. My hairdresser was very pleased with the overall health and look of my hair   The top left pic is the starting photo from Dec 2013, top right is March 2014 and bottom left is today.



Your hair doubled in thickness! Good progress


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2014)

Wenbev said:
			
		

> here's my lc and comparison photos.  Had a press and curl with my standard 3-month trim.  She trimmed off a good half inch of split raggedy ends.  Considering I haven't trimmed since she last did it in March, I'm not complaining.
> My hairdresser was very pleased with the overall health and look of my hair
> 
> The top left pic is the starting photo from Dec 2013, top right is March 2014 and bottom left is today.



Your hair looks nice and  healthy. Why do you think you had so many split raggedy ends? Do you use heat often? When you use heat, do you use a heat protectant? Do you use brushes?  If you keep to this schedule of cutting a half inch every 3 months it will take you a very long time to reach your goal. Your progress is getting trimmed away. Do you seal your ends? Maybe you should try dusting. Hairdressers tend to cut when they should trim. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Your hair doubled in thickness! Good progress



thank you!! I agree.  Now for some length!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Your hair looks nice and  healthy. Why do you think you had so many split raggedy ends? Do you use heat often? When you use heat, do you use a heat protectant? Do you use brushes?  If you keep to this schedule of cutting a half inch every 3 months it will take you a very long time to reach your goal. Your progress is getting trimmed away. Do you seal your ends? Maybe you should try dusting. Hairdressers tend to cut when they should trim.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thank you! I have very fine hair despite the density. I'm thinking it was a combination of using the denman a bit much this last quarter than previous months and the slacking on oiling my ends.  I have a very heavy hand when dusting so I don't bother with that anymore. I only use heat 4x a year when I get my hair pressed and trimmed and always use a heat prot. 
In terms of cutting away progess, I've noticed since the dec trim I've retained about 2.5-3 inches despite the two trims I've had since.  For example,in Dec, my bangs were just above my eyebrow and they are now under my eye and the back is able to curl instead of just a bump.
The lady I go to is communicates very well.  We talk about what my goals are, what she sees, etc and agree to a plan before she even washes my hair. And to be honest, for not having a trim in 3 months and all she had to cut was a 1/2 inch, I'd say that's pretty good.
Lessons learned will be put away the brushes and baby my ends more.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2014)

Wenbev said:
			
		

> Thank you! I have very fine hair despite the density. I'm thinking it was a combination of using the denman a bit much this last quarter than previous months and the slacking on oiling my ends.  I have a very heavy hand when dusting so I don't bother with that anymore. I only use heat 4x a year when I get my hair pressed and trimmed and always use a heat prot.
> In terms of cutting away progess, I've noticed since the dec trim I've retained about 2.5-3 inches despite the two trims I've had since.  For example,in Dec, my bangs were just above my eyebrow and they are now under my eye and the back is able to curl instead of just a bump.
> The lady I go to is communicates very well.  We talk about what my goals are, what she sees, etc and agree to a plan before she even washes my hair. And to be honest, for not having a trim in 3 months and all she had to cut was a 1/2 inch, I'd say that's pretty good.
> Lessons learned will be put away the brushes and baby my ends more.



Well the denman is a horrible brush that has caused many setbacks on here. That brush and tangle teaser. 

One thing that the MBL and TBL ladies often mention is that they don't trim. They feel unless you are cutting away severe damage that you are simply cutting away progress. They either search and destroy or trim less than 1/4 an inch once a year or longer. 

I am glad you have a good stylist. Stylists, style. That means they like to cut so they are able to style your hair in the way they were trained to.

I am a fine haired woman and I finger detangle. It has made a huge difference.

Your ends may need a heavy sealer or just an oil. Moisturize and use a pomade for sealing and see how that works. If you only use heat a couple of times a year, and I am including the hair dryer, you shouldn't need such heavy trims/cut. 

There is a thread where the long haired ladies share their regimens and give advice. I'll try to find it.

Eta: my early morning posts always lack clarity. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> here's my lc and comparison photos.  Had a press and curl with my standard 3-month trim.  She trimmed off a good half inch of split raggedy ends.  Considering I haven't trimmed since she last did it in March, I'm not complaining.
> My hairdresser was very pleased with the overall health and look of my hair
> 
> The top left pic is the starting photo from Dec 2013, top right is March 2014 and bottom left is today.



That is some gr8 growth Wen! Very nice style


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

LaViolette said:


> I hope it's not too late to join .
> 
> I BC'd for the second time this past March. I felt like I needed a change and wanted to maintain a short cut a la Lupita Nyong'o. Got a tapered TWA and two months later I decided I wanted to grow it out again.
> 
> ...



Welcome LaViolette. Glad to have you. Love your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Well the denman is a horrible brush that has caused many setbacks on here. That brush and tangle teaser.
> 
> One thing that the MBL and TBL ladies often mention is that they don't trim. They feel unless you are cutting away severe damage that you are simply cutting away progress. They either search and destroy or trim less than 1/4 an inch once a year or longer.
> 
> ...



One thing you have to keep in mind though is long hair ladies usually have their hair tucked away. So when your hair is short and you aren't keeping it tucked away you will need trims more often than long haired ladies.

I think WenBev will get there.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> One thing you have to keep in mind though is long hair ladies usually have their hair tucked away. So when your hair is short and you aren't keeping it tucked away you will need trims more often than long haired ladies.
> 
> I think WenBev will get there.



You are right. They do tuck their hair away. I thought if your hair isn't rubbing against your clothes it wouldn't need trims.

I just feel that stylists like to cut more than they should.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> You are right. They do tuck their hair away. I thought if your hair isn't rubbing against your clothes it wouldn't need trims.
> 
> I just feel that stylists like to cut more than they should.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I understand where you are coming from. I just wanted to give another perspective from a short haired girl. My hair doesn't touch my shoulders but at the current length, I find that I have to handle it more often so the ends get worn a bit faster.

I do think with your tips and the things WenBev has learned she won't need a trim as often. 1/2" really isn't that bad from a stylist and if she can extend that out a few more months she will be doing quite well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> One thing you have to keep in mind though is long hair ladies usually have their hair tucked away. So when your hair is short and you aren't keeping it tucked away you will need trims more often than long haired ladies.
> 
> I think WenBev will get there.



Maybe that's what's going on with me. I need to keep my hair tucked away...may go into sew in mode bc that's the only way I can do that. I find myself having to trim often or more than I'd like.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Maybe that's what's going on with me. I need to keep my hair tucked away...may go into sew in mode bc that's the only way I can do that. I find myself having to trim often or more than I'd like.



It could be. At this length we tend to touch it more but also the ends are exposed so they still dry out much faster than the rest of the hair. For some ladies, the longer you can go without touching the ends usually the more retention they have.

My hair and scalp like water more frequently so putting it away right now is not an option.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Well the denman is a horrible brush that has caused many setbacks on here. That brush and tangle teaser.
> 
> One thing that the MBL and TBL ladies often mention is that they don't trim. They feel unless you are cutting away severe damage that you are simply cutting away progress. They either search and destroy or trim less than 1/4 an inch once a year or longer.
> 
> ...



I will definitely be more vigilant with oiling/sealing my ends.  Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It could be. At this length we tend to touch it more but also the ends are exposed so they still dry out much faster than the rest of the hair. For some ladies, the longer you can go without touching the ends usually the more retention they have.
> 
> My hair and scalp like water more frequently so putting it away right now is not an option.



I agree  Ms. Faith.  When my hair was longer, it would generally hold styles longer as well.  There was still maintenance, but it was a lot less than when the hair is shorter. I need to restyle my hair a t least 3x/wk.  When it was even shorter than it is now, literally I'd have to do it every night!
Furthermore, I take my ssks and split ends as par for the course due to how thin my strands are, the massive density and the way it clumps into a curl only at the ends not due to how little or how much length. The amount of splits has decreased immensely since incorporating tea rinses and henna applications into my reg.
As for finger detangling - that is not something that has worked for me and I'm ok with that. I think everyone needs to find what works for them whether its product, techniques, styles, etc. especially depending on their lifestyle, career and geographic location.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Maybe that's what's going on with me. I need to keep my hair tucked away...may go into sew in mode bc that's the only way I can do that. I find myself having to trim often or more than I'd like.



I would like to put in some senegalese twists again, but it took me forever! I think I could do it in a day, but I got little ones. I retained nicely when I had them in. Maybe if I made my parts and twists a little bigger and wider. I have such a small head and face.  I wish I had the money to pay somebody to do them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> You are right. They do tuck their hair away. I thought if your hair isn't rubbing against your clothes it wouldn't need trims.
> 
> I just feel that stylists like to cut more than they should.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



When my hair was longer, I would do 1/8-1/4 trims often. I bunned my hair often, but I wore it out too. I like just like nicely trimmed ends. I still trim my hair often. It seems women with longer hair trim less, but when they do, they cut off a lot. 

Off topic with the trimming, but I think I am going to stick with my current Reggie until winter. I don't want to try anything different with the potential of having a setback.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2014)

The first time I big chopped I wigged it and wore extensions. I didn't do weaves because I lose too much hair in the back. This time I just couldn't bring myself to put all of that hair on my head   But because of that it meant that I was constantly manipulating my hair. It was a trade-off but the thought of extensions or wigs is unbearable. So I have to trim regularly and often.

However, with each inch of growth I have more style options so now I can put my hair up now at least in flat twist. I'm not even NL. So hopefully by the time I get to NL I should be able to really tuck my ends away. Shoot at SL, I am going to be sooo hair lazy it's not funny.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2014)

I have no choice but to dust often. I get no traction in growth otherwise with these very fine fragile ends. I wear my hair out like 90% of the time too. Every 4-6 weeks I take a quarter inch off. The longest layers are now cbl with the crown and back inching towards nl. Finally!

Oan: just installed crochet. 3 hours total. Getting much faster.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I have no choice but to dust often. I get no traction in growth otherwise with these very fine fragile ends. I wear my hair out like 90% of the time too. Every 4-6 weeks I take a quarter inch off. The longest layers are now cbl with the crown and back inching towards nl. Finally!
> 
> Oan: just installed crochet. 3 hours total. Getting much faster.



I will be over to get mine done. My flight lands at 9:45 pm


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I lurk or are yall through w/ me  faithVA


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

itismehmmkay said:


> Can I lurk or are yall through w/ me  faithVA



Lol is faith still kicking people out?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I will be over to get mine done. My flight lands at 9:45 pm



Lol! I install crochets as a side side hustle. I'm ready for you. LOL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay so I know LCs aren't due just yet (I think) but tomorrow is date night for me and the hubby and I was planning on using my curling wand on my hair but flat ironed it instead.  Then I went to Walmart to get a much needed trim. I dk why my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but there's a noticeable gap that I do not like. Oh and I didn't put anything in my hair except mixed chicks hair silk and a little chi 44 iron guard. Anyway on to the pics.


My hair b4 str8ening
View attachment 265885


While str8ening
View attachment 265887

Once finished


View attachment 265889



View attachment 265891



View attachment 265893



View attachment 265895



After trim
View attachment 265899



View attachment 265901


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry it didn't post my before trim pics...




View attachment 265937



View attachment 265939



View attachment 265941


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jun 20, 2014)

I just took my sew in out two days ago and I'm shoulder length now y'all! <3 I'm so happy.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I just took my sew in out two days ago and I'm shoulder length now y'all! <3 I'm so happy.



Congrats!  Pics please


----------



## Gryphyn (Jun 20, 2014)

My nape is just reaching SL . Now for the sides! I think they're 6-8 months behind my nape.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Gryphyn said:


> My nape is just reaching SL . Now for the sides! I think they're 6-8 months behind my nape.



They will catch up


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

[USER=1636 said:
			
		

> itismehmmkay[/USER];20233163]Can I lurk or are yall through w/ me  faithVA



I wasn't but since you put me on blast I am now : lol: jk. 

So what is it that you've done that I'm supposed to be mad at. I don't remember stuff very long so you have to remind me.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol is faith still kicking people out?



No just MsMoMo with her floor length hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> I just took my sew in out two days ago and I'm shoulder length now y'all! <3 I'm so happy.



Congratulations.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't see any difference in length during my washday or when when I pull down a strand but yesterday flat twisted everything towards my crown and I no longer have to struggle to band them together. I will take it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> No just MsMoMo with her floor length hair.



Lol I laughed so hard!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol I laughed so hard!



Saw your pics. Great progress and congratulaions on reaching SL. If you weren't running things around here I would give you the boot too  

Yeah MzMomo's hair grows like that barbie doll you use to push her back and the hair would just come out. They are probably getting ready to kick her out of the BSL challenge now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Saw your pics. Great progress and congratulaions on reaching SL. If you weren't running things around here I would give you the boot too
> 
> Yeah MzMomo's hair grows like that barbie doll you use to push her back and the hair would just come out. They are probably getting ready to kick her out of the BSL challenge now.



Lol yes I believe you!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 21, 2014)

I went to the salon to get my hair straightened today. I'm 5 months post- relaxer.  I didn't like the results, but I'm pleased with my hair growth since    
my pixie cut in January. 

January 




Today





Sorry if the pics are big


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW!!!!!
great growth

What don't you like about it?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 21, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> WOW!!!!! great growth  What don't you like about it?



Thanks!

I guess my hair is in that awkward stage where it's too long to style as a pixie and too short to do anything else.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I wasn't but since you put me on blast I am now : lol: jk.
> 
> So what is it that you've done that I'm supposed to be mad at. I don't remember stuff very long so you have to remind me.



Lolol faithVA well because I ended up big chopping in the middle of the challenge last year.  And in the end I'm actually not natural anymore.  But trying to commit to not cutting it anymore.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I went to the salon to get my hair straightened today. I'm 5 months post- relaxer.  I didn't like the results, but I'm pleased with my hair growth since
> my pixie cut in January.
> 
> January
> ...



I loved your initial cut. Nice. Great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

itismehmmkay said:


> Lolol faithVA well because I ended up big chopping in the middle of the challenge last year.  And in the end I'm actually not natural anymore.  But trying to commit to not cutting it anymore.



Your safe. I can't even remember last year. You get a fresh start. I go through too many changes with my head to harass anyone else.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I guess my hair is in that awkward stage where it's too long to style as a pixie and too short to do anything else.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm growing out a choppy cut too. Are you transitioning, or are we still relaxer buddies? What Reggie have you been incorporating to stretch?

 I don't do any deep dc'ng anymore. Just in the shower for 10mins. I've been working on trying not to over condition my hair and stay away from a bunch of product between washes. I have just been using coconut oil and wrapping my hair up at night. Just going back to what I used to get done at the salon.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm growing out a choppy cut too. Are you transitioning, or are we still relaxer buddies? What Reggie have you been incorporating to stretch?  I don't do any deep dc'ng anymore. Just in the shower for 10mins. I've been working on trying not to over condition my hair and stay away from a bunch of product between washes. I have just been using coconut oil and wrapping my hair up at night. Just going back to what I used to get done at the salon.



We're still relaxer buddies. I will relax (texlax ) before Labor Day. I have an appt. to get crochet braids next month that I plan to keep in for 6 weeks.  

This stretch has been awesome! I've been wearing wigs and crochet braids.  When I'm not in braids, I wash/DC weekly and blow dry to straighten. I stopped air drying after 14-15 weeks post b/c my ng would tangle and mat. I use It's a Ten leave in and Mizani Thermasmooth Serum before blow-drying on medium heat. My hair likes some heat. I don't flat iron at home b/c I never wear my hair out.  

Are you SL now?  How is your cut growing out?  You still rocking a bob?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I went to the salon to get my hair straightened today. I'm 5 months post- relaxer.  I didn't like the results, but I'm pleased with my hair growth since
> my pixie cut in January.
> 
> January
> ...



That's some amazing progress!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> We're still relaxer buddies. I will relax (texlax ) before Labor Day. I have an appt. to get crochet braids next month that I plan to keep in for 6 weeks.
> 
> This stretch has been awesome! I've been wearing wigs and crochet braids.  When I'm not in braids, I wash/DC weekly and blow dry to straighten. I stopped air drying after 14-15 weeks post b/c my ng would tangle and mat. I use It's a Ten leave in and Mizani Thermasmooth Serum before blow-drying on medium heat. My hair likes some heat. I don't flat iron at home b/c I never wear my hair out.
> 
> Are you SL now?  How is your cut growing out?  You still rocking a bob?



I'm at neck length now. My cut was really short! It was ear length on the sides. It's growing out to where I don't mind wearing my hair out now. So I will be in this challenge for awhile. My hair likes heat too. I plan on washing twice a week as usual since I'm going to get back to working out.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm at neck length now. My cut was really short! It was ear length on the sides. It's growing out to where I don't mind wearing my hair out now. So I will be in this challenge for awhile. My hair likes heat too. I plan on washing twice a week as usual since I'm going to get back to working out.



Your hair looks so healthy and thick.

I want two more inches before I start wearing my hair out.  I'll start going back to the salon every 2 weeks for a roller wrap set once I'm full NL.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm at neck length now. My cut was really short! It was ear length on the sides. It's growing out to where I don't mind wearing my hair out now. So I will be in this challenge for awhile. My hair likes heat too. I plan on washing twice a week as usual since I'm going to get back to working out.



Very nice shortdub. Thick too...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I'm back to wigging it lol. Need to hide my hair for a bit. I was going to get a sew in but I got all these darn wigs lying around I better use them lol. So my hair is braided up and wig applied.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Your hair looks so healthy and thick.
> 
> I want two more inches before I start wearing my hair out.  I'll start going back to the salon every 2 weeks for a roller wrap set once I'm full NL.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you and it is very healthy right now! That's why I don't wanna try or do anything stupid! Ya'll know I am known for doing something stupid and causing a setback.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

So yeah the curls are back...its too darn hot for me and my wigs! My kids are such photo bombers...lol you don't want to take my pic but be in it  :-/



View attachment 266385



View attachment 266387


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you and it is very healthy right now! That's why I don't wanna try or do anything stupid! Ya'll know I am known for doing something stupid and causing a setback.



Same thing I don't want to do


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Hubby acting brand new calling my grays out! Guess I will be hendigoin tomorrow. 



View attachment 266627


----------



## iVR (Jun 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hubby acting brand new calling my grays out! Guess I will be hendigoin tomorrow.



Grays only accent your hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2014)

Finally my hair is 90% dry and I was expecting a darker tone on my grays since I did one part henna two parts indigo but it still came out the way it always does. The golden color does make me appear to have highlights so I guess...
For some reason though my front section has loosened. 



View attachment 266727



View attachment 266729



View attachment 266731


----------



## iVR (Jun 27, 2014)

I put in a hair wrap today.  Well, you know that lovely thing called shrinkage is always active when your hair is dry.  Well my hair ends right before that coin.  Lol I love shrinkage, but I wasn't expecting my hair to be that long.  The piece begins almost an inch above my ear. The wrap isn't at the root either.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2014)

iVR said:


> I put in a hair wrap today.  Well, you know that lovely thing called shrinkage is always active when your hair is dry.  Well my hair ends right before that coin.  Lol I love shrinkage, but I wasn't expecting my hair to be that long.  The piece begins almost an inch above my ear. The wrap isn't at the root either.





Wow you do have some major shrinkage!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought my daughter two bundles of Mercy ' s hair kinky curly in 3bc 14 & 16 inches. It came yesterday and was extremely dark for her hair color. When she was younger her hair used to be a #6-8 (color in weave) but as she got older it has darken a tad and is a number 4. Anyway hair came out really nice. I used 4 box dyes (2 med brown and 2 ash brown) mixed them together. I used my own 30 volume developer (poured the box ones out) and let the hair sit for about an hour. The one that came out a bit darker actually sat longer than the other bundle so I'm not sure how that happened. Also i hate the smell when you use color bc it lingers and I dk how to get rid of it.

Before and after



View attachment 266771



View attachment 266773


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 28, 2014)

Movie night with hubby and kids. Going to see Transformers...2nd day hair. I did two flat twists in the front. 



View attachment 266809



View attachment 266811



View attachment 266813



View attachment 266815


----------



## iVR (Jun 28, 2014)

I went to my stylist today and got my hair trimmed and flat ironed. I can taste my pony tail coming back lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 28, 2014)

iVR said:


> I went to my stylist today and got my hair trimmed and flat ironed. I can taste my pony tail coming back lol.



I can too...lol looking good


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm getting there! I'm shooting for December. And yes, I relaxed my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I'm getting there! I'm shooting for December. And yes, I relaxed my hair.



Looks great and yes you will be there by end of December for sure


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is going to be my mid challenge update as i will be back in my wigs next week...i am getting so close to shoulder length i can taste it i am hoping for full shoulder length by October first set dec 2013 last set jun 27th


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

Great progress ladies


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not making much progress and still trying to get to neck length. I had some major breakage in the back so I'm just going to have to be patient.

I want to do a rollerset on Wednesday to at least capture the little progress I do have. I will post pics if it doesn't frizz up due to the heat.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jun 30, 2014)

ladies how often do you trim your hair? i keep putting off trimming and i haven't in the six months since i got my  hair cut will it really set me back if i am constantly protective styling and my ends are not exposed they seem fine to me...i am just on the fence of trimming so it can be even at this point.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 30, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> ladies how often do you trim your hair? i keep putting off trimming and i haven't in the six months since i got my  hair cut will it really set me back if i am constantly protective styling and my ends are not exposed they seem fine to me...i am just on the fence of trimming so it can be even at this point.



I try to go a few months without trimming but if I notice my ends need it I will trim. What you could do is trim when you take your PS down and b4 you out the next one in. And when I say trim I really mean more like dusting bc if your ends aren't exposed you really don't need a trim per say but it's good to keep your ends healthy. Some ladies don't trim at all or only trim twice a year so it truly depends on your hair, your preference, and you.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow   This sounds like a good idea. We have so much hair anorexia that we try to hold onto battered ends chasing a length goal. We need help. We are PJ's and length fiends.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 30, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> ladies how often do you trim your hair? i keep putting off trimming and i haven't in the six months since i got my  hair cut will it really set me back if i am constantly protective styling and my ends are not exposed they seem fine to me...i am just on the fence of trimming so it can be even at this point.



Dusting 1/4" every 4 - 6 weeks


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jun 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I try to go a few months without trimming but if I notice my ends need it I will trim. What you could do is trim when you take your PS down and b4 you out the next one in. And when I say trim I really mean more like dusting bc if your ends aren't exposed you really don't need a trim per say but it's good to keep your ends healthy. Some ladies don't trim at all or only trim twice a year so it truly depends on your hair, your preference, and you.



I think I'll really go ahead and trim that way I will have a fresh start for the rest of the challenge I want nice thick ends once I reach shoulder length..thank you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 30, 2014)

felic1 said:


> HairPleezeGrow   This sounds like a good idea. We have so much hair anorexia that we try to hold onto battered ends chasing a length goal. We need help. We are PJ's and length fiends.



Yes ma'am we definitely are lol!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jun 30, 2014)

You ladies are so true and I love you for it. I need to trim these scraggly ends...sigh so I'm not claiming sl anymore not until it looks good too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 30, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels said:


> You ladies are so true and I love you for it. I need to trim these scraggly ends...sigh so I'm not claiming sl anymore not until it looks good too.



Yes get a fresh start and go from there. You will get back to SL. Just make sure you do a trim and not an unnecessary cut.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jul 1, 2014)

Today's my birthday! 
Here's my length check!  I need a touch up in the last pic, I have about an inch of new growth so u can't see much of a difference.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 1, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Today's my birthday!
> Here's my length check!  I need a touch up in the last pic, I have about an inch of new growth so u can't see much of a difference.



Happy Birthday!  Yes I can see the growth. Hope you had a gr8 day.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jul 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Happy Birthday!  Yes I can see the growth. Hope you had a gr8 day.



Thanks I did!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> ladies how often do you trim your hair? i keep putting off trimming and i haven't in the six months since i got my  hair cut will it really set me back if i am constantly protective styling and my ends are not exposed they seem fine to me...i am just on the fence of trimming so it can be even at this point.



I trim every 3 months.  If I go more than 3 months, then I need to trim back more than a 1/2 inch.  Anything less than that I'm dusting too much bc I'm heavy handed. Lolz.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July!



View attachment 267603



View attachment 267605



View attachment 267607


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jul 6, 2014)

I've only had this sew in for like 2 weeks (took it down and redid it after a week) and I'm over it already.  I'm just gonna get me a Tammy wig and chill until August 1, relaxer date. 

Just hate to waste money :-/


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm so over my hair  It's time to simplify and go on automatic pilot.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm so over my hair  It's time to simplify and go on automatic pilot.



Aww what's wrong faith!?!


----------



## naija24 (Jul 8, 2014)

Taking my weave out on August 1. So over it. I miss regular wash days, cowashing, my scalp, etc. a month before schedule but whatever. I'd like to dye it too but that means I'm ruling out relaxing for another several months because I refuse to double process again.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Aww what's wrong faith!?!



Just the same ol thing. Hair too short and I'm tired of styling it. Tired of the time it takes. Tired of looking at it. I feel like MzMomo now and ready to get rid of it. 

It's too short to do anything with and too long to just let it go


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 8, 2014)

I feel you faithVA...It's frustrating


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I feel you faithVA...It's frustrating



I wish I loved wigs or weave or something


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I wish I loved wigs or weave or something



You know I feel you there too. Wigs never felt natural more like a hat and sew ins are kind of hard on my hair and mot into it. I found the crochets to be a middle ground and rather cheap. Lol

Not into extension twists or braids?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> You know I feel you there too. Wigs never felt natural more like a hat and sew ins are kind of hard on my hair and mot into it. I found the crochets to be a middle ground and rather cheap. Lol
> 
> Not into extension twists or braids?



It's so hot here I just can't imagine putting any synthetic hair on my head right now. I see women on the street and I just don't know how they do it  I don't even sleep with a satin cap anymore. 

This must just be my week to whine. I will just have to suffer through it. 

Whine whine whine whine whine


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 8, 2014)

Um taking out my kinky twist on Sunday. Miss my hair sooo much


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20309501]I feel you faithVA...It's frustrating



When are you taking pictures again?


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 8, 2014)

I posted my pics in the straight hair natural thread here is the link
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196649&page=56


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I wish I loved wigs or weave or something



That's what I was going to say maybe try hiding your hair for a while...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's what I was going to say maybe try hiding your hair for a while...



Thanks. But I hate wigs. I just can't bring myself to wear one for more than 3 days. And weaves break the back of my hair out. I'm just going to have to whine through this period until my hair is long enough to bun in the back.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> When are you taking pictures again?



Sometimes I feel like its pointless with the slow growth... it changes sooooo slow.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 10, 2014)

I hate that my hair grows so freakin slow!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20321605]Sometimes I feel like its pointless with the slow growth... it changes sooooo slow.



I feel you. I was going to take pictures at the end of June but then looked at my hair and said  I am going to take pictures at the end of September. I should be able to see something by then. I think I am finally turning my hair around from the last setback.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 11, 2014)

Is there a thread support for us slow groweres? I put myself in this category bc without inverting,  NJoy oil, and hairfinity I wouldn't get 1/2in per month. It would be waaay less :-( if there's no thread one of you ladies should definitely start one.


----------



## ronie (Jul 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Is there a thread support for us slow groweres? I put myself in this category bc without inverting,  NJoy oil, and hairfinity I wouldn't get 1/2in per month. It would be waaay less :-( if there's no thread one of you ladies should definitely start one.


Yes there is one HairPleezeGrow. I m on my phone and don't know how to copy the link. Let me tag Froreal3 for the job


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Is there a thread support for us slow groweres? I put myself in this category bc without inverting,  NJoy oil, and hairfinity I wouldn't get 1/2in per month. It would be waaay less :-( if there's no thread one of you ladies should definitely start one.



Here you go.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=713505


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

^^Come join us HairPleezeGrow! If I wasn't using Manetabolism, I wouldn't be getting 1/2" either. As you know I am back on my sulfur because I got the most growth from that last year Spring and Summer.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 11, 2014)

It's been a long time since I have checked in on this thread. I'm still striving for SL but I have a question..

What is considered SL? Is it when the back of your hair is touching your shoulder or does it have be all hair touching the shoulder? If it's the former then the back of my hair is touching my shoulders.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> It's been a long time since I have checked in on this thread. I'm still striving for SL but I have a question..
> 
> What is considered SL? Is it when the back of your hair is touching your shoulder or does it have be all hair touching the shoulder? If it's the former then the back of my hair is touching my shoulders.



It really is up to you. Some people do the nape some pick a certain section.

For myself I will say I'm shoulder length when the hair below my crown falls past my shoulders.

Others call it when there nape touches.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 12, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I hate that my hair grows so freakin slow!



You are so cute!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It really is up to you. Some people do the nape some pick a certain section.
> 
> For myself I will say I'm shoulder length when the hair below my crown falls past my shoulders.
> 
> Others call it when there nape touches.



I usually go with my nape. My hair naturally grows in layers. Right now I'm just gonna see what happens by the end of the year. The cut I got is angled, so I'm going to claim it when my shorter side reaches sl. 

Think I'm going to buy a wig today or tomorrow. I got new growth and don't feel like dealing with it. So I may just detangle, air dry, put some Flat twists in and put a wig cap on for the next few weeks. I won't go pass ten weeks. I might do it at nine. I don't do that stretch stuff anymore.

I still haven't gotten any vitamins yet. I wonder if I'm considered a slow grower. I see growth at every relaxer touch up. I didn't have long hair as a child, but my mother didn't know how to properly care for my hair. Once I became an adult and figured out what to do, I was able to grow my hair nicely. I know I don't get half an inch monthly. Maybe a quarter. I have spurts here and there. Is that slow...


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 13, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I'm in. I'll post details when I decide on a regimen.



Eight months later and I finally realized I never came back to edit  I'm already in too many challenges that I never post in so I won't join this one.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I usually go with my nape. My hair naturally grows in layers. Right now I'm just gonna see what happens by the end of the year. The cut I got is angled, so I'm going to claim it when my shorter side reaches sl.
> 
> Think I'm going to buy a wig today or tomorrow. I got new growth and don't feel like dealing with it. So I may just detangle, air dry, put some Flat twists in and put a wig cap on for the next few weeks. I won't go pass ten weeks. I might do it at nine. I don't do that stretch stuff anymore.
> 
> I still haven't gotten any vitamins yet. I wonder if I'm considered a slow grower. I see growth at every relaxer touch up. I didn't have long hair as a child, but my mother didn't know how to properly care for my hair. Once I became an adult and figured out what to do, I was able to grow my hair nicely. I know I don't get half an inch monthly. Maybe a quarter. I have spurts here and there. Is that slow...



1/2 inch is considered average. Anything less would be considered slow. At 1/2" you could grow 6" a year. Growing 1/4 inch you would grow 3" a year. So in a few years time an average grower can be at a long length and a slow grower may still be at SL.

I don't use my nape for SL because it just doesn't make sense to say I'm SL when my nape is there and all the other hair on my hair is barely EL. I would need the back of my hair to at least be NL before I think about saying I'm SL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> 1/2 inch is considered average. Anything less would be considered slow. At 1/2" you could grow 6" a year. Growing 1/4 inch you would grow 3" a year. So in a few years time an average grower can be at a long length and a slow grower may still be at SL.
> 
> I don't use my nape for SL because it just doesn't make sense to say I'm SL when my nape is there and all the other hair on my hair is barely EL. I would need the back of my hair to at least be NL before I think about saying I'm SL.



So I would be considered a slow grower. And you got me wondering if your nape is wl now lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> So I would be considered a slow grower. And you got me wondering if your nape is wl now lol.



WL?   No. My nape just grows faster and would hit my shoulders long before the rest of the back of my hair.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 14, 2014)

I took out my kinky twist yesterday and styling my hair for a twist out tomorrow and while styling, I saw a quarter size bald spot in the area I always play in in my crown area. Seeing that scared me straight.  Im not playing in my hair anymore.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 14, 2014)

I woke up this morning and said to myself...I'm shoulder length. I have another 3-6 weeks before taking this weave out but I kind of feel it. I am also not weaving up again this year because my crown where my leave out is doesn't feel like it's really growing. I have maybe 1.5 inches of visible growth there after 5 months :/


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jul 15, 2014)

Mizani butter blends relaxer + Wen is the TRUTH!  I didn't burn like I usually do, no nasty relaxer smell, very very minimal shedding. My hair hasn't been this sleek, shiny, and healthy looking In a very long time. I think I'm gonna enjoy this HHJ this time around  
Trimmed like an inch but still got noticeable growth.  Will rock this kanekelon bun with a side part, leaving it in for 5 days then washing with Wen followed by aphogee 2 min. Moisturize with Wen leave-in mist, and seal with JBCO. 
After about 1 1/2 months to 2 months I'll put it back in my Brazilian deep curly sew in (or wig) with closure until next relaxer. 
With this Reggie I think I'll have great retention.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh and here's another LC. It's from April til now, July. In April my struggle ponytail was way above my neck piercing and now it's below. So I'm happy with the progress. ETA, I know it's thin, but it's wet in most of these pics, thus appearing thinner. Plus id never rock this ponytail In public lol.  .


----------



## ikandi87 (Jul 16, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Oh and here's another LC. It's from April til now, July. In April my struggle ponytail was way above my neck piercing and now it's below. So I'm happy with the progress. ETA, I know it's thin, but it's wet in most of these pics, thus appearing thinner. Plus id never rock this ponytail In public lol.  .



Im no expert but that looks like pretty darn good retention girlie! ;-)

Btw love the piercing! !!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Oh and here's another LC. It's from April til now, July. In April my struggle ponytail was way above my neck piercing and now it's below. So I'm happy with the progress. ETA, I know it's thin, but it's wet in most of these pics, thus appearing thinner. Plus id never rock this ponytail In public lol.  .    View attachment 269213



Very nice. By years end your ponytail will be SL


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Oh and here's another LC. It's from April til now, July. In April my struggle ponytail was way above my neck piercing and now it's below. So I'm happy with the progress. ETA, I know it's thin, but it's wet in most of these pics, thus appearing thinner. Plus id never rock this ponytail In public lol.  .



Good growth


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

My daughter's twistout. Her hair has been in twists since Sunday night so I took them down bc we are going to a birthday party. Why doesn't my twistouts ever look this gr8! I just love her 4b hair 



View attachment 269253



View attachment 269255



View attachment 269257



View attachment 269259



View attachment 269261


----------



## naija24 (Jul 19, 2014)

Edited: Because I forgot to crop the last pictures! But I think I'm SL finally!! I'll post soon.


----------



## iVR (Jul 19, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Moment of truth. Am I i finally SL?



Um why don't you have any clothes on...


----------



## iVR (Jul 19, 2014)

So my hair is SL now, but I only have a half pony and I'm tired of wash n gos. So I did a pony with extensions for a long braided pony.  I need a break and it came out pretty good with some help from my mom. So it looks like this now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Edited: Because I forgot to crop the last pictures! But I think I'm SL finally!! I'll post soon.



HairPleezeGrow, what do you think?

I would say you are close but not quite there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> HairPleezeGrow, what do you think?
> 
> I would say you are close but not quite there.



not yet, but depending on your growth, i give it a few more months.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> not yet, but depending on your growth, i give it a few more months.


 shortdub78 faithVA like October? It's so disheartening to grow your hair for TWO years and still not be SL. Most people are working on getting to BSL at this point.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2014)

naija24 said:


> shortdub78 faithVA like October? It's so disheartening to grow your hair for TWO years and still not be SL. Most people are working on getting to BSL at this point.



Trust me, we know more than you 

I really can't predict when you will get there. But I think October, November is a good time frame. 

Don't be disheartened. Your take care of your hair and it will get there in time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeeeep. Join the slow growers. We got your back. Lol. My crown is just now breaking EL after 2 yrs naija24. We will get there in due time. Frustrating as heck tho.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 23, 2014)

My ends are looking rough. I an going to try and save them before I cut.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry ladies I've been MIA. My daughter and I left out of town to New York on Saturday for her IMTA convention. I'm extremely exhausted having to get up early and have competitions and seminars to attend! We will be leaving New York on Friday. Didn't get a chance to go to the hair show either. Now time to read and catch up since I have a little down time (30 minutes lol).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> HairPleezeGrow, what do you think?
> 
> I would say you are close but not quite there.



There's no pic...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> shortdub78 faithVA like October? It's so disheartening to grow your hair for TWO years and still not be SL. Most people are working on getting to BSL at this point.



 Naj you have to be patient and find what truly works for you. Find something and stick to it bc it could just be a matter of your regi.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 23, 2014)

I ended up trimming my nape back to neck length because my hair was starting to look like a mullet. I gave it a nice shape which I think will look nice as it grows out. I think I'll be SL by fall at this point. I don't plan on doing any more major trims or cuts, but I'm going back to a 10 week dusting schedule to keep my ends fresh now that my transition is over.

I'm also going back to baggying for the first time in probably a year. I used to baggy daily a couple years ago and loved to results. I'm going to try two days/week for now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2014)

naija24 said:


> shortdub78 faithVA like October? It's so disheartening to grow your hair for TWO years and still not be SL. Most people are working on getting to BSL at this point.



i would say yes. please don't get discouraged.  you are on the right path and it's growing!  it might be Sept? stick to what is working.  don't try anything different.  i learned that keeping things simple, being gentle as possible, and keeping my hair and scalp clean works for me.  remember i am the setback, bc queen! lol  i have cut my hair so many times due to a whim to change, or doing something dumb.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2014)

i finally got some vitamins.  i am going to do my best to stick to them consistently for 2 months and see how things work.  growth is not much of my concern, but more about the health of my hair.  i just had a touch up, so i guess i will document things to see how it goes.  my nails grow pretty fast already, so if they get stronger and thicker, that would let me know they are working.  i guess this is going to force me to increase my water intake.  i will also start back drinking a protein shake.  i guess i can start now.  i didn't get anything too expensive though.

  i might roller set my hair and see how that works out for the next few days. i plan on washing my hair tomorrow night.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 24, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi ladies! I'm 2 weeks post and I'm finally updating pics. My stylist gave me a trim to even out my hair in the back.  I'm not sure if I'll make SL this year. As long as it's healthy and growing, I'm ok with that   

Sorry about the big pics


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 2 weeks post and I'm finally updating pics. My stylist gave me a trim to even out my hair in the back.  I'm not sure if I'll make SL this year. As long as it's healthy and growing, I'm ok with that
> 
> Sorry about the big pics



Pretty hair and healthy. my hair was your length in February. It's touching my shoulders now. You would be surprised how much length u get by the end of the year.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Pretty hair and healthy. my hair was your length in February. It's touching my shoulders now. You would be surprised how much length u get by the end of the year.



Thank you 

wow, you've had a lot of growth.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 2 weeks post and I'm finally updating pics. My stylist gave me a trim to even out my hair in the back.  I'm not sure if I'll make SL this year. As long as it's healthy and growing, I'm ok with that  View attachment 270151 View attachment 270153
> 
> Sorry about the big pics



It is very, very, very pretty


----------



## naija24 (Jul 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i would say yes. please don't get discouraged.  you are on the right path and it's growing!  it might be Sept? stick to what is working.  don't try anything different.  i learned that keeping things simple, being gentle as possible, and keeping my hair and scalp clean works for me.  remember i am the setback, bc queen! lol  i have cut my hair so many times due to a whim to change, or doing something dumb.



I'm getting back in weave or braids next week after my spartan race this Saturday.   I hope that I retain another inch or so and I'm gonna try inversion this Sunday lol to see if it helps any. 

I'm thinking I do cornrow extensions for the rest of the year because 1) it's cheaper, 2) better access to my scalp, 3) I can switch it out every month and track progress better. 

I'm also gonna take biotin again


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 24, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 2 weeks post and I'm finally updating pics. My stylist gave me a trim to even out my hair in the back.  I'm not sure if I'll make SL this year. As long as it's healthy and growing, I'm ok with that
> 
> Sorry about the big pics



This is beautiful girl


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is beautiful girl



Thank you


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It is very, very, very pretty


  Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Thank you
> 
> wow, you've had a lot of growth.



Girl I swear it doesn't seem much to me. Other folks go bald one minute around here then become cousin it the next. Your hair is growing nicely too, especially coming from a pixie cut.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 25, 2014)

Here are some pictures that I have been trying to post on here for you all to see but the app crashes non stop on my Galaxy Note 3 please tell me what length you think my hair is I think that the majority of my hair is NL while my stupid little tail is SL I want to get all of my hair to SL ASAP and I did a trim with my split ender because I do my own hair (you ladies have gotten me terrified to go to the salon with all the horror stories I've read on here). 

One more thing... all the curly pics my hair is covered in NaturelleGrow's Marshmellow Root Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner my hair loves this DC and my curls POP with it detangling is a breeze with this. You may notice my hair is looser in the front than the back it just is anyway idk why but I'm certain straightening my bangs all the time doesn't help.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2014)

^^I would agree. A good portion of your hair is NL.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 25, 2014)

My twist out for this week. Think I'm getting closer to the SL goal. Just trying to take good care of my scalp and bald spot.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 25, 2014)

My ends are horrid! I have an egg, evoo, and honey mixture on my ends. I need to baby my hair more than ever.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 26, 2014)

After the mixture I wrapped my hair and went to sleep. I woke up the mornings and felt a huge difference. This is fed my new weekly/bi weekly ritual.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2014)

My two strand twist are finally hanging better in the front. It has been a long journey. The back is still very, very short so I just don't look at it  

This at least gives me another styling option from the flat twist. Each month should be better. The bald spot at my crown is filling in nicely so I don't have to try to use my twist to cover it. 

Looking forward to seeing where my hair is in 5 months. I won't be SL but hopefully at least NL. I've been EL way too long.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 28, 2014)

Did my hair this weekend and I'm actually happy with my length today! Small victories. I airdried and the thickness is WONDERFUL. Wow. I don't think I can go back. Using Vaseline to seal my ends. 

I think i can be CBL by next spring. I don't see it happening this year but since CBL is my actual hair goal--I don't like long hair--it's less stressful than I originally thought. Gonna try to stretch every 12-16 weeks going forward. I get about 1-1.5 inches in growth.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My two strand twist are finally hanging better in the front. It has been a long journey. The back is still very, very short so I just don't look at it
> 
> This at least gives me another styling option from the flat twist. Each month should be better. The bald spot at my crown is filling in nicely so I don't have to try to use my twist to cover it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing where my hair is in 5 months. I won't be SL but hopefully at least NL. I've been EL way too long.


 how long have u have been EL?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Did some curlformers earlier today and planned to take them out tomorrow. ..
Soooo I took them out bc i just couldn't sleep in them....but it's so hot and humid that my hair is proofing up already and not in a good way lol. No sun out but still hot...smh. last pic is when I separated them



View attachment 270721



View attachment 270723



View attachment 270725



View attachment 270727



View attachment 270729


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> jennifer30;20385785[/USER]]how long have u have been EL?



At least a year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
That set is soo cute...I love it!

OAN: I washed my weave for the first time Sunday. I cleaned my scalp with a mix of ACV, AVG and water from the tea kettle. Then I applied a natural DC I got from Marshall's to the strands. I let it sit for about 30 minutes, rinsed and sat under the dryer to avoid mildew. The ACV got rid of all the itchies pretty well. 

After it dried, I M&S'd with Shea Moisture Transitioning Milk and Vatika coconut oil. That really smoothed the flyaways in this hair. I've been too lazy to flat iron it so I'm still wearing the wavy look 

Im loving the look and ease of this hair. I can see how people get addicted to weave, lol!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> That set is soo cute...I love it!
> 
> OAN: I washed my weave for the first time Sunday. I cleaned my scalp with a mix of ACV, AVG and water from the tea kettle. Then I applied a natural DC I got from Marshall's to the strands. I let it sit for about 30 minutes, rinsed and sat under the dryer to avoid mildew. The ACV got rid of all the itchies pretty well.
> ...



Thanks Honey!  I'm glad you are enjoying your sew-in. Remind me again what hair did you get and is it a full sew in?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
Its a full sew-in with a closure. I got 18, 20 and 22 inches with a 12 in closure. Its Peruvian deep wave from the BSS. I like it a lot 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Its a full sew-in with a closure. I got 18, 20 and 22 inches with a 12 in closure. Its Peruvian deep wave from the BSS. I like it a lot
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Nice! Thnx


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> At least a year.


 that is too long. I am trying to get my hair past my ears to grow but it is just so hard


----------



## BonBon (Jul 29, 2014)

I've really given up on my hair since my last update. 

 Was so disappointed with the density I've been in a hate phase unfortunately and haven't had a proper detangle day for 2 months. I'm dreading up here, but finding it hard to be motivated.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I've really given up on my hair since my last update.
> 
> Was so disappointed with the density I've been in a hate phase unfortunately and haven't had a proper detangle day for 2 months. I'm dreading up here, but finding it hard to be motivated.



Oh Sumra don't get discouraged. Take a deep breath and tackle the tangles. Maybe treat yourself to a good dc and make sure you baby your hair afterwards. Please keep at it and no more neglecting okay! And I don't want to hear anyone giving up. The health of your hair and scalp is most important and the rest will follow.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> that is too long. I am trying to get my hair past my ears to grow but it is just so hard



It is too long. Some of it is my fault and some of it is just health issues. I think I'm coming out of it now and the 2nd half of the year is better.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2014)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];20389995]I've really given up on my hair since my last update.
> 
> Was so disappointed with the density I've been in a hate phase unfortunately and haven't had a proper detangle day for 2 months. I'm dreading up here, but finding it hard to be motivated.



What's going on? What problems are you having with detangling?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 30, 2014)

I want to join this challenge. I am at around neck length, natural 4a but many parts of my hair are heat damaged. I've decided I care more for now about length so I will leave that alone till at least apl. 
I will post some starting pics as soon as I flatiron my hair. 

I just had a lightbulb moment in the midst of writing this post. The heat damage started with the purchase of my new flat iron and it is titanium. I've been using ceramics for years and getting bone straight hair with a little texture altering, but not the bone straight damage I have now. I'm putting that thing in my product graveyard. Damn damn damn. Tempted to shave my head again but not interested in starting over.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I want to join this challenge. I am at around neck length, natural 4a but many parts of my hair are heat damaged. I've decided I care more for now about length so I will leave that alone till at least apl. I will post some starting pics as soon as I flatiron my hair.  I just had a lightbulb moment in the midst of writing this post. The heat damage started with the purchase of my new flat iron and it is titanium. I've been using ceramics for years and getting bone straight hair with a little texture altering, but not the bone straight damage I have now. I'm putting that thing in my product graveyard. Damn damn damn. Tempted to shave my head again but not interested in starting over.



Welcome! Put that flat iron away for a while girl.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I want to join this challenge. I am at around neck length, natural 4a but many parts of my hair are heat damaged. I've decided I care more for now about length so I will leave that alone till at least apl.
> I will post some starting pics as soon as I flatiron my hair.
> 
> I just had a lightbulb moment in the midst of writing this post. The heat damage started with the purchase of my new flat iron and it is titanium. I've been using ceramics for years and getting bone straight hair with a little texture altering, but not the bone straight damage I have now. I'm putting that thing in my product graveyard. Damn damn damn. Tempted to shave my head again but not interested in starting over.



Welcome to the challenge. Sorry to hear about your setback.

Do regular keratin protein treatments if you aren't already and get on a regular trim schedule to keep your ends under control. See you at SL


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2014)

This is my twist out from Wednesday. The front is a decent length but the back is much shorter.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This is my twist out from Wednesday. The front is a decent length but the back is much shorter.



Oooh faith that is so cute!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh faith that is so cute!



Aw thanks. That means a lot coming from you with all that beautiful hair.

The front was nice. The back was not picture worthy. My coworker said my hair was wild.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Aw thanks. That means a lot coming from you with all that beautiful hair.
> 
> The front was nice. The back was not picture worthy. My coworker said my hair was wild.



Thanks but you know you got some beautiful thick hair Sis. Lol I'm sure it wasn't wild but just a different look than what they're used to.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 3, 2014)

Lovely faith! And yes.  Much thicker than when you started you hhj! That twist out is gorgeous!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Lovely faith! And yes.  Much thicker than when you started you hhj! That twist out is gorgeous!



Thank you. I think you are right that it is much thicker. My bald spot is almost gone. And my twist aren't as puny. I don't think my hair is dense until I have to twist it up. Then after 40 twist I'm sending up prayers asking to be delivered.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This is my twist out from Wednesday. The front is a decent length but the back is much shorter.



I come in here just to follow your journey. Nice density! I of course think it was all the rollersetting that helped you out, but I wouldn't say that. Your hair is looking good!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I come in here just to follow your journey. Nice density! I of course think it was all the rollersetting that helped you out, but I wouldn't say that. Your hair is looking good!




Thank you. I love your one track rollersetting mind.  I will be back in the roller setting challenge at the end of summer. I'm still recovery from that setback in the back of my head so I can't put the back up yet. But September I will be on it.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 6, 2014)

In weave until early October...I think I'm gonna skip the relaxer this time and get a BKT. This would allow me to get color as well as straighten my hair. I am afraid that I'm cursed with short hair somedays because I don't know how I could stretch my hair for 5 months and only get what looks like 1.5-2 inches of hair growth :/ I feel like I should have closer to 3 inches. It's not fair!!! *whine whine*

I'm hoping that I gain close to 3 inches by December. This will put me at full CBL and then I can stop worrying about length and finally just enjoy my hair. No weaves, no protective styles.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey y'all! I just took out Marley twists I had in for two months. I will relax and trim my hair next week and post an update pic. I will also start manetabolism this month along with some hairgrowth oil. Probably Hair trigger featherweight version. I plan to be back in weave in September and will maintain that until December. Hopefully I will be SL by then.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Aug 6, 2014)

faithVA  Good looking hair you got there lady.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2014)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> faithVA  Good looking hair you got there lady.



Aw thank you JazzyOleBabe.  I love your username. I should have been creative and come up with something jazzy


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2014)

lovely faithVA


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2014)

ok ladies i know i haven't posted in awhile.  i was abusive to my hair last weekend.  i finally washed it this morning and dusted my ends.  i plan on using the flexi rods again.  i just need to buy some smaller ones.  that will be my go to style for the fall.  i will need some headbands too. i am going to post some pics of my hair progress so far.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> ok ladies i know i haven't posted in awhile.  i was abusive to my hair last weekend.  i finally washed it this morning and dusted my ends.  i plan on using the flexi rods again.  i just need to buy some smaller ones.  that will be my go to style for the fall.  i will need some headbands too. i am going to post some pics of my hair progress so far.



this is like a 1 1/2 of growth.  oh and i haven't been taking those vitamins.  i will start back today.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> lovely faithVA



Thank you shortdub78


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> this is like a 1 1/2 of growth.  oh and i haven't been taking those vitamins.  i will start back today.
> 
> View attachment 272111
> 
> ...



Your hair looks very nice. Please share some of your rodset photos with us. You will definitely be SL by the end of the year.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> ok ladies i know i haven't posted in awhile.  i was abusive to my hair last weekend.  i finally washed it this morning and dusted my ends.  i plan on using the flexi rods again.  i just need to buy some smaller ones.  that will be my go to style for the fall.  i will need some headbands too. i am going to post some pics of my hair progress so far.



Your hair looks great!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks very nice. Please share some of your rodset photos with us. You will definitely be SL by the end of the year.



My front is to my shoulders and I got a while for the back to catch up, but it's coming akong


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm early but need to put up a progress pic after my relaxer yesterday!

This is eight months of growth (the brown is dec). I'm happier but still miles from APL, I still feel like I have a shoulder length bob after 8 months. The good news is that I just moved to boston from New York and was trying a new stylist for the first time for my relaxer (aaaah!) she seems to have done it fine though with no setbacks. Now just have to make sure I keep it healthy and lay off all heat.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 10, 2014)

Speaking of front length, mine was stuck on the bridge of my nose for the longest. Its finally made it to the tip with the help of the Split Ender, staying in deep PS, and daily multivitamins.

The bangs have never seen my lips so that is my next mini goal. 

3 months....cross your fingers!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> this is like a 1 1/2 of growth.  oh and i haven't been taking those vitamins.  i will start back today.



Looks gr8! Post your flexi rod pics


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> I'm early but need to put up a progress pic after my relaxer yesterday!
> 
> This is eight months of growth (the brown is dec). I'm happier but still miles from APL, I still feel like I have a shoulder length bob after 8 months. The good news is that I just moved to boston from New York and was trying a new stylist for the first time for my relaxer (aaaah!) she seems to have done it fine though with no setbacks. Now just have to make sure I keep it healthy and lay off all heat.



Looking good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Speaking of front length, mine was stuck on the bridge of my nose for the longest. Its finally made it to the tip with the help of the Split Ender, staying in deep PS, and daily multivitamins.
> 
> The bangs have never seen my lips so that is my next mini goal.
> 
> 3 months....cross your fingers!



You will make it. The split ender is a God send!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> I'm early but need to put up a progress pic after my relaxer yesterday!
> 
> This is eight months of growth (the brown is dec). I'm happier but still miles from APL, I still feel like I have a shoulder length bob after 8 months. The good news is that I just moved to boston from New York and was trying a new stylist for the first time for my relaxer (aaaah!) she seems to have done it fine though with no setbacks. Now just have to make sure I keep it healthy and lay off all heat.



Great growth and your hair looks fabulous. You are definitely SL. With that type of growth you will APL early next year.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Speaking of front length, mine was stuck on the bridge of my nose for the longest. Its finally made it to the tip with the help of the Split Ender, staying in deep PS, and daily multivitamins.
> 
> The bangs have never seen my lips so that is my next mini goal.
> 
> 3 months....cross your fingers!



My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2014)

trying to decide if i have the energy to wash and flexi rod my hair tonight or do it tomorrow in the morning.  thinking of giving my hair a break.  tried on a cute wig today, but bought that root straightener thing and some more flexi rods instead.  i plan on going back this weekend to get it and get another style wig later next week.  i plan on using the flexi rods and using the wigs as a backup.  i really want to reach my goal and i am tired of styling my hair. 

updateok, i just shampooed my hair in the sink, so i could dc for awhile.  i guess i will be doing my hair tonight..smh


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2014)

i need to take my time with setting my hair.  i forgot how fragile my hair is when it is wet.  i'm too tired to get under the dryer, so i will post before and after pics tomorrow is the set turns out nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i need to take my time with setting my hair.  i forgot how fragile my hair is when it is wet.  i'm too tired to get under the dryer, so i will post before and after pics tomorrow is the set turns out nice.











Not my best work but decent to leave the &ozz house. My phone is acting crazy again. Sorry


----------



## BonBon (Aug 23, 2014)

Still haven't shampooed or detangled my hair properly 

 Just working through the last dread that has formed lol. I havent manipulated for near 3 months now and my hair hasn't grown anymore except in the bangs. Assuming I'm at terminal length SL and CB.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Still haven't shampooed or detangled my hair properly
> 
> Just working through the last dread that has formed lol. I havent manipulated for near 3 months now and my hair hasn't grown anymore except in the bangs. Assuming I'm at terminal length SL and CB.



i'm going to need you to get it together! you are not at terminal length!


----------



## BonBon (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm trying! My hair will be done tomorrow and hopefully I can assess the growth situation properly. Last year was 0.5" pm steady. This year not much movement except the bangs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I'm trying! My hair will be done tomorrow and hopefully I can assess the growth situation properly. Last year was 0.5" pm steady. This year not much movement except the bangs.



Thank u lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 24, 2014)

i guess i need to get some more red flexi rods.  i probably need like 5 packs. wigs and flexi rods for awhile if i can pull this off.  my new growth is something else right now.  i am going to try to do better with these vitamins and i am going to try a growth aid.  i started using the aid tonight.  so i will see what will happen in the next thirty days.  i was looking at some old pics and i really miss my hair being longer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 24, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Not my best work but decent to leave the &ozz house. My phone is acting crazy again. Sorry



This is very nice. Love your set


----------



## BonBon (Aug 24, 2014)

My hair is clean and glistening with oils.

Definitely working on thickening from now on. SL plus all the way round but too thin to want to wear it out.  Wondering if it's my birth control pill as it definitely used to be a bit thicker.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2014)

i'm not going to do this flexi rod thing...i just don't want to be bothered with the manipulation.  i know of a braider.  i will ask before she goes into labor.. i could ask either one of my sister in laws to just cornrow my hair for me, so i can wear it like that under a wig for a month.  i will ask tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2014)

oh and this will be day 3 of taking my vitamins.  gotta get my water in.  been drinking too much dunkin donuts iced coffee... oh and i will be starting my protein drinks again tomorrow.  i got some almond milk.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2014)

about to wash, do a light protein treatment, and dc my hair.  i'm getting my hair braided in a couple of hours. i had my first protein drink this morning and i'm my water.  please encourage me to keep up with this reggie.  i know it will pay off.  the boredom usually gets the best of me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 25, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> about to wash, do a light protein treatment, and dc my hair.  i'm getting my hair braided in a couple of hours. i had my first protein drink this morning and i'm my water.  please encourage me to keep up with this reggie.  i know it will pay off.  the boredom usually gets the best of me.



Definitely keep up with the healthy eating and drinking water. Yes your body will thank you for it in the long run. Not only that but your hair will too.


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 26, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> about to wash, do a light protein treatment, and dc my hair.  i'm getting my hair braided in a couple of hours. i had my first protein drink this morning and i'm my water.  please encourage me to keep up with this reggie.  i know it will pay off.  the boredom usually gets the best of me.



Keep up the good work ShortDub! You will see progress in no time, just do the protein and water and don't stress.


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dc'd with a homemade protein: egg, coconut oil, aloe Vera juice. Then bumble bee hairdressers oil conditioner to moisturize. So far so good. I've been shedding a lot, hopefully it's seasonal.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmmm. So I found an old post in the SL 2013 challenge. My hair has budged, but very slowly this year 

*2013*
Bangs: to bottom lips
Crown: Ear - Chin
 Mid layer: Neck -Shoulder
 bottom layer: Past collar bone
 Back - Shoulder         

*2014*
Bangs: Neck length
Crown: shoulder
Mid Layer: Shoulder
Bottom Layer: Still just past collar bone 
Nape: Just past shoulder. 

 Back to looking after my hair. Found a coconut oil ORS hair repair cream that also has protein in. Hopefully it will keep my hair hydrated and strong.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally! !!!! An off the shelf leave in my hair likes. All others to this point cause breakage AND heavy shedding. 

As I Am is a savior to my coils.  The DC isnt half bad either. A bit pricey but really moisturizes when I leave it on an hour or more.

Cant wait to take down this latest crochet install to drench my hair in AIA goodness. Wow.  Its been in hardcore PS for nearly three months. Will leave it out a while after this.... accidentally took out a piece of my edges on one side.  No worries. Peach fuzz already growing in.   

Also the back is finally past my trapezious muscle.  The crown is kissing the nape I think... will know this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20512809]Finally! !!!! An off the shelf leave in my hair likes. All others to this point cause breakage AND heavy shedding.
> 
> As I Am is a savior to my coils.  The DC isnt half bad either. A bit pricey but really moisturizes when I leave it on an hour or more.
> 
> ...



 Glad you found something you like.

The AIA leave-in worked nicely in my hair as well. I also like the conditioner. The stylers also work well for me. It is one of my favorite lines.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Finally! !!!! An off the shelf leave in my hair likes. All others to this point cause breakage AND heavy shedding.
> 
> As I Am is a savior to my coils.  The DC isnt half bad either. A bit pricey but really moisturizes when I leave it on an hour or more.
> 
> ...



Still on the wigs. Second week. Just keeping my hair moisturized. I may wash and dc today. Here is a pic...ture of my wig. I posted it in another thread.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 3, 2014)

faithVA
DarkJoy
Hey 
That AIA leave in is the TRUTH!!
I discovered it a few months ago. It even worked wonders on this virgin BSS weave!  Havent gotten my hands on the DC yet. The only reason I havent tried the rinse out yet is I have too many already. I like the double butter cream too but it smells really herbal. 

Keep up the good work in here ladies!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm back to wearing flat twist extensions for a while to give me and my hair a break. I may do these for a few more weeks but I'm not sure if I want to do flat twists, twist or rollersets. I will figure it out later.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm back to wearing flat twist extensions for a while to give me and my hair a break. I may do these for a few more weeks but I'm not sure if I want to do flat twists, twist or rollersets. I will figure it out later.



Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Still on the wigs. Second week. Just keeping my hair moisturized. I may wash and dc today. Here is a pic...ture of my wig. I posted it in another thread.



Cute wig!!! And love the top too 

mshoneyfly I hatechooooo! I made a beeline to the store for the AIA butter styler. Unfortunately it has castor oil which im severely allergic to. However there was thw styling gel  its sitting on my counter now   that DC is waiting for you. Lol

Love the flat twists faithVA! Very flattering. Nice earrings to 

Anyhoo took my install out and prepping with oil to be able to comb and safely remove shed hair. .. contemplating curlformers to straighten and LC.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Your hair is so beautiful!



Wow  thank you. Wasn't expecting that.

Its not all mine. I added some extension hair so I could put it up. Hopefully one day soon it will all be mine.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Cute wig!!! And love the top too
> 
> mshoneyfly I hatechooooo! I made a beeline to the store for the AIA butter styler. Unfortunately it has castor oil which im severely allergic to. However there was thw styling gel  its sitting on my counter now   that DC is waiting for you. Lol
> 
> ...



I love the gel. Let me know how you like it.

Thanks about the hair.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> oh and this will be day 3 of taking my vitamins.  gotta get my water in.  been drinking too much dunkin donuts iced coffee... oh and i will be starting my protein drinks again tomorrow.  i got some almond milk.



This is me too. I was drinking my protein shakes faithfully, until I discovered flavored iced coffee and went completely off plan. Once I start with the sugar, I crave more sugar and the ball keeps rolling downhill. Gotta get back to my good place.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 5, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> This is me too. I was drinking my protein shakes faithfully, until I discovered flavored iced coffee and went completely off plan. Once I start with the sugar, I crave more sugar and the ball keeps rolling downhill. Gotta get back to my good place.



I'm back on the coffee...help me. I'm just tired.. no good sleep. I use it to keep me going.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm back on the coffee...help me. I'm just tired.. no good sleep. I use it to keep me going.



And my cornrows Look so jailhouse lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 5, 2014)

Just a quick pull test. 

Back around CBL I think. Still shrinks closer to 2" fro. Lol


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Sep 5, 2014)

Been a while last month when I gotten my hair straighten I was at neck length in the back its annoying how all my hair grows at different lengths


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Just a quick pull test.
> 
> Back around CBL I think. Still shrinks closer to 2" fro. Lol



Lol gotta love shrinkage!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2014)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> Been a while last month when I gotten my hair straighten I was at neck length in the back its annoying how all my hair grows at different lengths



This is me too. My hair grows at very different rates or lengths which makes it look layered which would be fine if it was longer lol.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Ladies.  I haven't updated in a while but I'm still hanging in there.  My hair is slowly growing--emphasis on the word slowly.  I had been wearing my hair cornrowed under wigs but got bored.  I opted for some box braids.  The first pic is my hair after taking out my cornrows.  It is very very very uneven. The front comes to my bottom lip and my temples are at my collarbone.  I didn't measure much but I will when I take my braids out at the end of October.

*side note:  I watched a video on youtube and this girl had the best tiny Senegalese twists I have seen to date. So you already know, when these braids come out those twists are going in.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XCzP2QusLwU


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> Hi Ladies.  I haven't updated in a while but I'm still hanging in there.  My hair is slowly growing--emphasis on the word slowly.  I had been wearing my hair cornrowed under wigs but got bored.  I opted for some box braids.  The first pic is my hair after taking out my cornrows.  It is very very very uneven. The front comes to my bottom lip and my temples are at my collarbone.  I didn't measure much but I will when I take my braids out at the end of October.
> 
> *side note:  I watched a video on youtube and this girl had the best tiny Senegalese twists I have seen to date. So you already know, when these braids come out those twists are going in.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XCzP2QusLwU



You and your braids look beautiful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Just got my sew in from my sister in law. I'll take better pics tomorrow but here it is. I'm going to have her add another track on the left side though where my bang is bc I like fuller hair. I don't like taking pictures y'all so bear with me please. 



View attachment 275813



View attachment 275815



View attachment 275817



View attachment 275819



View attachment 275821


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just got my sew in from my sister in law. I'll take better pics tomorrow but here it is. I'm going to have her add another track on the left side though where my bang is bc I like fuller hair. I don't like taking pictures y'all so bear with me please.



Verry pretty girl


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Verry pretty girl



Thanks I'm hoping to keep it in until November 24th and have it redone so we shall see.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Just a quick pull test.
> 
> Back around CBL I think. Still shrinks closer to 2" fro. Lol



Good growth love the coils. Is your moisturizer in a jar. And very pretty too fsithvs faith forgive my typos


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. I started taking Manetabolism. No touch up yet. Waiting until December for that. I will post a pic of where I'm at later. I'm loving the styles I'm seeing in here. Everyone is looking good. I don't know what to do with my hair. Today I will do a bantu knot out but I want braids for now then a weave for the holidays... I think...


----------



## ikandi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey everyone. I started taking Manetabolism. No touch up yet. Waiting until December for that. I will post a pic of where I'm at later. I'm loving the styles I'm seeing in here. Everyone is looking good. I don't know what to do with my hair. Today I will do a blog but I want braids for now then a weave for the holidays... I think...



Me too! Im in braids now but I want a bob for thanksgiving/birthday and maybe kerp it til xmas/new years. ..


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just got my sew in from my sister in law. I'll take better pics tomorrow but here it is. I'm going to have her add another track on the left side though where my bang is bc I like fuller hair. I don't like taking pictures y'all so bear with me please.



And your sew in is fire.  It looks natural.  I'm dying for one but I've gotta save up for some good hair and a closure because I can't have any leave out.  #needthemincometaxes


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> And your sew in is fire.  It looks natural.  I'm dying for one but I've gotta save up for some good hair and a closure because I can't have any leave out.  #needthemincometaxes



Ikr girl that's what I'm waiting on. My hair is already almost 2 years old so time for some new new. After letting my kids splurge a little I would like to get Majestic Tresses relaxed, kinky str8, and the kinky curly hair from them. That way I have all 3 textures to alternate from. Income tax can't come sooner enough.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2014)

I did a flexirod set on my sew in. The ends I may use my curling wand on bc they didn't curl right. 



View attachment 276311



View attachment 276313



View attachment 276315


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 12, 2014)

Love that sew in!^^^


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Love that sew in!^^^



Thanks girl


----------



## BonBon (Sep 13, 2014)

faithVA

What hair is that you use? Very natural


----------



## BonBon (Sep 13, 2014)

I decided not to give up on my hair. There is life after hair loss/thinning. Mourning is over and I'm ready to try my best to increase thickness and health. Started taking Viviscal supplements and massaging with JBCO.

I will detangle more often. As my hair gets longer no manipulation isn't a good idea. 

 In positive news I've never had a nape length longer than 1/2" because it just used to break off since childhood. Easy to get hair-o-rexia on this site and forget where you started lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

Sumra said:


> I decided not to give up on my hair. There is life after hair loss/thinning. Mourning is over and I'm ready to try my best to increase thickness and health. Started taking Viviscal supplements and massaging with JBCO.
> 
> I will detangle more often. As my hair gets longer no manipulation isn't a good idea.
> 
> In positive news I've never had a nape length longer than 1/2" because it just used to break off since childhood. Easy to get hair-o-rexia on this site and forget where you started lol



I'm glad you decided to not give up. Just take your time and come up with a regi that works for you. You will see progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning ladies. I did another flexi rod set last night. I only put in 9 flexirods this time and added Carol Daughters pudding. My weave feels great. Nice and soft and the curls came out nice and tight. 
This is after I removed the rollers.


View attachment 276625


After I styled



View attachment 276627



View attachment 276629



View attachment 276631



View attachment 276633


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2014)

Sumra said:


> faithVA
> 
> What hair is that you use? Very natural



Sorry Sumra, Just getting back from vacation.

I used Nafy Collection. I think it is the Afro Puffy twist collection.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Sorry Sumra, Just getting back from vacation.
> 
> I used Nafy Collection. I think it is the Afro Puffy twist collection.



How was your vacay?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How was your vacay?



Absolutely fabulous. Went to Nice, France for a week. Next time I plan to stay a month 

Haven't done anything to my hair so hope to get it in gear by the weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Absolutely fabulous. Went to Nice, France for a week. Next time I plan to stay a month
> 
> Haven't done anything to my hair so hope to get it in gear by the weekend.



That's awesome!  Did you do site seeing and take pics of the scenery?  That's great you were able to get away for a week and relax in France!  Did you already have it planned in advance or was it like a last minute decision?  Me and hubby want to go on a vacay next year. We've yet to go on any kind of vacay since we've been together and popped out 5 kids lol. We actually want to go somewhere with the kids for 1 week and then alone another week.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's awesome!  Did you do site seeing and take pics of the scenery?  That's great you were able to get away for a week and relax in France!  Did you already have it planned in advance or was it like a last minute decision?  Me and hubby want to go on a vacay next year. We've yet to go on any kind of vacay since we've been together and popped out 5 kids lol. We actually want to go somewhere with the kids for 1 week and then alone another week.



Did some site seeing and a lot of relaxing. We went with a group of friends so it has been planned since February. Nice it so different from the US it was good to experience another cultural lifestyle. Ate a lot, took a tour, did some bike riding and did a lot of laughing with friends. 

Definitely try to get away if you can. Start planning now and stashing away for it. If you plan for it you can stay within budget.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did some site seeing and a lot of relaxing. We went with a group of friends so it has been planned since February. Nice it so different from the US it was good to experience another cultural lifestyle. Ate a lot, took a tour, did some bike riding and did a lot of laughing with friends.
> 
> Definitely try to get away if you can. Start planning now and stashing away for it. If you plan for it you can stay within budget.



Thanks faith!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's an update pic. I'm currently inverting, using LG hair oil and green magic hair cream as well as taking manetabolism. 



This hair is thick! Lol. I'm in cornrows right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 23, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Here's an update pic. I'm currently inverting, using LG hair oil and green magic hair cream as well as taking manetabolism.
> 
> This hair is thick! Lol. I'm in cornrows right now.



That's gr8! I'm glad you are seeing some progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 24, 2014)

How is everyone else doing?  Hair wise, life wise, etc...

My sciatic nerve has been killing me since July 23rd and yes I remember the exact date lol. My daughter and I were in new york for a week and I dk what I did but it's been hurting ever since. I think all that walking that my fat a** ain't used to did a number on me. Anyway hair wise I'm doing good. My hair has been in a sew in for almost 3 weeks. Sunday will make 3 weeks. I've washed my hair once since having the install. My leave out I just flexirod it and it comes out str8. I'm not good at traditional rollerset so that's why I use the flexirods. Other than that smooth sailing so far. Hope to get some good retention when I redo the sew in on November 23rd. I cant manipulate my hair so this helps.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 24, 2014)

Msm is the truth. Nine weeks post and my new growth feels like relaxer. I've only been using it for 2 weeks. I don't even need a blowout. I love it. I am also taking biotin 10kmg again daily. I've already recovered the half inch I trimmed 3-4 weeks ago. Pretty happy. I hope to be SL by December and APL by next spring at this rate. I'm avoiding relaxers and sticking to this regimen.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 24, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Msm is the truth. Nine weeks post and my new growth feels like relaxer. I've only been using it for 2 weeks. I don't even need a blowout. I love it. I am also taking biotin 10kmg again daily. I've already recovered the half inch I trimmed 3-4 weeks ago. Pretty happy. I hope to be SL by December and APL by next spring at this rate. I'm avoiding relaxers and sticking to this regimen.



That's awesome you found something that works for you. Keep us posted on your growth using the two.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How is everyone else doing?  Hair wise, life wise, etc...
> 
> My sciatic nerve has been killing me since July 23rd and yes I remember the exact date lol. My daughter and I were in new york for a week and I dk what I did but it's been hurting ever since. I think all that walking that my fat a** ain't used to did a number on me. Anyway hair wise I'm doing good. My hair has been in a sew in for almost 3 weeks. Sunday will make 3 weeks. I've washed my hair once since having the install. My leave out I just flexirod it and it comes out str8. I'm not good at traditional rollerset so that's why I use the flexirods. Other than that smooth sailing so far. Hope to get some good retention when I redo the sew in on November 23rd. I cant manipulate my hair so this helps.



Girl you better stretch that hip out and get one of your daughter's to drop an elbow in that glute!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh no HairPleezeGrow!:sciatica sucks. Hope you get relief soon.

Hair wise, doing good. That MHM bandwagon seems to be the truth for my hair. 

Also had some realizations:

-i had been too stingy with product in the past. My hair is way more moisturized and elastic when i just glom on moisturuzers and light sealants. Its a hi po thing i guess.

-my strands are growing courser. I yanked random strands to check for splits and ssk. I wss surprised that esch strand was thicker the first inch and a half from the roots. It coincided with when I started consistently taking multivitamins and collagen supplements 3 months ago.

-pull test shows the nape is just curling over my collar bone. The crown is ever closer to the nape now.  Woohoo! Im retaining too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl you better stretch that hip out and get one of your daughter's to drop an elbow in that glute!



I've been trying but to no avail nothing has helped.  Stretching,  medications prescribed,  massages (give little relief) nothing is helping.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh no HairPleezeGrow!:sciatica sucks. Hope you get relief soon.
> 
> Hair wise, doing good. That MHM bandwagon seems to be the truth for my hair.
> 
> ...



That's gr8 DarkJoy!  You will have the rest of your hair catch up with your nape in no time.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm really hair lazy right now. I was supposed to wash Wednesday, then I said Thursday or Friday. Now I have pushed it out until Sunday. I think maybe I just needed a break. It's been a long time since I've left my hair alone.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2014)

I was going to take pictures for September but I have talked myself out of that as well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm really hair lazy right now. I was supposed to wash Wednesday, then I said Thursday or Friday. Now I have pushed it out until Sunday. I think maybe I just needed a break. It's been a long time since I've left my hair alone.



Yeah if it doesn't need to be washed yet then let it be. Sometimes we just need that break and to lighten the regi some.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've been trying but to no avail nothing has helped.  Stretching,  medications prescribed,  massages (give little relief) nothing is helping.



I'm sorry hon. Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm sorry hon. Have you tried acupuncture?



No I haven't...sounds scary lol


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No I haven't...sounds scary lol



Lol! Don't be afraid. Look into it. It can really work miracles.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! Don't be afraid. Look into it. It can really work miracles.



Alright I will. My husband has open enrollment next month to add me to his insurance so I will find out then if they cover it. Thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's pics of today's flexirod set. All I put in the hair and my hair was some cantu shea butter leave in. I'm truly enjoying this sew in. I love the heatless styles I can do and it's so simple. 



View attachment 277761



View attachment 277763



View attachment 277765



View attachment 277767



View attachment 277769


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Still have my sew-in in. I'm proud of myself because today makes 3 weeks. I usually get bored and take it down after 2 lol. I'm really having fun with this install and love all my flexirod results every time. I may wash my hair tonight and set it again or just rock the natural wave pattern it has. I'm hoping that my installs until the end of the year gives me some gr8 retention! Even though I'm a slow grower I will get there. Oh and I've been applying my NJoy oil almost every night.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Still have my sew-in in. I'm proud of myself because today makes 3 weeks. I usually get bored and take it down after 2 lol. I'm really having fun with this install and love all my flexirod results every time. I may wash my hair tonight and set it again or just rock the natural wave pattern it has. I'm hoping that my installs until the end of the year gives me some gr8 retention! Even though I'm a slow grower I will get there. Oh and I've been applying my NJoy oil almost every night.



Good for you. I know it is tough keeping styles in. Usually the first two weeks are the hardest and it gets easier from there. You will have great retention.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2014)

My hair is finally growing. I mentioned to my SO that my hair was growing and he said, I could have told you that.  I guess I should have asked him.

Still a long way from SL but at least I am making progress and not going backwards.

I'm wearing a twist-out today but going to put my hair back into twists or flat twist next wash day.

I thought of taking September pics but I'm just going to wait until December. I need that extra length to encourage me for next year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 29, 2014)

i don't know what is going on, or which direction to go in.  no more bonelaxing for me.  it's pretty much overprocessing the hair.. and i had some sort of reaction again to some hair dye, so now my crown is kinda jacked up...i always do something stupid...anyway my hair is growing fine.i'm 9 weeks post relaxer.  i am trying to stretch, but these two textures are a beast to deal with.  super straight hair and some coily kinky 4a hair is not being nice to each other.  i'm trying to decide if i want to transition to texlaxed or transition to natural, then texlax, like grow out the relaxed ends, and cut when i have at least 7 inches or so.  i know i will have to keep my hair in braids in order for that to work...i don't know.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy crap. I totally forgot that I was in on this challenge. My starting pic is somewhere in this thread and this is how my hair looks now. The one in the green is from yesterday and one in blue is from 5 minutes ago. I am 3 months post BC(transitioned 10 months)

I think I am getting closer to SL. Maybe next year sometime.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 30, 2014)

how many inches does it look like I need to get to shoulder length?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> how many inches does it look like I need to get to shoulder length?



That's really hard to say. It looks like your back is shorter than your sides. I'm thinking perhaps 4 to 6 for the sides.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That's really hard to say. It looks like your back is shorter than your sides. I'm thinking perhaps 4 to 6 for the sides.


 ok. thanks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> how many inches does it look like I need to get to shoulder length?



i can't give you inches, but i can give you a time frame.  if you are in good health, have healthy hair care practices, etc... i give it a year.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 30, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i can't give you inches, but i can give you a time frame. if you are in good health, have healthy hair care practices, etc... i give it a year.


 I was thinking that too. thanks


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> i don't know what is going on, or which direction to go in.  no more bonelaxing for me.  it's pretty much overprocessing the hair.. and i had some sort of reaction again to some hair dye, so now my crown is kinda jacked up...i always do something stupid...anyway my hair is growing fine.i'm 9 weeks post relaxer.  i am trying to stretch, but these two textures are a beast to deal with.  super straight hair and some coily kinky 4a hair is not being nice to each other.  i'm trying to decide if i want to transition to texlaxed or transition to natural, then texlax, like grow out the relaxed ends, and cut when i have at least 7 inches or so.  i know i will have to keep my hair in braids in order for that to work...i don't know.



Bonelax mgmt is tough. My poor hair would break at demarcation if there was more than an inch of ng 

If your hair isn't fine then gentle care could give to a smooth transition to either of your options


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all. So I've taken a hair break, neglecting my vitamin, exercise and water regg. I haven't been paying any mind to my hair for probably 2 months (eeeek). But I'm back! For real this time! Despite my lil nap my hair appears to be healthy and has grown, altho it's prolly an inch shorter than it could be. But back in the saddle, got a one inch trim tonight to take care of any scraggle. Going to curb wrapping because I have some broken hair neAr my forehead. But mainly just hitting the LHCF rules again to focus on length and thickness. returning to a real reggi in 3,2....


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Bonelax mgmt is tough. My poor hair would break at demarcation if there was more than an inch of ng
> 
> If your hair isn't fine then gentle care could give to a smooth transition to either of your options



i think i may need to relax, but leave more texture and start from there! my hair is very fine too! i would like to go to a professional, but this month is kinda tight right now. i'm going to try to hold out for a few more week. i'm just going to wash, dc, detangle, and work on the tension method to dry. i bought a new dryer, but it's so heavy, so i might just use my old cheap one. i will just keep wearing my wigs. i'm terrible i still haven't washed them yet...

your respond post helped out tremendously!


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm going to start banding my hair because I can't tension blow dry to save my life. Even if I use a comb I still have areas of kinky coilyness. This only applies to when I'm prepping for a protective style. I'm doing crochet braids this wknd.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2014)

think i am going to buy some silicon mix today.  i wonder will it give me some good slip? i ran out of my favorite conditioner, so i gotta get something. 

Update.. so i just bought some and tested it out on a small area of my nape.. 
i can't wait to try this stuff!  i love they way it made that part feel! i have been so sleep on this product, due to people saying it causes buildup and the ingredients, but i am a shampoo user.  i also bought the NuNaat Cream and i really like that too so far.  i got the coconut one.  i can still feel the silicon mix on my fingers.  it feels nice and silky.  i will try the silicon out today.  if this product works for me, i can keep stretching.  i also got some more shears and that free flow Denman.  this one is a bit different. the teeth are longer and wider.  i removed the rows from my other one, but this looks like i can use it for detangling on my hair and my daughter's.  i just might be switching to dominican products for now on..


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is my trim. Maybe more than an inch now that I see it, which means my stylist was a little scissor happy! My hair feels better with the trim but it is a little tapered in the back - I had finally gotten it growing more even. Ah well, hopefully it grows nice from here, and I think she is working with my layering ok till it grows out.  Anyway the first pick is last thanksgiving so like 10 months ago.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Oct 1, 2014)

Idk if it's my sulfur/castor mix or my bamboo tea but I'm only barely a month post relaxer and I look like I'm in desperate need of a touch up. My hair is growing like weeds.  I'm getting a sew in this Saturday and keeping it in 6 weeks at a time until New Years.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Here is my trim. Maybe more than an inch now that I see it, which means my stylist was a little scissor happy! My hair feels better with the trim but it is a little tapered in the back - I had finally gotten it growing more even. Ah well, hopefully it grows nice from here, and I think she is working with my layering ok till it grows out.  Anyway the first pick is last thanksgiving so like 10 months ago.



That's some awesome progress!  And your hair looks gr8!


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm so excited to see growth!! Shoulder length already,  I did the big chop late April and transitioned for 4 months before bc.  Will be adding bamboo tea along with msm. Currently taking regular vitamins,  juicing veggies & little fruit, massaging my scalp with neem oil mixed with castor, coconut, jojoba & olive oil.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

i guess i need to get some of this tea i have been reading about for months! 

ok, so my nervous breakdown is over! i had a wonderful washing experience! Silicon Mix is now my holy grail! first, i prepooed with coconut oil and nourish oil. next, i shampooed with elucence moisture, next i tee shirt blotted my hair and applied silicon mix in the shower starting with the new growth first in sections.  after that, i got out of the shower and allowed the conditioner to stay on with no heat (plastic cap) for 30-40 mins.  i hopped back in, and magic happened. i was actually able to detangle my hair in the shower!  i haven't done that in 3 years.  it felt like showering with The Rock Johnson! Yaass Gawd Nessa! my new growth was laid like Nene Leaks hunty! i added my detangler (because i'm not stupid) and my leave-ins, then proceeded to comb the products through.  i got the hang of my new blow dryer.  it took forever to dry my hair since i did it in a ton of sections. 

right now my hair is so soft, has shine, and i can run my fingers through it!  i don't even know what to do with it right now.  

oh and i am SL. so i know i am going to be super geeked when i see my hair straightened.  

i now have more confidence in transitioning to texlax and doing a long stretch. and i barely had any breakage.  it was mechanical. (me)


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78, 
I'm glad Silicon Mix works for you! I can sense how excited you are.  Congrats on being SL!  
You should post an updated pic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2014)

lenu80 said:


> I'm so excited to see growth!! Shoulder length already,  I did the big chop late April and transitioned for 4 months before bc.  Will be adding bamboo tea along with msm. Currently taking regular vitamins,  juicing veggies & little fruit, massaging my scalp with neem oil mixed with castor, coconut, jojoba & olive oil.



Congrats on making your short term goal!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> shortdub78,
> I'm glad Silicon Mix works for you! I can sense how excited you are.  Congrats on being SL!
> You should post an updated pic.



xu93texas
girl my phone is broken! i'm getting a new one this weekend, so i should have some pics next wash day. hopefully i can get a hold of my before pic of my last relaxer.  i'm more excited about the conditioner!  i can't believe i waited so many years to try it! it is the best conditioner i have ever used in my life!  it was pure magic!  Silk Dreams, Nairobi, Elucence, and Mizani have been life savers, but this takes the cake!  the detangling was a breeze! oh and i didn't use my regular leave-in.  i use Keracare Thermal protectant.  it comes in a pump.  

and i really like that blow dryer too! it's the Jilbrere Porcelain.  i got it from Sally.  it really made a difference in the way my hair felt too!  i was able to get my hair straight with cool- to low heat with no dryness, or frizz. they had it on sale this past weekend. it was like a couple of bucks off.  i think i spent $42 total?     

i put my hair in 8 sections, moisturized/sealed and made plaits.  i pinned them down with bobbie pins, put on my hair net so my hair wouldn't move around, then put my satin scarf on.

as far as the length, it's cool.  i'm just glad i can keep my hair on my head!  i was headed to the barber shop!

i know you said you were going to relax in Nov, how long will you go after that? i'm gonna really try for 6 months or longer, maybe 8? i'm really over these bonelaxed ends.  i just want some type of texture. and i want to see if  tangling when wet is just something my hair does since is it's so straight.

when i get some more money, i am going to get rid of my products and go straight dominican. i bought another conditioner, but i am going to see if i can exchange it for something else.  i really want to get my hair health game back up, so when i do relax again, the beautician won't laugh at me.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm feeling like I've got to start letting go of certain products that worked for me as a TWA and generally in the past that don't now. 

 Glycerine heavy products just make my hair tangle up into a messerplexed. Its probably because I'm high/normal porosity now, but it's just causing a lot more pain with detangling. I'll probably switch to just butters and oils and throw these spray bottles away. Its difficult to see HG products just stop working lol

 Oh and my thin/bald patches appear to be growing in. I've been rubbing my scalp with JBCO and a scalp cream and taking Viviscal supplements. I already have fuzz. In fact my partings in general are not so wide (sign of thin hair). I'll upload pics when I get a minute.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That's some awesome progress!  And your hair looks gr8!



Needed that. Woke up panicked that the trim actually took off too much progress. See the attached -that's from August 10. I can't for some reason post two pics at once but if u scroll back to my post trim pics what do u think? I'm also concerned that the U shape and layers are now more pronounced and making my hair look thin. My pony is definitely scraggly with all my various lengths but it was kind of scraggly before. Anyway not much I can do. But do u think this trim is a setback? I'm already planning my growth reggi to pull out 2 more inches by feb, maybe that's all I need?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Needed that. Woke up panicked that the trim actually took off too much progress. See the attached -that's from August 10. I can't for some reason post two pics at once but if u scroll back to my post trim pics what do u think? I'm also concerned that the U shape and layers are now more pronounced and making my hair look thin. My pony is definitely scraggly with all my various lengths but it was kind of scraggly before. Anyway not much I can do. But do u think this trim is a setback? I'm already planning my growth reggi to pull out 2 more inches by feb, maybe that's all I need?



no setback from what i can see. it is going to look fuller the next time you straighten.  are you natural?  my hair has cycles, first i get length, then i get thickness with each relaxer touchup.  but it is like that for me natural or relaxed.  i just couldn't tell much when i was natural, since i didn't straighten.  and you hair might just grow in layers.  blunt even hemline, is natural for most folks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Needed that. Woke up panicked that the trim actually took off too much progress. See the attached -that's from August 10. I can't for some reason post two pics at once but if u scroll back to my post trim pics what do u think? I'm also concerned that the U shape and layers are now more pronounced and making my hair look thin. My pony is definitely scraggly with all my various lengths but it was kind of scraggly before. Anyway not much I can do. But do u think this trim is a setback? I'm already planning my growth reggi to pull out 2 more inches by feb, maybe that's all I need?



No setback from what I can see. It really does look good though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2014)

So I colored my hair last night (just the bottom portion kind of an "ombre" except I had no clue what I was doing as the hair was still sewn in lol. I tried to get some good pics but these were the best I could get. I also did my daughters hair last night and my sisters wig today. 



View attachment 278447



View attachment 278449



View attachment 278451



View attachment 278453



View attachment 278455



View attachment 278457



View attachment 278459



View attachment 278461



View attachment 278463



View attachment 278465



View attachment 278467


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 2, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> no setback from what i can see. it is going to look fuller the next time you straighten. are you natural? my hair has cycles, first i get length, then i get thickness with each relaxer touchup. but it is like that for me natural or relaxed. i just couldn't tell much when i was natural, since i didn't straighten. and you hair might just grow in layers. blunt even hemline, is natural for most folks.


 
Thank you thank you shortdub and HairPleezeGrow. I am relaxed, I just got a relaxer Sep 19th so it's still quite fresh. My hair is not that thick naturally and I am concerned that it will always look stringy unless I cut all these layers off and remove the U, which I don't think I have the wherewithal to do.  It's not a ton of layers- but there are definitely a couple graduated layers in the back. My face is long (kind of like a potato ) so it's probably better for my face shape, but I always get depressed when I see one measly long layer trying to be thick on its own. It's healthy though and if none of you see a setback with the length then maybe I'll just press on with this shape.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 3, 2014)

Makeshift hot oil treatment tonite--threw cinnamon oil on my hair, covered with a plastic cap and scarf, went to bed.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 4, 2014)

been awhile, having love/hate relationship with 2x hate for my hair right now.  I hate the awkward length (probably 2-3 in away from sl) that's too short to put up, the weird hair texture change my hair is undergoing probably due to my overactive thyroid and due to the texture change styles don't last barely a day. Grrr.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> been awhile, having love/hate relationship with 2x hate for my hair right now.  I hate the awkward length (probably 2-3 in away from sl) that's too short to put up, the weird hair texture change my hair is undergoing probably due to my overactive thyroid and due to the texture change styles don't last barely a day. Grrr.



(((HUGS)))


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I went to a wedding yesterday and styled my sew in with a curling wand (just a light curl). I just put my hair in bantu knots so stay tuned for my bko on Tuesday. 

The wand


View attachment 278777



View attachment 278779




Bkos



View attachment 278781


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 6, 2014)

just posting a pic


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> been awhile, having love/hate relationship with 2x hate for my hair right now.  I hate the awkward length (probably 2-3 in away from sl) that's too short to put up, the weird hair texture change my hair is undergoing probably due to my overactive thyroid and due to the texture change styles don't last barely a day. Grrr.



Double hug. You know I feel your pain. Hang in there.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright ladies here's my bko results...



View attachment 278915



View attachment 278917



View attachment 278919



View attachment 278921



View attachment 278923



View attachment 278925



View attachment 278927


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 7, 2014)

Realized that my hair in the front is the problem and the reason I was feeling set-back-y. My stylist decided to give me face framing layers that are uneven--one side is more like long bangs at my nose and chunky steps down to SL, the other side is an angle down to SL starting from closer to my lips. The latter side styles better so I've been wearing my hair clipped back on one side with a bobby pin. I don't feel like cutting it again so I am hoping that a month or two will alter the shape on both sides and make it less obvious. Can I just say what is it with stylists and face framing fringe!!! They love that angle in the front down to the back. It usually grows out somehow but I am so over growing it out just to have it re-cut.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Realized that my hair in the front is the problem and the reason I was feeling set-back-y. My stylist decided to give me face framing layers that are uneven--one side is more like long bangs at my nose and chunky steps down to SL, the other side is an angle down to SL starting from closer to my lips. The latter side styles better so I've been wearing my hair clipped back on one side with a bobby pin. I don't feel like cutting it again so I am hoping that a month or two will alter the shape on both sides and make it less obvious. Can I just say what is it with stylists and face framing fringe!!! They love that angle in the front down to the back. It usually grows out somehow but I am so over growing it out just to have it re-cut.



Sorry...but like you mentioned you will grow it out. I dk what's the deal with face framing angles. I think they only look good when you have your hair curled backwards away from your face. Maybe if they were longer framing layers it looks good but shorter no. You will get through this setback for sure.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sorry...but like you mentioned you will grow it out. I dk what's the deal with face framing angles. I think they only look good when you have your hair curled backwards away from your face. Maybe if they were longer framing layers it looks good but shorter no. You will get through this setback for sure.



I mean I don't mind it when they're long. I actually like it on the one side because its cut in a way that swivels into my longer hair with a nice continuous wave. The problem is the other side. It's cut in steps rather than an angle, and  is also about an inch shorter. Trying to decide if I should have that side fixed so that it angles too...may hang better. it would be even more short than the "good" side....but may not be that noticeable and would still style better? Or just tuff it out? What do u think.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> I mean I don't mind it when they're long. I actually like it on the one side because its cut in a way that swivels into my longer hair with a nice continuous wave. The problem is the other side. It's cut in steps rather than an angle, and  is also about an inch shorter. Trying to decide if I should have that side fixed so that it angles too...may hang better. it would be even more short than the "good" side....but may not be that noticeable and would still style better? Or just tuff it out? What do u think.



Girl no more cutting unless you necessarily have to. Just let it be and keep that side pinned up cutely until it grows out. No sense in cutting it even shorter. I say leave it be and get creative.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl no more cutting unless you necessarily have to. Just let it be and keep that side pinned up cutely until it grows out. No sense in cutting it even shorter. I say leave it be and get creative.



Argh ok I will comply!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 8, 2014)

Thinking of cutting my ends this weekend. Was going to wait until Nov when I plan to straighten but I dont think I can wait that long. Ends just feel rough and I think I should get rid of them asap so I can concentrate on hair health


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 8, 2014)

I air dried my hair in 5 big braids and clipped those ends since it was the lunar date for lengthen on the 6th. My hair has been giving me a hard time so I'm letting it breathe before my crochet braid install.

Also my left side is shorter than the right but whenever I flat iron it hangs prettier  lol so I will just let it be.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2014)

I had just thrown out some moisturizer. It was a heavy cream. Cant use stuff like that. It just sits on top of my hair. Natural products just don't cut it for me. I like my water based cones. Oils, creams, and butters are not the business. I wonder since I have a lot of new growth my relaxed hair looks kind of thin. Is that normal?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Thinking of cutting my ends this weekend. Was going to wait until Nov when I plan to straighten but I dont think I can wait that long. Ends just feel rough and I think I should get rid of them asap so I can concentrate on hair health


  I dust my ends 2-3 times a week. They aren't bad, I just prefer blunt ends. This is why I don't have issues with split ends. I still see length.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 8, 2014)

I will also be doing a dusting with the split ender. I do it once per month.

I will straighten with heat  for a change of pace. In preparation, last night I clarified, dc, put in the heat serum and air dried stretched in 2 flat twists overnight. Wearing in the flat twists for work today. Its about 30% straight already. 

After work it will get a warm (not hot) comb run through it. Good enough time for a lc too


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;20638985[/USER]]I dust my ends 2-3 times a week. They aren't bad, I just prefer blunt ends. This is why I don't have issues with split ends. I still see length.



Did you really mean 2-3 times a week? That's a lot.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 9, 2014)

HAY YALL! I have not been on here in a minutteeeeeeeeee. My hair is doin great. Was in braids for three weeks in september and straightened for about two weeks now (straight for a week,  5 day rest, i just flat ironed it again last night cause I'm going out of town). 

My hair is really flourishing. Its really nice a curly and moisturized as of lately. I updated my hair regimen and now wash (shampoo/condition) three times a week when its curly. Straight its really full and amazing! I am so glad I went natural, you wouldn't have been able to tell me when I was relaxed that my hair could be thicker and way healthier. Its just below shoulder length in the back and almost collarbone length in the front. Ill have pictures to share later (tomorrow hopefully). 

I am having some issues with dryness on the parts of my hair that is colored and I have noticed considerable difference in the texture of my natural colored hair than my dyed hair. So I am thinking I am going to grow the color out and just not color my hair anymore. Breakage ends up more there than anywhere else, and Ive noticed when I flat iron it my natural colored straightens much easier and silkier than my colored hair. 

I dont know if its just the length but I am really loving being natural, there are so many things I can do with it and I dont get bored with just one way of doing my hair.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 9, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I had just thrown out some moisturizer. It was a heavy cream. Cant use stuff like that. It just sits on top of my hair. Natural products just don't cut it for me. I like my water based cones. Oils, creams, and butters are not the business. I wonder since I have a lot of new growth my relaxed hair looks kind of thin. Is that normal?



Yes that happens to me every time. As I get more new growth the ends look thinner because i have all that puffy hair at the root. Once I relax my thickness comes back.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> HAY YALL! I have not been on here in a minutteeeeeeeeee. My hair is doin great. Was in braids for three weeks in september and straightened for about two weeks now (straight for a week,  5 day rest, i just flat ironed it again last night cause I'm going out of town).
> 
> My hair is really flourishing. Its really nice a curly and moisturized as of lately. I updated my hair regimen and now wash (shampoo/condition) three times a week when its curly. Straight its really full and amazing! I am so glad I went natural, you wouldn't have been able to tell me when I was relaxed that my hair could be thicker and way healthier. Its just below shoulder length in the back and almost collarbone length in the front. Ill have pictures to share later (tomorrow hopefully).
> 
> ...



Welcome back. You have been gone for a while. Glad your hair is doing fabulously.


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 11, 2014)

OK. So I lasted 6 weeks with the box braids.  I was shooting for 8 but that's close enough.

I am soooo shocked by how much my hair has grown (Slow grower).  The sides are at my collarbone.  The front is at my chin and then back is to my shoulders.  The top is still short and comes to the top of my ears.  The thickness is serious.

I'm gonna wear my hair out for a couple of days and then get it cornrowed Tuesday.  I'm thinking of getting a human hair wig or a sew-in.  Decisions...

Also, for the first time in my life, I gave myself a hot oil treatment with Vatika Oil.  The results are waaaaayyyyy better than deep conditioning.  My hair is soooo soft, and I didn't even use a moisturizer.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 12, 2014)

Starting inversion and daily exercise today. Not sure if it will work - inversion didn't seem to last time- but I'm going to try anyway. Maybe will grow and reshape this cut.


----------



## iVR (Oct 12, 2014)

So just thought I'd give an update now that I have a break.


----------



## iVR (Oct 12, 2014)

And I've been wearing my hair in crown braids lately.  I don't have any hair added.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

iVR said:


> So just thought I'd give an update now that I have a break.



Your hair looks awesome


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you really mean 2-3 times a week? That's a lot.


  yes I do! Lol imagine if I didn't how long my hair would be. I am scissor happy! I just cut some more today. I usually cut 1/8 of an inch maybe a little less, but I do that a few times a week. Today I cut almost 4 inches off my crown and cut 1/4 everywhere else. I love length, but I'm a sucker for nice looking ends. It will grow back. I may take a break for the next few weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 12, 2014)

iVR said:


> And I've been wearing my hair in crown braids lately.  I don't have any hair added.


  I need to get better at doing those. It looks nice and full.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> yes I do! Lol imagine if I didn't how long my hair would be. I am scissor happy! I just cut some more today. I usually cut 1/8 of an inch maybe a little less, but I do that a few times a week. Today I cut almost 4 inches off my crown and cut 1/4 everywhere else. I love length, but I'm a sucker for nice looking ends. It will grow back. I may take a break for the next few weeks.



Ummm you need to join our no trimming challenge lol


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey ladies, I'm getting out of the hating on my hair slump.  I was watching some older YouTube vids and I was inspired by naptural85 on a "washngo" that you sleep on. Anyway, I prepoo'd with tj's nourish and some homemade peppermint coconut oil for a couple hours. Then I lightly shampooed and added conditioner in sections and retested those sections. After I was done showering, I rinsed the sections whilst still in twists and tied my hair up in a tee shirt for the rest of the afternoon. Before I went to bed I removed the tee shirt and tied on a scarf. This morning I undid the twists, and added a small amout of sweet almond oil. My hair looked so nice. Light and fluffy and it moves in the breeze. I'll have to try it again and see if I get the same results. And I only used a wash out conditioner which I can actually smell when the wind blows. Ha!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummm you need to join our no trimming challenge lol


  I know right! Lol I'm going to find it!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2014)

I still have a ways to go to SL but gaining a little. With some struggle I can put my hair into two flat twist. That's progress. But I will be keeping my hair in flat twist until its time for our final pictures in December. Dcing now and will put in flat twists tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 12, 2014)

Wanna wash the hair but enjoying this press.  I was so chicken I pressed at it 300o so it was like a poofy blow out. However some thick oil and curl formers did the rest. I maintain it with 2 flat twists nightly. 

So nice to be able to comb through it.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 13, 2014)

Note on inversion. I did day 1 last night and went to sleep with a headache. Today I have an ongoing headache as well. This didn't happen last time so maybe it is working. I am also ramped up on biotin so hopefully the head tension is hair flying out of my head!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2014)

This is going to be an interesting night...



View attachment 279631


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is going to be an interesting night...



With a little face paint you could be something out of The Matrix for Halloween.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> With a little face paint you could be something out of The Matrix for Halloween.



Yeah I wasn't sure what was going on. So what's the back story?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> With a little face paint you could be something out of The Matrix for Halloween.



Girl these things are going to be so uncomfortable t sleep in. I know better and keep telling myself I won't so it again and still end up putting them in and sleeping in them lol. I was thinking I could be Lala Loopsy lol buy some orange and pink rube socks and a skirt lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl these things are going to be so uncomfortable t sleep in. I know better and keep telling myself I won't so it again and still end up putting them in and sleeping in them lol. I was thinking I could be Lala Loopsy lol buy some orange and pink rube socks and a skirt lol.



Yassss! Perfect!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.



Your set came out nice. 

I'm glad you posted the pictures in here. I'm not going to lie. When you post the attachments I never click cuz I'm lazy  Sometimes I try to scout out the originals  

Have you reached APL? It looks like you may be close if not there.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Your set came out nice.
> 
> I'm glad you posted the pictures in here. I'm not going to lie. When you post the attachments I never click cuz I'm lazy  Sometimes I try to scout out the originals
> 
> Have you reached APL? It looks like you may be close if not there.



Thanks! All of my pics should come up like these. I post them all the same way but sorry you couldn't see them at times. Girl I have no clue but I'm hoping I'm closer to APL when I take this sew in out in November. I'm enjoying not fussing around with my own hair and keeps my hands out and away! Can't wait until end of December. I may take this sew in out later this month and reinstall since I'm doing a LC in December anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks! All of my pics should come up like these. I post them all the same way but sorry you couldn't see them at times. Girl I have no clue but I'm hoping I'm closer to APL when I take this sew in out in November. I'm enjoying not fussing around with my own hair and keeps my hands out and away! Can't wait until end of December. I may take this sew in out later this month and reinstall since I'm doing a LC in December anyway.



Why are you apologizing for my laziness  Everyone else clicked. 

Looking forward to December length checks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.


  oh so pretty! Lovely indeed!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't know how I am going to do a length check at the end of the year. I'm trying not to do too much to it and I got shrinkage going on already! Plus I have to search through this thread for some before pics.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> oh so pretty! Lovely indeed!



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Which one of y'all lovely ladies will start our SL 2015 challenge at the end of October?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 15, 2014)

So I washed, dc and pressed again.  idk why I bother. The comb is just barely hot to the touch. I am hecka skurd  however I am enjoying this puffy Afro thing I got. Needed the change of pace. Plus it gives the ability to manage the ends better than even a stretched fro. 

Dusting and seeking and destroying like mad  not a ssk in sight!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Which one of y'all lovely ladies will start our SL 2015 challenge at the end of October?


  girl I hope somebody! Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> girl I hope somebody! Lol



I know. It won't be me. I will fully be in the APL challenge but will root you guys on from the side lines. Tag me whoever does start it though please.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I know. It won't be me. I will fully be in the APL challenge but will root you guys on from the side lines. Tag me whoever does start it though please.



You will probably be in the BSL challenge. You may need someone else to run the APL challenge. But I guess if you do the APL/BSL challenge like you did this year, it would make sense that you host again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I know. It won't be me. I will fully be in the APL challenge but will root you guys on from the side lines. Tag me whoever does start it though please.


  I will be in that challenge with you! I hoping to be APL by June! Please pray I don't get another hair cut!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I will be in that challenge with you! I hoping to be APL by June! Please pray I don't get another hair cut!



I pray that every pair of scissors or shears or anything with a sharp blade that comes within inches of your hair instantly melts down into a puddle of frozen yogurt.  Amen!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I pray that every pair of scissors or shears or anything with a sharp blade that comes within inches of your hair instantly melts down into a puddle of frozen yogurt.  Amen!


  I receive that! Amen!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

I got my hair in a little bun. I cowashed and gave myself a protein treatment. I will wash again this weekend and put my wig on. I would love to put some box braids in. I wonder how can I do it without having to put a millions braids in?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You will probably be in the BSL challenge. You may need someone else to run the APL challenge. But I guess if you do the APL/BSL challenge like you did this year, it would make sense that you host again.



I love your optimism!  I will definitely be in the APL challenge girl lol. No ma'am I will not host it next year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I will be in that challenge with you! I hoping to be APL by June! Please pray I don't get another hair cut!



We're here to support you so noooo cuts!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I got my hair in a little bun. I cowashed and gave myself a protein treatment. I will wash again this weekend and put my wig on. I would love to put some box braids in. I wonder how can I do it without having to put a millions braids in?



Look up YT videos on crochet box braids. Very nice with less work. You can even do individuals in the front and then crochet the rest.

Eta-

http://youtu.be/kj3QggAxJk0

http://youtu.be/N_ZaV7jz1x4


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> We're here to support you so noooo cuts!


  thank you! I need it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Having another decent hair day. Love Shea moisture shine and hold spray. I love the pump! Buying some more today and two more this weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Look up YT videos on crochet box braids. Very nice with less work. You can even do individuals in the front and then crochet the rest.  Eta-  http://youtu.be/kj3QggAxJk0 http://youtu.be/N_ZaV7jz1x4


  I am going to have my mom or sister in law braid my hair and I will install maybe next week. I had them years ago in college. My mom did it. I had her install some in a six month span and my hair was healthy! I just used braid spray.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Having another decent hair day. Love Shea moisture shine and hold spray. I love the pump! Buying some more today and two more this weekend.



I cant remember if you are relaxed.  Does it really hold? Sometimes I do sets on my natural but the wind just ruins my style. 

I assume it doesn't dry you out with a bunch of alcohol? Or cause reversion? Thats the worst! 

TIA


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I cant remember if you are relaxed.  Does it really hold? Sometimes I do sets on my natural but the wind just ruins my style.  I assume it doesn't dry you out with a bunch of alcohol? Or cause reversion? Thats the worst!  TIA


  I'm relaxed. No bad ingredients. It doesn't hold anything. It is water based, no cones, so it will cause reversion. It does provide shine. It's like a very light moisturizing spray (refreshing). I love it on my new growth.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm relaxed. No bad ingredients. It doesn't hold anything. It is water based, no cones, so it will cause reversion. It does provide shine. It's like a very light moisturizing spray (refreshing). I love it on my new growth.


  I would use it on texture styles like braids, twists, local, moisturizing and sealing, refreshing curls, wash and goes, etc..


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shea moisture shine and hold mist 
I mess up names, but here is a vid
http://youtu.be/g7_gOogMsYI


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks shortdub78. Whys it called shine and "hold" if it doesnt hold anything?! I was ready to run my butt to target and snap one up 

I might try it anyway and see how the hair reacts. ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks shortdub78. Whys it called shine and "hold" if it doesnt hold anything?! I was ready to run my butt to target and snap one up   I might try it anyway and see how the hair reacts. ...


  this lady talked my mother into getting it... She has a pixie cut and curls her hair a few times a week! lol was like that lady sent you clean off! I told her she will burn her hair using that!


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 16, 2014)

Today is Day 5 of Inversion and I can't wait to clarify away all this excess oil. But worth it, my hair is suspended in mid-air over a cloud of new growth. I am off to lurk in an inversion challenge to see what this is all about - wondering if it's just my normal trajectory since I'm one month post. Anyway despite it all I believe I am going to end the year "1-2 inches below SL". Fine, except I have been in the same hair situation for six months. Need to figure out how to get to APL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2014)

Having another good hair day so far. I have my hair in my little bun. It is moisturized, the ends feels nice, and my hair is neat. I wouldn't go out on the town in this bun, but it looks nice enough to step out of the house. My goal is to get back to nice full buns by the beginning of the summer or sooner. Now I gotta work on these edges! I got this scarf on tight trying to lay them down!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

My sew in is down today after 6 weeks of having it in. My hair is pitifully thin...I need thickness :-( 



View attachment 280413



View attachment 280415



View attachment 280417



View attachment 280419


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.



View attachment 280633



View attachment 280635



View attachment 280637



View attachment 280639



View attachment 280641



View attachment 280643



View attachment 280645


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.



You need to start a side business. I have some stuff I want you to do 

Very nice job. You are very talented.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You need to start a side business. I have some stuff I want you to do
> 
> Very nice job. You are very talented.



Lol girl thank you. I barely get by with the little I can do...what you need sis?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Soooo I put my daughters Mercy hair on a wig cap and made a u part wig. I sewed it on my head until I can get my sew-in Friday. Put twists in it and this was the result after I took twist down. Sorry these are all from views bc i didn't have my picture takers...sorry for all the pics. I was really feeling myself lol.


  I'm feeling that girl!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm feeling that girl!



Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol girl thank you. I barely get by with the little I can do...what you need sis?



Nothing  I'm sitting still to the beginning of the year. No new anything for me.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

Unless there is a special occasion I plan to rock this same flat twist style until the end of November. I should be good and tired of it by then. Hopefully by then I will have some additional length in the back to wear a different style. But I plan to rock flat twist until the end of the year and hopefully through March of next year. My puff should be ready by then


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2014)

When will I have enough for a bun?!

Thing is my hair shrinks like 80 or more percent. Its hard to grab and pull into an actual bun. Wet buns run the risk of breakage. Maybe I will try it a cpl days and see. Hmmm


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20689073]When will I have enough for a bun?!
> 
> Thing is my hair shrinks like 80 or more percent. Its hard to grab and pull into an actual bun. Wet buns run the risk of breakage. Maybe I will try it a cpl days and see. Hmmm



Maybe you just need a good stretching technique to stretch for a day or 2 and then bun it for the remainder of the week. Maybe you can twist it or braid it, sit under the dryer and then retwist it to stretch it out more.

How do you usually wear your hair?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you just need a good stretching technique to stretch for a day or 2 and then bun it for the remainder of the week. Maybe you can twist it or braid it, sit under the dryer and then retwist it to stretch it out more.
> 
> How do you usually wear your hair?



Hey faith!

I usually flat twist out or wear two french rolls or twists.

Its so shrinky that those styles bring my 80% shrinkage to maybe 70. 

Only wet rollersets make it stretched enough to grab. Its sad because wearing that very light press the last few weeks I could see its a little past SL in the back.

Funny how that shrinkage lied! All this time I thought it hadn't grown much lol.

Maybe I need to wait until the sides are longer too. Idk.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20689167]Hey faith!
> 
> I usually flat twist out or wear two french rolls or twists.
> 
> ...



If you do a flat twist out and then retwist it that night will it still not stretch enough?

Do you wash your hair in sections?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If you do a flat twist out and then retwist it that night will it still not stretch enough?
> 
> Do you wash your hair in sections?



This is what I was going to say. If you flat twist it at night it should help stretch those curls.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I broke down and texlaxed my hair. I am going to flat iron it a little later. I edited my post, since I'm not gonna cut. I'm just going to keep growing this hair cut out and wait until full APL to cut.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm still going to protective style with bunning and wearing my wig. I'm relaxing every 12-14 weeks. I think I have a pretty good decent amount of new growth to do so.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 22, 2014)

thanks faithVA and HairPleezeGrow.

I am on second day flat twist out any my little fro only looks 3" big  that's as opposed to yesterday when it looked only 2"  

The only way I can bun is to either continue to press it (noooooo!) or take a boar's hair and/or denman to it to pull it into submission (nooooo!). 

I think it's just time for patience and I'll probably have to wait until it's APL stretched to be able to pull this uber 4c into a bun without ripping out my hair...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> thanks faithVA and HairPleezeGrow.
> 
> I am on second day flat twist out any my little fro only looks 3" big  that's as opposed to yesterday when it looked only 2"
> 
> ...



I vote for patience. I'm not close to a bun either but I'm still EL. SL is over there in 2015 somewhere.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey ladies!!! Just stopping through to give motivation to those who are in here.  I think I am an honorary SL'er because I swear I was at SL probably for 85% of my life.  But my whole life changed when I started taking care of it.  I started my journey 2 years ago @ NL in June 2012.  I worked hard and got to full SL by fall  2012, high bunning by November 2012 and then grazing BSB by March 2013.  Between August 2013 - April 2014 I did nothing but reverse everything I worked so hard for.  Now I'm back to full BSB and working towards below APL by 12/31.  But this time it's fuller, longer and much healthier.  Plus I'm 79 weeks post relaxer!  Excited to see what I am this time next year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just stopping through to give motivation to those who are in here.  I think I am an honorary SL'er because I swear I was at SL probably for 85% of my life.  But my whole life changed when I started taking care of it.  I started my journey 2 years ago @ NL in June 2012.  I worked hard and got to full SL by fall  2012, high bunning by November 2012 and then grazing BSB by March 2013.  Between August 2013 - April 2014 I did nothing but reverse everything I worked so hard for.  Now I'm back to full BSB and working towards below APL by 12/31.  But this time it's fuller, longer and much healthier.  Plus I'm 79 weeks post relaxer!  Excited to see what I am this time next year.    View attachment 280859



Thanks for the encouragement CrysMelis. 

You state you are BSB (below shoulder blade) working towards APL (arm pit length) but BSB comes after APL. Just wanted to clarify. Whatever it is, its more than what I have  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the encouragement CrysMelis.  You state you are BSB (below shoulder blade) working towards APL (arm pit length) but BSB comes after APL. Just wanted to clarify. Whatever it is, its more than what I have  Good luck on your journey.



Hmmm... I've been going on the premise that is was NL, SL, BSB, APL, BSL, MBL... Welp!!! I'm somewhere in between my shoulders and my armpit (closer to my armpit though).  Either way!  I'm super proud that I'm hanging in there!  Thanks for the info


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> Hmmm... I've been going on the premise that is was NL, SL, BSB, APL, BSL, MBL... Welp!!! I'm somewhere in between my shoulders and my armpit (closer to my armpit though).  Either way!  I'm super proud that I'm hanging in there!  Thanks for the info



Yes be proud of APL. That is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 24, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> Hmmm... I've been going on the premise that is was NL, SL, BSB, APL, BSL, MBL... Welp!!! I'm somewhere in between my shoulders and my armpit (closer to my armpit though).  Either way!  I'm super proud that I'm hanging in there!  Thanks for the info


I think you are where they call CBL which is collar bone length.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2014)

I was supposed to get my sew in yesterday and ended up doing my two daughters heads instead. So today I just went ahead and sewed down the u part I made...so glad I didn't take the wig apart bc that's what my sister in law was going to do my micro link sew in with. Any way my little rigged up sew in will do for bow until the links come in the mail. I put my hair in a bun and will probably leave it like this for a bit...




View attachment 281053



View attachment 281055



View attachment 281057



View attachment 281059



View attachment 281061


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2014)

Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.


View attachment 281135



View attachment 281137



View attachment 281139



View attachment 281141


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.


  wish I could do my own hair. I'd love a protective style while my weird face framing layers grow out, but my SO picky and doesn't understand my hair.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I was supposed to get my sew in yesterday and ended up doing my two daughters heads instead. So today I just went ahead and sewed down the u part I made...so glad I didn't take the wig apart bc that's what my sister in law was going to do my micro link sew in with. Any way my little rigged up sew in will do for bow until the links come in the mail. I put my hair in a bun and will probably leave it like this for a bit...


  ps that looks like wedding hair! First thing I thght when I saw it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

styling time is finally down to an hour. Maybe now I won't dread wash day so much.  One day wash day will only be 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> wish I could do my own hair. I'd love a protective style while my weird face framing layers grow out, but my SO picky and doesn't understand my hair.



I had to learn and keep practicing on my hair. I srsly sucked and kind of still do at certain styles when it comes to my hair. But i dk lol. What type of styles does SO like?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> ps that looks like wedding hair! First thing I thght when I saw it.



Lol it does doesn't it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> styling time is finally down to an hour. Maybe now I won't dread wash day so much.  One day wash day will only be 2 or 3 hours.



That's awesome. That day will definitely come.


----------



## iVR (Oct 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.



It looks really nice. I wish I had the patience to do that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I had to learn and keep practicing on my hair. I srsly sucked and kind of still do at certain styles when it comes to my hair. But i dk lol. What type of styles does SO like?



You have way more skills than most people. This year you have done so much. You have done things I've never seen anyone else do.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> wish I could do my own hair. I'd love a protective style while my weird face framing layers grow out, but my SO picky and doesn't understand my hair.



Most men don't understand hair because they usually don't have any 

They usually have to be trained to accept certain parts of the process. They may not like it but if they understand that in the end they may get what they want, they tend to be more cooperative or at least keep their mouth closed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

iVR said:


> It looks really nice. I wish I had the patience to do that.



Thanks and yes it does get frustrating when my hands only want to go on way and not cooperate lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.


  ok! I couldn't grasp what was going on! I'm like how is this a wig/sew-in? I'm amazed! This just looks so natural! This seems like a great protective style!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> ok! I couldn't grasp what was going on! I'm like how is this a wig/sew-in? I'm amazed! This just looks so natural! This seems like a great protective style!



Thanks girl. Yes the first set of pics b4 this was the wig sewn on with perimeter left out but it didn't fit right to me so I took the wig apart and just sewed the wefts as a sew in with perimeter left out. It is an amazing PS and I'll probably wash it in a few weeks a wear it curly. I love this hair and the style and am rethinking having the microlink done. It'll still be with the wefts but we shall see.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well the wig was just too bulky sewn in like that so I took the tracks off the caps and sewed them in with my whole perimeter still left out. I think it looks way better. I still struggle at doing my own sew in so bare with me...I dk why my pics are coming out upside down but here they are.
> 
> 
> View attachment 281135
> ...



Great job! It looks very good and quite natural!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Great job! It looks very good and quite natural!



Thank you Darkjoy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally got my micro link sew in...and styled and put some Halloween makeup on lol not really but my eye shadow is orange!


View attachment 281849



View attachment 281851



View attachment 281853



View attachment 281855



View attachment 281857



View attachment 281859



View attachment 281861


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

I need to look up micro link sew in  I know nothing about sew ins


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to wash my hair but I don't  Or I would the enjoyment of freshly done hair without the work  One day I will have a length where I can just wash and pin it up. One day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I need to look up micro link sew in  I know nothing about sew ins



If it weren't my sister in law doing it I dk if I could trust someone else lol. It's pretty neat though and gives me fullness I yern for and a little bit of length for it to still look natural.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If it weren't my sister in law doing it I dk if I could trust someone else lol. It's pretty neat though and gives me fullness I yern for and a little bit of length for it to still look natural.



It does look natural which is why I can't understand what you are talking about  It just looks like your hair to me. 

I need a sister in law, a friend or somebody to do my hair. Where's that pout emoticon when you need it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It does look natural which is why I can't understand what you are talking about  It just looks like your hair to me.
> 
> I need a sister in law, a friend or somebody to do my hair. Where's that pout emoticon when you need it.



Aww faith... :-(


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Aww faith... :-(



Don't pay me any mind. You should know by now I'm always pouting and moaning  Sometimes its just out of sheer boredom.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I want to wash my hair but I don't  Or I would the enjoyment of freshly done hair without the work  One day I will have a length where I can just wash and pin it up. One day


Our thoughts are in sync today


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 1, 2014)

Had another great wash day! Hair air dried nicely!  After I washed, I tee shirt dried for almost an hour? My hair was 60% dry, but was soft! I applied my leave in and serum/oil. Bomb.com! Detangling was a breeze! I wore my wig yesterday. It's cold, so I will just bun, put my satin wig cap on and my hat. I gotta get a nice hat with a silk lining. I will be washing my hair Monday again. 

I used ORS replenishing conditioner for protein after I pre poo'ed. I shampooed my hair and dc'ed with a plastic cap for two hours. Rinsed and my hair felt amazing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Our thoughts are in sync today



Did you wash yet? I'm finally washing. Dcing now.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Most of my hair is between EL (crown) and NL. By the end of December I think most of my hair will be NL so I will claim it then. My necks pretty long so its going to take me all of 2015 to get to SL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Most of my hair is between EL (crown) and NL. By the end of December I think most of my hair will be NL so I will claim it then. My necks pretty long so its going to take me all of 2015 to get to SL.



;-)


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you wash yet? I'm finally washing. Dcing now.



Nope.  I pre poo and had too much to do so just cowashed instead. Its screaming for a full wash though. No time til Monday


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been gone for a little bit, due to some personal issues but I am back!!! I used my stress as an excuse to not take care of my hair :-(   After I wash my hair I'll post pictures.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is where my hair is at right now   
This is semi air dried hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;20733509[/USER]]Here is where my hair is at right now   View attachment 282237
> This is semi air dried hair.



Very nice. Are you in the APL challenge for 2015?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. Are you in the APL challenge for 2015?


  thank you lady! Yes I am. I posted this pic for my starting length. I am going to try to use my length check shirt for now on. This will help better with seeing where I'm at. You see what I gotta go through to grow out this cut!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

I wanted to buy some Alma oil. Anybody got any advice on that? I wanted to use it to darken my hair over time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is where my hair is at right now
> This is semi air dried hair.



Looking good!  ;-)


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Most of my hair is between EL (crown) and NL. By the end of December I think most of my hair will be NL so I will claim it then. My necks pretty long so its going to take me all of 2015 to get to SL.


  you have been doing really well with your hair!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanted to buy some Alma oil. Anybody got any advice on that? I wanted to use it to darken my hair over time.



No but I use the powder when I hendigo. Try the henna or tea mix threads. They may have some info on the oil.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you lady! Yes I am. I posted this pic for my starting length. I am going to try to use my length check shirt for now on. This will help better with seeing where I'm at. You see what I gotta go through to grow out this cut!



Yes you've got that full angle thing going on 

The length check shirt definitely helps. I have one. Maybe next year this time I can put mine on


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> you have been doing really well with your hair!



Lawd, I'm trying  If I weren't dating I would have shaved it. 

I think I'm finally over my rough patch. I will know by December.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

I've been doing weekly S&Ds since my setback last October. I will be so glad to be completely out of that phase  It makes wash day so long. But my ends are getting better. I can see an improvement when I finger detangle.

With the MHM my moisture is getting better, so I can make it from wash day to wash day without my hair drying out. 

I'm hoping with the combination of increased moisture and increase length I can get better retention and then move back to 2x a week washing in the near future. I was doing 2x a week washing earlier this year but I just got burned out due to the time it was taking me to style. Now I can style my hair in 45 minutes and I just don't feel like being bothered 

I've had so many setbacks in the past few years I think I'm a little anxious. So for the next 8 weeks I just need to keep a steady schedule and chill.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Lawd, I'm trying  If I weren't dating I would have shaved it.  I think I'm finally over my rough patch. I will know by December.


  I that was the only reason I talked myself off of the hair chopping ledge! Lol did the analysis really help you get to the bottom of things?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No but I use the powder when I hendigo. Try the henna or tea mix threads. They may have some info on the oil.


  thanks! I was just looking in there. My search function isn't working on my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;20733739[/USER]]I that was the only reason I talked myself off of the hair chopping ledge! Lol did the analysis really help you get to the bottom of things?



The analysis told me what was wrong but it didn't tell me how to fix it. They made suggestions on how to fix it but it didn't work. 

It wasn't a waste of money because I knew something was wrong but not what.  I would have never guessed the problem.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've been doing weekly S&Ds since my setback last October. I will be so glad to be completely out of that phase  It makes wash day so long. But my ends are getting better. I can see an improvement when I finger detangle.
> 
> With the MHM my moisture is getting better, so I can make it from wash day to wash day without my hair drying out.
> 
> ...



I wonder if this is what I have to do is weekly s&d bc i get splits easily and it causes knots and tangles. Either that or dust every month. 

Yes stick to your steady routine and you will be fine. No more set backs for you!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanted to buy some Alma oil. Anybody got any advice on that? I wanted to use it to darken my hair over time.



I will sometimes use it as a prepoo. How are you going to use it? As a sealer? Never got the darkening effect but then again I dont use it consistent. I mostly have used amla powder to condition. No darkening effect there.

The ladies in the coffee, tea, powders challenge have experience with amla use if you want in depth responses.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No but I use the powder when I hendigo. Try the henna or tea mix threads. They may have some info on the oil.



Oh hey! You beat me to it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I will sometimes use it as a prepoo. How are you going to use it? As a sealer? Never got the darkening effect but then again I dont use it consistent. I mostly have used amla powder to condition. No darkening effect there.  The ladies in the coffee, tea, powders challenge have experience with amla use if you want in depth responses.


  I was going to use it as a prepoo. Maybe a sealer?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I will sometimes use it as a prepoo. How are you going to use it? As a sealer? Never got the darkening effect but then again I dont use it consistent. I mostly have used amla powder to condition. No darkening effect there.
> 
> The ladies in the coffee, tea, powders challenge have experience with amla use if you want in depth responses.



shortdub Yes I remember now I did get the oil before and mixed that with my hendigo as well. It stinks something horrible lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> shortdub Yes I remember now I did get the oil before and mixed that with my hendigo as well. It stinks something horrible lol.


  I have read it's not all that pleasant. Do you think it is worth it to purchase?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I have read it's not all that pleasant. Do you think it is worth it to purchase?



Yes you don't have to get a full sized one. Just try it out and see how you like it and what it does for your hair. I will tell you it did make my hair feel nice.


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 3, 2014)

I couldn't get any good pictures here is the best I got. And please ignore my messy room!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I was going to use it as a prepoo. Maybe a sealer?



Pre poo is probably the best choice. The best results seem to be when left in for extended periods like most the day or overnight. 

Let us know if you try it!


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Most men don't understand hair because they usually don't have any   They usually have to be trained to accept certain parts of the process. They may not like it but if they understand that in the end they may get what they want, they tend to be more cooperative or at least keep their mouth closed.



faithVA and HairPleezeGrow my SO just wants it long. The other day he just advised me to never cut it again. He wants that but doesn't understand protective styling. SMH. I will say that I roller set it the other day and he liked that. So maybe the key is to just slap some rollers in.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> faithVA and HairPleezeGrow my SO just wants it long. The other day he just advised me to never cut it again. He wants that but doesn't understand protective styling. SMH. I will say that I roller set it the other day and he liked that. So maybe the key is to just slap some rollers in.



Its very common. Do what's best for you and bring him along as gently as possible.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hair feels good today! And it is styled nice and neat. I just keep a scarf on at home. Washing my hair tomorrow. Frequent washing really helps me out tremendously.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 4, 2014)

i dont think my hair will ever get past my neck..i hope i make  SL next year :|


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Thought today was gonna be a bad hair day disaster. Last night I put my freshly washed hair in 2 flat twists to twist out for work. Well with my wild sleeping behind, one side came loose. What a mess! Frizzy one side, the other well defined. 

Yay! I finally have enough to put up in a horizontal French roll. Barely in this semi stretched state but it wrestled in.  Woohoo! 

Its cute too. Imma sport this all week


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> i dont think my hair will ever get past my neck..i hope i make  SL next year :|



I will be here with you. We can support each other  We will make it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20738365]Thought today was gonna be a bad hair day disaster. Last night I put my freshly washed hair in 2 flat twists to twist out for work. Well with my wild sleeping behind, one side came loose. What a mess! Frizzy one side, the other well defined.
> 
> Yay! I finally have enough to put up in a horizontal French roll. Barely in this semi stretched state but it wrestled in.  Woohoo!
> 
> Its cute too. Imma sport this all week



I need some pictures. Where the pictures at?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> i dont think my hair will ever get past my neck..i hope i make  SL next year :|



You will get there! It may take some time and figuring out but it will happen.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I need some pictures. Where the pictures at?



Ikr lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I will be here with you. We can support each other  We will make it.


 awww thanks. yep, we'll see.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You will get there! It may take some time and figuring out but it will happen.


 yeah ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I need some pictures. Where the pictures at?



Dang! Tough crowd . Yall had me all contorting for selfies at work! Haha

Eta my hair looks thin at the top but apparently my indigo didnt take as well over the henna there. Eek!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Dang! Tough crowd . Yall had me all contorting for selfies at work! Haha  Eta my hair looks thin at the top but apparently my indigo didnt take as well over the henna there. Eek!


  so full and pretty!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Dang! Tough crowd . Yall had me all contorting for selfies at work! Haha
> 
> Eta my hair looks thin at the top but apparently my indigo didnt take as well over the henna there. Eek!



I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

Ooh that is nice. I want one of those. I can't believe you were trying to hide your hair from us.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2014)

Aww thanks ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Dang! Tough crowd . Yall had me all contorting for selfies at work! Haha
> 
> Eta my hair looks thin at the top but apparently my indigo didnt take as well over the henna there. Eek!



Very nice and cute!


----------



## naija24 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll have to join yall next year. Going for SL natural in 2015.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.

View attachment 282783



View attachment 282785


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wash day again! I don't like that in and out of shower stuff


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.


  I like it! I will buy a wand when I get to my full APL goal next year! And a new flat iron for  my bday next year for my first APL goal!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I like it! I will buy a wand when I get to my full APL goal next year! And a new flat iron for  my bday next year for my first APL goal!



Thanks! Yeah I love the wand but don't use it much. You will love it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Curl wanded my hair...let's see how long this lasts lol.



Just gorgeous!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 9, 2014)

Excited because I can feel hair in the back of my neck! It's the little things haha


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

2015 thread has been created. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=744643


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 11, 2014)

Insomnia so just posting a post relaxer pic. SO said it has grown back since my traumatic trim in Sept so that's good. I think inversion worked for me last month. However, the front is still disappointing and will probably take a few more relaxers to be satisfactory. U can't tell from the pic but its still too heavy on the top and I want it to feel as thick as it did before my trim (SMH). My rant for the nite.

White shirt is August and orange shirt is current. Also posting my pic from about a year ago!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Insomnia so just posting a post relaxer pic. SO said it has grown back since my traumatic trim in Sept so that's good. I think inversion worked for me last month. However, the front is still disappointing and will probably take a few more relaxers to be satisfactory. U can't tell from the pic but its still too heavy on the top and I want it to feel as thick as it did before my trim (SMH). My rant for the nite.  White shirt is August and orange shirt is current. Also posting my pic from about a year ago!


  great year of growth and retention!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Insomnia so just posting a post relaxer pic. SO said it has grown back since my traumatic trim in Sept so that's good. I think inversion worked for me last month. However, the front is still disappointing and will probably take a few more relaxers to be satisfactory. U can't tell from the pic but its still too heavy on the top and I want it to feel as thick as it did before my trim (SMH). My rant for the nite.
> 
> White shirt is August and orange shirt is current. Also posting my pic from about a year ago!



That is some awesome growth for a year! Your hair looks gr8.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Im still loving that french roll style so am sporting it this week too.

I think my hair is just long enough to put in decorative combs. Woohoo!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Im still loving that french roll style so am sporting it this week too.  I think my hair is just long enough to put in decorative combs. Woohoo!


  where are the pics?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> where are the pics?


 y'all dont let anybody get away pic-less! 

I ain't decorate it yet. If I remember to put a comb in it tomorrow, I'll snap a pic and post it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> y'all dont let anybody get away pic-less!
> 
> I ain't decorate it yet. If I remember to put a comb in it tomorrow, I'll snap a pic and post it.



Girl you know how we get down on LHCF lol...gotta show pics or it neva happened!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Insomnia so just posting a post relaxer pic. SO said it has grown back since my traumatic trim in Sept so that's good. I think inversion worked for me last month. However, the front is still disappointing and will probably take a few more relaxers to be satisfactory. U can't tell from the pic but its still too heavy on the top and I want it to feel as thick as it did before my trim (SMH). My rant for the nite.
> 
> White shirt is August and orange shirt is current. Also posting my pic from about a year ago!



Fabulous growth and retention. And also very inspiring. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Fabulous growth and retention. And also very inspiring. Thank You for sharing.


Thank you  this thread has inspired me all year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

Looked at some old pictures. It looks like my hair right now is the same length as it was in October 2010. And I think I claimed SL in July 2011. I had a really nice length by September. Hopefully my regimen is better this time around and I can duplicate that or do better .


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA I see you mention your setback but missed what had actually happened?  Do you mind resharing?

You will have that fluffy luscious 'fro! Actually it has filled in lots since I've been round these parts. Its a patience game! You've been doing a great job.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20767461]faithVA I see you mention your setback but missed what had actually happened?  Do you mind resharing?
> 
> You will have that fluffy luscious 'fro! Actually it has filled in lots since I've been round these parts. Its a patience game! You've been doing a great job.



You know I don't mind sharing. Last October I went to a natural stylist to get a rollerset. They shampooed my hair with Jane Carter's whatever shampoo and I don't know what DC they used. My hair is really picky about shampoo and then you have to have a really lush conditioner to combat the shampoo. So my hair was shrunken crazy to my head. I think she stripped my ends trying to detangle my hair. She finger combed first but  

My hair seemed fine the first week but over the next few weeks my ends started to tangle and it got worse and worse. So over the past year, I have had to search and destroy each wash day to cut out the splits. Otherwise I would have had to start all over. It was a hassle. 

I also did damage of my own before that of trying to wear a puff too soon and damaging the hair in the back. I've had to cut that several times. It is just now starting to recover.

It has filled in a lot. Hopefully adding some length will give me some nice full styles. My hair is already healthier than it was in 2010. My bald spot was just starting to gain momentum then.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You know I don't mind sharing. Last October I went to a natural stylist to get a rollerset. They shampooed my hair with Jane Carter's whatever shampoo and I don't know what DC they used. My hair is really picky about shampoo and then you have to have a really lush conditioner to combat the shampoo. So my hair was shrunken crazy to my head. I think she stripped my ends trying to detangle my hair. She finger combed first but   My hair seemed fine the first week but over the next few weeks my ends started to tangle and it got worse and worse. So over the past year, I have had to search and destroy each wash day to cut out the splits. Otherwise I would have had to start all over. It was a hassle.  I also did damage of my own before that of trying to wear a puff too soon and damaging the hair in the back. I've had to cut that several times. It is just now starting to recover.  It has filled in a lot. Hopefully adding some length will give me some nice full styles. My hair is already healthier than it was in 2010. My bald spot was just starting to gain momentum then.


  we will be getting off of this setback train soon!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA my feelings hurt from reading that. I'm glad you're on the grow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> we will be getting off of this setback train soon!



Yes we are. I hope that 2015 is just a year of fabulous hair


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> faithVA my feelings hurt from reading that. I'm glad you're on the grow.



Thank You. Yeah it did hurt. I lost a whole year of growth. But I'm putting all of that behind me and looking forward


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 12, 2014)

That really was painful and thanks for sharing (again) faithVA. Each setback is a learning experience. We've all been there and you are recovering well!

As an aside, those Jane Carter products are atrocious and expensive!  I've had the EXACT same crispifying  experience with 3 products in that line: the setting lotion spray, some curl cream and a condish. In each case it took a couple weeks to get moisture back in my strands. Ugh. Never again.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20767921]That really was painful and thanks for sharing (again) faithVA. Each setback is a learning experience. We've all been there and you are recovering well!
> 
> As an aside, those Jane Carter products are atrocious and expensive!  I've had the EXACT same crispifying  experience with 3 products in that line: the setting lotion spray, some curl cream and a condish. In each case it took a couple weeks to get moisture back in my strands. Ugh. Never again.



I know. Those Jane Carter products look so enticing. She came out with that new hydrating line and I was so tempted. But my inner big sister told me to go home and leave that stuff alone  

I never bought the shampoo but I did try a few things. I couldn't figure out most of them. 

You should be able to put your hair strand next to a bottle and it tell you yes or no  

I still want to get a deva cut when my hair reaches SL since I have such a wacky shape. But now I'm sort of gun shy about the whole salon thing. We shall see. I have a hispanic lady that does my eyebrows. I may just do a curlformer set and let her even me up a bit. I trust her.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning twistout...dk how long i will keep this sewin in but I'm enjoying it so far.



View attachment 283525



View attachment 283527



View attachment 283529


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't get with this postpartum life! I still have some thickness and length but this still almost freaked me out. 4 weeks of shed hair. And I know I will have some more after I wash and deep condition. Going under a wig for 4 weeks then will reveal in December. Treating myself to a Dominican blowout!







I used my son's nite lite as a reference.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 14, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I can't get with this postpartum life! I still have some thickness and length but this still almost freaked me out. 4 weeks of shed hair. And I know I will have some more after I wash and deep condition. Going under a wig for 4 weeks then will reveal in December. Treating myself to a Dominican blowout!  I used my son's nite lite as a reference.


  I just stopped losing that amount of hair! I was losing that amount every wash day. Just hang in there!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been keeping my hair in the same flat twist style for a month at a time. This has been good for me mentally. When I tried flat twisting all twist to the crown in August my twist just barely met so I needed some extension hair. Did the same style Friday and was able to join the twist and tuck them under with no problem.  actually looking forward to my length check in December.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 16, 2014)

faithva, can u post a photo of what your hair looks like now


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> faithva, can u post a photo of what your hair looks like now



I have pictures in my blog of what my hair looks like now. I probably wont have  a current picture until I do my curl former set in December.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

I remember a time when I couldn't even wash my hair in braids without them unraveling. Not anymore! Cowashed today in Celie's and no unraveling. Awesome!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

[USER=337285 said:
			
		

> Babygrowth[/USER];20786449]I remember a time when I couldn't even wash my hair in braids without them unraveling. Not anymore! Cowashed today in Celie's and no unraveling. Awesome!



You are sooo lucky  I am waiting to get there myself


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You are sooo lucky  I am waiting to get there myself



You will get there before you know it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've been keeping my hair in the same flat twist style for a month at a time. This has been good for me mentally. When I tried flat twisting all twist to the crown in August my twist just barely met so I needed some extension hair. Did the same style Friday and was able to join the twist and tuck them under with no problem.  actually looking forward to my length check in December.


  that is a great accomplishment!


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 18, 2014)

Length check. I think it's safe to say that I am almost full SL (back of head,crown, nake) on the back? The front (temples, forehead)  is about chin length now. 

Making good progress. 

I dont know what do you guys think?


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry on my phone


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mini update in my sigi I am 6 months post here and will be relaxing/trimming first week of dec and will update again


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Length check. I think it's safe to say that I am almost full SL (back of head,crown, nake) on the back? The front (temples, forehead)  is about chin length now.
> 
> Making good progress.
> 
> I dont know what do you guys think?



You are definitely SL. Congratulations!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Mini update in my sigi I am 6 months post here and will be relaxing/trimming first week of dec and will update again



You are SL as well. Congratulations too you too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 19, 2014)

hnntrr Okay I see you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Length check. I think it's safe to say that I am almost full SL (back of head,crown, nake) on the back? The front (temples, forehead)  is about chin length now.
> 
> Making good progress.
> 
> I dont know what do you guys think?



Congrats! yes you are girl


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 19, 2014)

I will still stay in this challange until may 2015 my sides and bangs need to catch up before i can claim full shoulder length it agitates me because i at least want to get them to collar bone length to be satisfied. I plan on doing wigs with closures and scalp messages to get over the hump. Hoping for full SL in 2015


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats hnntrr!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2014)

Dusted with the split ender and sought and destroyed ssk. Will do it one last time before new year and LC. 

My struggle crown is working my last nerve. Still not at the nape yet. The nape won't see and crown hairs until February.  Oh well. Imma still call SL


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought the SM Manuka Honey about 2 months ago. It was OK. I think it coats my hair versus really moisturizing it. I like my NG conditioners better. So I decided to try it as a styler.  My hair is just as dull due to the shea butter. Not sure when I'm going to learn that I can't use most SM products 

I will be putting it in my give away box.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I bought the SM Manuka Honey about 2 months ago. It was OK. I think it coats my hair versus really moisturizing it. I like my NG conditioners better. So I decided to try it as a styler.  My hair is just as dull due to the shea butter. Not sure when I'm going to learn that I can't use most SM products
> 
> I will be putting it in my give away box.



I know I only like the milk and the dcs...can you use it as a detangler? Or maybe in a spray bottle mostly diluted.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I know I only like the milk and the dcs...can you use it as a detangler? Or maybe in a spray bottle mostly diluted.



Not sure. I don't use any detanglers. I can try it in a spray bottle but I'm thinking even diluted it is going to leave a film and build up. Maybe I will add some oil to it and break down the shea butter. Maybe that will work. I will try that this weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm posting this in the relaxed thread too, but am I tripping or do you see a bit of a difference in a short period of time? This isn't a length check! Lol



I have a lot of new growth for only 3 1/2 weeks post relaxer! Or something else is going?


----------



## jessicarabbit (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm posting this in the relaxed thread too, but am I tripping or do you see a bit of a difference in a short period of time? This isn't a length check! Lol  I have a lot of new growth for only 3 1/2 weeks post relaxer! Or something else is going?



Definitely longer


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm posting this in the relaxed thread too, but am I tripping or do you see a bit of a difference in a short period of time? This isn't a length check! Lol
> 
> I have a lot of new growth for only 3 1/2 weeks post relaxer! Or something else is going?



Wow!!!!

Wth was you doing so we can copy?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow!!!!  Wth was you doing so we can copy?


  I started using jbco. I prepooed with it. Then I started to lightly oil my scalp with it. I kept saying in the relaxed thread that my hair started to feel thicker and I didn't know what was going on! Now I do take a hsn vit. I have been taking it for some months. It's Nature's Bounty.  I think it is the scalp massages with JBCO? I will keep you ladies posted. I will take another pic by the end of Dec.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm posting this in the relaxed thread too, but am I tripping or do you see a bit of a difference in a short period of time? This isn't a length check! Lol
> 
> View attachment 284645
> 
> I have a lot of new growth for only 3 1/2 weeks post relaxer! Or something else is going?



It definitely has grown a lot 

Ok for real, what have you really been doing? You can tell us we are all adults 

jk. It looks great.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It definitely has grown a lot   Ok for real, what have you really been doing? You can tell us we are all adults   jk. It looks great.


  lmbo! I'm telling you it's that JBCO! Lol my diet has been crap, I've been drinking coffee and not enough water. I drink coffee to keep up with these kids!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> lmbo! I'm telling you it's that JBCO! Lol my diet has been crap, I've been drinking coffee and not enough water. I drink coffee to keep up with these kids!



I wasn't thinking about food and drink  I'm going to try this other thing I'm thinking about and see how that works 

I don't have any jbco but I was reading on another website this morning which mentioned using Safflower oil. I do have some of that. I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm posting this in the relaxed thread too, but am I tripping or do you see a bit of a difference in a short period of time? This isn't a length check! Lol
> 
> I have a lot of new growth for only 3 1/2 weeks post relaxer! Or something else is going?



Looks awesome!  I need to get some jbco lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looks awesome!  I need to get some jbco lol


 I started using it on Oct 23! It's gotta be what is going on. I've been doing my own little personal challenge with it.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78, 
Your hair looks great. That jbco is the bomb!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

Ladies JBCO is awesome! I have to dilute it but I got great thickness and a richer hair color while using it. shortdub78 that's amazing growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies JBCO is awesome! I have to dilute it but I got great thickness and a richer hair color while using it. shortdub78 that's amazing growth!


  thank you! I want to get the darker version of it. I didn't purchase the popular one, since I was being cheap. The more popular brand helped with my edges fill in from postpartum.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! I want to get the darker version of it. I didn't purchase the popular one, since I was being cheap. The more popular brand helped with my edges fill in from postpartum.



I got Sunny isle JBCO with ylang ylang and JBCO with lavendar. Mixed them both with Jason's vitamin e oil. Amazing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I got Sunny isle JBCO with ylang ylang and JBCO with lavendar. Mixed them both with Jason's vitamin e oil. Amazing!


  I'm going to buy that one again. I believe I had the lavender one!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 21, 2014)

Wanna wash so bad but my afternoon is booked up. Tonight then but that leaves much less DC time esp since i need to reconstruct first. Got a ton of evco in to prepoo. 

Also im just happy I can pull it up now. Not enough for a bun but good enough for other updos :reddancer:


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow shortdub78 that jbco is the truth for your hair. Like a dern miracle in a bottle!

Too bad im allergic or I'd copy. Wooow congrats on the growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow shortdub78 that jbco is the truth for your hair. Like a dern miracle in a bottle!  Too bad im allergic or I'd copy. Wooow congrats on the growth!


  thank you! I'm telling you I was like, "is this for real?"lol my new growth feels like 8 weeks post! I washed today and had to take my time. Normally I don't have to start washing my hair in sections until after 6 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Wanna wash so bad but my afternoon is booked up. Tonight then but that leaves much less DC time esp since i need to reconstruct first. Got a ton of evco in to prepoo.  Also im just happy I can pull it up now. Not enough for a bun but good enough for other updos :reddancer:


  will you have time tomorrow?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20805851]Wow shortdub78 that jbco is the truth for your hair. Like a dern miracle in a bottle!
> 
> Too bad im allergic or I'd copy. Wooow congrats on the growth!



Are you allergic to safflower oil? I hear that is very good too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you allergic to safflower oil? I hear that is very good too.


  I'm going to get some for my skin!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

Faithv and shortdub78 I just added more JBCO and safflower oil to my swag oil mix because of this thread...I also added some NOW Natural Loveable "Romance" essential oil blend.  This EO blend smells so dang good, I put that ish on everything!  It has lemon, orange, sandalwood, jasmine and Ylang Yang oils.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Faithv and shortdub78 I just added more JBCO and safflower oil to my swag oil mix because of this thread...I also added some NOW Natural Loveable "Romance" essential oil blend.  This EO blend smells so dang good, I put that ish on everything!  It has lemon, orange, sandalwood, jasmine and Ylang Yang oils.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I'm going to pick some up today if I can get out. Now I gotta look into this EO! Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you allergic to safflower oil? I hear that is very good too.


OOooo...it's known to give a growth spurt like that? Well, I guess it's on my t-day shopping list now  thank you!


shortdub78 said:


> will you have time tomorrow?


It's not looking like it  . Maybe sunday.

For tonight I had to remoisturize with Kckt and sealed with grapeseed oil then twist it up for the night. oh well....


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> OOooo...it's known to give a growth spurt like that? Well, I guess it's on my t-day shopping list now  thank you!  It's not looking like it  . Maybe sunday.  For tonight I had to remoisturize with Kckt and sealed with grapeseed oil then twist it up for the night. oh well....


  I haven't used kckt in so long. I thought about buying it for my DD.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to pick some up today if I can get out. Now I gotta look into this EO! Lol



Its a light floral and citrus scent just so you can determine if you would like it or not before going out ;-).  shortdub78. I think I'll curb the coconut oil for a while because um using vatika oil to prepoo these days.  So for now my swag oil has JBCO, safflower oil and EVOO AND NOW EO blend.  I have a new bottle of grapeseed oil I guess its being redundant with the safflower so imma wait until its all out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (Nov 22, 2014)

Too late to join the challenge? .. I want to join something .. lol..

Reggie: 

Every Week: 
Prepoo overnight with coconut oil
Shampoo with Kenra clarifying
DC for 30 minutes with my homemade DC (includes silk protein)
Towel dry, apply kimmaytube leave in, and shea butter mix. 
Twist and curl with pillow rollers for a defined puff. 

Here is a starting pic.. Will post final length check at the end of Dec


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 22, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Too late to join the challenge? .. I want to join something .. lol..  Reggie:  Every Week: Prepoo overnight with coconut oil Shampoo with Kenra clarifying DC for 30 minutes with my homemade DC (includes silk protein) Towel dry, apply kimmaytube leave in, and shea butter mix. Twist and curl with pillow rollers for a defined puff.  Here is a starting pic.. Will post final length check at the end of Dec


  There is a 2015 SL challenge. You could join that one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Its a light floral and citrus scent just so you can determine if you would like it or not before going out ;-).  shortdub78. I think I'll curb the coconut oil for a while because um using vatika oil to prepoo these days.  So for now my swag oil has JBCO, safflower oil and EVOO AND NOW EO blend.  I have a new bottle of grapeseed oil I guess its being redundant with the safflower so imma wait until its all out.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  I have grapeseed! How do you like that vatika oil? I have been eyeing that for years. I may get it in the summer?


----------



## JudithO (Nov 22, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> There is a 2015 SL challenge. You could join that one.



I'm on track to make SL by Dec so I wont be there that long...   Maybe we need an APL 2015 challenge?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I have grapeseed! How do you like that vatika oil? I have been eyeing that for years. I may get it in the summer?



Yall making me crazy (and broke) with all this oil talk!! 

I MISS Vatika oil. I used bottle after bottle after my BC. That stuff is fantastic. My local Indian store stopped carrying it which is the ONLY reason I haven't bought it 

Its got so much good stuff in it.

*** it. Imma go back to that store and DEMAND they return my hair's beloved!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree with DarkJoy! I just bought a bunch of oils! That EO blend sounds nice. I miss my vatika oil. During my natural days that's the only product that made my hair feel soft. It went bad on me so I was scared to buy it again . OAN I just bought KCKT and will use it for the first time tmrw. I hope its as awesome as its hyped up to be.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I have grapeseed! How do you like that vatika oil? I have been eyeing that for years. I may get it in the summer?



shortdub78 I love it for my overnight prepoo but not for sealing... I don't like the smell for everyday use.  It penetrates my cuticles and leave my hair so soft, most other oils used to prepoo leaves my stiff feeling weird.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Yall making me crazy (and broke) with all this oil talk!!
> 
> I MISS Vatika oil. I used bottle after bottle after my BC. That stuff is fantastic. My local Indian store stopped carrying it which is the ONLY reason I haven't bought it
> 
> ...



DarkJoy I picked up mine from a small Indian convenient store.  I have a feeling they don't stock it often because I think I grabbed the only bottle.  I'll find it somewhere.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2014)

JudithO said:


> I'm on track to make SL by Dec so I wont be there that long...   Maybe we need an APL 2015 challenge?


  there is an APL challenge going on now!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally washed.  Thank goodness. Such a nice defined flat twist out today. She even has a little bounce.

Eta I added silk peptides to the reconstructor for a harder protein. She really needed it. Will repeat next week too.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20807525]OOooo...it's known to give a growth spurt like that? Well, I guess it's on my t-day shopping list now  thank you!
> 
> It's not looking like it  . Maybe sunday.
> 
> For tonight I had to remoisturize with Kckt and sealed with grapeseed oil then twist it up for the night. oh well....



Here is the article on the safflower oil. Safflower Oil for Hair Growth


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Washed yesterday. I DCd while cutting the grass and raking leaves. Then I did a used pink clay. I was ready to be done so rinsed that out early. I decided to try an oil rinse which I haven't done in years. The jury is still out on that one. Twisted my hair up with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. I think I finally figured how to use oils on my hair. It's only been years  My hair is finally not greasy. 

Now the question is does the oil rinse work better or does doing LOCO work better. Maybe next time I do a side by side comparison. Don't know why I didn't think of that yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

I applied the safflower oil to my scalp Friday night and baggied overnight. I could definitely use some hair growth. I think I will add some EOs to my safflower oil and use it at least every other night while I baggy.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Washed yesterday. I DCd while cutting the grass and raking leaves. Then I did a used pink clay. I was ready to be done so rinsed that out early. I decided to try an oil rinse which I haven't done in years. The jury is still out on that one. Twisted my hair up with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. I think I finally figured how to use oils on my hair. It's only been years  My hair is finally not greasy.
> 
> Now the question is does the oil rinse work better or does doing LOCO work better. Maybe next time I do a side by side comparison. Don't know why I didn't think of that yesterday.



That's gr8 faith. I love oils...can't say that I've done an oil rinse though. If I  have I don't remember.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Took my microlink sew-in down and cowashed my hair with AIA coconut cowash and HE Hello Hydration. Will get another traditional sewin today maybe


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 23, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I agree with DarkJoy! I just bought a bunch of oils! That EO blend sounds nice. I miss my vatika oil. During my natural days that's the only product that made my hair feel soft. It went bad on me so I was scared to buy it again . OAN I just bought KCKT and will use it for the first time tmrw. I hope its as awesome as its hyped up to be.



Ok. I've searched and searched but to no avail. What does KCKT stand for? I can usually figure these things out...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

apemay1969 said:


> Ok. I've searched and searched but to no avail. What does KCKT stand for? I can usually figure these things out...



Kinky curly knot today


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Kinky curly knot today



Hmm...I might try this. I'd actually stopped using leave ins. I was alternating co-wash/wash then using Aussie Moist and rinsing lightly, left till damp, braiding and then crochet braiding for two weeks and repeating. I oil with JBCO and spritz with EVCO/GO during the week. My hair and scalp would still be pretty moisturized after two weeks. 
Now since the inside heat kicked in(I guess), my hair and scalp has been very dry. I've upped my water and activated the humidifier but still dry. I'm going to do a mini baking soda/conditioner rinse to chelate because it could be hard water deposits but if that doesn't work....well, let's just hope that works. My regi has finally gotten me some retention and health and I resent the idea of searching for new products and techniques. Ugh.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

apemay1969 said:


> Hmm...I might try this. I'd actually stopped using leave ins. I was alternating co-wash/wash then using Aussie Moist and rinsing lightly, left till damp, braiding and then crochet braiding for two weeks and repeating. I oil with JBCO and spritz with EVCO/GO during the week. My hair and scalp would still be pretty moisturized after two weeks.
> Now since the inside heat kicked in(I guess), my hair and scalp has been very dry. I've upped my water and activated the humidifier but still dry. I'm going to do a mini baking soda/conditioner rinse to chelate because it could be hard water deposits but if that doesn't work....well, let's just hope that works. My regi has finally gotten me some retention and health and I resent the idea of searching for new products and techniques. Ugh.



Maybe you just need to seal your hair with a heavy oil before you braid.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I applied the safflower oil to my scalp Friday night and baggied overnight. I could definitely use some hair growth. I think I will add some EOs to my safflower oil and use it at least every other night while I baggy.


  take a pic and do a comparison in a month, or when you notice a change! I just noticed when I was detangling my hair that something was different, so I grabbed my camera phone.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> take a pic and do a comparison in a month, or when you notice a change! I just noticed when I was detangling my hair that something was different, so I grabbed my camera phone.



I have pics from the beginning of the month so will use those. 3 or 4 weeks will be in time for end of year check in.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you just need to seal your hair with a heavy oil before you braid.



I'm always afraid it'll make things hard under there. I use JBCO straight and it's pretty thick and I have to be careful or friction with this oil pulls my thin hair, ends and my sides clear off my head. Maybe mix with a lighter oil? Is there a good technique for applying heavier oil to fine hair?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> apemay1969;20813095[/USER]]I'm always afraid it'll make things hard under there. I use JBCO straight and it's pretty thick and I have to be careful or friction with this oil pulls my thin hair, ends and my sides clear off my head. Maybe mix with a lighter oil? Is there a good technique for applying heavier oil to fine hair?



Mix it like you said or use something lighter like olive oil.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

apemay1969 said:


> Hmm...I might try this. I'd actually stopped using leave ins. I was alternating co-wash/wash then using Aussie Moist and rinsing lightly, left till damp, braiding and then crochet braiding for two weeks and repeating. I oil with JBCO and spritz with EVCO/GO during the week. My hair and scalp would still be pretty moisturized after two weeks. Now since the inside heat kicked in(I guess), my hair and scalp has been very dry. I've upped my water and activated the humidifier but still dry. I'm going to do a mini baking soda/conditioner rinse to chelate because it could be hard water deposits but if that doesn't work....well, let's just hope that works. My regi has finally gotten me some retention and health and I resent the idea of searching for new products and techniques. Ugh.


  it's got aloe Vera juice in it. If you have low porous hair, it might not be your friend.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Mix it like you said or use something lighter like olive oil.



Can't do olive. It irritates my skin. Man, I hope I remember to do this. I just rebraided this weekend. I better subscribe already. I keep forgetting to do that too. New phone..new app functions..new learning curve. 
I really want to finally make it to SL this year and being consistently simple has been more effective than the actual products, it seems. I'm scared to change.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

apemay1969 said:


> I'm always afraid it'll make things hard under there. I use JBCO straight and it's pretty thick and I have to be careful or friction with this oil pulls my thin hair, ends and my sides clear off my head. Maybe mix with a lighter oil? Is there a good technique for applying heavier oil to fine hair?


  I have fine hair too and heavy stuff breaks my hair off as well. Avocado oil is nice.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> it's got aloe Vera juice in it. If you have low porous hair, it might not be your friend.



I find that it works ok especially if I add water to it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

apemay1969 said:


> Can't do olive. It irritates my skin. Man, I hope I remember to do this. I just rebraided this weekend. I better subscribe already. I keep forgetting to do that too. New phone..new app functions..new learning curve.
> I really want to finally make it to SL this year and being consistently simple has been more effective than the actual products, it seems. I'm scared to change.



It was just an example. I think you need something to seal with whatever that is. The weather can suck all the moisture out of your hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 23, 2014)

apemay1969 said:


> I'm always afraid it'll make things hard under there. I use JBCO straight and it's pretty thick and I have to be careful or friction with this oil pulls my thin hair, ends and my sides clear off my head. Maybe mix with a lighter oil? Is there a good technique for applying heavier oil to fine hair?



GSO, sunflower oil, and avocado oil are great to mix with JBCO I can't use it straight.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I applied the safflower oil to my scalp Friday night and baggied overnight. I could definitely use some hair growth. I think I will add some EOs to my safflower oil and use it at least every other night while I baggy.



I mixed safflower, castor oil, hazelnut oil, cedarwood eo, basil eo and sage.

I may apply it each morning since I baggy on the way to work.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay so I'm all sewed up again! 



View attachment 285135



View attachment 285131



View attachment 285133


----------



## jessicarabbit (Nov 24, 2014)

Did some Havana twist for the first time last night but I'm not sure if I like em. No one around me seems to like em (usually people comment left and right but now their avoiding eye contact). I'm thinking I should take em out


----------



## Guinan (Nov 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Did some Havana twist for the first time last night but I'm not sure if I like em. No one around me seems to like em (usually people comment left and right but now their avoiding eye contact). I'm thinking I should take em out
> 
> View attachment 285145


 
They look cute. People were like that when I had my faux locs; especially my mom. But I love them!! I had those bad boys in for bout 2 1/2 weeks. My friends loved my faux locs.

What dont you like about them?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Did some Havana twist for the first time last night but I'm not sure if I like em. No one around me seems to like em (usually people comment left and right but now their avoiding eye contact). I'm thinking I should take em out



I think they're cute. At least keep them in for a few weeks. You could do some nice updos with these.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Did some Havana twist for the first time last night but I'm not sure if I like em. No one around me seems to like em (usually people comment left and right but now their avoiding eye contact). I'm thinking I should take em out
> 
> View attachment 285145



You are just feeling self conscious and you think people feel like you do. Let them stay for a week or two to give yourself some time to adjust. Then if you still don't like them take them out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Did some Havana twist for the first time last night but I'm not sure if I like em. No one around me seems to like em (usually people comment left and right but now their avoiding eye contact). I'm thinking I should take em out


  I think you should redo the ones on top. Overall it looks cute on you.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks y'all but I took em out immediately after my sons dad said "the world isn't ready for those yet" lol. 
I liked em, they just weren't polished and didn't look like the girls on YouTube I studied for days before attempting them. I felt like I looked like 





lol. 

Sitting with DC in my hair now preparing for a sew in.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Thanks y'all but I took em out immediately after my sons dad said "the world isn't ready for those yet" lol.
> I liked em, they just weren't polished and didn't look like the girls on YouTube I studied for days before attempting them. I felt like I looked like
> 
> View attachment 285165
> ...



Most of the ladies on yt have been doing it for a while. They aren't showing you their first attempt. As you do them more you will get better.

I just throw mine up into a pony when they aren't perfect. 

Hope you try it again.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 24, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Thanks y'all but I took em out immediately after my sons dad said "the world isn't ready for those yet" lol.
> I liked em, they just weren't polished and didn't look like the girls on YouTube I studied for days before attempting them. I felt like I looked like
> 
> lol.
> ...



Aww, they were cute. The world's not ready yet is code for go for it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 25, 2014)

Thinking I will go all out for the last LC and  give it a real straightening instead of my lame barely warm to touch hot comb. 

Got my hair's favorite straightening/ heat serum (mixed chicks. I know we hate them here but whatev ) and some pressing oil. Gonna protein and moisturize the mess out of her for the next cpl weeks  as well as be religious about my vitamins.  Gotta squeeze out that last half inch, ya know!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Thinking I will go all out for the last LC and  give it a real straightening instead of my lame barely warm to touch hot comb.
> 
> Got my hair's favorite straightening/ heat serum (mixed chicks. I know we hate them here but whatev ) and some pressing oil. Gonna protein and moisturize the mess out of her for the next cpl weeks  as well as be religious about my vitamins.  Gotta squeeze out that last half inch, ya know!



Go ahead and do the thing. We want to see some hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Thinking I will go all out for the last LC and  give it a real straightening instead of my lame barely warm to touch hot comb.
> 
> Got my hair's favorite straightening/ heat serum (mixed chicks. I know we hate them here but whatev ) and some pressing oil. Gonna protein and moisturize the mess out of her for the next cpl weeks  as well as be religious about my vitamins.  Gotta squeeze out that last half inch, ya know!



Yaaas! I can't wait


----------



## BonBon (Dec 3, 2014)

Well I'd like to thank my friends, family, God, that teacher that always believed in me, the SL challenge ladies etc..

 I'm so excited! Last time I straightened earlier in the year I rested at neck length mostly with a bit of shoulder (partially because my hair doesn't get bone straight). 

 Straightened again today not expecting much and my hair is now resting at SL - CL *with* reversion.  Never had shoulder length in my life so excuse me while I >:reddancer:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Well I'd like to thank my friends, family, God, that teacher that always believed in me, the SL challenge ladies etc..
> 
> I'm so excited! Last time I straightened earlier in the year I rested at neck length mostly with a bit of shoulder (partially because my hair doesn't get bone straight).
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Go ahead and celebrate.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Well I'd like to thank my friends, family, God, that teacher that always believed in me, the SL challenge ladies etc..
> 
> I'm so excited! Last time I straightened earlier in the year I rested at neck length mostly with a bit of shoulder (partially because my hair doesn't get bone straight).
> 
> Straightened again today not expecting much and my hair is now resting at SL - CL with reversion.  Never had shoulder length in my life so excuse me while I >:reddancer:



Congrats!   claim that honey


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Congrats!   claim that honey


  yay you made it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2014)

I started taking MSM pills since Saturday. Been taking one a day, but will take two today and so on. Seeing if it will give me a boost and help with my skin. I'm going to do better with m&s correctly.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats Sumra  and others who've made the goal!

I need it to stop raining here so I can press my mess for the final LC.

Also thinking  I might  stay up in here while I wait for the crown to hit my shoulders. Got another 3" there.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tried a flat twist/curly updo for the Christmas party. I so rarely wear my hair out my coworkers were surprised I had any hair  They will probably be disappointed to see it back in twist on Monday 

I ended up doing it in a rush last night but it came out pretty good.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Tried a flat twist/curly updo for the Christmas party. I so rarely wear my hair out my coworkers were surprised I had any hair  They will probably be disappointed to see it back in twist on Monday
> 
> I ended up doing it in a rush last night but it came out pretty good.



Very cute faith. I saw something like this on my feed today. I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Very cute faith. I saw something like this on my feed today. I love it!



Thank you. I have a lot of styles on my pinterest board. I just don't have the hair to do them yet. But soon


----------



## BonBon (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVASorry if I've already asked this a long time ago but do you remember what essential oil recipe you used for your bald spot?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];20853703]faithVASorry if I've already asked this a long time ago but do you remember what essential oil recipe you used for your bald spot?



Not a problem. I used 4 oz of oil, 4 to 8 drops each of sage, rosemary and basil. And 7 to 10 drops of lavender.

For me it was a combination of the oil, wetting my scalp 1 to 2 times a week and using a clay on my scalp. Oh and massages which I don't do consistently.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks faith. I'll look into the clay as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2014)

This is so pretty! You did a good job!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> This is so pretty! You did a good job!



Thank you shortdub78.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

Curled my wig with curling iron and pin curled it last night. I'm going to a Christmas party with my sister for her job today. This is the hair from my first sew in. I placed it back on a wig cap. I ended up pinning it to the side.


View attachment 286687



View attachment 286689



View attachment 286691


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

^^That looks cute. It looks really full and bouncy in the back.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> ^^That looks cute. It looks really full and bouncy in the back.



Thanks faith...my first time doing this. I usually flexi rod it but I wasnt in th mood last night.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

faithVA and HairPleezeGrow  loving the hair porn!

I think I have enough hair for a better bun now. I'm definitely SL but I want to wait until my blow out in two weeks to claim it. Hopefully with Megatek, inversion, and my sulfur oil I will gain more and solidify my SL/CBL theory. Lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> faithVA and HairPleezeGrow  loving the hair porn!
> 
> I think I have enough hair for a better bun now. I'm definitely SL but I want to wait until my blow out in two weeks to claim it. Hopefully with Megatek, inversion, and my sulfur oil I will gain more and solidify my SL/CBL theory. Lol.



HairPleezeGrow is the queen of hair porn. 

Can't wait to see your bun. Congratulations on reaching SL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> HairPleezeGrow is the queen of hair porn.
> 
> Can't wait to see your bun. Congratulations on reaching SL.



Yeah but not with my actual hair lol...I can't wait until I'm able to do alot of this stuff with my own hair. Slow growers problems lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah but not with my actual hair lol...I can't wait until I'm able to do alot of this stuff with my own hair. Slow growers problems lol



 I completely forgot it wasn't your hair.  You are SL so you are getting closer to being able to.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?


View attachment 287499



View attachment 287501



View attachment 287503



View attachment 287505


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig. Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?


  that's how you went to the boy's school huh? Did your husband see you? Lol I'm tellin! J/k you look good girl!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> that's how you went to the boy's school huh? Did your husband see you? Lol I'm tellin! J/k you look good girl!



 I had to go look at the pictures to see how Ms. Diva went to school. 

I have no words.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.
> Anybody know why the pics turn sideways?



MILF! Lol girl go 'head!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> that's how you went to the boy's school huh? Did your husband see you? Lol I'm tellin! J/k you look good girl!



Haaaa lmao yes that's exactly how I went lol and yeah I sent him a pic or two...okay I sent him like 7 but who's counting lol. Guys I'm serious I have really bad self esteem issues  (all in my head but I cant help it) so when I feel like I look good I'm taking a scrapbook of selfies lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I had to go look at the pictures to see how Ms. Diva went to school.
> 
> I have no words.



Ha! Girl no one did lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> MILF! Lol girl go 'head!



Lol thanks Baby!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I had to go look at the pictures to see how Ms. Diva went to school.  I have no words.


  Lmbo no words! Lol she did that!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Lmbo no words! Lol she did that!



I really did have words but they weren't appropriate. 

All that to make a snowman. Um hmm  Go diva


----------



## ronie (Dec 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Haaaa lmao yes that's exactly how I went lol and yeah I sent him a pic or two...okay I sent him like 7 but who's counting lol. Guys I'm serious I have really bad self esteem issues  (all in my head but I cant help it) so when I feel like I look good I'm taking a scrapbook of selfies lol.


You are right: in your head. You look absolutely amazing. That teacher was probably like: boy please go back and get your real mother, lolll. You know, the one who forgot all about herself, too busy taking care of her family and working a stressful job.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

ronie said:


> You are right: in your head. You look absolutely amazing. That teacher was probably like: boy please go back and get your real mother, lolll. You know, the one who forgot all about herself, too busy taking care of her family and working a stressful job.



Yes ma'am that's me! Thanks ladies...this is why I love y'all my sistas from other mistas!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Had to go to my son's school to help him decorate a snowman for Christmas. Decided to do a red lip today...still wearing my wig.



Well gatdamn!


----------



## natural2008 (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Guys I'm serious I have really bad self esteem issues  (all in my head but I cant help it).



Yelp all in your head.  Photos are cute .


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2014)

Washed with mizani milk bath and dc'ing with the silk cream. I combed the conditioner through too. I'm starting to do that now instead of using gobs of product.my hair is starting to feel a bit stronger for me to do that now. I prepooed with coconut oil and ended up GHE for hours. 

I know I'm in the no cutting challenge, but I found my scissors and trimmed my bad spot crown area. I got rid of the bone straight relaxed ends.

After I rinse this out, I'm going to detangle with CN Eden leave in spray, use silicon mix Bambu, and use CN Eden oil. I am going to put some foam wrap lotion on my edges and sit under the dryer. I'm not about that air dry life anymore. It's just not good for my ends. 

For styling I plan on putting my hair in about 8-10 cornrows and keep those in for the week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Well gatdamn!



Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

natural2008 said:


> Yelp all in your head.  Photos are cute .



Thnx natural!


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I had to go look at the pictures to see how Ms. Diva went to school.
> 
> I have no words.



Im too lazy to look at attachments, but I had to check it out too! Go 'hed Ms. HPG!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Im too lazy to look at attachments, but I had to check it out too! Go 'hed Ms. HPG!



Thank you Ms. Wen  ;-)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Im too lazy to look at attachments, but I had to check it out too! Go 'hed Ms. HPG!



I know. I'm the same way. I look at the link and then move to the next post  Especially if I'm on my phone or tablet. But that was worth the extra click


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I know. I'm the same way. I look at the link and then move to the next post  Especially if I'm on my phone or tablet. But that was worth the extra click



So y'alls come up as links? Mine shows the picture on my phone, iPad or computer


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So y'alls come up as links? Mine shows the picture on my phone, iPad or computer


  I always view on my phone and they show as pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So y'alls come up as links? Mine shows the picture on my phone, iPad or computer



They show as attachments on my phone, tablet and PC. So I have to click the attachment link to see them.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So y'alls come up as links? Mine shows the picture on my phone, iPad or computer



Yes, mine always come up as links, no matter what I'm on.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So y'alls come up as links? Mine shows the picture on my phone, iPad or computer



I see pics on phone sometimes links on computer


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I bought the SM Manuka Honey about 2 months ago. It was OK. I think it coats my hair versus really moisturizing it. I like my NG conditioners better. So I decided to try it as a styler.  My hair is just as dull due to the shea butter. Not sure when I'm going to learn that I can't use most SM products   I will be putting it in my give away box.


What's NG babe? Do u recommend for natural hair too?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> What's NG babe? Do u recommend for natural hair too?



Trixie58, NG is Naturelle Grow. I definitely recommend for natural hair.

I have the NG leave in now so I will see how it works.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Trixie58, NG is Naturelle Grow. I definitely recommend for natural hair.  I have the NG leave in now so I will see how it works.



Ah gotcha.  let us know


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 14, 2014)

Few shots. I am happy with the length but unhappy with the shape. There is too much strangeness going on with the sides -too short and tapered. In the front actually, my hair looks above SL.  Has anyone has a cut like this and made it work? Is this considered a U, V, or just plain random layers lol? I am also beginning to think my hair grows like this in the back. I can't keep an even cut to save my life.


----------



## iVR (Dec 14, 2014)

So I'm going Friday for a shape up and some streaks but this is where I am now.  I'll put pics up once it's straightened, but I'm a bit past SL in the back and I'm almost at SL at the very top.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Few shots. I am happy with the length but unhappy with the shape. There is too much strangeness going on with the sides -too short and tapered. In the front actually, my hair looks above SL.  Has anyone has a cut like this and made it work? Is this considered a U, V, or just plain random layers lol? I am also beginning to think my hair grows like this in the back. I can't keep an even cut to save my life.


  my hair grows naturally in layers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Few shots. I am happy with the length but unhappy with the shape. There is too much strangeness going on with the sides -too short and tapered. In the front actually, my hair looks above SL.  Has anyone has a cut like this and made it work? Is this considered a U, V, or just plain random layers lol? I am also beginning to think my hair grows like this in the back. I can't keep an even cut to save my life.



I love your hair!  It's a nice shape from the pics you showed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

iVR said:


> So I'm going Friday for a shape up and some streaks but this is where I am now.  I'll put pics up once it's straightened, but I'm a bit past SL in the back and I'm almost at SL at the very top.



Look at all that hair! Can't wait for later pics


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braid my hair back down and continue to wig it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 15, 2014)

This is my straight hair. Gonna try to take a better pic of the length but think I'm almost there


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> This is my straight hair. Gonna try to take a better pic of the length but think I'm almost there



I can see it...wouldn't mind another pic as you know we love hair porn. I think you are already there lol.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful hair HairPleezeGrow !


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Beautiful hair HairPleezeGrow !



Thank you 
10 char


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my official length check. The top 2 pics are from January and the bottom 2 today. I'm going to braid my hair back down and continue to wig it.



Really pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Trixie58 said:


> Really pretty!



Thanks Trixie


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 19, 2014)

Finally relaxed and got my hair trimmed and i can finally say i am shoulder length now im still working on growing out my crown/bangs but the majority of my hair is the same length..im so excited that i made it back to shoulder length so fast.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Finally relaxed and got my hair trimmed and i can finally say i am shoulder length now im still working on growing out my crown/bangs but the majority of my hair is the same length..im so excited that i made it back to shoulder length so fast.


  you are past SL! Nice hair!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 19, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Finally relaxed and got my hair trimmed and i can finally say i am shoulder length now im still working on growing out my crown/bangs but the majority of my hair is the same length..im so excited that i made it back to shoulder length so fast.



Lovely! Im totally jealous of that gorgeous hemline!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 19, 2014)

Queensheba88  seriously?!? Just when I think I'm doing something! Lol. Gorgeous hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Finally relaxed and got my hair trimmed and i can finally say i am shoulder length now im still working on growing out my crown/bangs but the majority of my hair is the same length..im so excited that i made it back to shoulder length so fast.



Gorgeous!  And you are past SL


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Finally relaxed and got my hair trimmed and i can finally say i am shoulder length now im still working on growing out my crown/bangs but the majority of my hair is the same length..im so excited that i made it back to shoulder length so fast.



Congratulations. Your hair is very pretty


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies i worked hard this year And stuck to a stuck regime i plan to do it again next year


----------



## iVR (Dec 20, 2014)

This is my length check for the year. The top left is my starting point bottom row is now.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2014)

^^^Awesome growth!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Thanks ladies i worked hard this year And stuck to a stuck regime i plan to do it again next year



Your hair is beautiful! What is your regimen?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2014)

iVR said:


> This is my length check for the year. The top left is my starting point bottom row is now.



Just gorgeous ivR! You have some wonderful progress.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 20, 2014)

iVR said:


> This is my length check for the year. The top left is my starting point bottom row is now.



So full and luscious! 

Fantastic progress!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 20, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Your hair is beautiful! What is your regimen?



Shampooing and dc weekly with a weekly cowash. Scalp massage 3x week with warm jbco mix and baggy my whole head afterwards overnight. And wear wigs  Been working for me and my hair is loving it


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 21, 2014)

So. I henna then reconstucted but realized I was out a mousture dc after. Yikes!! In a panic, put in SM manuka rinse out for like 2 hrs. Best damn DC session in (literally) years at least in its moist kinky state. The strands feel soft, elastic, and smoooooth. No frizzy. About to blow out. Be back with the update...


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 22, 2014)

Uhm. I found my shears    trimmed up the nape. The first pic is from a press two weeks ago. I chopped off that mess on the  ends (ssks--going to straightened natural life now. Heat damage cant be much  worse).

The last two are today from the blowout about 70% straight. this tapered shape is better than the mullet anyway. Was going to cut once the crown reached sl to kill the layers too but no time like the present! 

And yea. That manuka leave in is thebomb.com. imma do it again.

Let this  serve as my ending lc. Now torn between the sl and apl 2015 challenges. 

This is also for my low density sistahs!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20917187]Uhm. I found my shears    trimmed up the nape. The first pic is from a press two weeks ago. I chopped off that mess on the  ends (ssks--going to straightened natural life now. Heat damage cant be much  worse).
> 
> The last two are today from the blowout about 70% straight. this tapered shape is better than the mullet anyway. Was going to cut once the crown reached sl to kill the layers too but no time like the present!
> 
> ...



Join both and come hang out with both me and HairPleezeGrow


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is my end of year length check. Didn't reach SL due to a major setback but was able to at least end better than I started. 

Left is March, Right is Now

Front


Side


Only 5 pics per post  So this is my back now. Had major damage and it is just starting to recover.


----------



## toaster (Dec 22, 2014)

Totally lurking but faithVA your hair has grown so much! I know that 2015 is going to be your hear.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my end of year length check. Didn't reach SL due to a major setback but was able to at least end better than I started.  Left is March, Right is Now  Front  Side  Only 5 pics per post  So this is my back now. Had major damage and it is just starting to recover.


  great progress and pretty curls! This coming year is going to be a great one!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Join both and come hang out with both me and HairPleezeGrow



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> Totally lurking but faithVA your hair has grown so much! I know that 2015 is going to be your hear.



Thank you. I am hoping so as well. I want to join you other long haired ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> great progress and pretty curls! This coming year is going to be a great one!



Thank you shortdub78.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Uhm. I found my shears    trimmed up the nape. The first pic is from a press two weeks ago. I chopped off that mess on the  ends (ssks--going to straightened natural life now. Heat damage cant be much  worse).  The last two are today from the blowout about 70% straight. this tapered shape is better than the mullet anyway. Was going to cut once the crown reached sl to kill the layers too but no time like the present!  And yea. That manuka leave in is thebomb.com. imma do it again.  Let this  serve as my ending lc. Now torn between the sl and apl 2015 challenges.  This is also for my low density sistahs!


  I like it! You cut it yourself? That's good stuff!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 22, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I like it! You cut it yourself? That's good stuff!



Yes maam. Thank you. Most ssk are gone and the layers not  so deep. Its behaving much better now.

I shoulda have styled it for the pics but making it lay down is a hassle. Lol

faithVA its looking good and so thick!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes maam. Thank you. Most ssk are gone and the layers not  so deep. Its behaving much better now.
> 
> I shoulda have styled it for the pics but making it lay down is a hassle. Lol
> 
> faithVA its looking good and so thick!



Thank you. I think I'm just medium density. I think the very front maybe thick trying to be slick. 

No need to lay it down for us. We like it sassy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay ladies I ordered some Burmese deep curly in 18in, 20in, & 22in with a 16in closure from one of the ladies on BHM who is a stylist that was going into business to start selling hair. Please dont ask me for prices as she does have a price list and I was interested solely in this hair. I will include her info below if you'd like to inquire. Anyway I placed my order on Nov 14th and she had an issue with her wefter which she did give me options. I chose to wait for my hair as the pictures she sent me of previous hair was beautiful. She was very professional the whole time and kept me updated on my order. I love superb customer service. I'm so glad I waited. She made me a stunningly gorgeous unit out of the hair I ordered. When I tell you ladies this hair is bomb I mean it is bomb. Of course I'll give another review once I wear the hair and see how it behaves. I cowashed the hair when I rcvd it with suave hemuctant moisture con and used a tiny bit of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then let it air dry a little before diffusing. The curls are just breathtaking. I cannot explain it in other way. Anyway pics below are of the hair wet after cowashing and then the last two is the hair dry and me with it on. Sorry for the no makeup face but I was too excited. The stylist info is Chevel Johnson anf her email address is [email protected] 
I'm telling you that you wont be disappointed in this hair. 



View attachment 289887



View attachment 289889



View attachment 289891



View attachment 289893



View attachment 289895



View attachment 289897


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump.....

What y'all up to? We have 1 more day left lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Hunty, you have a make-up is optional face. You look gorgeous and that hair is slayin'.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> HairPleezeGrow Hunty, you have a make-up is optional face. You look gorgeous and that hair is slayin'.



Thanks girl! lol i wish....I'm one of the women who does need makeup frfr. Wish i wasnt but anyway girl the hair is gorg though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Grass is greener. At least you don't have a pizza face like me lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> HairPleezeGrow Grass is greener. At least you don't have a pizza face like me lol.



Lol girl hush


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2014)

This is the latest "style" I've been rocking and here are my end of year pics. I didn't get my Dominican blow out like I wanted and I'm too lazy to blow dry and flat iron right now so these will have to work until next month or February before I go into hiding until May.
The first 2 are from October, the 2nd 2 December


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2014)

Didn't attach last post


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> This is the latest "style" I've been rocking and here are my end of year pics. I didn't get my Dominican blow out like I wanted and I'm too lazy to blow dry and flat iron right now so these will have to work until next month or February before I go into hiding until May. The first 2 are from October, the 2nd 2 December


  your bun is too cute and good growth! It's time to move on to the APL challenge!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Didn't attach last post
> 
> View attachment 291117



That is a nice bun. Congratulations on reaching SL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2014)

SL 2015 challenge is open for those continuing on 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=744643


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I loved this thread sooo much I'm having abandonment issues! Lol! But I know I gotta go! APL here I come!!!! <3


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Didn't attach last post



Ca-ute!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't bothered to straighten my hair, just did a pull test.  I think I will need to continue on in SL 2015 for a couple months more.  I dunno...


----------

